# New Goal: Become an Asian Midget



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

I felt like it was time for a new journal.  I'm going to seriously have to alter my diet to turn myself into an Asian midget.

In all seriousness, I'm going back to Westside; my shoulder has recovered enough that I feel comfortable putting some weight on it.  As long as I do a thorough warm-up and stay tight with my form, bench pressing doesn't bother it too much.

As always I'm looking to get stronger.  I'm also putting on a little size right now.  I will probably cut back a few pounds and maintain come spring/summer.  I am reluctant to set number goals.  Everyone tells you that you must, but it has never done me any good.  As long as I make some kind of progress I'm happy.

One other goal I have is to enter a PL competition before the year is over.  I don't care about winning: I won't be cutting weight, I won't be using shirts/suits, but I will be looking to set some contest PRs.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck.  
Will we get transformation pics along the way to you reaching your goal of becoming an Asian midget?!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck on that whole asian midget thing... But, you need to lose at least 2 feet. I mean, asian people are (commonly) short as it is. But, an asian midget? Thats gonna be a hard one.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*PL Squats*
97 x 5
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
257 x 1
277 x 1
297 x 1
317 x Miss
317 x 1 *PR*

*DB SLDLs*
110s x 8, 5, 5, 4 - Grip Failure

*Seated Good Mornings*
137 x 10, 10, 10, 10

*Kneeling Cable Crunches*
200 x 15, 15, 15, 15

*Lying Lateral Leg Raises*
BW x 8, 8 - Per Side

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Hell fucking yeah.  Finally squatted 3 plates.  This was my first time squatting PL style in a while, so hopefully I get a little burst in strength at first as my gains in other lifts, such as the standard back squat, transfers to this variant of the lift.  After my first failed attempt, which I knew I should've had, I sort of meditated for a few minutes.  I closed my eyes for a few minutes and visualized what I would do, telling myself cues like "spread the floor, keep tight, explode out of the hole, hump with your hips," etc.  I made that weight mine on the second attempt.  It went up steadily.  It wasn't explosive, but it was a very respectable speed for a 1RM.  My previous best was 305.  It's not that much of a boost, but I'm happy with it considering that shoulder injury slowed me down quite a bit.

Grip gave out on the DB SLDLs.  I've decided to start doing direct grip training on my upper body days at the end of each session.  Nonetheless, some halfway decent numbers.

I've never done seated good mornings before.  I liked them a lot.  I definitely can do some more weight, but I was kind of just feeling out the movement.  I tried to go as deep as possible and get a nice stretch in my hips and lower back.

Kneeling cable crunches were solid; I haven't done these in a while and I did the stack for high reps.  Lateral leg raises were good too.  My abs were burning by the end of this one.  I'm going to start making myself include more core work on the rotational and frontal planes.

Man it feels good to be doing Westside again.  Hitting 1RMs is fun!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> But, an asian midget? Thats gonna be a hard one.



Hmmm... now you've got me wondering, is there such a thing?!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

*BritChick*
Thank you ma'am.  I kind of wonder if there are Asian midgets too...  Even if not, I'll be the first!

*FishOrCutBait*
Thanks.  It's okay.  My new super squat routine has been proven to take inches off!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Good Luck.  I have no doubt that you will rech your goal of competing this year.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad ya finally got to be well enough to get back to westside bro!  I'm here for the ride!

And congrats on the PR!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

A little spinal compression on the squats and standing calves, along with more brown rice in the diet and you should be saying "shushami" when you take your photos in the mirror!  Just remember to leave the flash on when you shoot so that you have to squint.  How raciast is that statement?  I'll be eating sushi tonight with Pylon in an effort to support your new quest.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool CP, I'll definately be following this journal pretty closely now that you're doing Westside... Hopefully I can get some new ideas... I'd like to enter a PL competition sometime, but I'm not near strong enough yet... Especially at my weight.

And congrats on the 317 squat


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

*Devlin*
I know I will.  I want to make sure my shoulder responds reasonably well to some really heavy training first and play it safe.  I'm going to start looking into it and pick a meet though.  Thanks for the support.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks man.  Westside sparked some of the biggest gains that I have ever seen.  I hope to recreate the success I had the first time around.

*boilermaker*
Haha, I'll follow your advice.  Whatever it takes to become the world's first Asian midget.  By the way, sushi kicks ass.  I could eat it all day long.

*Seanp156*
There is no strength pre-requisite for entering a PL competition.  I don't consider myself to be all that strong, but I want to taste the experience of a PL competition.  It would just be fun.  Don't be concerned with winning; if you get some experience under your belt now then you will be used to performing under pressure when you start pushing record breaking numbers.  You can do it man!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

New journal....yay....new journal...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice title  

And a PR on the first wo , can't beat that    You must be seriuos !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice job on the PR!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Pylon*
Indeed.  A "fresh start" is always good.

*gwcaton*
Thanks.  I was definitely pleased with that PR.  I was weird too because the 2nd attempt went up pretty quick as far as 1RMs go.

*yellowmoomba*
Thank you sir!


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Complex*
Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Pushup with Trunk Twist x 30secs
Lateral Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Hindu Pushups x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Renegade Rows @ 20s x 30secs
Lateral Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Renegade Rows @ 20s x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Body Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Reverse Hyperextensions x 25
Pullups x 5
Decline Situps x 20
Jumping Jacks x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Hindu Squats x 25
Pushups x 20
Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Leg Raises x 10
Rock Climbers x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Timed Exercise*
Woodchoppers x 90secs

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


I decided to cut the rest intervals down by 10 seconds.  Don't really know why I did it, but it didn't really seem to phase me.  I guess I'll continue to cut them down.


----------



## grant (Jan 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hell fucking yeah.



Nice...good luck!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*grant*
Thanks for stopping in, I appreciate it.

*Bench Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1

*Steep DB Incline Press - Neutral Grip* - 60sec RI
55s x 10, 10, 10
50s x 10

*HS High Row* - 60sec RI
270 x 5
230 x 8
180 x 10, 10

*DB Tate Press* - 45sec RI
40s x 10, 10, 10, 10

*Unilateral Gorilla Hang* - 45sec RI
10sec, 10sec, 10sec (Per Side)

*DB Shrugs* - 30sec RI
90s x 15, 15, 15

*YTWLs* - 60sec RI
8s x 6, 6, 6

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


I forgot to do my warmup today, but anyway... the benching went pretty good.  My shoulder didn't mind the heavy weight too much.  I was actually surprised I hit 255; it was a solid lift without any real crucial sticking point.  I was thinking of waiting 5 minutes and trying 265, but decided to give my shoulder a rest.  I slipped out of form just a tiny bit on 255 so I played it safe.  Either way, I'm confident I'll be hitting a PR within a few months.

I pretty much followed the template for accessory work.  I just added some grip work via the gorilla hangs and short rest DB shrugs right afterwards.  Kept the volume toward the high side and intensity fairly low, except I went kind of heavy for a set with the rowing.  

Good workout all in all.  If anything, I think my weak point is my delts.  The bar got off my chest real fast, and the lockout was solid, but it did slow down a bit from the initial burst off my chest.  Also, because I slipped out of the form groove I may need to toss in some extra upper back work.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, I posted some pictures of my legs too.  They're kind of shitty pictures.  The one of my quads looks weird because my upper body is tilted toward the camera making my head look giant.  Anyway, they are there for your viewing pleasure, or torture, whichever.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice workout pimp, impressive benching. Are you gonna go for 265 next week, or switch it up with something else? I'm wondering if I should try for 215 next week, or not... After I hit 205 I did pause press benching, and then suspended this week...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout pimp, impressive benching. Are you gonna go for 265 next week, or switch it up with something else? I'm wondering if I should try for 215 next week, or not... After I hit 205 I did pause press benching, and then suspended this week...



Thanks.  I'm going to switch it up next week.  I'm thinking of incline press as my next ME lift seeing as how I think my shoulders are the weakest link right now.  My accessory work will follow suite.  I'm going to avoid doing the same ME lift 2 weeks consecutively; I don't see the point in it.  Testing the lifts every so often is all I do just to make sure I'm attacking the proper weak points.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 11, 2006)

I see.... so if shoulders are my weakpoint, I should probably go with incline next week also? How long is every so often? 3 weeks?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I see.... so if shoulders are my weakpoint, I should probably go with incline next week also? How long is every so often? 3 weeks?



I was doing it a little too frequently last time I did Westside I think.  This time I'm going to test it every 4-6 weeks maybe?  I'll probably just feel it out.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice wo CP!

and a couple of new exercises I had to look out ! 

Damn you eat a lot , glad I don't pay your grocery bill   I have a hard time getting some of my 3000 cals down , can't imagine trying to do 5k or more


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP!
> 
> and a couple of new exercises I had to look out !
> 
> Damn you eat a lot , glad I don't pay your grocery bill   I have a hard time getting some of my 3000 cals down , can't imagine trying to do 5k or more



Thanks, but a big chunk of the 5K was because I ate dinner at my mom's place.  Saying she likes to feed me is an understatement.


*Warmup Walking*

*Treadmill*
3.5mph @ 15incline x 25mins

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


I like the uphill walking.  Really easy on the body, but still gets my heartrate up there.  This was definitely plenty challenging though; I had my heartrate up to 84-85% of my max, which was 168-170bpm once it levelled off.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Pulls* - 45sec RI
135 x 2
185 x 2
225 x 2
245 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Leg Press* - 75sec RI
630 x 3
540 x 5
450 x 10, 10

*Seated Hamstring Curls* - 45sec RI
240 x 12
*GHRs* - 45sec RI
BW x 6, 6, 6 

*Pull Throughs* - 60sec RI
200 x 10, 10, 10

*Russian Twists* - 30sec RI
6lb Med x 20, 20, 20 

*Dragon Flags* - 30sec RI
BW x 7, 6

*Unilateral Squats - Free Body* - 60sec RI
BW x 5, 5, 5

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Solid workout.  I forgot how different speed work is.  I'm glad I warmed up.  It took me a couple of sets to get into the swing of moving as quickly as possible, but I was definitely pulling quick.  I paused in between repetitions.

I'm utilizing machines and isolation stuff in an effort to save my CNS, although I think I plan on deloading every 5-6 weeks as opposed to the 10-12 I usually wait.  So, I threw in some leg presses and GHRs.  Been a while since I've done leg presses, but I did alright with them nonetheless.

Unfortunately, I'm already repping the whole stack for pull throughs.  Looks like I'll be throwing on some rubber add-on weights.  I really like that movement though.

Ab stuff was rough.  I like Russian twists; I don't use those enough.  Also, these were full fledged dragon flags.  I lowered my body to about a 45 degree angle to the ground, and damn do you have to work to get it back up.

I did some one legged squats out in the open.  So damned hard to balance, but good for balance and knee stability/prehab work.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2006)

looks good.  will this routine take you up to a meet?  do you have any plans of competing?

have you ever though of throwing a shrug at the top of your speed pulls (kind of like a clean pull) just to make it explosive and involve your traps a little more (which are important when you DL)?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks good.  will this routine take you up to a meet?  do you have any plans of competing?



Yes, that is one of my goals.  I would like to do it by the end of the year.  I just kind of want to make sure my shoulder doesn't go ape shit from really high intensity training.  I'm going to give it a few weeks before I jump in and register for a contest, but based on the first week, I'm pretty sure it will be fine.  I'm just playing it safe.  The contest I have my eye on right now takes place on April 15th.




> have you ever though of throwing a shrug at the top of your speed pulls (kind of like a clean pull) just to make it explosive and involve your traps a little more (which are important when you DL)?



The thought never really crossed my mind, but I think I'll give it a shot next time I do speed pulls.  Thanks for the idea.  Actually, it would probably be a very good idea for me because the last time I failed on a deadlift single it was right at the lockout.  I was so damned pissed.

I will probably also throw some cleans and/or power cleans for my DE work on occasion.  I feel like my form is good enough that I can actually develop some explosive power in my hips at this point.  My triple extension looks much better, and I've gotten good at removing my arms from the equation except as a "guide" so to speak.  I practice with the bar all the damned time just for the Hell of it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

*Sunday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench - Alternating Grips* - 45sec RI
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Incline Press* - 75sec RI
185 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4

*Chinups* - 60sec RI
BW x 10, 8, 6, 5, 4, 4, 3

*OH DB Extensions* - 45sec RI
70 x 12, 10, 6

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
75 x 12, 12, 12

*DOH Static Holds* - 45sec RI
2sets @ 317
1set @ 277
2sets @ 227

*Low Pulley External Rotations* - 30sec RI
17.5 x 12, 12, 12

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Good workout today.  My shoulder doesn't like the speed benches with a closer grip.  Oddly enough it doesn't mind my standard bench grip, which is pinkies on the rings.  Anyway, I was going fast as shit.

Did some heavy incline pressing.  Once again I wanted to batter my shoulders.  I also decided to hit up my back pretty good, so I went for 40 repetitions of chinups, which took me 7 sets.  Tossed in a few sets of face pulls to tap it up more too.  Rounded off the routine with tricep stuff; I forget how shitty 45 second rest intervals are.  Last time I did WS I used like 90-120 second intervals always.  Finally finished with grip work in the form of static holds and shoulder prehab shtuff.  I barely held on to 3 plates DOH.  Pissed me off because I used to definitely have less trouble with that.  Hopefully it's doing some good.  I didn't bother to time the holds.  I wanted to focus entirely on gripping the shit out of the bar.

Twas a good workout, and I'm ready to go out now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 15, 2006)

That's odd, I had the opposite problem... My shoulder didn't respond well to wider grip on the speed benches, but closer was fine.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice wo CP,
Inclines look good and look at all those chins


----------



## BritChick (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like the uphill walking.  Really easy on the body, but still gets my heartrate up there.  This was definitely plenty challenging though; I had my heartrate up to 84-85% of my max, which was 168-170bpm once it levelled off.




Gotta love walking inclines, it's my cardio of preference these days and soooo much easier on the bod!
Looking good in here CP, keep up the hard work.  
By the way - nice legs!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

*Seanp156*
Yeah, it's kind of strange.  When I extend my shoulder back, the stretch bothers me.  That's why dips bother me.  That's PL style bench press is perfect for me right now.

*gwcaton*
Thank you.  I could've done more chinups on the first couple of sets, but I'm glad I left some in the tank.  They started to get hard really fast.

*BritChick*
Yeah, I'll definitley be doing that more.  The stairmill is great too.  Thanks, but I have a long way to go with these legs if I want to squat big numbers.  Heh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

You mentioned getting raped at a contest in my journal. I think YOU might be doing the raping LOL. Nice journal and nice going so far.

What do you want to weigh come April 15? From my experience, the speed bench ended up hurting my shoulders more over time. The first time was alright...the second and third was when I started have trouble. Now my "speed bench" is hypertrophy/power day for upper body. Just want you to be careful.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

*Monday*



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You mentioned getting raped at a contest in my journal. I think YOU might be doing the raping LOL. Nice journal and nice going so far.
> 
> What do you want to weigh come April 15? From my experience, the speed bench ended up hurting my shoulders more over time. The first time was alright...the second and third was when I started have trouble. Now my "speed bench" is hypertrophy/power day for upper body. Just want you to be careful.



Hah, that would be cool, but I'm excited win or lose.

I don't really care.  I'll probably compete in the 198 class.  I weighed in at 191.8 today.  I could probably get down to 184, or whatever that lower weight class is, but I could care less about that.

I'll play it by ear with that.  Like I said, it's only that stretch at full shoulder extension that bothers me, like when doing dips.  Wide grip speed benching didn't bother me one iota.


*Bodyweight* - 191.8

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Conventional Deadlift*
137 x 3
227 x 3
277 x 3
317 x 1
367 x 1
387 x 1
427 x Fail
412 x 1 *PR*

*Seated Hamstring Curls* - 75sec RI
255 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

*Unilateral Body Squat on Bench* - 60sec RI
BW x 8, 8, 8

*Hyperextensions* - 45sec RI
55 x 15, 15, 15

*Lateral Lunges* - 45sec RI
55 x 12, 12, 12

*Full Decline Situps with Twist* - 30sec RI
BW x 8, 6, 4 (Per Side)

*Bent Knee Captain's Chair* - 30sec RI
BW x 15, 15, 15

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Definitely a sick workout today; I was and/or am currently sore in all of the following: triceps, chest, posterior delts, lats, abs, quads, and hams.  Jesus.  Even so, I pulled a 5lb PR on deadlifts.  Not much, but 427 was glued to the floor.  My grip gave out on my PR though.  It was solid and a steady pace all the way up, but right at lockout my grip started to slip.  Thankfully I finished the lift just in time.

The rest of the workout proved to be evil and battered the Hell out of me.  I've never done lateral lunges before, but the are tough!  Certainly not the last time I will be doing those.  I kind of included them as a prehab movement for lateral knee stability and such, but they kicked me in the nuts.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Solid and Impressive lookin w/o's in here BRother Pimp!!! How do you like the DB Presses on a higher Incline? How high is your bench and does it hit your upper chest better, or more Delts? Sorry to ask so many questions!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

*412 !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice job on the deads. I'm surprised you dropped the weight from 427 to 412 .. figured you would drop it by like 5 pounds.

My attempt for 405 a few weeks ago failed. I got it up about 3/4ths of the way and all i had to do was lockout but i couldnt get my back to keep pulling (imagine standing up straight, but bend over slightly .. that's where i was) and i was stuck for 5 seconds so i gave out. Really pissed afterwards. A few guys around me who watched really thought i could have gotten that when they told me nice try. I surely would have gotten 400.

Another question, why are the numbers so weird. Like 412, 57, 317. Is the bar a little heavier than the usual 45 pounds?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll answer this time... his clips weigh 1lb each =)
They're the kind you have to screw to clamp on, not the spring loaded type... We have some at our gym, but I never really use them.

However, I am pissed that like 1/2 the spring clips we have are worn out and no longer serve as functional to keep the weights from moving.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice job on the PR, Pimp.  You are looking pretty strong these days.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

*Archangel*
Thanks.  The incline I use for DB pressing is adjustable.  The BB incline is probably at about 45 degrees with the floor.  When I say steep, I'm probably talking about 60 degrees.  In the context of Westside I'm using both to tear up my shoulders.

*gwcaton*
It's inching up.  Hopefully I add another 70 pounds on my deadlift in the next 4 months like I did he first time with WS.

*shiznit2169*
Thank ya sir.  Yeah, I've had that happen.  I think it happened with 417 last time I tried.  You'll get it next time.  Maybe you should try Westside next?  Hop on the bandwagon!  Hehe.

*Seanp156*
I actually like these clamps.  They feel more secure than those springy turds that gyms never replace often enough.  Thanks for fielding that one for me.

*boilermaker*
Never strong enough.  I will go until I deadlift my house.  Hehe.  Thank ya!


----------



## squanto (Jan 17, 2006)

Grats on 412. You'll be an asian midget in NO TIME. Don't ever call me french.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good, Pimp.  Impressive as always!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2006)

rockin' a nice deadlift my freind.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice going on the deads


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*squanto*
I would never call you French; you are obviously a Jew.  We should start a crime fighting duo: the Asian midget and the skinhead Jew.  Yes.

*Pylon*
Thanks much.

*P-funk*
Thanks, it's definitely one of my favorite lifts.  Hopefully I can get a half plate on there before contest time.

*yellowmoomba*
Definitely a compliment coming from you; gracias.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Complex*
Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Renegade Rows with Push-up x 30secs
Lateral Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Push-up with Torso Twist x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Renegade Rows x 30secs
Lateral Box Jumps @ Level 2 x 30secs
Hindu Push-ups x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Hindu Squats x 25
Dips x 10
Hyperextensions x 25
Pull-ups x 5
Spread Eagle Sit-ups x 20
Rock Climbers x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Prisoner Squats x 25
Push-ups x 20
Reverse Hyperextensions x 25
Body Rows x 10
Leg Raises x 15
Jumping Jacks x 30secs

Rest 50secs

*Complex*
Turkish Getups @ 20lb DB x 60secs
Uni Snatch @ 20lb DB x 60secs

*Cool-down Stretching*


I think I pooped out my liver after I finished with the snatches.  Is that normal?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, it's normal. Nice job on the deadlift PR. If you're expecting to add 70 pounds in four months, however, you'll surely beat me to 500. Hopefully my plan of doing DOH and then switching to reverse grip will work like it did before. We shall see my friend... we shall see...

Good to see your shoulder is doing just fine. Mine seems to have improved from C&Js if that makes any sense. Which I suppose it should since it hits all three heads of the shoulder. Anyways, good luck with your routine, but I'll be damned if I'm not first to 500! Until we meet again, CowPimp...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yes, it's normal. Nice job on the deadlift PR. If you're expecting to add 70 pounds in four months, however, you'll surely beat me to 500. Hopefully my plan of doing DOH and then switching to reverse grip will work like it did before. We shall see my friend... we shall see...
> 
> Good to see your shoulder is doing just fine. Mine seems to have improved from C&Js if that makes any sense. Which I suppose it should since it hits all three heads of the shoulder. Anyways, good luck with your routine, but I'll be damned if I'm not first to 500! Until we meet again, CowPimp...



I'm not sure I can duplicate that feat, but it was certainly nice the last time I pulled it off.  Hopefully it can be done again.  Westside also lead to some serious increases in grip strength for me.  I was doing SLDLs with 3 plates and some change for several repetitions without my grip failing.  I'll be there again dammit.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think I pooped out my liver after I finished with the snatches.  Is that normal?



  hope you are kiddin !

You must put a lot of thought into these wo's


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, you don't need no stinkin' liver anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

*gwcaton*
Nope, they have my liver on ice in the employee fridge.

Really though, I come up with the workout right when I get there.  While I'm walking to the gym and warming up I come up with the plan.

*Pylon*
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2006)

what are prisoner and hindu squats?  i'm looking to do a little circuit type thing on wednesdays (my off day from weights) and know just how informative your journals are.

thanks, cp.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> what are prisoner and hindu squats?  i'm looking to do a little circuit type thing on wednesdays (my off day from weights) and know just how informative your journals are.
> 
> thanks, cp.



Check it:

http://www.cbass.com/Furey.htm
http://ronjones.org/Coach&Train/ExercisePhotos/BodyWeight/Legs/Squat-Prisoner.html


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Incilne Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1

*HS Bench Press* - 75sec RI
270 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Bent Rows* - 60sec RI
207 x 8, 8, 8

*Rope Pushdowns* - 45sec RI
120 x 12, 12
100 x 12, 12

*Farmer's Walks* - 60sec RI
100s x 1-way, 1-way, 1-way, 1-way

*Towel Pull-ups* - 45sec RI
BW x 7, 4, 4, 3, 2

*Stability Ball Push-ups* - 30sec RI
BW x 8, 5, 5, 2

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


So it was a pretty good workout, until someone came up to me to ask me to do work.  I would've told them no, but it was signing up someone that I was going to credit for because I showed them around and set them up on a trial pass.  So, I said fuck it.  Thankfully he asked in between exercises, so it wasn't that bad.  Anyway...

Incline presses were solid.  225 went up smooth, but I figured I would stop there.  Again, playing it safe with the shoulder.  I am very confident I will hit a PR next time though; this is tied with the most I have ever done incline, although that was CG before.  Still, 235 should be no problem.

Never used the HS flat press machine before, but it was a good change of pace.  I felt it in my chest more.  Not that it really matters, but it still felt pretty good.  The numbers seemed reasonable, but I don't really know what's good on that machine.

Did a nice meat and potatoes movement with the rows.  They were pretty solid.  I would say the very last repetition wasn't perfect form, but I kept bent down pretty far and didn't swing up too much.  It was definitely within reason.

Finished with some upper back and grip combination work with the farmer's walks and towel pullups, both of which I hit little PRs with.  Then I did some prehab shit by doing pushups with my hands on our smallest stability ball.  Besides the little interruption, I definitely enjoyed the workout.

Now, since I haven't been making up for my waking up late today, I am about to pound down a 1700 calorie meal in the form of 2 massive burritos from Baja Fresh.  Booya.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

That's an impressive w/out, followed by an impressive meal!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That's an impressive w/out, followed by an impressive meal!



Thanks.  I chilled for an hour or so, and then passed out for like an hour after that monster double burrito.  Then I ate again when I woke up.  Just barely slipped in around 4K I think.  Hehe.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 18, 2006)

Beware of Baja Fresh, I once got food poisoning from eating their chicken...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

What do you do for static stretching?  I keep telling myself I am going to do them, but never actually follow through.


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Impressive!! Keep up the good work!!
But as Seanp156 says, definitely stay away from Baja Fresh. Same thing happen to me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Pimp those are some awsome w/o's there!  Killer Deads man!  Rock on!

I get confused reading your journal sometimes....its like an encyclopedia of workouts....you have the widest range of exercises LOL!  Gotta love it!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2006)

*Seanp156 & budhicks1*
Thanks for the warning.  I've never had a problem so far, and I hope I don't.  That's discouraging, because their food is good.  Bah.

*Dale Mabry*
I just do a series of holds for about 20 seconds each.  I do full body each time, and it takes me 15-20 minutes.  I do something for all my joints, but focus a little more on the hips and shoulders.  I don't really try to be too progressive about it.  I just want to maintain where I'm at really.  I'm reasonably flexible.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks, but I have much to go to reach my goals.  I'm glad you like reading from it.  I always pick ideas from everyone else's here and there too.  That's one of the cool things about keeping a journal.


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 19, 2006)

What about Chipotle? Try that. Plus you don't have to wait as long for them to make the food.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking strong CP


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

The deads are looking good.  Where are you with the squatting?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thursday*

*budhicks1*
Yeah, they're alright too.  There's actually one right across the street from Baja Fresh, heh.

*gwcaton*
Thank you sir.

*Triple Threat*
When I tested at the beginning of this cycle I hit 317 for a single, PL style.


*Warm-up Walking*

*Starmill*
Level 7 x 25mins

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


After my cardio I did a little training with my brother.  I made him do squats (Freemotion and free weight), overhead pressing, seated cable rows, pulldowns, incline pressing, dips, and some various ab exercises (Lots being rotational).  Some things were only for 1 set, some were 2 or 3.  He said his hip adductor got tight on him after the squats, so he got lucky and we stopped short by a couple of sets.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He said his hip adductor got tight on him after the squats, so he got lucky and we stopped short by a couple of sets.


You sound like me....I have no mercey when it comes to training friends/family!

So far I'm up to making one puke mid way through legs (he loved it) and making my captain (fire dept) call off work for 2 days b/c his legs were so tight he couldn't drive his truck LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You sound like me....I have no mercey when it comes to training friends/family!
> 
> So far I'm up to making one puke mid way through legs (he loved it) and *making my captain (fire dept) call off work for 2 days b/c his legs were so tight he couldn't drive his truck LOL.*



Haha, nice!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, nice!


Yea I was pretty proud of myself!  He even went for a message b/c he couldn't walk!  I just called him a pansy....but I'm sure we have all had those days we were so sore you don't even get out of bed!  LOL


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 19, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I was pretty proud of myself!  He even went for a *message *b/c he couldn't walk! I just called him a pansy....but I'm sure we have all had those days we were so sore you don't even get out of bed! LOL



You mean "massage?" Sorry... I had to


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You mean "massage?" Sorry... I had to


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

*Friday*

*DeadBolt*
That's a kickass story.  Probably a day that your chief will never forget.  Now if he ever bitches you out you can just say, "Don't make me run you through a leg workout again, sir."  Hehe.

*Seanp156*
Smartass.  Haha.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Box Squats @ Level 5*
45 x 2
97 x 2
137 x 2
187 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Good Mornings* - 75sec RI
257 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4

*DB Walking Lunges* - 60sec RI
60s x 9, 9, 7, 7 - Per Side

*Supermen* - 45sec RI
BW x 15, 15, 15

*Ab Circumductions* - 45sec RI
BW x 4, 4, 4 - Per Side

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 30sec RI
100 x 10
80 x 15, 15

*Botsu Squats* - 30sec RI
BW x 12, 12, 12

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Brutal workout.  Speed squats felt solid after the first set or two.  Sometimes it takes me a moment to really get focused on shooting out of the hole.  I actually tore my boxers on these, heh.

Good mornings were pure evil.  I can already tell my glutes are going to be sore as Hell tomorrow.  I'm getting that pre-soreness tightness so to speak.  Lunges just amplified that.  I haven't done lunges in a while, but I should do them more.  Brutal exercise indeed.  Next time I'll use a BB so I don't trash my grip so hard.

All my core work was tough.  Haven't done supermen ever really.  They're tougher than you might think.  Ab circumductions are ridiculously hard, but I will definitely be implementing those more.  The cable crunches were good, but the freemotion cable apparatus I used is really hard for some reason.  It made me feel weak with those numbers, but anyway.

Just so you all know, a botsu is a stability ball kind of cut in half with a solid part for a base.  I turned it upside down, so the ball was on the floor and the base was sticking up.  Good for producing good knee and ankle stability.

I'm at work now, but goddamn I wish I was lying in a bed.  Haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Heavy GMs are great, aren't they?  Whacks the entire back side.  

What does Level 5 mean on the box squats?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 20, 2006)

Workout looks good, awesome Good AMs.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2006)

good workout.  nice good mornings.  they are defenitly my worst lift.  i can't do shit for weight on them for some reason.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

*Triple Threat*
One of my favorite movements.  Suspended GMs are probably my favorite ME lift.

*Seanp156*
Thanks sir, always been one of my better lifts.

*P-funk*
Do you do them often?  I did them all the time on Westside, not to mention it's extreme emphasis on the posterior chain.  That probably helps a lot.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn, those really are nice GMs, CP. Although what would be the difference between GMs and SLDLs if one is using DBs? You said you'll do them with a BB next time so I'm assuming you used DBs.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Triple Threat*
> One of my favorite movements.  Suspended GMs are probably my favorite ME lift.
> 
> *Seanp156*
> ...




Not to much.  Right now I have them in my program once every 3 workouts (or 10 days).  I think the main problem with doing them is that I have a narrow stance then most also, I don't squat wide with my hips.  I squat narrow and all my pulls and RDLs are narrow so there is less carry over when I do actually do them.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

*Squaggleboggin*
Thanks.  I was referring to the lunges when I was talking about using a barbell next time.

*P-funk*
Yeah, that's true.  I definitely squat pretty wide, but now I'm starting to pull with a more narrow stance.  I do GMs with a wider stance than anything else though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice wo CP,

But I'm a little upset, my search for ab circumductions and Botsu squats came up with nothing helpful.   You are getting too obscur


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP,
> 
> But I'm a little upset, my search for ab circumductions and Botsu squats came up with nothing helpful.   You are getting too obscur



I meant bosu.  It's like the top of a stability ball with a solid surface on one end.  I did squats with my feet on the solid surface and the ball part on the floor.

There's a circumduction.  Mine probably weren't as pretty.  They are crazy hard.
http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/exercise videos plus/hanging circumduction.mpg


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP,
> 
> But I'm a little upset, my search for ab circumductions and Botsu squats came up with nothing helpful.   You are getting too obscur


I see a book in Cowpimp's future.  With photos of course.  Get writing, CP!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I meant bosu.  It's like the top of a stability ball with a solid surface on one end.  I did squats with my feet on the solid surface and the ball part on the floor.
> 
> There's a circumduction.  Mine probably weren't as pretty.  They are crazy hard.
> http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/exercise videos plus/hanging circumduction.mpg




I knew they would be incredibly tuff


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2006)

i fucking hate the bosu ball shit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i fucking hate the bosu ball shit.


That really sounds like the words of pure hatred! I believe him lol!

Pimp good lookin w/o!!!  MMmMMm Good AMs man I miss them!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2006)

I just feel like it gets to gimmicky.  If you want stability try standing on one leg and performing your exercises with a decent amount of resistance.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2006)

*boilermaker*
Don't get ahead of me now, haha.

*gwcaton*
They're even tougher than they look, ugh.

*P-funk*
I don't use it much.  As you can see, most of my prehab stuff is comprised of unilateral movements (Uni squats, lateral lunges, etc.).  I'm trying to use lunges a lot more.  I will probably throw in some step-ups next session.  I just thought I would throw it in there on occasion for another dynamic.  I know what you mean though; some people live on stability and bosu balls.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks DB.  You won't miss them so much the day after you do them, heh.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench Press - Alternating Grips* - 35sec RI
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Decline Press* - 75sec RI
225 x 6, 6, 6

*WG Pronated Pulldowns* - 60sec RI
180 x 10, 10
165 x 8
150 x 10

*JM Press* - 60sec RI
137 x 10, 10, 9

*Bicep Curls* - 45sec RI
87 x 8
67 x 10

*Seated Cable Rows* - 60sec RI
180 x 8, 8
165 x 8

*Fingertip Push-ups* - 30sec RI
BW X 10, 6, 4

*Abducted Rotator Raises* - 45sec RI
8s x 15
10s x 15, 15

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


I love being back into the whole conjugate periodization thing.  Beginning with the speed or strength work just gets me fired up.  I ended up doing more than I planned even today.  Don't ask why I did curls before rowing, I just kind of threw the rowing in as a last second idea.  I was feeling good, so I said fuck it.  I was pushing myself pretty hard this workout; I wasn't leaving as much in the tank as I meant to, and it showed with my need to decrease weights a lot.

It felt nice to be moving some decent weight on those decline presses.  That was probably my happiest moment of the workout.  I haven't done JM presses in a while, but it was a cool movement.  Threw in some curls just because all this tricep work needs some balance.  I know it wasn't much; I probably need to start including it a little more often.

For my grip work I did fingertip push-ups.  It's not exactly grip training, but it strengthens the fingers quite a bit.  I just went for 20 over the course of however many sets it took.  Next time I'll go for like 30 and kill myself with half a dozen sets of those.

Pulling movements were solid.  Numbers were pretty reasonable.  I definitely could've done more for the rowing, but the existing fatigue held me back a bit.  Finished off with some rotator stuff.  I think those were cuban presses?  I dunno; I could've done more weight.  The first set it kind of hurt, but it felt better into the 2nd and 3rd sets.  Anyway, bitchin' workout.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Fantastic workout


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Good Mornings*
45 x 5
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
277 x 1
297 x 1
317 x 1 *PR*

*SLDL* - 75sec RI
277 x 10, 10, 10, 7

*Uni Squats - Standing on Bench* - 60sec RI
BW x 10, 10, 10

*Reverse Hyperextensions* - 45sec RI
BW x 20, 20, 20, 20

*Russian Twists* - 30sec RI
6lb med x 15, 15, 15 (Per Side)

*Ab Roller - Standing* - 45sec RI
BW x 2, 2, 2

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


I have no idea how I can lift as much with GMs as I can with squats.  I'm definitely not scheming the ROM either, because I have a mirror right in front of me, and I'm only a couple of inches from hitting the stationary rack.  Anyway, I can't complain; it was a steady lift too.  I probably had 325 in me.

SLDLs felt good.  It was my grip that started to give out at the end, but it held up really well this time.  I was concentrating on squeezing that bitch, so it definitely helped.

Those uni squats are evil.  I go nice and deep; it doubles as some quad work and prehab shtuff.  Added a couple of reps each set and just felt more stable overall.

Did endurance level reverse hypers.  Man, that was a lot of volume, and I felt it.  Finished with some ab work.  A rotational movement and one on the sagittal plane.  Holy Jesus those ab wheels from a standing position are hard!  I felt it in my hamstrings, lower back, and various muscles I didn't even know I had in my trunk.  Heh.

Excellent workout.  I love PRs, they pump me up for the rest of the workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Various Circuit Cardio GPP Stuff*

*Cool-down Stretching*


I'm running a little behind here and don't have time to post in more detail.  Unfortunately, the last couple of days I can't access IM at home, only from work.  I can access everything else just fine at home; very weird.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2006)

My PT boss asked if I am familiar with the use of the Bosu/Swiss ball.  I told him I wasn't a big fan but know how to use them.  He really pushes that shit.  My NASM OPT journal has a ton of stability stuff in it during the first few pages and not once did I use the stability ball.  My fave core stability exercise is doing a DB flye with the side I am doing the flye with off the bench from the spine on.  You will get a new appreciation for ab activity after that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Various Circuit Cardio GPP Stuff*
> 
> ...




I had the same issue at work up since last Friday up until yesterday, I got a page won't display thing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 24, 2006)

Heya man lookin good!  Glad your gettin back in the swing of things!  And fuqin 3 plates for a GM?  Your nuts!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Dale Mabry*
Yeah, like I said I just throw it in there on occasion.  I'm not the biggest fan either, but I still say using it a little bit is fine for variety sake.  I do unilateral bench/OH pressing, squatting, and rowing.  I love unilateral stuff.  Never tried flys though; I will have to give that one a shot.  I also need to give some uni SLDLs a shot at some point too.

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, I get that a lot, haha.  Thanks.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*CG Bench Press*
45 x 8
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
215 x 1
235 x 1
250 x 1 *PR*

*DB Bench* - 75sec RI
80s x 8, 8
75 x 8
70 x 8

*Yates' Rows* - 60sec RI
227 x 6, 6
187 x 10, 10

*DB Tate Press* - 45sec RI
35s x 15, 15, 15

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
75 x 15, 12
60 x 15

*3 Finger Gorilla Hangs (Pinky, Ring, Middle)* - 45sec RI
BW x 20sec, 15sec, 12sec

*Low Pulley External Rotations* - 30sec RI
17.5 x 15, 15, 15 (Per Arm)

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Hell yeah, a nice PR on close grip bench.  I'm pretty confident I could've had 255 and maybe even 260 on that.  It was solid and pretty quick.  Lately my PRs have been really smooth.  I'm thinking 275 on regular width bench is not far away.  In a few weeks I will retest and maybe shoot for it if I'm feeling good.

Haven't done standard DB presses in a while.  Numbers were decent.  Can't complain.

Yates' Rows were good.  I kind of rest-paused out the last rep on 227; maybe a 2-3 second break, but pretty clean nonetheless.

Threw in extra tricep work and upper back work.  Went fairly light on this stuff as there had already been a good amount of heavy training today.  Finished off with some injury prevention shtuff.  Good workout again.  I love conjugate periodization.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2006)

Heya man congrats on the PR!  Nice numbers your movin there!!

Hey I got a question for ya.....

I am going to start my circuit training up again once a week.  Pat set me up with a basic:
speed squats
pushups
pullups
BB Row
BB Curl
Cable Pushdown

All done 15-20 reps with controlled speed.  I'm just curious if you have anything I could go by like a website or something like that.  I know you do some damn crazy shit lol but was wondering if I could pick your brain for a new circuit routine.  I got kind of bored with that one.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *3 Finger Gorilla Hangs (Pinky, Ring, Middle)* - 45sec RI
> BW x 20sec, 15sec, 12sec


 that sounds like a from of torture.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

*Thursday*

*DeadBolt*
I would skip the isolation stuff.   You want highly metabolic exercises to really get your heart rate up.  You should also consider movements that aren't classical lifts like box jumping, jump rope, burpees, funky complexes, etc.  You'll see in my example today that I did a shitload of compound movements.  God today was a bitch.  I pushed it hard.

*BulkMeUp*
That's the idea, heh.  Hopefully my grip gets whipped back into shape.  I can't lose a competition deadlift because of shitty grip.  I will get so pissed at myself.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit Stuff*
Jump Rope x 60s
Renegade Rows @ 30lb DBs x 30s
Jumping Jacks x 30s

Rest 45s

Jump Rope x 60s
Hindu Push-ups x 30s
Burpees x 30s

Rest 45s

Burpee with Push-up to Pull-up x 60s
Jumping Jacks x 60s

Rest 45s

5 Cycles:
Sprint
Push-ups x 3
Sprint
Body Rows x 3

Rest 45s

Turkish Get-ups @ 20lb DB x 60s
Woodchoppers @ 20lb DB x 60s

Rest 45s

Jumping Jacks x 40s
Burpee with Push-up to Pull-up x 40s
Rock Climbers x 20s

*Cooldown Static Stretching*


Lower rest intervals, an extra circuit, and a shitload of sweat.  Good stuff.


----------



## Adamjs (Jan 26, 2006)

"Burpee with Push-up to Pull-up"

is this, as the name suggests, a burpee with a push-up at the bottom, and a pull-up at the top of the jumping movement? Google has let me down.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Adamjs said:
			
		

> "Burpee with Push-up to Pull-up"
> 
> is this, as the name suggests, a burpee with a push-up at the bottom, and a pull-up at the top of the jumping movement? Google has let me down.



I just made up a name.  Yeah, when I jump up after the push-up I grab onto the pullup bar.  My shoulders reach full flexion and my elbows full extension before I initiate the pullup though.  I don't use the jump's momentum to complete it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

CP,
I'm wore out from just reading your wo's   

I don't remember, are you a CT ?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> CP,
> I'm wore out from just reading your wo's
> 
> I don't remember, are you a CT ?



Hah, excellent, then my work here is done.  What is a CT?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2006)

Certified Trainer


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> I would skip the isolation stuff.   You want highly metabolic exercises to really get your heart rate up.  You should also consider movements that aren't classical lifts like box jumping, jump rope, burpees, funky complexes, etc.  You'll see in my example today that I did a shitload of compound movements.  God today was a bitch.  I pushed it hard.
> 
> *BulkMeUp*
> ...




Good stuff!!   I like the workout


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

*Friday*

*gwcaton*
Ah, no, I'm working on it though.  Slumming a bit on the textbook because my classes just started.  I'm on the 6th chaper of the NSCA textbook I think.  I still need to get the money for it, and the books for class set me back on that too.  One class with a lab required two books totalling $275... for one class!  Arg.

*yellowmoomba*
Thank you sir; I liked it too.  Heh.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Box Squats* - Level 4 (Very Deep) - 35s RI
45 x 5
97 x 2
137 x 2
187 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Front Squats* - 75s RI
227 x 4, 4, 4, 4

*BB Step-ups* - 60s RI
87 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Side)

*Pull Throughs* - 45s RI
200 x 12, 12, 12

*Ab Circumduction* - 45s RI
BW x 6, 4, 3

*Saxon Side Bends* - 45s RI
6lb med ball x 15, 15, 15 (Per Side)

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Box squats were cool.  I'm glad I went really low, because I'm definitely slowest out of the hole.  Once I get to parallel or so I snap upright in a blink.  Before that I struggle, relatively speaking anyway.

I hate front squats, but like them so much at the same time.  This is the most I've ever used on them.  Using 2 plates felt nice.  They are killer, but I'm glad they at least feel comfortable now.  I think my quads could use some more work, as my posterior chain is quite a bit stronger than they are.  Despite the posterior chain fiasco regarding powerlifting, I still say the quads are important if you are squatting raw.  Also, because I'm fairly tall, I definitely benefit from increased leg drive on the deadlift.

Threw in some step-ups for my unilateral movement.  I haven't really done these before.  I probably had some left in me, but decided to take it fairly easy.

Pull throughs left my back burning and pumped like crazy.  I really like this movement a lot.  Thankfully we have extra weights for the selectorize equipment, because I'm moving the whole stack as it is.  I cut the rest intervals and added a couple of reps each set over last time.

Finished with some transverse and frontal core work.  Saxon side bends are a bitch.  I like them more than traditional side bends.  I think I'm going to throw in some bent presses next time; another favorite of Saxon's.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 27, 2006)

you got some incredible strength cowpimp. Especially since you are like a decent built type of guy (no offense) .. are u satisfied with your strength levels?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you got some incredible strength cowpimp. Especially since you are like a decent built type of guy (no offense) .. are u satisfied with your strength levels?



Thanks, although I do think that I have a long way to go before I'm truly satisfied.  If I am ever satisfied...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree, the front squat is a love/hate kind of thing. Nice wo CP  

Wow looks like getting smart isn't cheap !  What are you gonna do with all that education?

Hey I'm gonna give those Saxon side bends ago this week


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I agree, the front squat is a love/hate kind of thing. Nice wo CP
> 
> Wow looks like getting smart isn't cheap !  What are you gonna do with all that education?



Thanks Gary.  I guess I'll become a trainer who actually knows what he's doing, and continue to sling smartass comments on these very forums.  Hehe.




> Hey I'm gonna give those Saxon side bends ago this week



Good stuff.  It doesn't take much weight at all; there's so much torque holding the weight overhead.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 29, 2006)

For front squats, do you do it BB style (with arms crossed) or olympic style like the clean and jerk position? I have been increasing the weight as of lately for front squats and it's starting to put a lot of pressure on my delts cus i do it BB style.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> For front squats, do you do it BB style (with arms crossed) or olympic style like the clean and jerk position? I have been increasing the weight as of lately for front squats and it's starting to put a lot of pressure on my delts cus i do it BB style.




get bigger delts?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> get bigger delts?



what, you expecting my delts to grow 2-3 inches overnight? I wish they would grow if the college food here wasnt absolute shit.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what, you expecting my delts to grow 2-3 inches overnight? I wish they would grow if the college food here wasnt absolute shit.




yea, college cafeteria food is awful.  You are better off going out and getting pizza then eating it there.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

*shiznit2169*
Clean position for sure.  I hate the crossed arm style.  That shit is lame; it takes some of the challenge out of the movement.  

Maybe you just haven't found the right position yet?  It took me a while to get the feel for it.  Now I can get the bar in the groove pretty much right on every time.  I don't think my delts are much, if any, bigger than yours and it doesn't bother me anymore.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench Press - Alternating Grips* - 35s RI
45 x 5
97 x 3
137 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*OH Press (Sagittal)* - 75s RI
137 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

*CG Supinated Pulldowns* - 60s RI
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

*OH DB Extensions* - 60s RI
85 x 6, 6, 6, 5

*BB Curls* - 60s RI
77 x 10, 10, 8

*BB Suitcase Holds* - 45s RI
97 x 20s, 20s, 20s (Per Side)

*DB Abducted External Rotations* - 30s RI
10s x 12, 12
15s x 12

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Interesting workout today.  I ended up selling a membership right when I got there so it delayed things, but the workout was good anyway.  Been a while since I've done OH presses, but they went decent.  5x5 is also a rep scheme I've never really implemented, but I liked it.

Pulldowns felt really strong.  I did a really high amount of volume with these and still had a bit in the tank.

Did some direct tricep stuff and additional bicep stuff to balance it out.  Boring crap.

Tried suitcase holds.  Those are a bitch.  If you don't grab the bar dead center then that bitch tips and you really have to twist your wrist hard the other way to counteract the torque.  Finished with some prehab stuff.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi CP, just wanted to pop by and say hi, thanks for visiting my journal, always enjoy your comments.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea I wish I could use your circuit as an example but you do shit I've never even heard of LOL.I'm to sick right now to sit at the comp and research but hopefully in a few days I'll find some places I can research with!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

*BritChick*
Back at ya BC.

*DeadBolt*
Any that sound particularly interesting for you?  I would be happy to post up some links if you would like me to.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2006)

Looking really good in here Cow. Your definately on your way to April 15!!! What do you do for your dynamic flexability? Is it that DVD on Elitefitness?

Also, do you think you could help me put together something for like cardio/gpp circuit on my off days? Do you think I should just model it after what you do or should it be more personalized?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2006)

*Monday*



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking really good in here Cow. Your definately on your way to April 15!!! What do you do for your dynamic flexability? Is it that DVD on Elitefitness?
> 
> Also, do you think you could help me put together something for like cardio/gpp circuit on my off days? Do you think I should just model it after what you do or should it be more personalized?



I did get some of my ideas from an article on EliteFTS.  I also got some ideas from the NSCA textbook, some from what I already knew, and recently grabbed a few items from Dale's journal.

I just do things like bodyweight squats to an OH press (With a light med ball), lunges with my hands behind my head, straight leg marching, woodchoppers, invisble hurdle walks, shoulder circles, etc. etc.

It's going to depend a lot on your level of conditioning right now.  What would you rate your level of conditioning at on a scale of 1-10?


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Suspended Squats*
45 x 3
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 1
227 x 1
257 x 1
287 x 1 *PR*

*DB SLDLs* - 75s RI
110s x 8, 8, 8, 8, (Maybe a 5th)

*BB Lunges* - 60s RI
137 x 9, 9, 9 (Per Side)

*Seated GMs* - 45s RI
137 x 12, 12, 12

*Hanging Tick Tocks*
BW x 5 (Per Side)

*Tick Tocks* - 45s RI
BW x 9, 9, 9 (Per Side)

*Kneeling Ab Wheel* - 30s RI
BW x 10, 10, (Maybe a 3rd)

*Cool-down Stretching*


Posting from work.  Connection to IM at home is jacked again.  I don't have my log, so I'm remembering the best I can.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*6 x Complexes with 45s RIs*

*Cool-down Stretching*


I don't remember what I did fully.  I really played this by ear but kicked my ass.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Suspended Bench Press*
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1 *PR*
265 x 1 *PR*

*CG Bench Press* - 75s RI
185 x 8, 8
170 x 8, 8

*HS High Row* - 60s
230 x 6, 6, 6, 6, 6

*Scarecrows* - 45s RI
30 x 8, 8
25 x 10
20 x 12

*YTWLs* - 30s RI
8s x 6, 6, 6

*Cool-down Stretching*


Kickass workout.  I matched my previous touch and go bench with a suspended bench.  That was sweet.  It went up fairly slow, but 270 was a possbility if I really pushed it.  Either way, I was happy.

I had to skip extra tricep work and grip work because I was running short on time.  I decided to throw in a bit of upper back stuff, and injury prevention is top priority.  Anyway, a good workout nonetheless.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Holy crap Cow, your killing me!! Great job on the suspended bench and squats!!! And tick tocks.....I don't think I'll ever be able to do 1 of those in my life LOL!!!

As for my level of conditioning, I'd probably rate myself at a 4. I know it's a weakness, especially at my weight right now.

Also, I don't know if April 15 is going to be a go for me. My shoulder started up in a VERY bad way tonight and I CAN'T keep going through this crap. I'm so irritated and I have no idea what I'm going to do now.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

CP, 
where do you wo at ?  Wherever it is the must be very well equipped .  Nice wo's


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> CP,
> where do you wo at ?  Wherever it is the must be very well equipped .  Nice wo's


Oh yeah....do you have bumper plates there?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, you're making some amazing progress. Nice job with those front squats. I totally agree - rack position is the way to go for sure.

Bench press PR - very, very nice. As always, you're introducing new stuff. Those Saxon side bends seem very interesting. Anything good enough for Saxon and the Pimp are good enough for me. Now if only I can do that with a sandbag... Hahaha, yeah right.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Suspended Bench Press*
> 255 x 1 *PR*
> 265 x 1 *PR*
> .


woo hoo! awesome!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 2, 2006)

Pimp, you're getting too strong =(


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thursday*

*Rocco32*
Haha, thanks Rocco.  The hanging tick tocks are ridiculous.  The ones I did were sloppy really, but I was happy to do any.  That shit is incredibly hard.

Well, I wouldn't just try to jump into what I'm doing.  I think bodyweight exercise circuits or complexes with fairly low weight are great.  Just start with higher rest intervals, like 90-120 seconds.  You'll kind of have to feel it out.  I just jumped into it and almost puked my first time doing it.  Now I thug it out no problem, which is why I step up the intensity here and there.

That sucks about the contest.  I still plan on going, but if you can't make it I understand.  What's your shoulder been doing?

Nah, we don't have bumper plates.  It's okay; I don't really do oly lifting much.  Even so, it would be nice to have.

*gwcaton*
Thank you sir.  I workout at Gold's Gym in Silver Spring, MD.  I actually work there too.  It's aight.

*Squaggleboggin*
Appreciate it.  Definitely give them a go, but a sandbag would be damned near impossible to do it with!

*BulkMeUp*
My thoughts exactly, thanks for the support.

*Seanp156*
I have a ways to go.  I deload in a week or two, then I'll re-test my bench.  I'm hoping for a PR on all of the big 3.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Various Circuit Stuff*

*Cool-down Stretching*


I don't really even remember what I did again.  Turkish getups, jumping jacks, burpees with a push-up to a pull-up, woodchoppers, etc.  I also incorporated some clean & jerks and deadlift walks.  The good shit.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 2, 2006)

Deload in a week or two??? Didn't you just start westside about 4 weeks ago???


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 2, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Deload in a week or two??? Didn't you just start westside about 4 weeks ago???



Yes, my plan is to deload every 5-6 weeks.  Westside is rough on the CNS.  As much as I hate to do it, I think it will be beneficial.  I may just end up skipping out on the ME and DE work for now and then doing a full deload a week or two before the contest.  I'm still debating and going to base it on feel.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 3, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Cleans* - 40s RI
45 x 2
97 x 2
137 x 2, 2, 2, 2

*Power Cleans* - 40s RI
137 x 2, 2, 2, 2

*Leg Press* - 75s RI
540 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Unilateral DB SLDLs* - 60s
90 x 10, 10, 10 (Per Leg)

*Supermans* - 45s RI
BW x 20, 20

*Russian Twists* - 30s RI
6lb Med Ball x 20, 20, 20 (Per Side)

*Full Decline Reverse Crunches* - 30s RI
BW x 10, 10

*Cool-down Stretching*


The cleans were kind of hit and miss in terms of form, but I felt like most of them were on point.  It wasn't fatigue either.  My very last power clean had beautiful form and lots of explosiveness.

Leg presses were reasonable.  I probably could've done a bit more weight, and I will next time I do this movement.  Kept a relatively narrow stance to hit my quads a little more.

Never done a unilateral DB SLDL before.  I didn't use a counter-weight or anything, but I kept my balance pretty good.  I liked this movement a lot.

Finished off with core work.  All of that went pretty well.  Good workout, although I could've been more consistent on my clean form.  Even so, I really liked the uni DB SLDL; I will be doing this again for sure.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice w/o Cow!!! As far as the competition goes, I really don't think I'll participate but if your still going I'll definately go with you! The shoulder pain starts as an ache and consumes my whole arm making lifting impossible with it once it starts hurting.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2006)

*Saturday*



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Cow!!! As far as the competition goes, I really don't think I'll participate but if your still going I'll definately go with you! The shoulder pain starts as an ache and consumes my whole arm making lifting impossible with it once it starts hurting.



That's some shit man.  What exercises aggravate it?  Also, how early do I have to register?  I planned on doing it the 15th of this month when I get my next paycheck.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*All Kind of Circuits*

*Cool-down Stretching*


I tried a couple of new things today.  I did some medicine ball throws to the ground with a 10 pounder.  I also did tosses and retreives, where you throw it and sprint after it.  Some were backward, some were like a chest pass.  That shit is killer.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's some shit man.  What exercises aggravate it?  Also, how early do I have to register?  I planned on doing it the 15th of this month when I get my next paycheck.
> 
> 
> *Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*
> ...



You should write a book !


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2006)

*Sunday*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> You should write a book !



Hah, I'm ages away from being able to accomplish that feat.  Thanks though.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench* - 35s RI
45 x 5
97 x 3
147 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Dips* - 75s RI
BW + 70 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Pullups* - 60s RI
BW + 40 x 4, 4, 4, 4

*OH Rope Extensions* - 60s RI
110 x 8, 8, 8

*Bent Rows* - 60s RI
187 x 10, 10, 10 (Last set supinated)

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s RI
110s x 1way, 1way, 1way, 1way

*L Lateral Raises* - 30s RI
20s x 10, 10, 10

*Cool-down Stretching*


My shoulder was feeling really good today.  The speed benching it didn't really bother it at all, and I was able to go pretty heavy on dips without a problem as well.  Yes!  Thankfully I'm still reasonably strong on dips, especially considering I'm 10 pounds heavier than when I started bulking (194 as of last Monday).

I beat the Hell out of my back.  Felt really good.  Between the pullups, rowing, and farmer's walks it was done.  The farmer's walk was a nice PR, especially considering I just finished rowing.  I'll be at 120s soon, and then I'll have to get creative to add weight, or just increase the density and/or volume.

Also, I successfully worked out every day this week.  I'm going to try and exercise daily if at all possible, but not fret if I miss a day occasionally.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice wo , again !  
Especially the dips


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work on the dips, pullups, and rows


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2006)

It's hard to figure out what aggravates it. I think squatting and GM's with the bar lower on my back definately does it. Benching. And then it really started to hurt the other day when I was doing ab work  It hurt during leg raises, saxons and russian twists. That's when I REALLY get frustrated LOL.

You can even register the day of I think, but of course it'd be better to do it sooner. The 15 of this month is definately early enough. Do you have the registration form? If not send me a pm with your email addy (I may have it, just not sure where right now) and I'll send you the registration!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2006)

*Monday*

*gwcaton*
Thanks g-master.

*Seanp156*
I appreciate it kind sir.

*Rocco32*
Wow, it sounds like the problem is many fold.  Have you been to a doctor about it recently, or do you plan on going any time soon?  Good luck with that; pain and injuries are the worst.

I'm gonna call them up in the near future or e-mail them.  I'll drop you an e-mail or PM if I have any trouble.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Suspended GMs*
45 x 3
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
247 x 1
267 x 1
287 x 1 *PR*

*SLDLs* - 75s RI
277 x 10, 10, 10, 10

*Uni Freestanding Squat on Bench* - 60s RI
BW x 12, 12, 12

*Pull-Throughs* - 45s RI
207.5 x 12, 12, 12

*Ab Circumductions* - 45s RI
BW x 5, 4, 4 (Per Side)

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 30s RI
80 x 15, 15
90 x 15

*Cool-down Stretching*

*Bodyweight 198.0*


Haha, I gained 4 pounds in a week.  I guarantee a lot of that is water I was holding from the salt-laden carb fest that was superbowl Sunday.  We'll see what the scale says next Monday.  Hopefully more like 195-196.  I'm not going to increase calories anymore.  It's getting to be too much.  I'll probably see where my current number takes me (Something like 4200+) and probably cut down a little bit after the competition on April 15th.

More PRs.  I love conjugate periodization.  I always tear it up in terms of numbers with this type of training.  A solid 20 pound PR or so with the GMs.

SLDLs went up, mostly because my grip is holding up better now.  I actually did reset my grip on the very last repetition, but it was still an improvement over last week.  My grip is definitely getting back in the game.  I'll probably go heavier on these next time I do them.

One legged squats free-standing are hard as Hell, but I like 'em.  Require balance and stability around the joints.  Good stuff.  Only problem is that it will be tough to add weight if I really want because I have to project my arms in a certain direction to maintain balance.  Ah well, volume and density can be used, or I can just get fat, heh.

I'm past the stack on pull-throughs, using add-on weights now.  Threw in some ab stuff at the end and called it a session.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warm-up Walking*

*Treadmill*
3.6mph @ 15incline x 25mins

*Cool-down Stretching*


Just hit the treadmill today.   I kind of slacked on it too to be honest.  I held on a little too much.  Normally I check my heartrate a few times throughout, but I was cheating a bit this time.  A little dissapointed, but it's okay.  Next time I won't do that.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2006)

get a heart rate monitor so you don't need to grab the stupid thing to check where you are at.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Cheater !!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> get a heart rate monitor so you don't need to grab the stupid thing to check where you are at.



I don't really care that much enough to buy one.  I just get curious.  There are other fitness related items that I need more than that.  A dip belt is the first thing I'm going to buy with my next paycheck, and I think some eagle loops and/or COC grippers are next on the list.

*gwcaton*
Yeah, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Incline Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1, 1
205 x 1
235 x Fail (Tried it CG)
235 x Abort
235 x 1 *PR*

*CG Incline Press* - 75s RI
135 x 12, 12, 11

*Seated Cable Row* - 60s
150 x 12, 12, 12, 12

*JM Press* - 60s
137 x 10, 10, 10

*Face Pulls* - 60s
75 x 15, 15

*BB Static Holds with Towels* - 45s
187 x 25s, 25s, 25s

*Shoulder Horn* - 30s
10 x 15
15 x 15, 15

*Cooldown N/A*


I felt off this morning; my head wasn't fully in this workout.  Even so, I did decent in terms of numbers.  For some stupid ass reason I tried to hit my 1RM attempt with a close grip after warming up with a wide grip.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.  I was all out of the groove.  I made my next attempt with the grip I warmed up with.  Again, out of the groove.  I brought one arm higher than the other.  I just aborted.  I was worried my shoulder would get fucked if I tried to press it like that.  I waited a few minutes, focused, visualized, and pounded it up finally.

I'm glad I tried this weight.  It revealed the first real sticking point in my bench.  It's about where the triceps take over, but the shoulders are still active; hence the follow-up with CG inclines.  The bar slowed down a bit during that portion, but it wasn't a dead stop or anything.  I stayed fairly light with moderate to high volume the remainder of the workout.

I skipped stretching today.  I'll try to do it later when I get home from work or something, or maybe even during a slow time at work.  I just ran out of time; I really shouldn't even be posting this.  Heh.

Next week my ME lift will be some form of lockout: a floor press, rack lockout, etc.  Then, I will do a full unload the following week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey man lookin good in here....PRs every workout just about....congrats!!

When are you competing man?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey man lookin good in here....PRs every workout just about....congrats!!
> 
> When are you competing man?



April 15th looks like the planned date barring some sort of injury or something.  I was going to compete with Rocco, but it looks like his shoulder is slutting it up big time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey man lookin good in here....PRs every workout just about....congrats!!



Indeed... reading your westside journal makes me want to go back... I'm sure I will sometime, but not while I'm cutting.

The JM press is basically a close grip bench with a really narrow grip isn't it? That's at least what I found on one website, but then another it's like a skull crusher except you pivot you shoulders instead of just your elbows, then press it...

Think you'll be able to get the big 315 on bench for the comp?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Indeed... reading your westside journal makes me want to go back... I'm sure I will sometime, but not while I'm cutting.



Not that you shouldn't try other training protocols or anything, but why not while cutting?  I don't see anything inherently wrong with that.




> The JM press is basically a close grip bench with a really narrow grip isn't it? That's at least what I found on one website, but then another it's like a skull crusher except you pivot you shoulders instead of just your elbows, then press it...



It's sort of a mix between a bench press and an extension.  Both joints are involved, and the bar should end up touching somewhere on your chest.  Bring your arms to your sides pointing straight down with your palms facing behind you.  Now bend only your elbow while keeping your upper arms stationary.  That's approximately where the bar will touch.




> Think you'll be able to get the big 315 on bench for the comp?



Not likely.  If I hit something like 285 I would be very happy, although 275 is probably more reasonable.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2006)

*Thursday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit Stuff*

*Cooldown Stretching*


Good run through the circuit stuff today.  I get so many comments on it.  I had a freaking audience today.  Haha.  Anyway, I always feel great after these sessions.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Circuit Stuff*
> 
> ...



Ok , if you're not going to write a book how about a series of video workouts


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good run through the circuit stuff today.  I get so many comments on it.  I had a freaking audience today.  Haha.  Anyway, I always feel great after these sessions.


 that must have been quite the show.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok , if you're not going to write a book how about a series of video workouts



I second that


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 10, 2006)

*Friday*

*gwcaton*
How about this... "Getting in Udderly Great Shape with CowPimp!"  Okay, you can shoot me...

*BulkMeUp*
Apparently it was, heh.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Box Squats* - 40s RI
197 @ Level 4 x 2, 2, 2, 2
197 @ Level 5 x 2, 2, 2, 2

*BB Lunges* - 75s
157 x 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Side)

*Uni DB RDLs* - 60s
110 x 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Side)

*BB Hyperextensions* - 60s
77 x 10, 10, 10

*Hanging Tick Tocks* - 45s
BW x 3, 3, 1.5, RP 1.5 (Per Side)

*Saxon Side Bends* - 45s
10lb med ball x 8, 8, 8 (Per Side)

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


That was a vicious workout today.  I'm really like unilateral stuff more; I need to get it back in the mix with my upper body workouts a little more.  I also went pretty heavy today on most stuff.  Those tick tocks were especially hard.  I'm getting the hang of it more though.  Boy do these get some looks though.  I hope to get to the point where I can strap on some ankle weights and do them.  That would be awesome.  Got a serious PWO high after this one.  Woo.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

Please explain a "tick tock"


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *gwcaton*
> How about this... "Getting in Udderly Great Shape with CowPimp!"  Okay, you can shoot me...



 You have to now !


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

*Saturday*

*yellowmoomba*
http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/JimTrav/Tick Tocks.mpg

That's a tick tock.  I did them hanging from a pull-up bar with my feet pointing straight up though.  They're a bitch.  Hell, even the laying ones are pretty tough.

*Seanp156*
I got 5 on it.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit Stuff*

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Good workout today.  I used some more medicine ball toss and fetching.  I also included some inch worms in this session.  Doing those within a circuit or complex is a bitch.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That was a vicious workout today.



I like the sound of that!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Seanp156*
> I got 5 on it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the vid !    They look fun


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

*BritChick*
Thanks.  All workouts should be that good.

*Seanp156*
Someone has to produce it, that's my contribution.  Heh.

*yellowmoomba*
Heh, they are death.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench Press* - 35s RI
45 x 8
97 x 3
147 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 (Alternating Grips)

*Standing DB OH Press* - 75s RI
65s x 4, 4, 4, 4

*Chinups* - 75s RI
BW + 50 x 4, 4, 4, 4 (Alternating Grips; Neutral and Supinated)

*Unilateral DB Bench Press* - 60s RI
80 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Support Rows* - 60s RI
135 x 6, 6, 6, 6 (Alternating Grips)

*BB Snatch Grip Static Holds* - 45s RI
227 x 15s, 15s, 15s (DOH)

*Low Pulley External Rotations* - 30s RI
17.5 x 15, 15, 15 (Per Side)

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


I went pretty heavy today for the most part, even with the static holds.  Everything was pretty much on point, and I was happy with my numbers overall.  I think I need to try some seated overhead pressing at some point though; I'm pretty sure I can do quite a bit more seated.  I haven't done support rows in a while, but I liked them.  The weight is humbling, but it's damned near impossible to cheat in any kind of significant way, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, nice DB presses, especially for standing... What are support rows?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking strong CP !


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice DB presses, especially for standing... What are support rows?



Thanks.  Support rows are also knows as chest support rows.  It's a machine that is plate loaded; you rest your chest on a pad and row.


*gwcaton*
Thank you sir.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 12, 2006)

Lookin good man!  Some really good movements your working in there.

And thanks for all the help with the circuit I need to go find a good jump rope tuesday on my day off and def throw that in at the end!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks. Support rows are also knows as chest support rows. It's a machine that is plate loaded; you rest your chest on a pad and row.
> 
> 
> *gwcaton*
> Thank you sir.



Ah, yes... I think I tried that once, and it crushed me  Puts SO much pressure on my chest.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the lifts in here CP!!  Nice job


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

*Monday*

*DeadBolt*
Thanks man.  I think jumping rope fits into circuits like that very nicely.  I have been using it a little more lately.

*Seanp156*
Pretty good movement though.  Prevents cheating with the rows, which can happen very easily if you don't focus on not cheating.

*yellowmoomba*
Much appreciated.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Sumo Deadlifts*
137 x 3
227 x 3
277 x 3
317 x 1
367 x 1
397 x 1
427 x 1 *PR*

*Good Mornings* - 75s RI
227 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Unilateral Free-standing Squats* - 60s
BW x 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Side)

*BB Hyperextensions* - 60s
87 x 8, 8, 8

*Full Decline Reverse Crunches* - 30s
BW x 10, 10, 10

*Russian Twists* - 30s
8.8lb med x 15, 15, 15

*Cool-down Stretching*


Woo, a deadlift PR to finish off my first macrocycle before a deloading week.  I will retest my conventional deadlift when I come back too.  I'm shooting for 437.  My grip, again, was near its limit.  I think I'm going to throw in SLDLs a lot more to make sure my grip is keeping up.

Good mornings for reps like that are rough, but I didn't falter one bit.  Uni squats were fun.  I was falling over with my left leg a lot.  I started to fall into the groove more as I progressed.  I'm liking hyperextensions more when I throw some weight on there.  Finished with ab work and called it a day.  Definitely a satisfying workout.  I love deadlift PRs!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

Great wo CP  

Congrats on the PR   what are you weighing in at nowadays ?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there Cowpimp.  Haven't dropped by in a while.  Things look GREAT!  keep up the good work


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

*gwcaton*
Thanks mang.  I was 198.6 today.  I have to keep that in check so that I don't go over 199 come competition time in April.  If I gain a few more pounds that's okay, I'll just have to cut back.  I'll probably drop back to around the low 190s come summer time.  I estimate at least half my gains (From about 184) have been muscle.

*boilermaker*
I haven't been journal hopping much myself lately, but I definitely appreciate it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *gwcaton*
> Thanks mang.  I was 198.6 today.


 do we get pics if you get to 200?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> do we get pics if you get to 200?



If I'm not too damned lazy to take some, sure.  Haha.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If I'm not too damned lazy to take some, sure.  Haha.



You, lazy?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You, lazy?



Yeah, when it comes to certain things anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit Stuff*

*Cool-down Stretching*


Yeah.  I did some exercise n' stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Circuit Stuff*
> 
> ...


Now how the fuq am I suppose to get insperation and ideas when all I have to work with is circuit stuff!  Wtf is that all about


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2006)

*Wednesday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Now how the fuq am I suppose to get insperation and ideas when all I have to work with is circuit stuff!  Wtf is that all about



Haha, okay DB.  Next time I'll post the full thing in detail for you.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Floor Press*
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x Fail, Fail
255 x 1 *PR*

*Dips* - 75s
BW + 30 x 12, 12, 12, 10

*Uni DB Rows* - 75s
95 x 12, 12
85 x 12, 12

*DB Tate Press* - 60s
40s x 10, 10, 10

*CG Supinated Pulldowns* - 60s
180 x 10, 10, 10
165 x 10

*3 Finger Gorilla Hangs* - 45s
BW x 20s, 15s, (Excessively long rest interval) 15s

*DB Abducted Raises* - 30s
15s x 12, 12, (Excessively long rest interval) 12

*Cool-down Stretching*


First time doing floor presses.  Definitely tougher than it seems.  You can't really use leg drive all that much, and retracting my scapula was too painful on the floor.  I was damned close on my 2nd 265 attempt.  I didn't have enough gusto in my 1st attempt, but my 2nd was pretty balls out.  I probably could've hit 260, but I just said fuck it and went for the sure thing.

Dips are feeling good again.  My shoulder really wasn't bothered much at all.  My numbers were decent there.  Overall, I used a fairly high volume and lower intensity throughout this workout.  

All was well with the workout until some bitch decided to complain to me about how the weights weren't properly racked for like 15 minutes when I was doing the gorilla hangs.  He knew I worked there.  I wanted to be like that's fucking great, but how about bitching to me when I'm on the clock?  Then someone decided to chit chat with me forever about the abducted raises asking questions and such.  I don't mind that as much, but anyway, it prolonged my workout big time.  Good workout besides that, heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

I can always count on seeing unique exercises like "3 Finger Gorilla Hangs" in your journal......Nice job.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Now how the fuq am I suppose to get insperation and ideas when all I have to work with is circuit stuff!  Wtf is that all about



You tell him  

Nice wo CP ! Another PR ! getting to be a habit.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2006)

*yellowmoomba*
Gotta keep things interesting and dynamic.  Heh.

*gwcaton*
Thanks.  It's actually a faux pas though.  That's the first time I have ever done floor presses, so it had to be a PR.  Haha.  I will get 265 next time around though, dammit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

You da man Pimp!

Kick ass workout bro!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 16, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You da man Pimp!
> 
> Kick ass workout bro!



Thank you sir.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit* - 45s RI between circuits
Box Jumps x 30s
Renegade Rows with Push-up @ 25 x 30s
Lateral Box Jumps x 30s
Landmines (Ghetto T-Bar with 45) x 30s

*Circuit*
Deadlift Walks @ 137 x 30s
Jumping Jacks x 30s
Clean & Jerks x 30
Turkish Get-ups @ 25 x 30s

*Circuit*
Hindu Squats x 60s
Jump Rope x 30s
Hindu Push-ups x 30s

*Circuit*
Body Squats x 25
Push-ups x 20
Body Rows x 10
Hyperextensions x 25
Chin-ups x 5
Dips x 10
Jumping Jacks x 30s

*Circuit*
Push-up to Burpee to Chin-up x 30s
Rock-ups x 30s
Unilateral Hang Snatches @ 25 x 30s
Rock Climbers x 30s

*Circuit*
Near Sprint to Push-ups x 3
Near Sprint to Body Rows x 3
Repeat that 3 more times
Jumping Jacks x 30s

*Cool-down Stretching*


Good workout today.  I think some of this is wrong, but close enough.  Tried landmines and rock-ups for the first time.  I really liked the landmines.  Holy balls those are rough.  I need to start getting the mountain climbers back into that more often too; those kill me more than just about anything.  Also, for the sprinting across the gym I alternated among running and karaoke running.  Sometimes I toss in skips and backwards runs too, but I'll do that next time.

Just for your DB.  Haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> First time doing floor presses.  Definitely tougher than it seems.  You can't really use leg drive all that much, and retracting my scapula was too painful on the floor.  I was damned close on my 2nd 265 attempt.  I didn't have enough gusto in my 1st attempt, but my 2nd was pretty balls out.  I probably could've hit 260, but I just said fuck it and went for the sure thing.



Good work with the floor presses.  I don't think you're supposed to be using your legs at all on that exercise.  I do them with legs out straight.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

HeY CP ,
I thought you told me you were far from being an author ?  

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=60741

Great job


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

*Friday*

*Triple Threat*
I just based it on the pictures that I've seen and such.  I really like the movement though.  One thing that is very nice is that I don't need a spot at all.  If I fail, then I just drop the bar down and roll it forward so I can slide out from under it.

*gwcaton*
Heh, thanks.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Pulls*
137 x 2
187 x 2
227 x 2
277 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*RDLs* - 75s RI
317 x 4, 4, 4, 4

*Unilateral BB Squats* - 60s
97 x 10, 10, 10 (Per Side)

*Seated Good Mornings* - 60s
147 x 12, 12, 12

*Hanging Circumductions* - 60s
BW x 4, 4, 4 (Per Side)

*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 30s
200 x 20, 20, 20

*Cool-down Stretching*


Twas a good workout yesterday.  I find I'm much better coming out of the hole when I deadlift than with squats, which is why I focus more of my DE work on the squats.

Been a while since I've gone heavy on RDLs/SLDLs, but it felt okay.  I had more in me; quite a bit more in fact.  However, I have an open wound on my hand from the other day, but I just bucked it anyway.  Thankfully I didn't make it worse.  That was probably a stupid idea, but it turned out alright.

I haven't done uni squats in a while, at least not the weighted ones with my back foot on a bench, and I've never done them with a barbell.  I think a BB is actually quite a bit harder than DBs.  I was thugging these out.  They beat the shit out of me.  I was making a little more noise than usual on these, but still not that much.

Seated good mornings feel better than ever.  I need to incorporate these more.  Fucking awesome exercise.  Finished with some ab work.  I kind of fixed up my circumductions although I did fewer than last time.  I tried to keep my legs straight the whole time and make a fuller circle as opposed to just shooting for more reps.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice wo CP  

I agree in re: the Uni squats   Seated GM's are one of my exercises, call me chicken-shit but I just can't bring myself to do regular GM's .


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP
> 
> I agree in re: the Uni squats   Seated GM's are one of my exercises, call me chicken-shit but I just can't bring myself to do regular GM's .



I don't know why, but it seems like seated GM's would be riskier... Then again, I've never tried them seated before...

That's some crazy weight on the RDL's CP... I have a lot of trouble upping my weight on that movement.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

*gwcaton*
Thanks chicken shit.  Haha.  You should definitely give good ol' freestanding good mornings a go sometime.  I love that exercise and I can't see myself giving it up.  People are always telling me how I'm going to hurt my back.  I just want to say, "Actually, you're going to hurt your back for your imbalanced shitty ass body part split that doesn't train anything on the posterior of your body," but I just small talk them until they shut the fuck up and go on my way.

*Seanp156*
Thanks Sean.  Give seated GMs a try.  I like them a lot now, and they buttrape the lower back.  My RDLs shot up like crazy when I used conjugate periodization the first time around and focused on my posterior chain a la Westside.  If it weren't for grip issues, I would probably RDL about as much as I deadlift.  I definitely had a lot more gas in me, but didn't want to rip open my hand like I said.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

*Saturday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit* - 45s RI between all circuits
Body Squats x 20
Push-ups x 20
Body Rows x 10
Hyperextensions x 20
Dips x 10
Pull-ups x 5
Mountain Climbers x 30s

*Circuit*
Push-up to Burpee to Pull-up to Hanging Pike-up x 60s
Rock-ups x 30s
Turkish Get-ups x 30s

*Circuit*
Push-ups x 3
Run across gym
Body Rows x 3
Run across gym
Repeat 4 more times running backwards, karaoke, skipping, and running again

*Circuit*
Box Jumps x 30s
Renegade Rows x 30s
Lateral box Jumps x 30s
Push-up with Twist x 30s

*Circuit*
10lb Med Ball Chest Pass and Fetch x 40s
Turkish Get-ups x 40s
10lb Med Ball Reverse Toss and Fetch x 40s

*Suicides*

*Cool-down Stretching*


Something like that...  Probably a bit off, but pretty close.  I have an idea or two for a new movement to toss in there.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *gwcaton*
> 
> 
> *Seanp156*
> Thanks Sean. Give seated GMs a try. I like them a lot now, and they buttrape the lower back. My RDLs shot up like crazy when I used conjugate periodization the first time around and focused on my posterior chain a la Westside. If it weren't for grip issues, I would probably RDL about as much as I deadlift. I definitely had a lot more gas in me, b*ut didn't want to rip open my hand like I said.*



Heh, about 4 weaks ago I did then deadlifts 245 x 6 then 235 x 5.......... Didn't happen with 255 x 6 and 235 x 6 3 weeks later though.

Do you have any templates for an upper/lower split?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, about 4 weaks ago I did then deadlifts 245 x 6 then 235 x 5.......... Didn't happen with 255 x 6 and 235 x 6 3 weeks later though.
> 
> Do you have any templates for an upper/lower split?



Heh, I had just posted one in your journal when I read this.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Heh, I had just posted one in your journal when I read this.



Hehe, thank ya.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *gwcaton*
> Thanks chicken shit.  Haha.  You should definitely give good ol' freestanding good mornings a go sometime.  I love that exercise and I can't see myself giving it up.  People are always telling me how I'm going to hurt my back.  I just want to say, "Actually, you're going to hurt your back for your imbalanced shitty ass body part split that doesn't train anything on the posterior of your body," but I just small talk them until they shut the fuck up and go on my way



LOL.  thanks for the info CP


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sunday*

*Seanp156*
No problem sir.

*gwcaton*
Heh, info?  I was just ranting.  Haha.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench Press - Alternating Grips*
47 x 5
97 x 3
147 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Bench Press* - 75s RI
225 x 4, 4, 4, 4

*Seated Cable Rows* - 60s RI
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Standing OH Press* - 60s RI
157 x 3
137 x 5
117 x 8
97 x 12

*Pullups* - 60s RI
BW + 30 x 6, 6, 6, 5

*Towel Chinups* - 45s RI
BW x 6, 5, 5, 4

*External Rotations* - 30s RI
20 x 10, 10, 10 (Per Side)

*Cool-down Stretching*


Very excellent workout today.  I felt really strong for the most part.  225 felt good on the bench.  I probably could've killed 6 reps on the first set and not been at total failure, which is great for me.  It also didn't bother my shoulder one bit.  The seated cable rows also went really well.  I crushed them compared to last time (It was 180 x 8, 8 then 165 x 8 last time).

Everything else felt pretty solid too.  Tomorrow I begin an unloading week.  I will be abstaining from DE and ME work, and I will cut the volume down on the accessory stuff.  I will also keep the intensity fairly low; like 65-75% of my 1RM.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey bud always improving in here glad to see it!

Enjoy the light week!  It should do ya some good!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

*Monday - Unloading*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey bud always improving in here glad to see it!
> 
> Enjoy the light week!  It should do ya some good!



Thanks man.  I hope it does.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*PL Squats* - 75s
227 x 8, 8

*Uni BB Squats* - 90s
87 x 8, 8 (Per Side)

*BB Hypers* - 75s
55 x 10, 10

*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 60s
200 x 15, 15

*Hanging Tick Tocks*
BW x 3 (Per Side)

*Ab Circumductions*
BW x 3 (Per Side)

*Cool-down Stretching*


Yeah, I guess that was kind of tough for an unloading session.  Nonetheless, there was no ME lift and I kept short of failure.  Actually, I did work pretty hard, but definitely less than normal.  I probably had 12-13 reps before failure on the squats for example; I also cut the volume in half from what I might normally do.  I dropped 10 pounds from the weight used, cut 2 reps from each set, and removed an entire set on the uni squats.  You get the idea.  I probably still worked harder than most of the dumbshits in the gym.  God I hate commerical gyms.  Everyone is a fucking pussy except for the big guys that come in and knock out like 10 forced reps on the bench press every day and have shoulder problems out the asshole.  Rant over, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, as an aside some good news today.  An ex co-worker of mine has been working at a training studio in DC.  He told me that you don't need a certification as long as you are obviously knowledgeable and on your way to getting one.  I'm supposed to meet with the general manager for an 'informal interview' this Friday at 9:30AM.  I'm excited.  I'm not sure if they're still hiring for their current facility or if they are hiring for the facility they plan on opening, but hopefully the hookup pays off (The guy I know has some leverage at the company).

Other side notes.  A gentleman who I designed a training session for came up to me the other day and told me how his previous lower back problems were virtually eliminated after performing the routine I laid out for him for 2 weeks.  I added in extra spinal hip extension stuff and some upper back work in the form of pronated pulldowns and face pulls.  Laid off the ab work and only had some light bench pressing in terms of pressing movements for the time being.  His routine was so off balance it was ridiculous, but disgustingly normal.

I also had this guy who is a basketball player run through one of my cardio circuits.  The full deal.  I was going to have him do 6 circuits.  After 5 he was sweating bullets and he actually puked in a trash can in the weightroom.  This isn't something that I would make someone do that I was training, but he always sees me doing that shit and wanted me to have him do what I did.  I take that vomiting as a compliment.  A basketball player couldn't keep up with my cardio workouts; it made me proud.  He was so happy though.  After he puked he was like "Hell yeah, when are you doing that next time?!"  He's going to run through it with me on Thursday again.  A soldier indeed.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 20, 2006)

This is why ironmagazine is glad to have an intelligent individual around to help

Keep up the great work and keep us posted on your interview


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Pimp a cert it just a piece of paper....it means shit!  Its the person that makes the cert not the other way around.  You know more about PT and the body in general then most PT's I know!  

Glad to hear your on your way though bud...sounds like you have some awsome references there if your boss to be (hopefully) needs some.  Nothing better then some people you have previously trained/helped along!

Nothing but the best for ya bud!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 21, 2006)

Hope the new contact pans out. 

Making a basketball player puke on your cardio routine?  thats must have made it to the  record books somewhere


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 21, 2006)

for the speed BP what % is that of your 1RPM.....


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

*shiznit2169*
Thanks man.  If I have helped even one person, then it's all worth it.

*DeadBolt*
Yeah, that is true.  Nonetheless, I will be very happy to obtain it.  I do appreciate the wellwishing though.  Hopefully all goes well.

*BulkMeUp*
I think it will; in the future if not right now.

Yeah, I was proud of myself for that one.  I was like damn, I must be in better condition than I thought.  Heh.

*WantItBad*
Something like 55%.  I estimate my 1RM to be back where it was, at about 265.  Although I may be able to hit 275.  I will adjust the DE days accordingly after I retest it next week.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *WantItBad*
> Something like 55%. I estimate my 1RM to be back where it was, at about 265. Although I may be able to hit 275. I will adjust the DE days accordingly after I retest it next week.



You hit 265 suspended, did you not? I would think it'd be around 285


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

CP ,
Nice wo , thought you were taking it easy this week  

Great stories !  Good luck with the interview


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Seanp156*
Yeah, it is probably more like 275 if I did it touch and go.  I was starting just a bit higher than my chest, plus you have to pause on your chest in competition.  Really I don't like to make guesses.  My bench press has never really matched up with estimations too well in the past.  I will find out next week.

*gwcaton*
Not too easy.  Good luck is always appreciated by the way.


*Warm-up Walking*

*Circuit Stuff*

*Cool-down Stretching*


Yeah, DB will give me shit for this, but I honestly can't accurately remember everything I do during those sessions.  I typically make it up as I go along, although sometimes I plan it out when a new exercise will be incorporated.  I was running late so I skipped the dynamic warm-up.  I walk to the gym though, so it's better than nothing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, DB will give me shit for this, but I honestly can't accurately remember everything I do during those sessions.


Just b/c you thought of me I wont!  I'll give ya the grace this time just b/c I've now made an impression!!  LOL good work bud!  No worries this week is a no circuit week...actually its a no leg week either...just machines!  Next week I'll do the circuit and get back into my normal workouts and 86 legs once again then the week after I'll throw it in there due to my strained hip flexor!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Just b/c you thought of me I wont!  I'll give ya the grace this time just b/c I've now made an impression!!  LOL good work bud!  No worries this week is a no circuit week...actually its a no leg week either...just machines!  Next week I'll do the circuit and get back into my normal workouts and 86 legs once again then the week after I'll throw it in there due to my strained hip flexor!



Damn, you've got bad luck in the injury department man.  Any idea what activity caused the strain?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, you've got bad luck in the injury department man.  Any idea what activity caused the strain?


Yea this actually wasn't my fault LOL.

I was lifting a patient up some really shitty stairs 2 weeks ago when one step broke and I fell down to the previous step.  With all the weight I was holding...she was a big bitch....plus the way my feet ended up and me turning and the entire scene just caused a slight strain in the ip flexor.  

Nothing serious but I am not allowing it to get any worse.  I wanted to just keep off of it for a while b/c I can't afford a serious injury right now so if I can catch it soon I would rather that then keep pushin on!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

*Wednesday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea this actually wasn't my fault LOL.
> 
> I was lifting a patient up some really shitty stairs 2 weeks ago when one step broke and I fell down to the previous step.  With all the weight I was holding...she was a big bitch....plus the way my feet ended up and me turning and the entire scene just caused a slight strain in the ip flexor.
> 
> Nothing serious but I am not allowing it to get any worse.  I wanted to just keep off of it for a while b/c I can't afford a serious injury right now so if I can catch it soon I would rather that then keep pushin on!



There's only one solution to that problem.  Stop helping people.  Heh, only kidding of course.  That's a blower, but it sounds like something you'll bounce back from pretty quickly.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press* - 75s
185 x 8, 8

*WG Bent Rows* - 75s
187 x 8, 8

*Standing DB OH Press* - 75s
45s x 8, 8

*NG Chin-ups* - 75s
BW x 6, 6

*YTWLs* - 60s
5s x 12, 12

*Cool-down Stretching*


I hate holding back.  Bleh.  I can't wait to get back to pushing myself a little harder.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2006)

I came in here with my mind charged with the fact that your own westside... I looked at your workout and thought... That looks nothing like a westside workout... Then I remember... Oh yes, he's deloading this week... Yes, I am speaking my brian...  

I guess that's what happens when I've spent all week writing papers, reading, and doing homework . Tis almost over now


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I came in here with my mind charged with the fact that your own westside... I looked at your workout and thought... That looks nothing like a westside workout... Then I remember... Oh yes, he's deloading this week... Yes, I am speaking my brian...
> 
> I guess that's what happens when I've spent all week writing papers, reading, and doing homework . Tis almost over now



Heh, I feel you there.  I need to get where you are at.  I've been neglecting my school work a little bit.  Working like 50 hour weeks all the time sucks ass when you have classes too.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Heh, I feel you there.  I need to get where you are at.  I've been neglecting my school work a little bit.  *Working like 50 hour weeks* all the time sucks ass when you have classes too.


I can imagine  ........... Or maybe I can't 

god I need a job... I feel like such a loser... When I say that to people in my classes they're just like, "If you don't need to work, why would you."

I really want to get a part time job at my gym for like 20 hours a week, but the timeslot they needed when I applied a while ago was when I had class... Maybe this next quarter will work out...


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There's only one solution to that problem.  Stop helping people.  Heh, only kidding of course.  That's a blower, but it sounds like something you'll bounce back from pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> *Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*
> ...




No fair using abbreviations , wtf is YTWL's ?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

*Seanp156*
Whatever man, as long as you get good grades don't worry about it.  I miss being a full time student.  It's so much better than working.  Good luck getting the job at your gym though.  If it's just customer service, then that's pretty chill.

*gwcaton*
Actually it's not an abbreviation.  It's a complex that is good for shoulder integrity.  It's because the positions your upper body makes sort of resemble those letters.  This article has an explanation for ya:

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-183-training


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Seanp156*
> Whatever man, as long as you get good grades don't worry about it. I miss being a full time student. It's so much better than working. Good luck getting the job at your gym though. If it's just customer service, then that's pretty chill.


Yeah, I'd just be manning the desk and maybe some oddjobs here and there... We do have a pro-shop with supplments, and some lifting equipment in our gym too, so I could be taking care of stock, doing the register etc (though the shop usually isn't that busy)... And then of course there's putting the weights back from the lazy asses that leave them on the machines/bars and putting the DB's back in their rightful places.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Seanp156*
> Whatever man, as long as you get good grades don't worry about it.  I miss being a full time student.  It's so much better than working.  Good luck getting the job at your gym though.  If it's just customer service, then that's pretty chill.
> 
> *gwcaton*
> ...



Thanks CP,

I'm not sure if I want to take that flexiblity test or not


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Tell me work sucks!

I decided to take this semester off b/c of some issues and it was thr worst mistake of my life!  I missed it 3 weeks into the semester!  

Working is good it teaches you some good lessons but stick to school and only work what ya have to and what you can afford to do without sacrificing your school time!  Best advice I can give anyone!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

*Seanp156*
I would be so straight with that kind of job.  I'm in need of like $10 an hour at least though.  What do they pay at your gym, any idea?

*gwcaton*
Heh, I feel you.  The shoulder I injured is worthless.  I can't reach up my back hardly at all.

*DeadBolt*
Indeed.  I refuse to give up school totally.  I have to work full time, but 2-3 classes are a must for me.  I can't stand not being in school dammit.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit* - 40s RI Between Circuits
Box Jumps @ 3 Steps x 30s
Renegade Rows @ 30lb DBs x 30s
Lateral Box Jumps @ 3 Steps x 30s
Hindu Push-ups x 30s

*Circuit*
Push-up to Burpee to Chin-up x 60s
Jump Rope x 60s

*Circuit*
Med Ball Chest Pass and Retreive @ 10lb x 30s
Turkish Get-ups x 30s
Med Ball Woodchop Pass and Retreive @ 10lb x 30s
Woodchoppers x 30s

*Circuit*
Landmines @ 45 x 60s
Jumping Jacks x 30s
Unilateral DB Hang Snatch @ 30lb x 30s

*Circuit*
Hindu Squats x 20
Push-ups x 20
Body Rows x 10
Hyperextensions x 20
Dips x 10
Chin-ups x 5
Burpees x 30s

*Circuit*
Near-Sprint
Push-ups x 3
Near-Sprint
Body Rows x 3
Repeat 4 Times
(First run was normal, second was backward, third was karaoke, fourth was power skipping, and fifth was some crazy shit)

*Suicides*

*Cool-down Static Stretching*


Vomit McPukerson.  Pretty much.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Seanp156*
> I would be so straight with that kind of job. I'm in need of like $10 an hour at least though. What do they pay at your gym, any idea?



Pimp, you can call me Sean and leave off the "p156" if you'd like .

I'm really not sure what they pay at all, but I don't really care... I'm sure it's gotta be at least $7 an hour, but maybe more...

In response to Deadbolt, yeah I'm definately not going to work full time until I have to... Best to get school done with then actually try to get a job in what I'm interested in.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Pimp, you can call me Sean and leave off the "p156" if you'd like .
> 
> I'm really not sure what they pay at all, but I don't really care... I'm sure it's gotta be at least $7 an hour, but maybe more...
> 
> In response to Deadbolt, yeah I'm definately not going to work full time until I have to... Best to get school done with then actually try to get a job in what I'm interested in.



Haha, I don't know why I type everyone's name as it is.  I'm just anal.  It's stupid though.

I couldn't work for $7 an hour, unless I really enjoyed the job and didn't need much money.  That shit is horrendous.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I don't know why I type everyone's name as it is.  I'm just anal.  It's stupid though.
> 
> I couldn't work for $7 an hour, unless I really enjoyed the job and didn't need much money.  That shit is horrendous.



 Well, as I said I have no idea what they pay, but being just a part time job, and the fact that I don't really need to work anyway, it doesn't matter THAT much too me... I just think working there would be more fun than anywhere else I can think of, plus it's only a 5 minute drive from my house.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

*Friday*

*Sean*
Yeah, gym jobs are pretty chill for the most part.  I could definitely think of many crappier jobs.  Plus, a free gym is always nice.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Front Squats*
187 x 8, 8

*Unilateral DB RDLs*
90 x 8, 8 (Per Side)

*Seated Good Mornings*
147 x 8, 8

*Saxon Side Bends*
10 x 8, 8 (Per Side)

*Dragon Flags*
BW x 5, 5

*Cool-down Stretching*


It is so damned hard to hold back.  There were all these guys I speak with in there frequently pushing themselves hard.  This one guy was deadlifting.  I just couldn't help but bang out 2 reps with 317.  Heh.  Anyway, the deloading is almost over; then I come back and smash PRs.

Also, the interview went very well at the gym today.  I have a feeling I have the job.  He was basically talking about things like I already had it, but I don't wanna get my hopes up yet.  We'll see within a couple of days.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Also, the interview went very well at the gym today.  I have a feeling I have the job.  He was basically talking about things like I already had it, but I don't wanna get my hopes up yet.  We'll see within a couple of days.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you but I doubt you'll need that!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa, Pimp... You're a... a moderator ! congrats


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Whoa, Pimp... You're a... a moderator ! congrats



CP,

what does a moderator do ?  LOL  Any idea when you'll know for sure about the gym job ?
Have a great day


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

*Sunday*

*BritChick*
Thanks for the support.  I do appreciate it.  Man it would feel good to get into the training scene finally.

*Sean*
Thank ya sir.  Hopefully it will just help me give back to this forum; all the support and knowledge I have received/gained over these past couple of years has done a lot for me.

*gwcaton*
Not much of anything.  I can delete posts, move threads, merge posts/threads, etc.  Just try to keep things clean.  Next time two people whore up a thread with 20 worthless posts I can delete those suckers.

I'm going to call the general manager there I interviewed with on Monday if I don't hear back from him by then.  So, hopefully, Monday at the latest.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Dips*
BW x 15, 15

*WG Pullups*
BW x 6, 6

*Uni DB Bench Press*
70 x 8, 8

*Bent Rows - Supinated*
187 x 8, 8

*WG Upright Row to Cuban Press*
45 x 8, 8

*Cool-down Stretching*


Last day of unloading.  Thank God.  I'm ready to break a new squat PR tomorrow and a new bench press PR on Wednesday.

I didn't workout yesterday.  I got shit sleep Friday night.  Let's just say it's hard to lay on a couch with a woman and get a lot of quality sleep, heh.  I needed the day off anyway.  I have been exercising daily the past month or so.  I figured an extra day off was probably a good idea.

I got my federal tax refund back the other day.  I submitted an application to NSCA to be a member that receives their journal and such.  As soon as I get approval sent back to me I'm going to register for the certification exam on June 3rd.  I will be taking it in Philadelphia most likely, as that is the closest testing site to me.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

how many weeks are you until the meet?  You should be planning your training now in waves and then allow the last 2 weeks or so for a period of delayed transformation to take place (fitness-fatigue) before heading into the meet.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

7 weeks until the meet.  I was going to do another 6 weeks similar to what I was doing before and then unload again the week, or maybe 10 days or so, before the contest.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 7 weeks until the meet.  I was going to do another 6 weeks similar to what I was doing before and then unload again the week, or maybe 10 days or so, before the contest.




I would go in three week waves

week7- meet
week6- 70-80% up to 2 days before meet....2 days before meet only 50-60%
week5- 80-90%
week4- work up to max attempt and establish opener
week3- 90%
week2- 80% (85%if things look okay)
week1- 90% (95% if things are looking good)

but, I am looking at that from an olympic point of view.  Build up, drop down, build up, etc.....I am not sure about how you would run the percentages on max effort day since you aren't squatting but doing assistance exercises (you are doing a westside routine, right?

Let me write it out in number format and maybe you can take something away from it and build on it for your own program.  Lets say that I am training for a meet, 7 weeks away.  My last meet (to make the math easier) I got a PB of 100kg on my last clean and jerk.  I want to open with that weight this time around.....

I will show you saturdays since that would be the day I designate as my strength (max effort day).

week7- last workout before sat. meet is thurs. (up to 65%- 65kg).  the tues and sat. before the meet I go up to 80kg (80%)

week6- the saturday before the meet I am at 85kg (80%) - 90kg (90%).

week5- this week i work up to a max on sat.  I work up to that 100kg.  If everything looks good and I am comfortable I move up a little bit, maybe 105 or 107.5.  I re-work my percentages for the next weeks to this number but, I am still opening with my safe 100kg.

week4- this sat. is at 90% (90kg)

week3- this sat. is at 85% (85kg)

week2-  this sat. is at 90% (90kg)

week1- this sat. is at 85% (85kg)


so I want to build my volume load up over those first 4 weeks....something like

week1- 85/5sets x 2 reps (850kg of work)
week2- 90/5 x 2 (900kg of work)
week3- 85/6x2 (1020kg of work)
week4- 90/6x2  (1080kg of work)
week5- go for the max

and then week 6 and 7- ease down..cut the volume and intensity.  Allow the fatigue to disipate and the new level of fitness to manifest itself and then after those 10days of decreased work (period of delayed transformation) you should be ready to fucking rock at your meet.  take 100kg for an easy opener and then start setting PRs.  If you hit 107.5 on your week 5 max take that as the second  attempt....smoke it and don't look back on that third attempt...either 100 or 112.5.


there are many ways to do it.  that is just one way that works for me.  hope that helps you a little in your planning.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes, I'm using a Westside/conjugate template.  So something like this maybe?

Week 1
ME exercise to 5RM
Accessory stuff at high volume

Week 2
ME exercise to 3RM
Accessory stuff at high volume

Week 3
ME Exercise to 5RM
Accessory stuff at high volume

Week 4
ME exercise to 3RM
Accessory stuff at high volume

Week 5
ME exercise to 1RM
Accessory stuff at high volume

Week 6
ME exercise to 3RM
Accessory stuff at moderate volume

Week 7
ME exercise to 8RM
Accessory stuff at low to moderate volume
Maybe cut out the DE work here?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm using a Westside/conjugate template.  So something like this maybe?
> 
> Week 1
> ME exercise to 5RM
> ...




are those RMs to failure?  Are you squatting up to 5RM.  Or does that mean you are using it for doubles or something?

I wouldn't go with the 8RM.  I would use the 8rm percentage (80%) and bang out doubles just working on bar speed.  Squatting the 8RM may leave you sore and there is no need to rep out.

I wouldn't cut out the dynamic effort work.  I would keep it in since it is low intensity and keeps you moving.  Usually I do what you would consider dynamic effort work the tues and thurs. before a meet.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> are those RMs to failure?  Are you squatting up to 5RM.  Or does that mean you are using it for doubles or something?
> 
> I wouldn't go with the 8RM.  I would use the 8rm percentage (80%) and bang out doubles just working on bar speed.  Squatting the 8RM may leave you sore and there is no need to rep out.
> 
> I wouldn't cut out the dynamic effort work.  I would keep it in since it is low intensity and keeps you moving.  Usually I do what you would consider dynamic effort work the tues and thurs. before a meet.



Yes, they would be to failure.  Yes, I would squat to a 5RM, or some variation of a squat (Box squat, suspend squat, etc.).

Okay, I would probably just drop the ME work entirely right before the meet, sort of like what I did this past deloading week.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yes, they would be to failure.  Yes, I would squat to a 5RM, or some variation of a squat (Box squat, suspend squat, etc.).
> 
> Okay, I would probably just drop the ME work entirely right before the meet, sort of like what I did this past deloading week.



I would still work with less reps, doubles and triples, and increase my volume that way instead of squatting for 5 reps....


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would still work with less reps, doubles and triples, and increase my volume that way instead of squatting for 5 reps....



So basically you are suggesting I don't do any real ME work until a couple weeks out from the contest?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So basically you are suggesting I don't do any real ME work until a couple weeks out from the contest?




you don't consider 6 sets of doubles with 90-95% of your 1RM max effort?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you don't consider 6 sets of doubles with 90-95% of your 1RM max effort?



I spose so.  You can actually sustain a 3RM for 5-6 sets of 2?  That seems damned near impossible unless I wait like 5 minutes between sets.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I spose so.  You can actually sustain a 3RM for 5-6 sets of 2?  That seems damned near impossible unless I wait like 5 minutes between sets.




you could work up in doubles.  also remeber, you are working off a box so you are using supramaximal weight compared to your best back squat.

I am just brain storming.  I have never competed in powerlifting so it is hard for me to judge how to peak for it since you aren't doing the full movement.   I guess you could do what you had up there.  I just try not to work to failure before the meet because aside from the fatigue that sets in on the CNS, it is also psychologically draining which also helps to increase stress on the body.    that is why I go with more sets to increase my volume.  The main thing is you have to try it one way and then try it another way next time and see what happens.  Ya know.  There are a lot of ways to peak for a meet. 

also, are you having someone go with you to the meet?  you really need someone to count attpemts for you so you know what to warm up with and when before you go out to take your lift.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you could work up in doubles.  also remeber, you are working off a box so you are using supramaximal weight compared to your best back squat.
> 
> I am just brain storming.  I have never competed in powerlifting so it is hard for me to judge how to peak for it since you aren't doing the full movement.   I guess you could do what you had up there.  I just try not to work to failure before the meet because aside from the fatigue that sets in on the CNS, it is also psychologically draining which also helps to increase stress on the body.    that is why I go with more sets to increase my volume.  The main thing is you have to try it one way and then try it another way next time and see what happens.  Ya know.  There are a lot of ways to peak for a meet.



I understand where you're going with this.  My original plan was definitely to deload and avoid failure for 7-10 days before the meet like I just did.  I'm going to keep your template handy.  I'll decide what I want to do tomorrow.




> also, are you having someone go with you to the meet?  you really need someone to count attpemts for you so you know what to warm up with and when before you go out to take your lift.



Nah.  Rocco was going to be there, but he's having to call off because his shoulder is acting up.  Honestly, I'm not all that worried about it.  This whole meet thing is just for fun.  I just want to do it for the experience.  If I really enjoy it and catch the bug, then so be it.  I'm calling this a fun run though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2006)

I actually found one of Louie's articles (from that list I gave you this AM) where he is talking about what Zatsiorsky called delayed transformation.  he even shows how some of his guys set up their last 5-6 weeks or of training before a meet. Pretty interesting.  It looks like they are going with doubles too but they are using band resistance to get them up to max weight.  I can see where louie used a lot of ideas from the old russian and bulgarian weightlifting templates....


*DELAYED TRANSFORMATION*

By: Louie Simmons 

The biggest obstacle for Elite lifters is displaying efforts from training at meet time. I frequently hear of lifters taking their openers before the meet. If the lifters at Westside were worried about their openers, we would not go to the meet. What is the proper method of tapering your training for the meet? Much depends on the weight class you are lifting in. The heavy weight classes may need more time to reach full peaking. Leading up to any meet, the training should be divided into 3-week waves. For squatting, the months before the meet should consist of light speed strength work, 10-12 sets of 2 reps, with less than 60-second rest intervals. This results in good form and raises work capacity and above all builds speed strength qualities, which is important in order to exhibit maximum force production. We focus on maximal speed with sub maximal weights. With max speed, 154 pounds can produce 264 pounds of force. Most training sets average 40-50% of our top meet squat, but remember, we squat on a box. For one wave we may use a blue band (200 pounds of tension at the top) or a green band (120 pounds of tension at the top) with three sets of 5/8 inch chain correctly hung from the bar (120 extra pounds at the top), or a purple band (80 pounds more at the top). It is essential to 1 constantly change the rate of bar acceleration by different means. We may also use weight releasers with about 12% of our best squat weight, or the lightened method, where bands are hung from the top of the rack to support, or lighten, the bar load at the bottom of the lift. Delayed Transformation. After heavy training, such as the circa- max phase, one cannot get any stronger. This is due to the accommodation effect of the near-maximal efforts over a 3-week phase. The logical thing to do is to reduce the training load. This improves the lifter's strength or performance by transferring the previous training weeks into performance growth. The circa-max squat phase is very strenuous. It consists of 6-10 lifts close to max to achieve strength speed, leading to a gain in absolute strength. You must change the training volume, not the exercise. If not, no satisfactory result will be achieved. Two to four weeks are needed for the realization of better results at contest time. Only the top Elite powerlifter should use the circa-max method, which is using weights between 90 and 97% of a 1-rep max. It is very severe, and most at Westside use it for meets. We recommend that a 4-week deloading occur (including the week of the meet) after the circa-max phase. Here is an example, using Paul Childress's final 6-week training period before a meet. Leading up to the seventh week, Paul uses a high- volume system of training, working on speed strength exclusively, with weights ranging from 40 to 55% for 8-12 sets of 2 reps. When Paul the circa-max phase, it looks like this: week 1: 455 for 5 sets of 2 reps plus 500 pounds of band tension week 2: 475 of 4 sets of 2 reps plus 500 pounds of band tension week 3: 500 for 3 sets of 2 reps plus 500 pounds of band tension week 4: 500 for 5 sets of 2 reps plus 250 pounds of band tension week 5: 500 for 4 sets of 2 reps plus 125 pounds of band tension week 6: 500 for 3 sets of 2 reps, no bands week 7: meet result: 1052 at 308 At the Arnold Classic this year, Paul squatted 1085, a world record. If this extremely heavy workload would continue up to meet time, he would likely fail to make a big squat because not only CNS fatigue but also physical and emotional fatigue will occur. This explains why a 4-week cycle, or mesocycle, is needed to validate the previous training and to express it at the meet. During this deloading phase, not only the number of workouts but also the number of exercises per workout are reduced. The last 4-week phase calls for full restoration and calmness. Fewer bar exercises are performed and more specific exercises for building hamstring, glute, low back, and ab strength are done along with stretching. By stopping the circa-max phase so far out from the meet, Paul is able to do a max effort day three days later, on Monday. On this day, he will do triples in the 80% range. This pendulum training system works in direct line with the 3-week pendulum wave that I have repeatedly written about. The fourth week is, of course, the meet. How many weeks of deloading that are necessary depends on your level of preparedness. Ano Turtianen uses a similar circa-max phase and then a 2-week deloading phase. He recently squatted 1080 at 286. His bar weight varies from 540 (50%) to 628 (65%) plus a couple of singles at 705. The band tension is 220 at the top and 100 at the bottom. Chuck Vogelpohl is the lightest man to squat 1000, at 220. His best squat is 1025. His circa-max phase looks like this: week 1: 455 for 5 sets of 2 reps with 375 pounds of band tension at top week 2: 555 for 4 sets of 2 reps plus 375 pounds of band tension at top week 3: 575 for 3 sets of 2 reps plus 375 pounds of band tension at top Because of Chuck's high level of fitness, he uses 2 weeks to deload, lifting at the meet on the third week, realizing a total delayed transformation. One must learn to balance the very intense training while preparing for a meet with the efficiency to produce a high total at meet time. At Westside this is done with a system of yearly, monthly, and weekly (macro-, meso-, and microcycles, respectively) cycles for the dynamic and maximal effort days. Of course, delayed transformation occurs in bench pressing and deadlifting as well. There is no need to take an opener the week before the meet. In summary, delayed transformation occurs by reducing the number of exercises of all types to reduce the total training load due to the period of none improvement that is caused by accumulated fatigue. This deloading for 3 weeks leads to an increase in strength. Its purpose is to prepare the lifter for a major competition. The higher the level a lifter achieves with a greater work capacity, the longer the delayed transformation is carried out. For those with a lower work capacity and usually a lower rank, the delayed transformation phase is shorter because they don't endure the same extreme rigors as the more advanced lifter. Lower skilled lifters don't use the same amount of muscle fiber as top lifters. Our lifters at 275 and above always require a longer time to peak or realize the training loads as a high meet result. Even when a contest is not close, the total volume must be waved up and down to achieve high results in a yearly plan. Change your exercises continuously to help recuperation. We at Westside never do the same exercise on max effort day 2 weeks in a row. This is to avoid accommodation. The more exercises you do in a yearly plan, the more fully prepared you will be.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

From the sound of it, someone who is really young, realtively lightweight, and not very experienced such as myself shouldn't need more than two weeks of deloading pre contest.  Dammit, I really wanted to test those PRs tomorrow.  I'm tired of holding back.  Haha.  Oh well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I understand where you're going with this.  My original plan was definitely to deload and avoid failure for 7-10 days before the meet like I just did.  I'm going to keep your template handy.  I'll decide what I want to do tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I'll still be there though Cow. I toy around with maybe competing, but my lb's will be much lower than before since I can't "train" to compete right now.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'll still be there though Cow. I toy around with maybe competing, but my lb's will be much lower than before since I can't "train" to compete right now.



Hey Rocco, how you doing man?  How's that shoulder treating you these days?  I remember you had an ART treatment a while ago; have you had more since, and did they help at all?

Hopefully I see you there anyway just for the Hell of it.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> From the sound of it, someone who is really young, realtively lightweight, and not very experienced such as myself shouldn't need more than two weeks of deloading pre contest.  Dammit, I really wanted to test those PRs tomorrow.  I'm tired of holding back.  Haha.  Oh well.




why can't you test PRs?  You are still like 7 weeks away.  Give yourself about 10days to unload before the meet.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why can't you test PRs?  You are still like 7 weeks away.  Give yourself about 10days to unload before the meet.



I kind of planned on it anyway.  I don't feel like I need to be going through an excessively complicated peaking cycle.  Honestly, I just don't think it's necessary at my low weight and inexperience level.  10 days is what I was leaning toward before.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*PL Squats*
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
267 x 1
297 x 1
327 x 1 *PR*
337 x Fail

*Unilateral RDLs* - 75s RI
100 x 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Side)

*Pull-Throughs* - 60s
200 x 15, 15, 15

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 30s
90 x 15, 15, 15

*Cool-down Stretching*


This was a short workout, but a good one.  Nailed another 10 pounds on top of my previous best squat.  Went up fairly smooth, but I got pinned on the 327.  I think I used all of my mental arousal powers on the first attempt.  I was so fired up, yet extremely focused.

I tried the uni RDLs holding the DB in the contralateral hand a la P-funk, and it is definitely more challenging to balance.  I can use almost the same weight though.  There was a good bit of tipping and retrying rep attempts though, heh.

Finished by pounding my core.  My lower back had a ridiculous pump going from this workout.  The pull-throughs just did it to me.  Good workout, although I cut some of the work short because I was running late.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2006)

good job on the PR...I would take 315 or 320 as an opener.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 28, 2006)

congrats on the PR.....Are you goin to do the comp. raw or you gonna have suit and wraps and such


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good job on the PR...I would take 315 or 320 as an opener.



Yeah, I was kind of thinking 3 plates as an opener, possibly even a few pounds less just to settle my nerves.


*WantItBad*
Raw all the way.  In fact, the competition is all raw.  No equipment is allowed, except for a 4 inch wide leather belt.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice w/o! What's your goals for max lifts? I bet you can get 360-375 for squat.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Way to go CP  

can't wait to hear how the comp goes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

When is your comp. Brother Pimp??? Your stickies are a GREAT read too btw!!! I noticed you said DoggCrapp training is basically HIT, do you have any websites or good articles on DC Training???


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Rocco*
Thanks Dave.  I'm looking for something like 335-340 on the squat, around 275 for the bench, and 445-450 with the deadlift if my grip holds out.

*gw*
Thanks.  It'll go great no matter what, because I'm just in it for the fun of it.

*Archangel*
The comp is April 15th, still a good several weeks away.  I'm glad you enjoyed them; I hope they are serving their purpose.  I googled it and found this:

http://www.homefitness101.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=562&st=15

Scroll down a bit and you'll see what I'm talking about.


*Warm-up Jogging*

*Sprints*
15s : 45s walking x 9

*Cool-down Stretching*

Just did some sprints yesterday.  Good stuff.  I forget how brutal they can be.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2006)

ooh good luck with the competition, I havent been reading around as much as I would like.  Nice PR on the squats too!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Heya pimp good work my friend!!  

Lookin really solid in here you should have a blast at your comp!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just don't underestimate the power of adrenaline in front of a crowd!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2006)

You're allowed to use chalk when deadlifting in comp, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You're allowed to use chalk when deadlifting in comp, right?


"allowed"? If you don't they'll throw you in the chalk barrell and chalk you up themselves!!! LOL. Chalk all over the bar, hands, back, chest...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was kind of thinking 3 plates as an opener, possibly even a few pounds less just to settle my nerves.




I always say take a sure shot.  I like to go with something I know I can double just to be safe.  Remeber, you have two attepmts after that opener and your heaviest is the only one that counts.  No one cares how you start...it is how you finish that counts.  If you bomb your first attempt it really puts you in a bad place.  But, if you come out with a solid single at a weight you can double you have a lot of momentum going into the next two lifts.  Not to mention your level of state anxiety will be through the roof.  If you can harness it into positive energy you will defenitly be good for 10-20 more pounds then you would in the gym.

make sure that the contest is in pounds and not kilograms so that you know what weights to call when you get there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

It'll be in pounds.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> "allowed"? If you don't they'll throw you in the chalk barrell and chalk you up themselves!!! LOL. Chalk all over the bar, hands, back, chest...



 ... Well then...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Rocco*
> Thanks Dave.  I'm looking for something like 335-340 on the squat, around 275 for the bench, and 445-450 with the deadlift if my grip holds out.
> 
> *gw*
> ...


Thank you my Friend, Best of Wishes to you for your comp.!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

*Wednesday*

So first and foremost, I dunno how I didn't mention this before, but I got that job!  Starting March 13th I will officially be a personal trainer.  I will begin by shadowing a bit on the weekends until then.  I'm ecstatic to say the least.  Woo!


*PreMier*
Hey, sometimes life catches up with you.  Thanks for stopping in though.

*DeadBolt*
That's the idea.  I'm trying not to psyche myself up about it, but I am kind of excited.

*Rocco*
Yeah, true that.  When I first started lifting me and friends used to egg each other on when maxing and stuff.  I know it made a difference.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press*
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1
275 x Fail
270 x Fail

*Seated Cable Rows* - 75s
195 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Incline Press* - 60s
175 x 8
185 x 6
195 x 4

*NG Chinups* - 60s
BW x 10
BW + 25 x 6
BW + 60 x 3

*Unilateral Standing DB OH Press* - 60s
60 x 8
55 x 8
50 x 8

*External Rotations* - 45s
20 x 10
17.5 x 15
15 x 20

*Cool-down Stretching*


Good workout today.  I was kind of dissapointed I didn't hit one of those lifts, but I was so goddamned close on 270 it was ridiculous.  Also, I added a small pause at the bottom (What I am anticipating based on what Rocco told me).  It's not a 1 second pause, but it seems like they pretty much just verify contact and call "press."  Also, I guarantee 265 would've gone up, no question.  That would've been a PR since my shoulder injury.  I'll retest again like 2 weeks out and hopefully get one of those lifts.  In the meantime, I spotted my weak points again.  I still think it's shoulders.  The bar started to slow shortly after getting off the chest.  Upper back is still an issue.  It stayed tight on the descent but wanted to loosen up on the ascent.  It has improved greatly though, and my confidence was pretty high going into both lifts.

All the accessory work looked strong.  I was particularly happy with the seated rows.  I probably could've done even more weight really.  I'm starting to really like that movement.  I skipped the grip work again because this damned callous decided it would rip open again.  Fuck.  I'm going to have to be more on top of bandaging the wound and such.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the support all.  Good advice P.  I'll probably start out a little conservative to settle my nerves and get me going.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2006)

congrats on the JOB!!

be careful about missing lifts so close to the meet.  It can fuck with your head.  Put it past you.  Those will be good lifts when the time is right.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats on the job bro!  I think they will benefit by having you there you will do GREAT!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

*P-funk*
Thanks P.  You have helped me a lot to get where I am; I appreciate it a lot!

Oh, and I'm not phased by those lifts at all.  In fact, I felt really strong holding the weight.  It gave me more confidence about playing with weights I haven't touched before.  My upper back has improved, and although it has some room to grow it has boosted my comfort level big time.

*DB*
You da man DB.  Your continued support is always appreciated!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't checked in for a while CP but your strength has increased quite a bit. It was the first thing i noticed. 

Great progress, and gl with the meet.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new job! Why did i think you were already a PT at another gym (golds?)?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 2, 2006)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> I haven't checked in for a while CP but your strength has increased quite a bit. It was the first thing i noticed.
> 
> Great progress, and gl with the meet.



Thanks man.  Where you been at these days?  Life getting hectic for ya?

*BulkMeUp*
I'm a sales slut at Gold's right now.  Not my bag really.  Thanks though, hehe.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey CP , 
congrats on the job !!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks man.  Where you been at these days?  Life getting hectic for ya?
> 
> *BulkMeUp*
> I'm a sales slut at Gold's right now.  Not my bag really.  Thanks though, hehe.


"Sales Slut"  Somehow, I don't picture you as the attractive female type selling gym memberships


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2006)

I leave and you start lifting more than me   Nice work!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2006)

*Friday*

*gmaster*
Thanks man.  I'm really excited!

*Sean*
Haha, you should see me in my Gold's Gym tube top.  It's hot.

*PreMier*
Heh, thanks.  You'll be suffocating me with your weights in no time.


*Warm-up Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Squats*
107 x 2
147 x 2
197 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*RDLs* - 75s
337 x 4, 4, 4, 4

*Leg Press* - 60s
630 x 5, 5, 5, 5

*Lateral Lunges* - 60s
77 x 8, 8, 8 (Per Side)

*BB Hypers* - 60s
107 x 6, 6, 6

*Cool-down Stretching*


Ah, excellent workout.  My speed squats really fell into place, and I was exploding nicely out of the hole, particularly on the last half of the sets.  I used 4 sets on an aerobic step, so it was a good bit below parallel.  A little more than 5 steps is about where I hit parallel.

RDLs were solid.  My grip almost wanted to fail at the end.  I was sort of holding it up with my fingers for that very last repetition, but I refused to give in.  Threw in some heavy leg presses too for a more quad dominant movement.

Threw in some leg work on the frontal plane a la the lunging.  Figured it would be a decent prehab movement; they kicked my ass though.  Finished with heavy hyperextensions.  I was short on time and I cut the ab work.  I need to stop hitting that fucking snooze button 5 times, heh.  No matter, my abs are plenty strong and I don't think they'll become a weak point in one session without direct work.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, good looking w/o Pimp... Some nice weight on the RDL's and Leg Press... I can't imagine doing that much weight on Romanian DL's... They're a lot weaker for me than conventional.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks man.  Where you been at these days?  Life getting hectic for ya?



Ya, crazy string of injuries/ilnesses at first. That coupled with being 1st yr university(well tranfered into 3rd yr) and living by myself has left me out of the gym for 6 months.

#$%@#$$#%#$!%

Actually the last couple months were just pure lazyness, no excuse. I got some dumb gf and had been out of the gym so long, there was just no motivation to get back in for some reason. It's really weird b/c I worked out for like 3 yrs with no voulantary layoffs from the gym, just injury/sickness related ones. I have never felt that before. 

Anyways I'm really pissed off with myself. 

Sorry, got a little carried away but needed to vent. lol

$%@$%


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 3, 2006)

do you have total wieght that you are trying to hit?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

*Sean*
Thanks mang.  Yeah, for some reason my stiff-legs/Romanians are practically where my regular deadlifts are.  In fact, I had more in me, but my grip was limiting me to some degree.

*Cold Iron*
Well now you're back right?  Don't worry about the past, just look into the future.  There is no potential for anything in the past, except regret.

*WantItBad*
I would be happy with about 1050.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 4, 2006)

1050 would be sick raw at your bW good luck


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice wo CP 

Ahhh , the snooze button will be the ruin of mankind


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

CP.  Sorry I've gotten a bit behind in here, but congrats on the getting the job as a trainer.  Good luck on your comp.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2006)

*Sunday*

*WantItBad*
It would be alright.  I would be pretty happy with it.

*gwcaton*
Haha, so true.  Thanks man.

*Devlin*
Thank you.  I have been getting behind on a lot of journals myself.  It happens.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench Press*
45 x 3
95 x 3
137 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Decline Press* - 75s
245 x 5, 5, 5, 5

*Bent Rows* - 60s
227 x 4, 4, 4 (Last set supinated, varying grip widths)

*Unilateral Standing DB OH Press* - 60s
65 x 6, 6, 6, 6 (Longer rest between 2nd and 3rd set because of talking, bah)

*Towel Pullups* - 60s
BW x 8, 5, 5, 3

*Farmer's Walks* - Full Recovery (~2-3mins)
120s x 1way, 1way

*Snatch Grip Upright Rows to Cuban Press* - 30s
45 x 10, 10, 10

*Cooldown Stretching*


Good workout save for the people babbling to me throughout it.  Holy shit, everyone decided to talk to me today.  Also, I think I skimped on my back a little bit.  I'm going to rape my back next session.

I was really happy with my decline pressing.  My triceps felt strong; I like this movement because it makes me more comfortable holding heavier weights.

I bombarded my grip today with the rowing, towel pullups, and farmer's walks.  My callous is healed up enough that I don't think I'll rip it again.  I wanted to smash my grip after a little hiatus from steady grip stimulus.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new job CP... now for gawd sake burn that tube top!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 5, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new job CP... now for gawd sake burn that tube top!



Nah, he can just give it to you


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Quick question for ya Pimp...

When you just do your circuit training whats your pre and post w/o meals look like?  Do you still take in the same amount of calories?  I dont ever eat many calories pre w/o but post I do whey and an insulin spike (half body weight of carbs) followed by a solid meal(1/4 body weight carbs) 30-60 minutes afterwards.  Protein stays consistant the entire day pretty much.

So should I just stick to that or should I remove my insuline spike post circuit and just stay with slow burning carbs?  I am currently bulking....thanks bud!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you think that being a recreational lifter would benefit from Westside?  and by recreational i mean not competing in anything


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 6, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Do you think that being a recreational lifter would benefit from Westside? and by recreational i mean not competing in anything



If your goals are strength, definately... I loved it


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 6, 2006)

*Monday*

*BritChick*
Haha, never!

*DeadBolt*
I still take in the same amount of calories yes.  The exercises are anaerobic, so glycogen is depleted, and therefore stocking up on carbohydrates.  Not to mention you are doing a lot more work than you are in a traditional resistance training workout.  I have had no adverse results with the insulin spike after this kind of workout.

*WantItBad*
Hell yeah.  I wouldn't recommend it if your goals are merely general health, but if you care about strength or size at all then it's worth it.  Conjugate periodizaiton doesn't necessarily have to be applied to the big 3 lifts either...

*Sean*
I liked it the first time around too.  It seriously made my posterior chain so much stronger it was ridiculous.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Deadlifts*
137 x 3
227 x 3
277 x 3
317 x 1
367 x 1
407 x 1
437 x Fail
427 x Fail
407 x 1

*Olympic Squats* - 75s
227 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*GHRs* - 60s
BW x 7, 7, 7, 7

*Seated Good Mornings* - 45s
187 x 8, 8, 8

*Russian Twists* - 30s
4kg med ball x 20, 20, 20 (Per Side)
*Supersetted Last Set: Plank*
BW x 60s

*Cooldown Stretching*


I was a little irritated about those deadlifts today.  437 was just stuck to the floor.  427 came up a little bit, but not too much.  I will surpass that soon enough.  I think my leg drive is seriously lacking, which is why I did some olympic squats.  I really think my quads are underpowered, and they are used a lot more raw than suited up.

Besides the deadlifting, my numbers were solid.  I ended up going pretty heavy on the seated GMs, with some gas left in the tank.  Oh, and GHRs are evil.  My hamstrings are already sore.  I will be using these more from now on; I found a good spot to do them ghetto style without the machine.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea I figured that but Iw anted to double check!

Good workout bud!  Awsome power ya got there!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2006)

try stop squats (3-5 count pause in the hole) to work on that leg drive for the deadlift.  The stop in the hole really makes you work to get the weight up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice w/o's Cow!! Your going to do great at the comp. For the Deadlift, is the bar really not moving at all or is it coming up a few inches and then no go?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 7, 2006)

*DeadBolt*
Good stuff man.  I think the circuit gigs are fun and I always end up lying on the floor before it's all over, heh.

*P-funk*
Actually, that is exactly what I had in mind for my next ME lift.  I was thinking either a suspended squat or box squat with a nice pause.  Do you suggest a straight free standing squat with the pause?

*Rocco*
Well, I got it up a few inches with 427, but I successfully pulled 427 sumo stance the other day.  437 was going nowhere.  I got a little bend in the bar maybe, but that's it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2006)

yea, I like the free squat with the hold at the bottom.  it really makes you work not only to get out of the hole but to also hold that spinal posture and stay tight.

deadlifting from a defecit is also good.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I like the free squat with the hold at the bottom.  it really makes you work not only to get out of the hole but to also hold that spinal posture and stay tight.
> 
> deadlifting from a defecit is also good.



Alright; I'll give that a shot.  I haven't deadlifted from a deficit in a long while either.  I think I might throw that in as an accessory movement this coming DE day.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, and just a side note; I did goto the gym on Saturday.  I did my circuit stuff.  I just forgot to post it.  I'm not slacking, heh.  I will be leaving in about 30 minutes to do some today as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tuesday & Wednesday*

On Tuesday I did my circuit stuff.  6 circuits plus some suicides at the end.  I was laying on the floor for a good minute at the end of that.

Today...

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bottoms Up Bench*
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1

*Seated DB OH Press* - 75s
65s x 8, 8, 8
55s x 8

*Pullups* - 60s
BW x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Hammer Strength Bench* - 60s
270 x 10, 10, 9

*Support Rows* - 60s
115 x 10, 10
95 x 12 (Alternating Grips)

*Towel Chinups* - 45s
BW x 7, 4
BW x 4 -ss- 3 Finger Gorilla Hangs x 15s

*Stability Ball Pushups* - 30s
Bw x 8, 8, 8

*Cooldown Stretching*


Twas a good workout today.  I did true bottoms up benches this time as opposed to an inch or so off the chest.  That little bit makes a big difference.  Some of it was that I couldn't retract my scapula all the way.  The pins were such that I can get under the bar but if I arch and retract then I hit the bar.  This means I can't take full advantage of the leg drive.  Even so, the first inch or so the bar came off my chest quick, but then it was SLOW the rest of it.  It must've taken about 8 seconds or so to get the bar up.

The rest of the workout felt solid.  Weights felt about right.  I used more machines than I typically do just for the Hell of it.  I've been going buck wild with all freeweight compound movements and figured my nervous system could use somewhat of a break.  I went a little wider than normal on the pullups; I really felt it in my lats and upper back more than usual.  I finished with towel chinups again to double up on the upper back and grip work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Seated DB OH Press* - 75s
> 65s x 8, 8, 8
> 55s x 8


 thats awesome! Max i'v ever done was 45's (standing).


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Good work bud!  Great job with the bench and the overall workout...great numbers!

Yea I was thinking of adding another day of circuit into my week but I need to work something out with my work schedual first.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2006)

I like to see the "towel chinups"  - those are tough on your grip!!

Nice job


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thursday*

*BulkMeUp*
Thanks man.  I usually do them standing, but decided to change it up for once.

*DeadBolt*
If I even do them twice a week I notice a big difference in my conditioning.  That seems to be enough to maintain, but not progress mucuh.

*YM*
Thank ya sir.  They definitely rape the grip.


Just took the day off today.  I registered for the NSCA-CPT exam on June 3rd as my membership card came in the mail today.  Woo.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Box Squats*
107 x 2
147 x 2
207 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Deficit Deadlifts* - 75s (~3" deficit)
357 x 3, 3, 3

*Unilateral Squats on Bench* - 60s
BW + 10 x 10, 10, 10

*BB Hyperextensions* - 60s
97 x 8, 8, 8

*Hanging Circumductions* - 30s
BW x 3, 3, 3

*Kneeling Cable Crunches* - 45s
215 x 20, 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*


DE stuff felt good.  I was getting a good pop after parallel on the squats, and coming off the box with some power.  Deficit deadlifts are evil.  I'm glad I did them; it's been too long.  I need to get uni squats in more routine more than I have been.  Buuuurn.  Yeah, good workout n' stuff.

Also, today is my last day here at Gold's.  I'll still workout here, but no more working.  I go in tomorrow to take care of some preliminary BS at the new place tomorrow before class.  I should start training people on Monday, although it might take a couple of weeks before my schedule gets filled out more.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2006)

*Saturday & Sunday*

On Saturday I did my circuit stuff.  Issues getting on IM from home again...

Today...

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 3
97 x 3
147 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Uni DB Bench Press* - 75s
90 x 6, 6, 6, 6 (Spotted left arm on last rep)

*Seated Cable Rows* - 75s
225 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Dips* - 60s
BW+70 x 8, 8, 7

*NG Chinups* - 60s
BW+60 x 3, 3, 3

*Scarecrows* - 45s
25 x 12, 12, 12

*Uni Gorilla Hangs alt 3 Finger Gorilla Hangs* - 60s
BW x 10s, 25s, 8s, 20s

*External Rotations on Freemotion Machine* - 30s
25 x 15
30 x 12
35 x 10

*Cooldown Stretching*


Solid workout today.  Numbers were kicking ass really.  I felt really energized too.  It was one of those workouts where you leave the gym worked, but alive.  Awesome all in all.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice accessory work pimp, I think I'll have to give those gorilla hangs a try when I do westside again.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 13, 2006)

*Monday*



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice accessory work pimp, I think I'll have to give those gorilla hangs a try when I do westside again.



Thanks.  They're a fun movement.  I always get some kind of question about those.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Pause Squats (3secs In Hole)*
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
257 x 1
277 x 1
297 x 1

*Unilateral DB RDLs* - 75s
90 x 10, 10, 10

*Leg Press* - 75s
540 x 10, 10, 10

*Pull Throughs* - 45s
215 x 12, 12, 12

*DB Sidebends* - 30s
80 x 15, 15

*Hanging Straight Leg Raises* - 45s
BW x 8, 8

*Cooldown Stretching*


Damn those squats were a bitch.  That pause in the hole takes a lot out of ya.  It knocked a good 10% off my regular squat.  It's almost tougher than a bottoms up squats because you have to stay tight in the hole, which is draining with a maximal load on your back.

Today was my first day training.  I trained a couple of guys and shadowed the general manager for one of his sessions.  It was cool.  So I have two steady clients for a bit now, and I'm going to pick up two more next week.  Hopefully I can add some sessions in the middle there as well.  It was a lot of fun having control over what these people were doing.  I made this one fella who had been consistently working out for a while do Bulgarian DB squats and deadlifts.  He was punished.  I really like the people I work with, which helps a lot.  Anyway, cool first day.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats on your first day CP, sounds like it went really well!  
Ya gotta love inflicting pain and suffering upon other people.  
Seriously you're gonna be a wicked PT, enjoying what you do is half the battle. 
Workouts are looking awesome too!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Awsome w/os bro!

And congrats on the great 1st day....feels great to train people doesn't it?  How much do you charge....or is it a rate the gym provides and you just have to accept it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new job. 

And yay for punishing your clients.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2006)

Killer wo Cp !  Pause Squats    I hope you don't scare away your clients, LOL   Congrats on the job again


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2006)

pause squats look good.

that is nice that you like the people you work with.  wait until you get clients that you just want to kill.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 14, 2006)

*Tuesday*

Thanks for the overwhelming support everyone.  It really does mean a lot.  You guys kickass.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuit Stuff*

*Cooldown Stretching*


Got in a little late today so the joint was more crowded than normal.  Nonetheless I got it in.  I don't let that stop me.  Heh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice squats CP....297 with a three second pause sounds tough


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice squats CP....297 with a three second pause sounds tough


Sounds like I'd pop a nut out if I tried that!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*YM*
Thanks man, it's definitely tough.  It saps all your damned energy just staying upright and tight in the hole.

*DB*
Hahaha.  I think I already did.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Incline Press*
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1
235 x 1 *PR*
245 x 1 *PR*

*Bench Press* - 75s
225 x 6, 6, 5

*Bent Rows* - 75s
227 x 6, 6, 6
Last Set Supinated

*Standin OH Press* - 60s
137 x 6, 6
97 x 10

*CG Supinated Pulldowns* - 60s
225 x 6, 6
165 x 10
Last Set WG Pronated

*Farmer's Walks* - 90s
120s x 1way, 1way

*YTWLs* - 60s
5s x 12, 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


Good workout today. I felt so strong on the inclines that I went for a 2nd PR and nailed it.  Went up a bit slower, but still reasonable enough.  I bet I could've hit 250.  Because of that confidence booster, I went hard on the flat bench.  I probably could've banged out 8 on the first set, or come damned close to it.  That is huge for me.  My bench has been developing nicely.

Everything else was solid too.  I went pretty heavy in general today.  All in all it was a great workout.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice work as always Pimp, are you getting excited for your comp?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

All the hard work is paying off.  Seems like there's a PR or two in here every week.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice PR


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 17, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice work as always Pimp, are you getting excited for your comp?



Yeah, but getting worried about paying for it.  Gold's still owes me like $450 they need to poney up NOW.  I guess I'll put the reg fee on my CC if I must, but I hate that shit.

*gw*
Thank ya sir.  Conjugate periodization always leads to favorable results for me.

*PreMier*
Muchos gracias.


No workout yesterday, at least not in the conventional sense.  Let's just say that my penis made the decision that a couple rounds of sex was workout enough; he made the correct decision.  Heh.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, but getting worried about paying for it.  Gold's still owes me like $450 they need to poney up NOW.  I guess I'll put the reg fee on my CC if I must, but I hate that shit.
> 
> No workout yesterday, at least not in the conventional sense. * Let's just say that my penis made the decision that a couple rounds of sex was workout enough; he made the correct decision.*  Heh.



 Ohh I see I'm not the only one that went for the non-convential workout.  Except I went for the AM round and still plan to hit the gym tonight  

I have missed a little, I take it you are not training at Gold's?  Regardless, it's great that you are now a trainer and I know you will do great.  I hope you get clients who appreciate you and your training becuase then it makes it all worth it.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 18, 2006)

*Friday*

*Devlin*
Nah, I'm not at Gold's.  I'm at a place called Bodysmith in DC.  It's a PT studio.  A really nice joint, and they get all my clients for me.  That's huge for me because I didn't want to continue doing sales after that last job, heh.  I appreciate the kind words; I hope I do well for these people.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*DE Box Squats*
97 x 2
137 x 2
187 x 2
217 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Front Squats* - 75s
237 x 3, 3, 3

*Good Mornings* - 75s
277 x 3, 3, 3

*Stepups* - 60s
137 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 30s
110 x 10, 9, 6

*Cooldown Stretching*


I felt like I was a little slower than I should've been on some of the box squats.  I think I'll drop back down to 185 or so and focus more on speed next DE session.  I decided to go heavy today (Big surprise).  That's the most weight I've ever handled on front squats.  I probably could've banged out an extra rep on some of those sets, but it was still pretty challenging.  Haven't done GMs in a while either, but I had 'em down like butter.  I just fall right into that movement for some reason.  That's the heaviest I've gone on stepups too.  Those are a bitch if you keep a good flow.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 18, 2006)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuits*

*Cooldown Stretching*


Good working out n' stuff.  Killed the shit out of myself at the end.  I finished by doing suicides + 30 seconds of burpees.  Ugh.  My heart rate was through the roof; I could feel my heart pounding in my chest.  I had my brother try to follow along.  He kept bailing out.  After I had him do pushups to jumps to chinups for about 30 seconds he was done.  Heh.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> *Circuits*
> 
> ...



LOL  you will face the wrath of DB for lack of details !!   Looking good in here as always CP


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2006)

*Sunday*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> LOL  you will face the wrath of DB for lack of details !!   Looking good in here as always CP



Haha, so true.  Thanks G-master.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press* - DE
55 x 3
107 x 3
157 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*DB Bench Press* - 75s
90s x 10, 8
95 x 5
80s x 10

*Uni DB Rows* - 75s
100 x 10, 10
110 x 7
95 x 12

*Standing DB OH Press* - 60s
60s x 6, 6
50s x 6

*NG Chins* - 60s
BW+50 x 5, 3.5 (So damned close on the last one)
BW x 6 - WG Pronated

*Towel Chins* - 60s
BW x 5, 3

*Face Pulls* - 60s
75 x 15
90 x 8

*Cooldown Stretching*


My workout started out decent, but my lack of sleep last night was kinda killing me.  Nonetheless, that is a big ass PR on the DB bench press.  The chins and OH presses were a little weak; I was just fatigued as Hell by the time I got there.  For some reason I felt like smashing my back to Hell today.  As well, I cut a few sets off what I was going to do to keep the workout short in my fatigued state.  All things considered, this workout went pretty well.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats on the PR CP   Any wo with a PR is a good one


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice wo! congrats on the PR!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 21, 2006)

*Monday*

*gmaster*
Yeah, I suppose you're right.  It definitely could've gone worse.  Thanks for the kind words.

*BulkMeUp*
Thank ya mang.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Box Squats* - ME
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
257 x 1
277 x 1
297 x 1
317 x 1 *PR*

*RDLs* - 75s
287 x 10, 10
277 x 9

*BB Lunges* - 60s
137 x 10, 10, 10, 10 - Each Leg

*GHRs* - 60s
BW x 8, 8, 8

*BB Hyperextensions* - 60s
87 x 12, 12

*Full Decline Situps with Twist* - 30s
BW x 6, 6, 4 - Each Side

*Cooldown Stretching*


I really banged out my posterior chain yesterday.  I threw in an extra set of lunges to kind of make up for it though, although I know that didn't balance it out fully.  I'll go a little more quad-dominant next session.  Anyway, I was very happy with that box squat.  I paused for a good solid second or two and pounded it up, albeit a little slow.  Everything else looked good too.  My grip was still punished from the workout about 16 hours prior with my upper body; I could've done more with the RDLs if it weren't.  Good workout all in all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice one on the box squats.    What height do you have the box set at?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

See, I told ! there's another PR


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn bud PRs all over the place....they are like rats in this place...all over and ya just can't get rid of em!!  Congrats bud!  thats a big squat!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

how high is the box you are using?

good job.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

*Tuesday & Wednesday*

*Triple Threat*
I don't know the exact height of it.  I use an adjustable aerobic step: 4 steps plus the top.  I am a good bit below parallel though.  Thanks man.

*GW*
I shall never doubt you again, hehe.  Thanks.

*DB*
Conjugate periodization rocks.  It always produces such favorable results.  I appreciate the kind words.

*P-Diddy*
I'm not quite sure.  I just know I'm a good bit below parallel thanks to the mirrors plastering all the walls.  I'm going to guess somewhere around a foot give or take a bit.  Muchos gracias.


*Tuesday*
On Tuesday I did some circuit shtuff.  I just got lazy and didn't post it up here, heh.


*Wednesday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*CG Bench Press* - ME
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
260 x 1 *PR*
275 x Fail

*Decline Press* - 75s
225 x 8, 8, 8, 6

*Seated Cable Rows* - 75s
225 x 8, 8
210 x 8, 8

*Dips* - 60s
BW+70 x 8, 8, 7

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW x 8
BW+10 x 8, 8

*Plate Pinches* - 60s
2x25 Plates Each Hand x 10s, 10s, 10s

*Muscle Snatches* - 45s
45 x 12, 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


Mmm, still nice and sore from Monday's squat/deadlift day.  That didn't slow me down though.  Banged out a PR on CG bench press.  I definitely could've hit 265 and maybe 270.  260 went up like butter.  I almost went for another rep, but decided for a heavier single attempt.  I got a little ambitious and made a really large jump though.  I kind of lost my concentration a little bit, but the sticking point was right about where the triceps take over.  That's why I chose decline presses.  My ROM is kinda short, but I rape my triceps on those.

All my accessory work looked good.  I could've probably hit 8 on all three sets of dips, but I decided to try something stupid.  In an effort to get more upright and get my elbows tucked more I turned around on the dip station.  Well, it completely threw me off and fucked up my groove big time.  None of the reps felt right.  Was okay though, because I still gave it to my triceps good.  Also, pullups could've been a little tighter form wise on the last set and a half, but I did get up high enough on all of them at least.  I didn't use too much body language, but by the same token I didn't keep my scapula retracted like I should have.

Anyway, I really liked this workout.  I felt pretty damned strong throughout.  I've been on a streak, knock on wood.  Most of my workouts have been good lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't know the exact height of it.  I use an adjustable aerobic step: 4 steps plus the top.  I am a good bit below parallel though.



If it's one of those hard plastic thingys, it's the same that I use.  I also use 4 steps plus the top.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn  CP !!!!!!!  
Incredible job on the cg bench , not just the PR but every set


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah ---- Nice job  !!  Your dips are looking STRONG


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I'm sick and tired of saying good job b/c all you ever do is increase your weights...so now......

I bet you can't do that again 

Question bud....need help on my squats...I get down to parallel fine and even below but I struggle there.  Today while squatting when I ran out of stream on one rep I went forward way to much...I know this is due to weak abz and I'm workin on that for sure.  But getting out of the hole is another problem.

What should I do to fix that? I've tried going lighter and working my way up but it always seems once I get to that certain weight for reps I am almost afraid of getting up and done with the rep.  When I work with 1RM and shit it doesn't bother me but once I start going for more then a few reps its like in my mind I'm convinced I'm tired and I have to stop or I'll get pinned.

Should I do some box work or something....I dont have anything to do suspended squats....I could try to figure something out tomorrow when i go in for circuit training but it may have to be like smith machine shit.

So wutcha think am I just cursed with being a fag when it comes to squats or is there something I can build up to get my squats moving more?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well I'm sick and tired of saying good job b/c all you ever do is increase your weights...so now......
> 
> I bet you can't do that again
> 
> ...


Yes, you are !!! J/k bud... you could try buttom squats (starting from the bottom/hole and going up, or you could try pausing in the hole... Or maybe box squats with a low box, but you probably want CP's advice, not mine =p


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Yes, you are !!! J/k bud... you could try buttom squats (starting from the bottom/hole and going up, or you could try pausing in the hole... Or maybe box squats with a low box, *but you probably want CP's advice, not mine =p*


Yea b/c if I wanted to ask you I would have posted in your journal....now go eat a protein shake or something small fry


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea b/c if I wanted to ask you I would have posted in your journal....now go eat a protein shake or something small fry



Oh, I just had a steak, half a potatoe, some veggies and flax oil, THANKS.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Oh, I just had a steak, half a potatoe, some veggies and flax oil, THANKS.


Beats mine lol....shake and a pb banana samich on whole grain bread.  Didn't feel like cookin LOL.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Beats mine lol....shake and a pb banana samich on whole grain bread.  Didn't feel like cookin LOL.


The steak and potatoes are made just once a week so I have a bunch I can just reheat, the veggies I gotta make every 1.5-2 days though, they go fast when used for 3 meals a day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> The steak and potatoes are made just once a week so I have a bunch I can just reheat, the veggies I gotta make every 1.5-2 days though, they go fast when used for 3 meals a day.


My family will eat all mine LOL so its tuff to pre cook anything....I live with a bunch of savages!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 22, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> My family will eat all mine LOL so its tuff to pre cook anything....I live with a bunch of savages!



Ah, I'm pretty posessive of my food... They know I'll be mad if they touch it . For some reason, I didn't think you lived w/ your family.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ah, I'm pretty posessive of my food... They know I'll be mad if they touch it . For some reason, I didn't think you lived w/ your family.


Hell yea I'll mooch off them till I die LOL.  I am never home thats why I never moved out...only time I'm home is when I'm sleeping otherwise its gym, work, firehouse.  I dont do anything else LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

And pimp sorry for whoring up your journal LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well I'm sick and tired of saying good job b/c all you ever do is increase your weights...so now......
> 
> I bet you can't do that again



Haha, game on!




> Question bud....need help on my squats...I get down to parallel fine and even below but I struggle there.  Today while squatting when I ran out of stream on one rep I went forward way to much...I know this is due to weak abz and I'm workin on that for sure.  But getting out of the hole is another problem.
> 
> What should I do to fix that? I've tried going lighter and working my way up but it always seems once I get to that certain weight for reps I am almost afraid of getting up and done with the rep.  When I work with 1RM and shit it doesn't bother me but once I start going for more then a few reps its like in my mind I'm convinced I'm tired and I have to stop or I'll get pinned.
> 
> ...



If you're leaning forward too much it is probably one of two things:

Your hamstrings and/or ankles lack flexibility.   You are unable to sit back enough to keep the weight on your heels.  Implement dynamic flexibility drills and add some static stretching in at the end of your routine.  I suggest doing this daily; it is definitely worth it.  You should check out P-funk's sticky in the training section about flexibility.  There is some good information in there for you to use.

Your back is weak.  Any muscles involved in spinal extension anywhere along the chain might be weak.  Even if your lower back isn't rounding, if your cervical spine is rounded forward a little bit it's still going to shift the weight forward.  My opinion?  Start doing good mornings.  Don't necessarily go heavy, but I feel they are an awesome exercise.  I am never ever worried about tipping.  I can good morning about 95% of what I can squat.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 23, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> And pimp sorry for whoring up your journal LOL.



It's all yours fellas.  Heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Well the first part is correct my hamstrings are far weaker then they should be....poor knees kept me from ever going heavy b/c of my torn MCL I had issues with for the longest time.  Also the ankle flexability is dead on as well I've always had issues with that as well.

As for good mornings man those are tuff for me to do b/c you know my situation...but I can start training earlier when hes not around.  Should I do em seated or standing?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 23, 2006)

I think both variations are great.  I much prefer standing, but seated do the trick nicely as well.  If you ever don't feel comfortable doing them, then you should consider some pull throughs.  I think those are really awesome for lower back development as you get a lot of resistance right at the top of the movement where you actually invoke some spinal extension that is isotonic in nature.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think both variations are great.  I much prefer standing, but seated do the trick nicely as well.  If you ever don't feel comfortable doing them, then you should consider some pull throughs.  I think those are really awesome for lower back development as you get a lot of resistance right at the top of the movement where you actually invoke some spinal extension that is isotonic in nature.


No dont get me wrong I love doing them....I use to incorporate them into my PRRS cycle but then I was banned from doing them in my gym.

But hell I will start to get up earlier and get in before the owner does and get them shits done!

How should I work it out with my workout though?  I am currently doing p-rr-p-rr-s repeat.  

P - regular deadlifts monday---full squats wen
RR - Rack deadlift monday---hack squat wen
S - regular deadlift SS hyper ext monday---leg ext SS squats wen

So where should I throw the pull throughs and good am's?  Never good with this accessory work and how to set it up....


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

What is your split?  I would do deadlifts and good mornings with the rest of my lower body.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thursday*

Here's my full circuit session, just for you DB.  Heh.

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

40s RI Between Circuits

*Circuit*
Box Jumps (Level 3) x 30s
Renegade Rows @ 50lb DBs x 30s
Lateral Box Jumps (Level 3) x 30s
Hindu Pushups x 30s

*Circuit*
Landmines @ 45 on Oly bar x 30s
Turkish Getups @ 35 DB x 30s
Repeat

*Circuit*
Burpee with Pushup to Pullup x 60s
Jump Rope x 60s

*Circuit*
Chest Pass @ 10lb Med Ball with Sprint to Retreive x 30s
Jumping Jacks x 30s
Repeat

*Circuit*
Prisoner Squats x 20
Pushups x 20
Body Rows x 10
Reverse Hyperextensions x 20
Dips x 10
Chinups x 5
Mountain Climbers x 30s

*Circuit*
Run 1way Across Gym
Pushups x 3
Run 1way Across Gym
Body Rows x 3
Repeat x 3 (2nd run is karaoke, 3rd is backwards, 4th is power skips)
All Out Sprint Round Trip

*Cooldown Stretching*


This is a lot like how my circuits have looked mostly lately.  Sometimes I throw in a 7th circuit and make it suicides or something like that, but I wasn't mentally prepared for it yesterday.  That is so damned hard to finish with suicides.  Keeping up the pace is a mental exercise, I swear.  Anyway, good stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Here's my full circuit session, just for you DB.  Heh.
> 
> *Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> ...


Wow in my dreams LOL....3 circuits damn near killed me....goes to show how well conditioned you are...much grats on that one bro!

As for my split I do :
mon-back/delts
tues-circuit
wen-quads/bi/tri
thur-rest
fri-chest/hams
sat-work all day/rest
sun-moutain man day


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Box Squats* - DE
107 x 2
147 x 2
197 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Olympic Squats* - 75s
257 x 4, 4, 4, 4

*Good Mornings* - 60s
257 x 5, 5, 5

*Unilateral Squats on Bench* - 60s
25 Plate x 8, 8

*Reverse Hyperextensions* - 60s
BW x 25, 25

*Hanging Tick Tocks* - 60s
BW x 6, 5
BW x 2 - SS - Hanging Knee Raise Static Hold x 30s

*Cooldown Stretching*


Went a little more quad dominant today.  I felt like I've been neglective them, and it will help my leg drive in the deadlift right out of the hole.  It will also help my break past my ever present sticking point on squats, which is where the quads start to come into play a lot.  I kept the volume fairly low, partly because I was trying to get somewhere, but also because I was still mildly sore from Monday.  Also, I didn't totally kill myself.  I probably could've done more on some of those sets, but it was a good balance of effort and not overreaching.

The box squats went really well.  I felt really explosive on them today, and even out of the hole I got going pretty quickly.  That gives me a lot more confidence to go heavy; I definitely like to know I can get moving out of the hole.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey pimp, do you do your box squats speed style (real fast concentric), or just a regular box squat?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey pimp, do you do your box squats speed style (real fast concentric), or just a regular box squat?



Those were fast.  I have used it for an ME exercise as well, and I should probably use it more as an accessory exercise.  I denoted DE after the exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 25, 2006)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Circuits* - 6 of them + 1 suicide at the end

*Cooldown Stretching*


Definitely crucial today.  I was pushing myself hardcore, and I was sprinting balls out for the suicides.  Usually I'm just below max because I do it to finish myself off so to speak, and I'm already winded.  Today I broke past that mental barrier and went 100%.  Goddamn.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2006)

pimp, you should definitely have someone video tape at least one of your workouts. I'd love to see how an oddball like yourself going through some craziness and seeing the looks of people's faces when u do turkish getups or landmines


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

*Sunday*



			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pimp, you should definitely have someone video tape at least one of your workouts. I'd love to see how an oddball like yourself going through some craziness and seeing the looks of people's faces when u do turkish getups or landmines



Heh, it's all about getting my brother to come in with me sometime.  I plan on it, but he slums on me all the time.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 3
97 x 3
137 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Incline Press* - 75s
205 x 5, 5, 5

*Seated Cable Rows* - 75s
240 x 5, 5, 5

*Seated DB OH Press* - 60s
75s x 5, 5, 5

*WG Pulldowns* - 60s
225 x 5
210 x 5
*Kneeling Dual Cable Stack Pulldowns*
120s x 15 (2 x 120 stacks)

*Plate Pinches* - 60s
2x25s x 10s, 10s
*DB Shrugs*
120s x 18

*External Rotations* - 45s
20 x 10, 10
15 x 20

*Cooldown Stretching*


I was a little tired for this workout today.  I went to a friend's birthday party last night with lots of Chinese food at a nice restaurant, bowling, and alcohol.  I didn't go too crazy with the drinking, just a couple.  Nonetheless, I had to wake up kind of early to train someone this morning so I was a little lethargic.  I still somehow put up some good weights.  I also went a little sporadic and threw a couple random sets of other unplanned exercises in there for the Hell of it.  

So, although my head wasn't in the game, I still did good number wise.  That is definitely some good incline pressing for me; my previous best was 195 for 4 at the top of a 3 set pyramid.  The overhead pressing and cable rows were good too.  Pulldowns were decent, almost as strong as my supinated pulls.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hehe, today at my gym there was a guy doing circuits... He's always there usually do circuits... He just added a next exercise... Running and pushing the box people use to box squat with, down the aisle... He got one of the small staff members (about a 140lbs high school kid) to sit on it when he did them... He got some funny looks for this, it was pretty great... After he was done, I asked if he wanted to try it with me next and he just laughed... After that, he just used a 45lbs plate on top of the box for it.

He's in great cardio/endurance shape, and his upper body strength is decent too, but his lower body isn't great... He does have an excuse though, he did herniate a disk, and he had knee surgery from soccer too.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hehe, today at my gym there was a guy doing circuits... He's always there usually do circuits... He just added a next exercise... Running and pushing the box people use to box squat with, down the aisle... He got one of the small staff members (about a 140lbs high school kid) to sit on it when he did them... He got some funny looks for this, it was pretty great... After he was done, I asked if he wanted to try it with me next and he just laughed... After that, he just used a 45lbs plate on top of the box for it.
> 
> He's in great cardio/endurance shape, and his upper body strength is decent too, but his lower body isn't great... He does have an excuse though, he did herniate a disk, and he had knee surgery from soccer too.



Sounds like a good idea.  There was a fella training someone at the gym I work at now that was having one of his clients do some sled dragging.  It made me really want to get a sled to incorporate into my workouts.  That looks kickass.  However, you have given me a good alternative when I don't have access to the sled.  I think I might give that a shot.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Good lookin workout bro!  Grats on keepin the weights up even though you were draggin!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 27, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Deadlifts* - ME
137 x 3
227 x 3
317 x 1
367 x 1
387 x 1
407 x 1
437 x Fail

*Leg Press* - 75s
540 x 12, 12, 12

*BB Stepups* - 75s
117 x 12, 12, 12

*Supermans* - 60s
BW x 15, 15, 15

*Russian Twists* - 45s
10lb Med Ball x 20, 20, 20

*Cooldown Stretching*


Arg, I honestly think my grip might be holding me back on this PR.  I can feel it loosening right from the floor.  I got the bar to come off the ground about an inch or so, but it wasn't going any further than that.  I guess it doesn't help when I do direct grip training like 15 hours prior to this session, but it might not even be that.  4 plates came up solid.  Again, my grip loosened at little at the top, but I definitely got it to come up at a decent pace and locked it out.  I'm thinking I should've just dropped back to 425 and pulled that, but I went with some serious isometrics trying to yank that damned 435 instead.

I think I really just need to start battering the crap out of my grip, and I need to start doing RDLs a lot more.  My first jaunt with Westside I did them pretty much every week, and my numbers went bonkers.  It also improved my grip strength a lot I think.

My accessory work was pretty strong though.  I guess in due time I will get some more gains on the deadlift.  I should probably be focusing more on my squat anyway, because it is definitely lagging compared to the rest.


On another note, I'm having issues with my previous employer, Gold's Gym.  They still owe me like $500, and it's really fucking me over right now as I transition to my new job an build up client el.  My base is increasing, and I have 13 sessions scheduled so far this week.  If I can hit about 20-25 then I will be making decent money and can start to get back on track.  It will probably be another week or so; hopefully I will add another client or two this week.  

I'm seriously not sure if I can fork over this money for the PL competition.  I know it's only like $60, but I'm already starting to put all this shit on my credit card beacuse of those fucks stiffing me out of my much needed cash.  I have no savings, and I'm probably going to have to sue them soon if I don't get what they owe me.  That will probably require some kind of investment up front.  I keep harassing them via phone, in person, and by letter.  Soon something has to give.  We'll see.  There's still a few weeks left, so if I get the money by then I'll probably be fine.  Even with that, my art appreciation teacher has sprung an oral presentation on us that is supposed to take place the day of the competition.  Hopefully I can talk her into letting me do it the week before or something.  I dunno.  She's kind of a bitch, and I'm seriously doubting it.  I'll see her this Saturday.  Ugh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2006)

Heya man good workout!

Sorry to hear about the past employer!  I got stiffed some money from my last job but I got even instead of getting paid.  People are so shady I tell ya!  I'm sure it will all work out in the end!

Best of luck with that presentation!  Sucks to have it so close to the comp!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Dang !!! I've missed some good stuff in here ! ( damn ISP   )

205 on inclines   keep up the good work ! You're still competing right ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Pimp, just stopping by and catching up.  Think up a new exercise, would you?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 29, 2006)

Numbers impressive as usual 
Hope the drama with Golds gets sorted out soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

*Wednesday*

Just so you know I took yesterday off.  I felt I needed it; I was feeling kind of tired yesterday.  I opted for a nap before work instead, heh.  I'm having to readjust to getting up at 6:30 on some days now that spring break is over.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks DB.  I appreciate the support on this one; it's really annoying me, but I'm sure you're right.

*gwcaton*
Thanks G master, my pressing strength has definitely improved over the past few months.  I do plan on it, but now I have to see what the deal is with my oral presentation that coincides with the time of the competition.  Bah.  Hopefully I can swindle some kind of deal with the professor.

*boilermaker*
Hah, what's going down man?  I've just been sticking to the basics mostly these days, only throwing in the occasional whacky move during my circuit training sessions.

*BulkMeUp*
Me too Adrian.  Thanks a lot.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press* - ME
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
245 x 1
275 x 1 *PR*
255 x 2

*CG Bench Press* - 60s RI All Exercises
165 x 12, 12
155 x 12
145 x 10

*Bent Rows*
155 x 12, 12, 12, 12

*Standing OH Press*
117 x 10, 9
97 x 9

*WG Pullups*
BW x 9, 9, 9

*Farmer's Walks*
80s x Round Trip, RT, RT

*YTWLs*
5s x 12, 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


Excellent workout.  I finally pulled myself to doing some lighter weight and higher volume work.  I've been in the heavy lifting zone too much lately.  I really needed this.  My endurance tanked like the Titanic on my pressing movements, but it was decent on the pulling stuff.  I think I really need to get the work capacity in my pressing musculature up big time.  It's so hard though, because I like heavy lifting much better, but I can do it.

On top of that, this is an awesome PR on the bench press; 300 is so close now I can taste it.  It would be awesome to be in the 300s by the end of this year.  I paused for maybe half a second.  That sounds like the pause Rocco was suggesting they use at this raw competition.  It came up pretty slow, but was steady nonetheless.  The only point of slowdown was when the triceps took over, hence the CG bench press for accessory work.  Also, my upper back stayed really tight during this.  My back has improved by leaps and bounds recently, and I think that's why my bench has gone up a good bit.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2006)

gettin' close to three bills.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gettin' close to three bills.



I'm definitely anticipating that moment.  I have a lot of work to do, but I'll get there dammit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Lookin damn good....oh know gettin to the big 3 huh?  Your out of control bro!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice wo CP !!!!! 

275 , wOw !!!   I'm gonna be offline for 4-5 days so if you need any training advice or anything like that you'll have to ask Patrick or DB    Have a great weekend , thanks for all your help


----------



## MJH (Mar 31, 2006)

Good work hitting 275 on the bench! 

Hah, nice journal name, I see nothing's changed wtih you CP.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 31, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday*

*DB*
It's probably further away than I think.  No biggie.  I'll get there in time.  I could see it happening by the end of this year.  Thanks man.

*gw*
Thanks big guy.  I'll try to get by without you.

*MJH*
Whoah, long time no see.  How's life?  Still an animal in the gym I see.


Thursday I did my circuit stuff.  And today...


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Box Squats* - DE
45 x 2
97 x 2
137 x 2
207 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Platform Deadlifts* - 60s
317 x 6, 6, 6, 5

*GHRs* - 60s
BW x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5

*Hanging Pike Ups* - 60s
BW x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Pull Throughs* - 60s
245 x 10, 10, 10

*Cooldown Stretching*


Good workout.  I'm too lazy to comment tonight.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

*Saturday*

*Warmup Walking & Jogging*

*20-25 minutes of HIIT cardio*

*Cooldown Walking & Stretching*


It was soooo nice outside today.  I just had to go running out there.  I just did random intervals.  I probably did about 11-12 intervals averaging a 30:90 second ratio or so, but like I said I kind of just winged it, that's just a guess.  Anyway, it felt nice to be exercising outside once again!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

How's it going, Pimp.  Just to let you know, I got stiffed on a much larger amount than you did when I left my last job.  It sucks, makes you burn, makes you want to seek revenge and all that.  My advice is don't waste too much time or any $$ on it unless it's guaranteed that you'll get it.  Gold's is big and you are not.  The important thing is you are moving UP and moving ON!  Best of wishes to you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> , it felt nice to be exercising outside once again!


nothing tops that!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

Cowpimp, 

I'm just curious. What are your primary goals? Do you focus solely on strength and plan to just compete in powerlifting meets only? If i remember correctly, you said you never cared for size .. specifically hypertrophy? May i ask why? What's your overall view on this whole thing. Just wondering what made you start getting serious into weightlifting since the majority of people want to gain mass but it's different with you so i'm just curious thats all.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

who cares about how big you look when you can lift up a car?

strength is real.....size is all for show.  Being able to pick shit up is a great feeling.  It goes beyond just looking BIG.

But I am not Cowpimp.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who cares about how big you look when you can lift up a car?
> 
> strength is real.....size is all for show.  Being able to pick shit up is a great feeling.  It goes beyond just looking BIG.
> 
> But I am not Cowpimp.


I keep looking for you on ESPN, P!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I keep looking for you on ESPN, P!




lol....keep on looking man.....keep on looking.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who cares about how big you look when you can lift up a car?
> 
> strength is real.....size is all for show.  Being able to pick shit up is a great feeling.  It goes beyond just looking BIG.
> 
> But I am not Cowpimp.



I wasn't saying it in a way that he should get big. I was just curious what his main focus was. I follow his journal because i respect what he does and it's interesting. 

By the way, it's a double boost if you are incredibly strong and huge like pudz.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I wasn't saying it in a way that he should get big. I was just curious what his main focus was. I follow his journal because i respect what he does and it's interesting.
> 
> By the way, it's a double boost if you are incredibly strong and huge like pudz.




yes, it is a double boost.  but, pudz is a freak....genetically and pharmacutically.

In general, there are going to be guys that can be big, huge, ripped and strong just becasue of their genetics.  then there is the rest of us average joes.  we bust our ass to put on some mass, we train hard to gain some strength and somewhere down the road the two paths cross.  I think it just takes time......lots of time......and hard work ofcourse.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol....keep on looking man.....keep on looking.


 Alright, I will.  But I think we ought to get a video of you and the Pimp in a competition to pull a canoe loaded with sandbags over a dyke, or something


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Alright, I will.  But I think we ought to get a video of you and the Pimp in a competition to pull a canoe loaded with sandbags over a dyke, or something




only if the Dyke is Ellen Degeneress.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> only if the Dyke is Ellen Degeneress.


She's just going to push you off.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who cares about how big you look when you can lift up a car?
> 
> strength is real.....size is all for show.  Being able to pick shit up is a great feeling.  It goes beyond just looking BIG.
> 
> But I am not Cowpimp.



You're only saying that b/c you're like 5' tall 

 Just messin.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How's it going, Pimp.  Just to let you know, I got stiffed on a much larger amount than you did when I left my last job.  It sucks, makes you burn, makes you want to seek revenge and all that.  My advice is don't waste too much time or any $$ on it unless it's guaranteed that you'll get it.  Gold's is big and you are not.  The important thing is you are moving UP and moving ON!  Best of wishes to you.



Yeah, it's not really guaranteed.  I finally got in touch with the owner, it's actually a franchise and not corporate, and they're claim is that everything is fine.  Even though they said otherwise before, they gave me an explanation that almost makes sense, if you don't think critically of it.  Anyway, it's probably not worth the hassle, even though I could really use the money right now.  It would be months before I get it anyway, and it would be a lot of hassle.

You're right.  I'm moving up, and the owner is going to have constant stress because all his employees are quitting due to the way he runs his company.  Being an asshole doesn't pay off for everyone.  He's going to get fucked in the end.

I appreciate your support on this.  I don't care anymore.  I like my job, and he is dealing with serious problems in his.  I win, thanks for playing.

*DB*
Damned straight.  Especially in this area, where the spring and summer is entirely filled with 80%+ humidity days.

*shiznit*
Well, I initially lifted for a weight training class in high school, and briefly while I was on the wrestling team.  There was something so alluring about gaining strength.  PRs just feel so damned good.  I didn't even notice the effect it had on my physique, although others did.

When I returned to lifting years later, it was still all about the strength to start.  After I saw results again, I got into gaining mass a little bit, but it was never my main focus.  Really, it was more a means to an end (Aiding me in gaining absolute strength).  So, to answer your question, I did care and still do to some degree about size.  It just isn't my primary reason for lifting.  My philosophy is to train for strength and eat for mass.  It has worked well so far.  I gain just as much weight using conjugate periodization as I do gearing my routine toward hypertrophy specifically, as long as I eat enough. 

There is something so unexplainably alluring about getting stronger to me.  It's really hard to define.  Also, I really like lifting.  I enjoy my workouts, although there are certainly days where I feel like sitting on my ass.  Health is another motivator for me, which is why I try to avoid dropping cardio/conditioning work out of my routine entirely even when looking to add muscle mass.

So, to simplify, my reasons for lifting in order:
Strength
Mental well-being
Physical well-being
Muscle mass/physique


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, and another update, which sucks a lot...

I really don't think I can attend this PL comp.  My teacher doesn't really want to give me leeway on the oral presentations.  I had a chance, but she's going to be out of town for one of the class sessions, so the schedule is really tight now.  Really she's kind of being a bitch.  At the same time, she's now cramming the final exam review on the same day (It's a 3 hour long class).  I don't want to miss this.  For the midterm review, she basically told us exactly word for word what the test would be like.  I don't want to just get notes from anyone either; I'm an auditory learner to a large degree.  I can do great without reading or studying if I pay good attention in lecture and take some notes on the more detailed items.  

I'm not really fretting it, I still plan on attending one, and I will.  No more goddamned Saturday classes for me though.  I have my schedule at work setups so I work mid-day to evenings, and I have the mornings open for more classes.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I'm still young and still getting stronger.  Maybe I can actually make a decent showing by the time I do get in one, heh.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

That sucks, pimp.  I'd find a way to finish it by utilizing someone else, but that's just me.  Shcool is always more important than other things and if that's how you learn, than that's that.  Like you said, you are young and you aren't getting any weaker


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That sucks, pimp.  I'd find a way to finish it by utilizing someone else, but that's just me.  Shcool is always more important than other things and if that's how you learn, than that's that.  Like you said, you are young and you aren't getting any weaker



I could for the review portion, but I still need to give my oral presentation, and there isn't really another time I can do it.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

that sucks nuts.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 2, 2006)

ah .. too bad about the comp. You were really looking forward to it. But i think you've got your priorities correct. There'll be other comps, but you are highly unlikely to want to go back and repeat classes


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry about the comp... School blows sometimes... Oh well, there will be other opportunities, and you'll only be stronger


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 2, 2006)

*Sunday*

Thanks for the kind words all.  I'm not pressed about it though.  It was just for fun anyway.  I think next time I'm going to look for an open comp sponsored by the USAPL anyway.  They have a raw division.  Anyway, here was my workout today:


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press - Alternate Grips* - DE
45 x 3
97 x 3
147 x 3

*DB Bench Press* - 60s
90s x 8, 7
80s x 6 (Neutral Grip)
70s x 7 (Neutral Grip)

*Supinated Bent Rows* - 60s
187 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Seated Arnold Press* - 60s
60s x 8, 6
50s x 6?  (I forget, this is from memory)

*NG Chinups* - 60s
BW + 40 x 4, 4, 4

*CG Towel Chins* - 60s
BW x 8, 6, 4, 2 (Goal was 20 reps)

*Face Pulls* - 60s
5 x 12, 12

*Cooldown Stretching*


I worked out at my new gym for the first time today.  It was cool.  Pretty empty on Sunday.  I had a client at 10 and then 1:15, so I stuck it in the middle.  Worked out quite well.  For some reason I was predicting my endurance levels poorly.  Whatever.  Anyway, numbers were decent.  I need to do NG DB pressing more; I liked that movement.  It's like a CG bench with DBs.  The cable stacks their are rated in levels, not pounds.  I have no idea what level 5 on face pulls translates to in terms of weight.  Oh yeah, and note to self, Arnold pressing is quite a bit harder than standard overhead presses!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think next time I'm going to look for an open comp sponsored by the USAPL anyway.  They have a *non-cheater* division.




fixed that for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice wo CP ,
Looks like you have more time to train for a comp now, kind of sucks but I know you won't sweat it


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey CP, you might find this interesting...

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=62963


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 3, 2006)

*P*
Haha, true that.  The competition I was going to compete in was also raw.  It's the only way to fly.

*gw*
It's all good.  I'll be better prepared anyway.  Maybe I'll actually even place decent a while from now.

*Sean*
Hah, thanks for the link.  Nice thread.  Konan didn't like my editing job on one of his posts I guess.  Hahaha.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, which post did you edit?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, which post did you edit?



I quoted him and edited it.....check it out.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I quoted him and edited it.....check it out.


Where? Plus... Anyway can quote and modify a post... Only mods can edit the original post


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Where? Plus... Anyway can quote and modify a post... Only mods can edit the original post




I think you may be reffering to Cowpimps editng job (I don't know where that was.).


Here was the joke I was talking about.  I put my changes to his quote in bold.

here


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah yeah, I saw that one yesterday I think.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Haha, which post did you edit?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=62761


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 3, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Box Squats* - ME
97 x 3
137 x 3
187 x 3
227 x 1
267 x 1
297 x 1
327 x 1 *PR*
297 x 1

*Sumo RDLs* - 60s
277 x 10, 10, 10, 6 (Grip failed on last set)

*Unilateral Squats on Bench* - 60s
BW x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Raises* - 60s
BW x 15
5 x 15, 15

*BB Hyperextensions* - 60s
45 x 15, 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*


Moderate-high volume workout today.  It was good and kicked my ass nicely.  That box squat came up really slow.  I had to grind like a motherfucker to break that sticking point.  I almost gave up but was determined.  I wanted that PR bad.  I'm confident I could get 335-345 without a box now.

I'm going to deload next week.  I was going to do some kind of conditioning crazy circuit program next, but I might stick to the WS template.  I may also consider some conjugate periodization implementation of my own.  I'll decide next week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

lookin good bro!  Sorry to hear you can't make the meet but oh well no biggy!

You and your crazy mind will come up with some shit that will make me want to puke then try lol....I gotta stay away from here you get me int rouble lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice work Pimp... How high is the box you used? And, do you like... sit back on the box, or do you just squat straight down til you butt hits the box and then go back up?



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=62761



Hahaha CP, your edits are priceless.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 4, 2006)

*DB*
It's all good, I'm not worried about it.  I think I will probably stick to gaining more strength.  I just have the bug for it right now for some reason, more than I have in a while.

*Sean*
Not really sure, but it's below parallel.  Somewhere around a foot high probably.  Also, I sit on the box with a distinct pause, but probably no more than 1 second, and probably a fraction less than that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think sitting on it longer actually makes it harder. Kind of like a bottom squat.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I think sitting on it longer actually makes it harder. Kind of like a bottom squat.



It does make it harder, definitely.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 4, 2006)

*Tuesday*

Did some circuit training today.  Yeah, I'm getting lazy with my journal posts.  The circuits are just so off-the-cuff I don't feel like thinking really hard about it to reconstruct the workout.  Heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sure DB will complain when he runs out of ideas for his own circuits.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm sure DB will complain when he runs out of ideas for his own circuits.


I'm sure you can bottle up all these useless posts and shove em up your ass pansy boy 

No big buddy....I dont mind.  I like figuring things out for myself so once I get bored with what I'm doing and can't add anything I'll come knocking
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll use seans big head to do it too


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I'm sure you can bottle up all these useless posts and shove em up your ass pansy boy
> 
> No big buddy....I dont mind. I like figuring things out for myself so once I get bored with what I'm doing and can't add anything I'll come knocking
> .
> ...



 Nothing wrong with useless posts.... Just look at Foreman & BigDyl.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with useless posts.... Just look at Foreman & BigDyl.


You know as well as I do I dont read that garbage....I come on here to check journals and see if I can learn something and at the same time trying to teach people what I already know.  I have to much of a life to deal with reading all those stupid ass posts....people who honestly have that much time to sit here and post all that garbage need a doctor


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> You know as well as I do I dont read that garbage....I come on here to check journals and see if I can learn something and at the same time trying to teach people what I already know. I have to much of a life to deal with reading all those stupid ass posts....people who honestly have that much time to sit here and post all that garbage need a doctor


 Calm down ! Anyway, I'm off to the gym shortly... Hey CP, mind if I use your journal as my own now?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

*Wednesday*

So wait, are you two married or what?  Did I miss the ceremony?  Heh.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Bench Press* - ME
45 x 3
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
285 x 1 *PR*

*CG Incline Press* - 60s
145 x 12, 12
135 x 10, 8

*Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
180 x 12, 12, 12, 10

*Standing Unilateral DB OH Press* - 60s
50 x 12, 12, 9

*Chinups* - 60s
BW x 12, 10, 8

*DOH Static Holds* - 60s
317 x 10sec, 5+3
227 x 30s

*Pulley External Rotations* - 60s
15 x 20, 20

*Cooldown Stretching*


Another PR on the bench press.  300 is so damned close I can taste it.  On a side note, for some reason I weighed in at like 195 today before I lifted, which is lower than I've been in a while for some unknown reason.  My ass almost came off the bench on this because I drove really hard with my legs, but not quite.  Came up pretty slow about the point where shoulders and triceps were taking over.  Nuff said.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2006)

good job on the PR.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So wait, are you two married or what?  Did I miss the ceremony?  Heh.



Nice PR, but I really don't feel like complimenting you after your little statement  .


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 6, 2006)

woo hoo! 300 is around the corner.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice PR there CP


----------



## MJH (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn nice job on 285 man!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

*Thursday*

Thanks everyone, I was damned happy!

Circuit session today.  Yada yada, I have to go work on a paper for class.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Box Squats* - DE
207 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Good Mornings* - 60s
257 x 6, 6, 5, 5

*Split Squats* - 60s
167 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*BB Hyperextensions* - 60s
97 x 6, 6, 6

*Hanging Tick Tocks* - 60s
BW x 5, 5, 5

*Cooldown Stretching*


Solid workout today.  Fairly heavy, no BS.  No ground breaking numbers, but everything felt solid nonetheless.  The tick tocks probably saw the biggest increase.  I'm getting better with those.  A couple of reps of good mornings kind of turned to good morning squats, but I fell into my groove quick.

I also spent about 15 minutes or so on my buddy's foam roller when I went to his place tonight.  Felt good.  I worked out my IT band like crazy and hit up my lats hard too.  Those two muscles get all kind of jacked up on me very easily.  I did my full body, but spent a little more time on those trouble areas.  God it hurt, but it felt nice aftward.  I need to get one and do that more often.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice GM's and SS  

Keep "tick tocking"


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2006)

foam rollers are great and cheap.  Check out performbetter.com for a great price on them.  I like the ones that are re-enforced with a pice of PVC pipe running inside of them.  They are extra hard because they have no give.

Nice good mornings.  that is just an exercise I can't get going for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> foam rollers are great and cheap.  Check out performbetter.com for a great price on them.  I like the ones that are re-enforced with a pice of PVC pipe running inside of them.  They are extra hard because they have no give.
> 
> Nice good mornings.  that is just an exercise I can't get going for me.



$15 shipped.  That's a steal; I like the 2 foot ones or longer better, but I can live with that for the cheap factor.

Thanks by the way.  Good mornings just fall into place for me for some reason.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2006)

the longer ones are better....more veratile.  you can run it down the length of your spine and do protractions and retractions and lay your arms out and stretch your chest.  Also, you can grab the bottom with one hand and stretch your trap on either side......they are really great.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

*Saturday*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> the longer ones are better....more veratile.  you can run it down the length of your spine and do protractions and retractions and lay your arms out and stretch your chest.  Also, you can grab the bottom with one hand and stretch your trap on either side......they are really great.



Indeed.  I definitely need to look into it.  It's funny, I had used a roller weeks ago, and it was still noticeably easier to roll out the knots this time.  I bet if I did it a few times a week I could start getting really aggressive and such.  It's good shit.


Did some circuit training today, but I skipped my warmup because the gym was about to close.  I did my stretching at home.  I got a late start today.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 9, 2006)

*Sunday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Speed Bench Press* - DE
45 x 3
97 x 3
157 x 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

*Chain Bench Press* - 60s
185 + Chains x 5, 5, 5, 4

*Supinated Bent Rows* - 60s
207 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
137 x 6, 6, 4

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW + 20 x 6, 6, 6

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s
100s x 3way, 3way

*YTWLs* - 60s
2 sets

*Cooldown Stretching*


Twas a good workout today.  I started making myself workout at the new spot more, and they have chains there.  I decided to try them.  I have no idea how much they weigh, but it was interesting using chains.  I'm so used to "breaking free" and accelerating hard after my sticking point, but no such thing happens with chains.  I liked the accomodating resistance a lot.

Tomorrow starts a deloading week.  I will still workout 4 times for the week, but the volume will be lower, there will be no DE/ME work, and the intensity will be lower on average.  I will keep my cardio sessions nice and tough still though.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice wo CP,
Chains eh ? I've seen articles about  ( didn't read them LOL ) What is the purpose? It can't be to just add weight. Oh wait never mind I just had a mental picture. The resistance changes as the amount of chain on the floor changes. Cool idea


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo CP,
> Chains eh ? I've seen articles about  ( didn't read them LOL ) What is the purpose? It can't be to just add weight. Oh wait never mind I just had a mental picture. The resistance changes as the amount of chain on the floor changes. Cool idea



Indeed.  It's just like using bands.  Great for lockout strength and tricep stimulation.  I must tell you, it's awesome.  You have to grind like Hell for the entire duration of every repetition.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2006)

I would love to try chains, but there are none at the gym, and I'm sure not going to be hauling them there.  Bands are easier to transport.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good pimp!!  Nice lifts...awsome weights!

What are YTWLs?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

*Triple*
Yeah, I feel you there.  Thankfully we have two pairs of chains at ours, so I could double up if I really wanted to as well.  I'll have to get me a selection of bands at some point.  I always say I'm going to buy all this shit and then I get in debt again somehow.  Fuck.

*DB*
Thanks man.  YTWLs are a great complex for maintaining shoulder health.  They show you how to perform then in this article:

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=746517


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
20s x 8, 8

*Unilateral Glute Bridges* - 60s
BW x 8, 8

*Reverse Hyperextensions* - 60s
BW x 12, 12

*Decline Situps* - 60s
BW x 12, 12

*Treadmill*
3.5MPH @ 12incline x 15mins

*Cooldown Stretching*


Twas a deloading workout.  It sucks having to stop so short of killing myself.  I will probably do a similar workout next lower body day.  I like throwing in the 15 minutes of incline walking at the end of the workout so I burn a few extra calories and it makes it feel like a little bit more of a workout.  My heartrate was low 70s percentage wise; it was easy.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

Way to deload CP !! 

Unilateral glute bridges !!! ??? I'm not sure I want to look these up


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to deload CP !!
> 
> Unilateral glute bridges !!! ??? I'm not sure I want to look these up



http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/default.asp?qid=40668&tid=105

I do the same thing, except my feet are elevated on a bench to make it harder, and I held on leg straight and raised up using the power of only one.


I didn't workout today.  I had plans on it, but I had a fun incident with my car today.  A radiator hose burst open and I got stuck on the highway on the way to my anatomy & physiology class this morning.  Thankfully, the class was starting at 8:45 instead of 8 so the professor could prep for a lab exam.  Also thankfully, I'm seeing this girl in the class and she happened to get their early to study for it beforehand, and I was on my way to do the same.  She came and picked me up (Way out of her way, bless her) so I could at least take the test.  

A guy in the class who lives in my direction dropped me by my car on the way home from class.  I duct taped the hose and tried to drive.  It kept overheating anyway, and come to find there is an incredible oil leak (Like a quart every 1-2 miles).  I called another buddy of mine to bring me oil.  Basically, we kept pulling over and putting more oil in and pulling over to let the car cool off over and over until we got to the closest gas station.  

Hopefully it's nothing too crazy and just an oil feed line to the turbo or something.  Otherwise I'll probably have to just part out my car, sell it, and buy a piece of shit.  I have like no money at all to pay for this, so we'll see.  They're going to call me tomorrow morning. 

Kind of sucks, but hey, at least I owned my A&P exam.  It was on the muscles of the body and their articulations, hehe.  Somehow I was feeling really good the whole day despite this crap.  Oh well, we have good public transportation around here, so it could be worse.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

Mmm deloading, always fun 

In a way, I'd almost rather be a lazy ass for a week .

Kinda sucks about the car, what car is it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry about the car Pimp, that sucks! Nice unloading w/o! And I like that link to the T-nation article, I'm going to have to give that a try sometime!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2006)

I would expect nothing less from you , making an exercise harder than it has to be  

That "fun" accident doesn't sound too fun to me


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2006)

*Sean*
Yeah, unloading weeks suck.  It's worth it though.  My numbers are as high as they've ever been, even higher than when I weighed 205 with a bit more fat on me.

96 Eagle Talon TSi AWD.  I have modified it a lot.  Fun little ride, but I might end up having to part it out if the problem is too severe.

*Rocco*
Yeah, but I'll live.  Glute bridges are great.  I like them a lot.  I'm going to have to do them with one leg more often.  Makes a great warmup with two legs to get those glutes activated too.

*G Flex*
Heh, yeah, too fun.  Ah well.  Such is life.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I got stuck on the highway.  ...  I'm seeing this girl in the class and she came and picked me up (Way out of her way, bless her) so I could at least take the test.



Sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wednesday*



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sounds like a keeper to me.



Yeah, she's a smart girl and a hottie to boot.  We'll see though, she might move back to San Diego after this summer.  I don't blame her, this area sucks.  I want to move out of here in about a year myself if I can ever save some money.


Speaking of money, I have discovered that my car has a blown headgasket.  About a thousand to fix it.  I have $100 in my bank account and $150 on my credit card, and I have to go grocery shopping this weekend.  Sweet.  Hopefully I can get some assistance on this one, heh.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Pushups*
BW+XVest x 10, 10

*Body Rows - Supinated*
BW x 10, 10

*Dips*
BW x 12, 12

*WG Pullups*
BW x 6, 6

*YTWLs*
2 sets

*Cooldown Stretching*


Yeah, easy ass workout.  I'm getting there.  The week is moving along.  At least tomorrow I can kick my ass in a circuit session.  Ah, a real workout.  How I missed you.  

On a side note, I think I'm going to use that XVest at some point in the future.  I think it weighs in around 50 pounds.  I could do some higher volume stuff with pushups, or maybe some plyo pushups using that vest.  All kinds of possibility swimming in my head.  It would be great for progression on exercises like planks too.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the car troubles. Are you going to continue with this DE/ME training? is is similar to Dales conjugate training sticky? I havent compared the details, but am considering that conjugate training as a possibility for my next routine. But have still to make up my mind, though.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the car troubles. Are you going to continue with this DE/ME training? is is similar to Dales conjugate training sticky? I havent compared the details, but am considering that conjugate training as a possibility for my next routine. But have still to make up my mind, though.



I think I am going to go back to using the Westside template.  It's very hard to stray away from something that gives me the results that I want.  There isn't really any reason to do so, except that I would like to go back to full body training as I enjoy it.  I might rework a full body conjugate program after this next mesocycle.


Yesterday I did my circuit training.  It felt good to get a real workout in.  Today will be another deloading workout.  It will most likely be about the same, or maybe even exactly the same, as Monday's workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Unilateral Freestanding Squats* - 60s
BW x 8, 8

*Supermans* - 60s
BW x 12, 12

*Various Planks*

*Cooldown Stretching*


Real easy stuff today.  Actually, the planks were sort of challenging; I think I'm going to start doing them on my squat/deadlift days a little bit, possibly wearing the XVest we have at my gym.  

Also, I ended up coming up on my toes a little bit on my left leg with the freestanding squats.  I did this at home.  I could do better elsewhere, but our whole house has slanted floors because it's really old.  Kind of makes it that much harder to balance on an already tough exercise, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 16, 2006)

*Saturday & Sunday*

I didn't workout yesterday.  I felt really lethargic yesterday for some reason.  Just kind of an off day.  One of those days where the chemicals in my brain were off kilter.  Anyway, I feel great today.  Got some good sleep and hit up another bodyweight workout at home.

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Unilateral Pushups* - 60s
BW x 6, 6

*Doorway Chinups* - 60s
BW x 8, 8

*Table Dips* - 60s
BW x 15, 15

*Doorway Chinups - 60s*
BW x 8, 8

*Cooldown Stretching*


As you can tell, I had to be creative to get the stuff down.  I did the chinups in a doorway by putting one hand on each side of the doorway (Neutral grip).  They were sort of partials, although I tilted my head from side to side to get up as much as I could.  I couldn't find anything to do inverted rows with, but I want to.  Unilateral pushups are a bitch.  Nuff said.  Real workouts begin again tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I didn't workout yesterday.  I felt really lethargic yesterday for some reason.  Just kind of an off day.  One of those days where the chemicals in my brain were off kilter.  Anyway, I feel great today.  Got some good sleep and hit up another bodyweight workout at home.
> 
> *Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> ...



Real wo's . LOL  ALL your wo's are REAL !!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> One of those days where the chemicals in my brain were off kilter.


Were there any 'special' chemicals floating in there?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2006)

*gw*
Hah, thanks.  I don't like holding myself back though.  It's hard to do sometimes.

*Bulk*
Actually I did goto my friends late at night.  He had a little cookout and we smoked a joint on his trampoline and had a beer with a burger.  I slept well that night, heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Bulk*
> Actually I did goto my friends late at night.  He had a little cookout and we smoked a joint on his trampoline and had a beer with a burger.  I slept well that night, heh.



You didn't !!! How could a moderator be so irresponsible !?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 17, 2006)

You smoked AND bounced on a trampoline??!!  talk about getting higher than high!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Aint nuttin wrong with a lil weed!  Everyone thinks its so damn bad...I smite them!

Glad your gettin back to your normal workouts this week!  Kick ass man!

And when the hell did you become a mod?

I saw a guy that looked like you in my gym today...Then I saw him throwing around some pansy weights and realized it wasn't you lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2006)

*Monday*

*Sean*
I know.  For shame, for shame.  Hehe.

*Bulk*
Haha, something like that.  Good times.

*DB*
Yeah, it ain't that bad.  I moderate my intake so it doesn't become a problem or anything.  They made me a mod a month or two ago.  My concept of time sucks, heh.  Well today I was throwing around some pansy weights, bah.


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Deadlifts* - ME
137 x 3
227 x 3
317 x 1
367 x 1
387 x 1
407 x Fail, Fail
387 x 1

*Good Mornings* - 60s
227 x 10, 10, 10, 10

*Olympic Squats* - 60s
207 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*Hyperextensions* - 60s
BW x 20, 20, 20

*Spread Eagle Situps* - 60s
BW+45 x 15, 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*


Bah, my deadlifts were sucking ass.  I have no idea why I couldn't pull 4 plates.  I'll attempt it again in a few weeks.  Other lifts were pretty decent though.  The olympic squats look low, but you have to remember I just did 40 repetitions of good mornings before hand.  I kept it somewhat light purposefully, because I knew after deadlifts and good mornings that I wouldn't be able to safely throw around my normal weights.  I probably could've gone up another 10 or 20 pounds without issue though.  Nonetheless, I will try not to fret over the deadlift too much and just give it another shot in the near future.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 17, 2006)

Deadlifts - ME
137 x 3
227 x 3
317 x 1
367 x 1
387 x 1
*407 x Fail, Fail*
387 x 1

    

I find it surprising you can't deadlift 4 plates. I mean, you're pretty strong and can have impressive numbers for various exercises. Is deadlifting one of your weak points?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Deadlifts - ME
> 137 x 3
> 227 x 3
> 317 x 1
> ...



I've deadlifted 4 plates before.  In fact, I've deadlifted 425 sumo style, although I barely locked it out before my grip failed.  I have no idea why I had a shitty day with deadlifts today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've deadlifted 4 plates before.  In fact, I've deadlifted 425 sumo style, although I barely locked it out before my grip failed.  I have no idea why I had a shitty day with deadlifts today.



Ya, im just playin with ya. It happens to me as well .. for most lifts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

No worries bro...it'll come in due time!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*shiznit*
I know.  It has happened to me in a while though.  It was disconcerting, especially since my deadlift had been sucking prior to that.  I think I have to step up the volume on my posterior chain training accessory work again, and start doing more speed pulls instead of just box squats.

*DB*
I know.  I'm going to get my deadlift back up there dammit.


Did some circuit training today.  Very killer workout.  I was beating the shit out of myself handily.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> and start doing more speed pulls instead of just box squats.


For the speed (power) type wo, do you focus on how fast you can do the set, yet keeping the weights at a level that will allow you get to the required reps? or simply focus on speed and not worry too much about the weight?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> For the speed (power) type wo, do you focus on how fast you can do the set, yet keeping the weights at a level that will allow you get to the required reps? or simply focus on speed and not worry too much about the weight?



The paramters I use are 50-60% of my 1RM on the bench press for 8 sets of 3 repetitions; 60-70% of my 1RM on box squats/deadlifts for 8 sets of 2 repetitions.  These are the guidelines laid out by the Westside crew and they seem to work well.  I usually wave up, that is I might do 60% one week, 65% the following, 68% the third week, and then start back at 60%.  

However, the focus is always speed.  If I find that I hit a weight where I'm not moving the bar fast enough, then I will back down the intensity a little bit in the interest of keeping the bar moving quickly.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation. What tempo do you use for that?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanation. What tempo do you use for that?



As fast as possible pretty much. although I do pause for a second when doing box squat or speed pulls.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Floor Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x Fail
260 x 1 *PR*

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
175 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*CG Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
13 x 8
14 x 8, 8, 8

*DB Seated OH Press* - 60s
55s x 12, 9, 8

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW x 10, 10, 9

*BB DOH Shrugs* - 60s
275 x 6
225 x 15, 12

*Serratus/Scap Dips* - 60s
BW x 15, 15, 15

*Cooldown Stretching*


Pretty solid workout today.  5 pounds up on floor pressing.  Plus, I was REALLY close to getting 265.  I probably could've done 263 or 264.  I maybe even should've reattempted it and focused on blasting off the floor, but I settled for the 5 pound jump.

All the other numbers were pretty good.  I picked about the perfect weight for the CGs.  My new gym has cybex cable equipment that lists arbitrary numbers on the cable equipment.  My guess is each plate is something like 15 pounds.  Overhead pressing was fine, but my strength-endurance was sucking dick as usual.  I probably could've done 15 on the first set, but no biggie.  I'll aim for all 12s next time.  My form was really on point for 9/10 of those chinups.  My scapula was retracted and I was definitely activating my back musculature to a large degree.  I was happy all in all.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey I was just in here and no wo .  Now there is   LOL

Nice one CP, another PR


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 19, 2006)

You're definitely coming along nicely. You seem to be enjoying the conjugate periodization. I liked it when I tried it, too; I just couldn't seem to keep doing the DE workouts (kept wanting to add weight). I think I'm progressing better with singles anyways.

Nice PR there on floor presses. Don't worry about the deads (I'm sure you're not though). I seem to be lagging with mine as well. I don't know if I can even do four plates anymore. Perhaps it's time to ditch my infamous DOH ways...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2006)

*Thursday*

*gwcaton*
Thanks for the support as always.

*Squaggle*
I definitely like conjugate periodization.  It has worked well consistently for me so far.  Also, I'm might impressed you can DOH deadlift 380.  I can do like 325-335 maybe.  Oddly enough though, this time when I pulled up 385 I was holding onto it like it was nothing.


Circuit training, mobility/flexibility work, ya know the deal.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Squaggle*
> I definitely like conjugate periodization. It has worked well consistently for me so far. Also, I'm might impressed you can DOH deadlift 380. I can do like 325-335 maybe. Oddly enough though, this time when I pulled up 385 I was holding onto it like it was nothing.



(Bows head in thanks.) Yes, DOH is a beast. I'm still wondering whether it's going to be worth it or whether I should just start mixing it up again (No pun intended, of course. Damn I'm a dork.).


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> (Bows head in thanks.) Yes, DOH is a beast. I'm still wondering whether it's going to be worth it or whether I should just start mixing it up again (No pun intended, of course. Damn I'm a dork.).



Maybe you should cycle between the two and get the best of both worlds?  I dunno...


*Warmup Dynamic Flexibility*

*Deadlifts* - DE
Warmups
245 - 8x2

*RDLs* - 60s
285 x 5+3, 8, 8, 8
(I used a hook grip first set and alternating grip the next 3)

*Bulgarian DB Squats* - 60s
50s x 8
40s x 8, 8, 8

*Seated Leg Curls* - 60s
14 x 10
15 x 10, 10

*Reverse Hyperextensions* - 60s
Thin Red Tube x 12, 12
Thick Red Tube x 12

*Dragon Flags* - 60s
BW x 6, 6, 6

*Cooldown Stretching*


Cool workout today.  I tried to use a hook grip for the RDLs.  I said I was going to give this grip a shot, but fuck it.  Heh.  I'm too much stronger with an alternate grip.  Also, another trainer showed me an awesome way to rig up a spot for GHRs, so I will do those instead of lame ass leg curls next time.

I met with that same trainer later for some mentoring.  He's a really smart fellow.  Has a background in rehab, a CSCS certification, and does a lot of reading on his own.  He's a big fan of Mike Boyle (I really have to check this guy out now).  Showed me a lot of cool dynamic flexibility stuff, glute activation work, shoulder stability warmups, etc.  He also started to show me how to land properly during plyometrics.  Apparently my landings suck ass and I need to work on that big time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 22, 2006)

Awsome workout bro!!!!

Congrats on finding the new bud....sounds like you can learn alot from him!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sunday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome workout bro!!!!
> 
> Congrats on finding the new bud....sounds like you can learn alot from him!



Thanks man.  I'm sure I will.


*Warmup*
Activation
Stability
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
145 - 8x3

*Decline Bench Press* - 60s
255 x 5
245 x 5
235 x 6, 6

*Yates' Rows* - 60s
225 x 6, 6, 6, 6

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
135 x 6, 6, 5

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW+20 x 6, 6, 6

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s
110s x 3sets

*Abducted External Rotations* - 60s
3sets

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good workout.  I think I might stick with this exercise selection for a little bit and see how things pan out.  I really like the decline presses because the ROM is shorter and I can get a lot of weight to be borne by my triceps which always seem to be my weak link in the bench press.  Rows felt really good.  There was practically no body English and I kept my scapula really tight.  I also was probably bent a little more than your typical Yates' row.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Stability
Dynamic Flexibility

*Box Squats* - ME - 10.5" box
45 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1

*Good Mornings* - 60s
230 x 10, 10, 10, 10

*Olympic Squats* - 60s
215 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*GHRs* - 60s
Band Assisted x 8, 8, 8

*Hyperextensions* - 60s
45 x 12
55 x 12
*Reverse Hyperextensions*
Black Tube x 12

*Leg Raises* - 60s
Ankle Weights x 15, 15, 15

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout today.  That box squat went up REAL slow.  I grinded like a mofo.  I was happy though, as this box is definitely a good bit deeper than the last one I used.  I measured using a piece of paper, so it should be pretty accurate (A piece of paper is 11" tall).

I beat the crap out of myself with accessory work.  I'm going to keep the exercises more of the same this mesocycle, and I'm also pumping up the volume with my lower body work.  It seemed to work well in the past.  I'm also shifting more emphasis to my posterior chain like I used to.

Another trainer showed me an awesome way to do GHRs that lets me use a band so I'm not doing a crazy supramaximal negative and pushing up off the floor.  Also, as the set goes on I adjust the band tension by grabbing higher on it so that I don't hit failure.  It's pretty sweet.

I'm going to stop doing BB hypers.  It makes me hyperextend my knees if I use enough resistance to actually kick my ass.  I'm just going to focus on reverse hyperextensions.  Between the resistance tubes, ankle weights, and holding a DB between my feet I should be able to pump up resistance enough to do good.  Plus, the Westside guys fiend reverse hypers.  I think there has to be a reason.

Rant over.  Sleep time.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Complex 1*
Bench Jumps x 30s
Renegade Rows @ 50s x 30s
Lateral Bench Jumps x 30s
Hindu Pushups x 30s

*Complex 2*
Burpee Pushup to Pullup x 60s
Jumprope x 60s

*Complex 3*
Unilateral DB Hang Snatches @ 50 x 60s (30s Per Arm)
Kettlebell Woodchoppers @ 20kg x 30s
Jumping Jacks x 30s

*Complex 4 & 5*
Squats x 15
Pushups x 15
Inverted Rows x 8
Dips x 8
Pullups x 5
Mountain Climbers x 30s (Complex 4)
Burpees x 30s (Complex 5)

*Complex 6*
Same as Complex 4&5 except I ran up and down the steps between every exercise and skipped the last movement.

*Complex 7*
Sprinting x 5 Round Trips

*Cooldown*
Wallowing in a Pool of Sweat on the Floor
Static Stretching


Yeah, I decided to post from my memory as best I could.  I think that's pretty accurate.  Rest interval was 40s in between complexes.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Rest interval was 40s in between complexes.


 Kill me. Now!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

You da man CP !!!! 

Not trying to jinx you but how long ya been lifting wo any injuries that kept you from lifting ?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Bulk*
Yeah, that pretty much sums up those workouts.  I don't dread lifting too much, but I definitely dread the circuit training.

*gw*
Thanks Gary.  Well, I have never hurt myself as a result of lifting.  I injured my shoulder back in August, but that didn't keep me out of the gym for too long.  After the first week where my arm was in a sling I got right back into the gym and did what I could.  I lifted with my good arm and did leg work, but mostly on machines because I could really bring my shoulder in a position to support a bar on my back and didn't feel comfortable holding a heavy BB or DBs.

I've been lifting a little under 3 years now.


*Warmup*
Activation
Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Incline Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
215 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1

*CG Incline Press* - 60s
145 x 10, 10
135 x 10, 8

*CG Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
13 x 10
14 x 10
13 x 10, 10

*Seated DB OH Press* - 60s
52.5s x 10, 10, 8

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW x 10, 10, 8

*CG Towel Chinups* - 60s
BW x 8, 6, 5, 4 (25 Total)

*Face Pulls* - 60s
5 x 10, 10, 10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty decent workout.  Kind of winging it on my numbers because my shake spilled in my gym bag and trashed all of my workouts from the last 2 years or so.  Kind of sucks, but that's okay.  I'm going to keep them all in a little notebook from now on.  Anyway, numbers seemed about right and I went through with a good pace.

The ME lift matched my previous best on inclines.  However, I used a closer grip on this attempt, which showed because the bar slowed down like crazy when my triceps took over.  I think next time I'll max out with a chain bench press.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Bulk*
> Yeah, that pretty much sums up those workouts.  I don't dread lifting too much, but I definitely dread the circuit training.
> 
> *gw*
> ...



You keep ALL your workout logs in your bag ?  Do you use a spiral notebook or something? I just print an 8.5x11 sheet with each day's work on it, and fold it to 1/4 size and just keep writing it until each of the 8 sides is filled (usually one 8 week cycle)....... So, after 16 months, I have tons of these paper laying around my computer room


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You keep ALL your workout logs in your bag ?  Do you use a spiral notebook or something? I just print an 8.5x11 sheet with each day's work on it, and fold it to 1/4 size and just keep writing it until each of the 8 sides is filled (usually one 8 week cycle)....... So, after 16 months, I have tons of these paper laying around my computer room



I used to keep them in a folder, which was falling apart anyway.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

BTW, any comments/advice from my ME bench day?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Heya bro lookin good!

I use to use a sprial notebook then I made a chart for all my workouts and printed a bunch of copies.  Now I leave em in my gym bag in a clip board!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2006)

*Friday*

*Sean*
I think I made some comments in there the other day, heh.

*DB*
Yeah, I used to have a folder with printed excel spreadsheets in it, and they virtually all got trashed.  Now I'm going to go with the notebook.


*Warmup*
Activation
Stability
Dynamic Flexibility

*Box Squats* - DE
45 x 5
135 x 2
185 x 2
200 - 8x2

*RDLs* - 60s RI
315 - 4x6

*Bulgarian DB Squats* - 60s RI
60s - 4x6

*GHRs* - 60s RI
BW - 3x6

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s RI
Black Tube - 3x12

*Spread Eagle Situps* - 60s RI
45 x 15
50 - 2x15

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


This was a kickass workout today.  I felt really strong on everything.  I'm still a bit slow out of the hole one the box squats, but my hips were snapping up like crazy at parallel.  I was definitely giving it my all.

RDLs were awesome.  My grip was doing great.  It felt rock solid the whole time, and it usually feels a little loose by the last set.  I definitely feel confident going up a bit on these next time.

All other accessory work went well too.  I kept my RIs pretty damned tight the whole time and whipped my but pretty good if I do say so myself.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Got to love it when a wo comes together


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn CP.....you are doing some big numbers - especially with 60 RIs    I like the new exercises in your complexes.   I'll have to "google" a couple to figure out what they are.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

*gw*
Thanks man, me too

*ym*
They're getting there.  Heh, feel free to ask me if you don't know anything.


By the way, I did train Thursday.  I did some circuit training.  I might take off today, I'm not sure.  If I do anything it will either just be mobility flexibility work or possibly some light jogging.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

Howdy, Pimp 

Haven't stopped in for a while, but looks like things are going great.  Hope all is well for you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 29, 2006)

wo looking good. Love those RI's


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2006)

*Sunday*

*boilermaker*
Hey hey, things are going pretty well.  I hope you can say the same for yourself.  Thanks for stopping in.

*Bulk*
Thanks.  I'm trying to keep them fairly low to finish my workout quickly and get my strength-endurance up a little bit.  It sucks so bad.


*Warmup*
Activation
Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
160 - 8x3

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
195 x 6, 6
185 x 6
175 x 6

*Yates' Rows* - 60s
230 x 6, 6
225 x 6, 6

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
140 x 6
125 x 6
115 x 6

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW+22.5 - 3x6

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s
100s x 3sets

*Seated Towel Rows* - 60s
12 - 2x10

*Shoulder Horn* - 60s
25s - 3x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good workout today.  As usual, my strength endurance was kind of sucking balls.  However, numbers were decent all around.  I'm not complaining.  Workout time was almost an hour exactly, not including the stretching and warmup.  The seated towel rows were cool.  I'm liking the pulling movements with towels for grip work.  It's a good way to get extra upper back work in there and balance out all that damned pressing while trashing my grip.  Good stuff.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice workout Pimp, regrettably I missed my DE Bench day today =(


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice workout Pimp, regrettably I missed my DE Bench day today =(


Lazy terd!  J/k man I read what happened...you'll be fine!

Pimp...awsome work bud!  Damn good job!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Looking good in here Cow! I plan to go back to powerlifting within the next 2 months. We should look for a competition to do maybe around August! Do you have any planned coming up?


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2006)

*Monday*

*Sean*
Don't fret man, it happens to the best of us.  You're pretty damned consistent all in all!

*DB*
Thank ya sir.

*Rocco*
Thanks Rocco.  Your shoulder is feeling up to the task again?  That would be cool.  I have nothing planned.  I ended up faking out on that last competition because of something I had to do for my class that Saturday which couldn't be missed.  I still plan on going into one at some point though.


*Warmup*
Activation
Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Box Squats* - 2 Box ~ 10.5" - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
255 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
325 x 1 *PR*
330 x 1 *PR*

*Good Mornings* - 60s
235 - 4x10

*Olympic Squats* - 60s
225 - 2x8

*Band Assist GHRs* - 60s
BW - 3x8

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Tube - 3x12

*Hanging Tick Tocks* - 60s
BW - 3x4 Each Side

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Ah PRs; on my worst of the big 3 too.  This PR is better than it seems for a few reasons.  Yes, I hit 325 off a box before, but this was tougher: the box was a solid 3" lower or maybe more.  That's why I considered 325 a PR too.  Also, when I did 315 off the box of the same height it came up REALLY slow.  I mean, it took me like 7-8 seconds to grind out the concentric portion of the repetition.  I was moving almost imperceptably slow.  This time I snapped that whore up with confidence in less than half that time.  I got myself incredibly aroused.  I was going crazy.  It took a lot out of me though, which is why I dropped a couple sets of Oly squats.  I was punished.

Overall this was an awesome workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Damn, that's an awesome w/o. It's things like your journal that makes me miss it! I haven't been working out much at all so right now my shoulder feels fine. I'm hoping if I keep working the rotator and stretching my shoulder it'll do better this time. I saw about your last competition. I was kinda relieved because I really wanted to go to support you but realized last minute it was Easter weekend. Who has a competition Easter Weekend?!? LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Good work pimp....sounds like you had your head in the game 100% for them box squats!  Good job!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

Nice box squats pimp... I'll need to try those as an ME lift some time... For some reason, I don't think I could get much more than 225 on them.

And of course, your GM's are always craziness !


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 2, 2006)

Congrats on the PR!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Way to SNAP THAT WHORE UP !!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to SNAP THAT WHORE UP !!!!



Ah, well... What else would a Cow*pimp* do?


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Rocco*
I'm glad to hear it's doing better.  Just keep at it.  Don't forget to strengthen the other muscles that help scapulohumeral rhythm likes your traps, serratus anterior, and pectoralis minor as well.  I never even realized that comp was Easter weekend.  Not a smart move on their part, although there was actually another competition I was looking at occuring on the same day.  Oops, heh.

*DB*
Indeed I did.  Thanks man.

*Sean*
Yeah, it's an awesome ME lift.  I probably don't pause as long as I should.  There's a distint, albeit brief, pause.  Give it a try.  Thanks Sean.

*BulkMeUp*
Always a great feeling.  Muchos gracias.

*gw*
Haha, what Sean said!


Yesterday I did some mobility/flexibility work and circuit training.  Good stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yesterday I did some mobility/flexibility work and circuit training.  Good stuff.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2006)

I wish i had your squat strength


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*DB*
That's how I felt, hehe.

*shiznit*
Thanks.  I appreciate that.  Take into consideration that I have to knock ~10% off that weight when squatting Olympic style though.


*Warmup*
Activation
Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Incline Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
250 x Fail, 1 *PR*

*CG Incline Press* - 60s
145 x 10, 10, 10, 7

*CG Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
13.5 - 4x10

*Seated DB OH Press* - 60s
52.5s - 3x10

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW - 3x10 (RI after 1st set was a bit longer, like 90s)

*CG Towel Chins* - 60s
BW x 8, 8, 6, 3 (25 Total) + Towel Gorilla Hang x 30s

*Face Pulls* - 60s
5 - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout today.  I was so mad that first attempt on the incline pressing.  I just didn't hold the weight confidently above me and it threw off my groove.  The second attempt went up quick off the chest but as soon as the triceps over lost all its velocity.  Bastard triceps.  I'm going to abuse the Hell out of CG pressing of various kinds; that always smashes my triceps into shape.

All my accessory work was solid.  Everything was a bit stronger.  The overhead pressing felt partcularly good.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> This time I snapped that whore up with confidence in less than half that time.  I got myself incredibly aroused.



Interesting gym you go to, Pimp.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good workout today. I was so mad that first attempt on the incline pressing. I just didn't hold the weight confidently above me and it threw off my groove. The second attempt went up quick off the chest but as soon as the triceps over lost all its velocity. Bastard triceps. I'm going to abuse the Hell out of CG pressing of various kinds; that always smashes my triceps into shape.
> 
> All my accessory work was solid. Everything was a bit stronger. The overhead pressing felt partcularly good.


 
CP--do you do any floor pressing for reps other than ME work?  I tried using the floor press for reps a few months ago, and I really liked it, really fried my triceps


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Pimp, just wanted to say that was a Great read in BRother Garys journal the other day, kudos to you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2006)

250 on incline press !!!!!!!   Damn !!


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday*

*TT*
I wouldn't have it any other way.

*Stewart*
I usually keep the partials relegated to ME territory; I prefer to full ROM movements that kill the triceps like JM pressing, close grip pressing of various kinds (My favorite by far), Tate pressing, etc.  I might give it a shot at some point though.

*Archangel*
Thanks.  I hope it helps him out!

*gw*
Yeah, I was happy about it.  Hehe.


Thursday consisted of some circuit training action.  I think next circuit workout I do I will try to remember what I did and post it up.


*Warmup*
Activation/Stabiliziation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Deadlifts* - DE
135 x 2
185 x 2
225 x 2
285 - 16x1

*RDLs* - 60s
320 - 4x6

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
65s - 2x6
60s - 2x6

*Seated Leg Curls* - 60s
14 x 10
15 - 2x10

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Tube - 3x15

*Spread Eagle Situps* - 60s
50 - 3x15

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Solid workout.  I'm trying to keep my accessory work pretty much the same and progress very slowly.  For example, since the DBs don't have 2.5 pound steppings beyond the 55s or 60s, I did 2 sets at a higher weight and 2 sets at the previous weight on the Bulgarian squats.  Only raised the RDLs by 5 pounds.  Nonetheless, I think it will work better that way.  I sometimes get too caught up in trying to push myself up in strength too quickly.

I focused on speed pulls for the dynamic work.  After reading some stuff from Louie Simmons I decided to give a large slew of singles a shot.  I only waited about 20 seconds in between each one, but I definitely pulled with a good amount of speed.  In a few weeks, after attacking speed pulls a little more, I want to retest my deadlift max.

The stuff I used for the GHR setup was in use, so I skipped it and did some leg curls in the interest of time.  Leg curls are lame in comparison, but my hammies were fried nonetheless.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2006)

Damn, that looks like a rapage workout... Are the RDL's Rack Deadlifts or Romanian?


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, that looks like a rapage workout... Are the RDL's Rack Deadlifts or Romanian?



Romanian DLs.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2006)

gettin' strong pimp!  lookin' good.  maybe one day i will be as strong as you!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 6, 2006)

Hey pimp, I got a question for ya... Tomorrow's DE Bench day, and I've been doing 125lbs x 8 sets x 3 reps.... Do you think I should up the intensity to 135, and pause .5-1 sec at the bottom? If so, should I drop the volume down to about 4 sets instead of 8?


----------



## CowPimp (May 7, 2006)

*Sunday*

*P-funk*
Hah, yeah right.  I don't think there's a single lift that you couldn't dwarf me with strength wise.

*Sean*
No need to drop the volume any more than that.  In fact, I might do more like 10-12 sets with your lowest intensity DE lifting and 8-10 sets with the higher intensity sets if you are still getting stuck fairly low.  Also, I like to wave up over 3-4 weeks form 50-60% of my 1RM and then fall back down to 50%.  That's a WS suggestion that I have come to enjoy and see results with.


*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
145 - 8x3

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
195 - 4x6

*Yates' Rows* - 60s
185 x 5
230 - 4x6

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
95 x 4
140 x 6, 5, 4

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW+25 - 3x6

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s
225 x 3sets

*Seated Towel Rows* - 60s
12.5 - 2x10

*Shoulder Horn* - 60s
25s - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty solid workout today.  My CG benches went way up.  Last time the 3rd set was dropped to 185 and the 4th set to 175, and I was really close to failing.  A mini boost on the Yates' rows.  Overhead pressing went up significantly too.  I should be able to get straight 6s within the next 2 weeks.  I used a trap bar for the farmer's walks this time.  Our biggest DBs are 100s, so I said it's time to take it up a notch.  I think I'll do well with the trap bar.  I liked it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 8, 2006)

gettin' strong pimp! lookin' good. maybe one day i will be as strong as you!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

I agree with everbody else... Looking strong CP !!


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

*Monday*

*Bulk*
Smartass.  Hehe.

*gw*
Thank ya sir.

*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Good Mornings* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1
320 x 1 *PR*

*Pull Throughs* - 60s
15 (The stack) - 4x15

*Olympic Squats* - 60s
225 - 3x8

*GHRs* - 60s
Band Assist - 3x8

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Tube - 3x15

*Hanging Tick Tocks* - 60s
BW x 5, 5, 4

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout today.  GMs went well.  I decided to first start with my previous best even though I was pretty sure I could do more.  I haven't maxed on these in a while, so I was fairly conservative.  That felt good, so I went for a small PR and got it.  Accessory work was on point, and next week I'll work in that 4th sets of Olympic squats.  God those are fucking rough after the first couple of lifts.  I'm happy the numbers are where they are with a pre-exhausted posterior chain though.  Definitely a good sign.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2006)

How the %@!* do you do 320 on Good Mornings? How deep are you bending over? My back would snap if i did that much weight.


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> How the %@!* do you do 320 on Good Mornings? How deep are you bending over? My back would snap if i did that much weight.



I'm bending probably just short of parallel.  I basically push my hips back until they stop moving, and when I would have to continue the movement by actually tipping downard I stop.  My stomach is usually about parallel, but my back has a tight arch in it that keeps it a little above that.


----------



## CowPimp (May 8, 2006)

By the way, I added some pictures to my gallery.  They are about 13-14 pounds heavier than my previous shots.  I look all kinds of stoned in several of them, but I'm honestly not, heh.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2006)

got some quads in there!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 9, 2006)

Nice progress pimp, i can definitely see the gains. Good work!


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 9, 2006)

Looking good in the new pics!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> By the way, I added some pictures to my gallery.  They are about 13-14 pounds heavier than my previous shots.*  I look all kinds of stoned in several of them, but I'm honestly not, heh.*



Haha, RIGHT........


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.  I appreciate the support; I truly do.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

All that hard work is paying off CP !!! Congrats !


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

*Tuesday*



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> All that hard work is paying off CP !!! Congrats !



I feel like it has, thanks man.


*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1*
Renegade Rows @ 24kg kettlebells x 30s
Front Bench Jumps x 30s
Plyo Pushup onto Med Ball x 30s
Lateral Bench Jumps x 30s

*Circuit 2*
Burpee with Pushup to NG Chinup x 60s
Jumprope x 60s

*Complex*
Power Cleans @ 95 x 6
Front Squats @ 95 x 6
OH Press @ 95 x 6
Back Squats @ 95 x 6
RDLs @ 95 x 6
Bent Rows @ 95 x 6

*Circuit 3 & 4*
Body Squats x 15 on Circuit 3
Lunges x 8 on Circuit 4
Pushups x 15
Body Rows x 10
Hyperextensions x 15
Dips x 10
Pullups x 5 on Circuit 3
Chinups x 5 on Circuit 4

*Circuit 5*
DB Hang Snatches @ 52.5 x 40s
Med Ball Slams @ 16 x 40s
Turkish Getups @ 16kg kettlebell x 40s

*Sprints*

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Vomit, roll around in the vomit, and then vomit some more.  40s rest intervals throughout.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 9, 2006)

I wish I could train with you sometime to get a feel for circuits...


----------



## CowPimp (May 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I wish I could train with you sometime to get a feel for circuits...



You say that now.  You will curse yourself after the session.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You say that now.  You will curse yourself after the session.



After the first session, I'm sure, but it'd give me ideas to work with, and practically killing yourself in the gym can be fun.


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> After the first session, I'm sure, but it'd give me ideas to work with, and practically killing yourself in the gym can be fun.



Well, I must say I do enjoy lifting.  The bit of pain of suffering that comes along with it is enjoyable too really (Except maybe an HIT style double rest-paused set of squats, ugh).  However, I don't really look forward to the circuits.  Afterward I feel great.  Beforehand I feel anxious.  During I feel nauseous and constantly have to fight giving up.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, I must say I do enjoy lifting.  The bit of pain of suffering that comes along with it is enjoyable too really (Except maybe an HIT style double rest-paused set of squats, ugh).  However, I don't really look forward to the circuits.  Afterward I feel great.  Beforehand I feel anxious.  During I feel nauseous and constantly have to fight giving up.


Heh, yeah... I had a bit of experience with circuit style training in the summers... When I was younger, I used to have a personal tennis coach I took lessons from usually 2-3 times a week... This was always in the summer, usually in 80-90 degree weather on a tennis court... He'd have me do suicides, circuits consisting of sprinting up to the net, side stepping to the right, running backwards, side stepping left, and sprinting forward again... After each he'd have me do 10 pushups to start with, he later upped it to 20.

Other drills he'd hit the tennis balls to opposite ends of the court, and if I missed making it to more than 2, he'd have me do more suicides or circuits . He definately knew how to motivate !

Outside in the hot weather, and sun that would kill me... It felt so good to go back home in the air conditioning and get something cold to drink !


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, yeah... I had a bit of experience with circuit style training in the summers... When I was younger, I used to have a personal tennis coach I took lessons from usually 2-3 times a week... This was always in the summer, usually in 80-90 degree weather on a tennis court... He'd have me do suicides, circuits consisting of sprinting up to the net, side stepping to the right, running backwards, side stepping left, and sprinting forward again... After each he'd have me do 10 pushups to start with, he later upped it to 20.
> 
> Outside in the hot weather, and sun that would kill me... It felt so good to go back home in the air conditioning and get something cold to drink !



Yeah, that sucks balls.  I can't stand exercising heat like that.  I already sweat like a goddamned fountain inside a nice air conditioned gym.  Honestly, I think workouts like that are about as tough as they come.


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Double Chain Bench Press* - ME
45 x 5 (No chains)
45 x 3 (One pair of chains)
95 x 3 (One pair of chains)
135 x 3 (Two pairs of chains after this point)
155 x 1
175 x 1
195 x 1
205 x F

*CG Incline Press* - 60s
145 x 10, 10, 10, 9

*CG Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
14 - 4x8

*Seated DB OH Press* - 60s
55s - 3x8

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW+10 - 3x8

*CG Towel Chins* - 60s
BW x 8, 8, 7, 2 + Towel Gorilla Hang x 30s

*Face Pulls* - 60s
5 - 3x13

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty solid workout.  I decided to get some accomodating resistance into my ME work to get my lockout solid.  That was hard with 2 pairs of chains.  Someone at the gym told me each chain is 40 pounds, so I probably had about 25-30 pounds out of them at lockout (Not 100% off the floor), which equates to 100-120 pounds of resistance at lockout.  That would mean 295-315 in this case.  I'm not sure, but I can definitely see this helping my lockout.  As I progressed through my warmups I noticed that it helped me continue to really drive the bar and accelerate hard after that initial burst up.  I may even start implementing some chain action of DE day if I get stuck at 285 for too long.  I'll probably test again in 2 weeks and shoot for 290-295.  I'll use the same ME lift next week and try to hit 200-205 with 2 pairs of chains.

Accessory work was good.  Everything went up.  I backed off some of the volume but increased the load a bit on the seated rows.  Same with the OH pressing and chinups.  Next week I'll try to maintain the same amount of weight but bring the volume back up a little bit.  CG incline pressing didn't quite make it to 4 sets of 10, but last time I ended at 7 reps on the last set.  I will probably go up on this and back down the volume a bit.


----------



## BigDyl (May 10, 2006)

We'll have to train sometime Cow.  I'm in annapolis all the time... you're close by, right?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> We'll have to train sometime Cow.  I'm in annapolis all the time... you're close by, right?



You mean....... You actually workout?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I wish I could train with you sometime to get a feel for circuits...


No you dont!

Pimp lookin good in here bud!  How goes it?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> No you dont!
> 
> Pimp lookin good in here bud!  How goes it?



YES I DO !


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

*BigDyl*
I'm about 45-50 minutes away from Annapolis.  Unfortunately I have no car right now; mine has a blown head gasket.  I have nowhere near enough money to fix it.  I also train at fairly weird times because I work midday to evenings, although it varies a lot because my clients cancel and shift their schedules around all the time and whatnot.  I would be down though.

*DB*
Things are well.  Finishing off the school year strong.  Owned my anatomy & physiology final.  A 50 question multiple choice test that I finished in 5 minutes, literally.  I'm pretty confident that I got a 100%.  Got one more left and I'm home free.  Thanks for checking in DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DB*
> Things are well.  Finishing off the school year strong.  Owned my anatomy & physiology final.  A 50 question multiple choice test that I finished in 5 minutes, literally.  I'm pretty confident that I got a 100%.  Got one more left and I'm home free.  Thanks for checking in DB.


Congrats on the final bud!  Yea I took this semester off and I just registered for some BS classes for fall.  Come spring when they offer some good classes like sports medecine and shit I plan to take a few more.  I guess I plan to make college a life long deal LOL.  Its stupid they offer core classes in the fall and electives in the spring...so damn stupid!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *BigDyl*
> I'm about 45-50 minutes away from Annapolis.  Unfortunately I have no car right now; mine has a blown head gasket.  I have nowhere near enough money to fix it.  I also train at fairly weird times because I work midday to evenings, although it varies a lot because my clients cancel and shift their schedules around all the time and whatnot.  I would be down though.



So, do you just have your buddies take you everywhere? Walk, or bike???


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2006)

*DB*
That's cool man.  I feel you on the student career track.  I'll probably be doing that myself.  In fact I think I want to always be taking at least one class if I can manage it.  Even after I have a degree, the few hundred dollars required to take a class at a community college is worth it.  The knowledge you gain is worth it.  It actually pushes me to study more than I do without.  Otherwise I just come on here and post instead, heh.

That's weird how they organize the selection of classes.  Whatever, one semester sucks and the other one is gonna be fun.  I guess it could be worse.  You could live in Iraq, heh.

*Sean*
I take the subway to work; I was doing that before my car broke down.  It's too much of a pain in the ass to park in DC and it's only an extra 15 minutes or so each way.  Plus I have been studying my NSCA textbook on the way there and back.  I also recently just read a book on program design given to me by another trainer there.  I was taking the bus to one of my classes and walking to the other; they are on different campuses for the same school.

We have a good subway/bus system here.  I can get wherever I need using that pretty much.  It's actually saving me money with gas prices so damned high.  I miss my car though.  I'm surprised it didn't break down sooner.  I was pushing like 50% more horsepower over stock, crashed it going REALLY fast, and I beat the shit out of it all the time.  Heh.


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday*

Yesterday I did some circuit work action.  Good stuff.


*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Deadlifts* - DE
135 x 2
185 x 2
225 x 2
245 - 16x1

*RDLs* - 60s
325 - 4x6

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
65s - 4x6

*GHRs* - 60s
Black Tube x 6
Green Tube x 6
Red Tube x 6

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Tube - 3x15

*Spread Eagle Situps* - 60s
60 - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Excellent workout.  My form and speed were awesome on the speed pulls.  I scraped my shins up good.  My left shin was bleeding pretty good and one of the other trainers said, "Those most be some nice pulls," and pointed at my leg; he can pull aobut 540-550 @ 180-185 pounds of bodyweight, so I definitely respect his comment.  I hadn't noticed the blood before he pointed it out.  Good stuff, except I bled all over the bar and it was a bitch to clean, heh.

Accessory work was good.  I ended up going with a pretty weak resistance band on the GHRs.  The band I was using before was retired from overuse.  The tubes were good enough though.  The first two helped me too much, but the red one was okay when I grabbed a little ways up it.  Solid workout all in all.  We'll see if all these speed pulls help me out come time in about a week and a half when I retest the deadlift.  I'm feeling good about it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

Nice  !!!!    I like to see blood in someone elses journal


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

are you DLing over/under?


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

*YM*
Hehe, thanks.

*P-funk*
Yeah, I am.  I said I wanted to try a hook grip but decided that I'm unwilling to set myself back number wise right now in order to train it.  I do, however, use DOH grip where I can.  I can use DOH on 225 and 245 no problem.  The 325 of the RDLs definitely calls for alternate though.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *YM*
> Hehe, thanks.
> 
> *P-funk*
> Yeah, I am.  I said I wanted to try a hook grip but decided that I'm unwilling to set myself back number wise right now in order to train it.  I do, however, use DOH grip where I can.  I can use DOH on 225 and 245 no problem.  The 325 of the RDLs definitely calls for alternate though.




gotcha....still cool.  It wouldn't make sense I guess since you aren't trying to be an olympic lifter.  Speceficity.  I hear ya on the setting the numbers back though.  I can hold some wicked weight for RDLs with an over/under grip but it just isn't specific to what I do anymore so I never do it.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice  !!!!    I like to see blood in someone elses journal



Hehe, I have blood on 2 or 3 of my paper workout logs from ripping my hand up on deadlifts, and then again pressing, and using cable machines...


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

What's up Pimp?  I hope things are going well for you.


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

*P-funk*
I'll probably experiment with it at some point, but right now I'm just more focused on pulling big weight.

*Sean*
Hah, that's classic.  Battle scars rule.

*BM*
Greetings sir.  Things are good I spose.  Just chuggin' along right now.  Take my last final tomorrow morning and then chill for the summer (As if 2 classes was really that hard).  The job is going well, but I still want more clients.  I might try to open up my schedule more after I sign up for classes in the fall.  We shall see.  How's life with you?


----------



## CowPimp (May 14, 2006)

*Sunday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
155 - 8x3

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
200 x 6, 6, 5, 5

*Yates' Rows* - 60s
235 - 4x5

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
140 x 6, 5, 4

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW+27.5 - 3x5

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s
230 - 3x3way

*CG Seated Towel Rows* - 60s
13 - 2x8

*Shoulder Horn* - 60s
25s - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good workout.  The only thing I didn't hit my mark on was the OH pressing.  It's definitely my triceps holding me back on that lift though.  I drive the bar from clavicle/chin level to overhead and then it slows down really quick.  Triceps can suck my ballsack.  I might narrow my grip on these some more to really trash my triceps, suck it up, and drop the weight a bit.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Nice looking workout. Those are nice looking standing MP's though!

And your pics are awesome Cow...I get jealous at how good you look but then I have to remind myself of all your hard work and the dedication you commit to your lifestyle. Definately paying off!


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

You're a monster CP ! Nice wo


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Farmer's Walks* - 60s
> 230 - 3x3way



What do you use for these? A trap bar, or 115lbs DB's?


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

what about this?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what about this?





Funny he used "was" instead of the correct, "were."


----------



## CowPimp (May 15, 2006)

*Monday*

*Rocco*
Thanks Rocco.  The diet is the hardest part.  That's part of the reason I have been exercising 6-7 days each week, so that I can loosen up on my diet a bit more on the weekends, heh.

*gw*
Thanks man, I'm tryin'.

*Sean*
Trap bar.  I used to use DBs, but we only have 100s at my gym.

*P-funk*
Oh God, Ironman is a dumbshit.  How much you wanna bet that's either a lie or a really small competition.


*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Good Mornings* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
305 x 1
325 x Fail, 1 *PR*

*Pull Throughs* - 60s
16 - 4x12

*Front Squats* - 60s
185 - 3x8

*GHRs* - 60s
Red Band Assist - 3x8

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Band - 3x15

*Hanging Ticktocks* - 60s
BW - 3x5

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Honestly, I got a tad scared and psyched myself out on that first good morning attempt.  I walked around, used a lot of visulation, and got kind of angry, then proceeded to pound it out.  I was really slow out of the hole for the first 1/4 of the movement, but snapped my hips up pretty quick for the latter portion.

I decided to throw in front squats instead of back squats today for some reason.  I just felt like I needed to shift the emphasis to my quads a bit more on that exercise seeing how much I punish my posterior chain with everything else.  I hate front squats, but I love them at the same time.  I haven't done them in a while, but I'm confident I can do quite a bit more as I get back into the groove with them.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 15, 2006)

I honestly can't imagine anyone doing GM's with 325lbs, that's crazy  Props to you for that... I think the most weight I've ever seen anyone at my gym use on GM's is 135lbs.

Hell, 325lbs is more than I squat... The thought of GMing even 80% of my squat would scare the shit out of me as an attempt.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> 305 x 1
> 325 x Fail, 1 *PR*


 I dont think i have ever held up that much of weight on any exercise.. ever!


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

Heh, thanks guys.  For some reason the good morning is just my exercise.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

do you think you could ever post a video of you doing those good mornings next time you do them?  I think a lot of us would LOVE to see what a 325 pound good morning looks like!  I would also love to compare your form to my form on them, cause obviously you are doing them right or else you would be in a wheel chair by now, lol

I have another question for you if you don't mind...on a westside template, is it ok to do the upper and lower ME days next to each other and the DE next to each other, or should they be spaced out?  For example, if I wanna workout M, T, Th, and F, can I do ME bench on M, ME legs on T, DE bench on Th, and DE legs on F?

Thanks!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 16, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> , cause obviously you are doing them right or else you would be in a wheel chair by now, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the past, I'm done it like this: DE Bench on Sunday, ME Squat on Monday, ME Bench on Wednesday, and DE Squat on Friday....

However, I'm switching my ME and DE bench days so I can train with some hardcore Westside guys on Sunday.

I don't know if I'd like all my workouts to have had a workout the day before, or are going to have a workout the day after... CP could give you a more informed opinion on that.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> In the past, I'm done it like this: DE Bench on Sunday, ME Squat on Monday, ME Bench on Wednesday, and DE Squat on Friday....
> 
> However, I'm switching my ME and DE bench days so I can train with some hardcore Westside guys on Sunday.
> 
> I don't know if I'd like all my workouts to have had a workout the day before, or are going to have a workout the day after... CP could give you a more informed opinion on that.


 
thanks for the tip  ...i would prefer to do something like you mentioned, but I like to have weekends off due to lots of obligations plus the fact I never feel right working out on the weekends, it's just my thing I guess.


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1*
Renegade Rows @ 24kg KBs x 30s
Forward/Backward Bench Hurdle Jumps x 30s
Hindu Pushups x 30s
Lateral Bench Hurdle Jumps x 30s

*Complex 1 @ 95lb BB*
Power Cleans x 6
Front Squats x 6
Standing OH Press x 6
Back Squats x 6
RDLs x 6
Bent Rows x 6

*Circuit 2*
Burpee with Pushups to Chinup x 60s
Jumprope x 60s

*Circuit 3*
Uni DB Hang Snatch @ 52.5lb DB x 40s
Forward Ball Smash @ 15lb MB x 40s
Inch Worms x 40s

*Circuit 4 & 5*
Body Squats x 15 (Circuit 4)
Hindu Squats x 15 (Circuit 5)
Pushups x 15
Body Rows x 10
Hypers x 15
Dips x 10
WG Pullups x 5 (Circuit 4)
CG Chinups x 5 (Circuit 5)
Mountain Climbers x 30s (Circuit 4)
Burpees x 10 (Circuit 5)

*Circuit 6*
Stairs x 5
Jumping Jacks x 30

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


So, yeah, a lot of sweating and stuff.  That damned complex is always really rough.  I might just drop the weight by 10 pounds on that and try to bang out 5 rounds of those one day.  That shit is hard!  The burpee to chinup is nasty too.


Thanks Stewart.  I'll have to convince my brother to let me use his camera one day and do that.  I keep planning on putting a video of myself doing something up, but I just slack on it.  I also wanted a video of me doing a clean so I could get a form critique.

I would just organize the sessions however you can work it in, but try to avoid 3 sessions in a row.  You don't even have to follow a calendar week.  Some people prefer a 1on/1off kind a deal, especially if you're natural.  A friend of mine likes lifting only 3 days each week, so he does MWF and does the speed work for the bench and squat/DL in the same session performing a full body workout that day.  Or, you could do MWF but keep all 4 days.  You just would be missing one of them each week, but it would alternate.  My point?  Work it out however you have to!  MTThF is just fine if that's how you need to do it.  I don't prefer it that way myself, but I used to do MWFS and that worked quite well too.  I just decided to go all out and do it exactly how the big boys do it.  Plus, it works better for me now for other reasons.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup*
> Activation/Stabilization
> Dynamic Flexibility
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup*
> *Complex 1 @ 95lb BB*
> Power Cleans x 6
> Front Squats x 6
> ...


 
thanks for the reply... 
I was actually thinking of trying something like you have here in these circuits even before you wrote it here, great minds think alike I guess, my only concern is where would it fit in?  OK, lets say I stick with MTThF for now, I have W, S, S to fit these in....how demanding are they?  Do they effect recovery in any way?  Say I did your circuit 4 and 5 on W, will this effect my upper body workout on Thursday?  YOu probably get away with it cause you have extra rest days cause you work out on the weekends right?  I just think regular cardio is pathetically boring and would love to try something new and different, but don't want to affect the actual weight training sessions in my week....

what exactly is your schedule now?


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

*Baker*
I'm glad you enjoyed it; I did too after I finished lying on the floor for a minute at the end and let the endorphin rush kick in, heh.

I bet I could complete that challenge, it would just take me a while.  I probably won't and say I could though.

*Stewart*
My lifting schedule is as follows:

Monday - Squat/DL ME
Wednesday - Bench ME
Friday - Squat/DL DE
Sunday - Bench ME

I perform workouts like you just saw on Tuesday and Thursday.  Sometimes I will also do a fairly light jog on Saturday, but lately I have just been giving myself the day off.  

Recovery doesn't seem to be affected, I just don't perform any exercises which go anywhere near failure or cause significant trauma to muscle tissue.  All of that stuff would be easy for me by itself, but it's a bitch when compacted together with all those exercises in such a short time.  My goal is to tax my cardiovascular system while leaving my muscular and nervous systems pretty much fresh, though there is some taxing.  Pullups are probably the highest intensity exericse I do, but the upper back can handle a shitload of volume and mine needs it.


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Stabilization
Dynamic Flexibility

*Double Chain Bench Press* - ME
45 x 5 (No chains)
45 x 3 (One pair of chains)
45 x 3 (Two pairs of chains from here on)
95 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1 *PR*
185 x 1

*CG Incline Press* - 60s
150 - 4x8

*CG Seated Rows* - 60s
14 - 4x9

*Seated DB OH Press* - 60s
55s - 3x9

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW+12.5 - 3x8

*CG Towel Chins* - 60s
BW x 9, 8, 8 + Towel Gorilla Hang x 30s

*Face Pulls* - 60s
5.5 - 3x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Excellent workout.  I went up 10 pounds over last week on that ME exercise.  The weight is probably hovering at or right below 3 plates at lockout.  It went up pretty slow, but it was steady.  Weight and/or reps went up on essentially everything else too, so I can't complain.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2006)

I like seeing the word "Gorilla" in workouts!!   LOL   Keep it up and YOU WILL BE A GORILLA


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2006)

Finally using chains huh? Did you bring your own, or does the gym have some?


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

*YM*
Thanks, I think...  Haha!

*Sean*
Yeah, I used chains last week too actually.  My gym has some chains; hopefully this helps my lockout.  I'm going to try and hit a 5 pound PR next week.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Sean*
> Yeah, I used chains last week too actually.  My gym has some chains; hopefully this helps my lockout.  I'm going to try and hit a 5 pound PR next week.



Nice. What gym are you at again? I think it's kind of odd that my gym doesn't have chains... They have pretty much everything else I could want minus bumper plates.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice. What gym are you at again? I think it's kind of odd that my gym doesn't have chains... They have pretty much everything else I could want minus bumper plates.



It's actually a training studio, it's the place where I work.  It's called BodySmith.  Awesome little place.  It's pretty small, and the bulk of it is comprised of 7 power racks, so I never have to wait for one to open up, hehe.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's actually a training studio, it's the place where I work.  It's called BodySmith.  Awesome little place.  It's pretty small, and the bulk of it is comprised of 7 power racks, so I never have to wait for one to open up, hehe.


Damn, nice... I thought have 6 squat racks, and 2 power racks was nice.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, nice... I thought have 6 squat racks, and 2 power racks was nice.



It's really all you need.  Lots of racks, dumbbells, two cable setups (Double stack, seated row, & pulldown), a couple leg presses, a few hamstring curl/leg extensions, and a bunch of somehwat extranious crap like kettlebells, medicine balls, stability balls, and resistance tubes.  A couple other neat things lying around like stretching straps, jump ropes, chains, balls with ropes on them, etc.  A cool joint.


Did some circuit work today along with mobility and flexibility stuff.  Another trainer worked out with me and was almost able to keep up.  He had to bail on a couple of the circuits and didn't move as fast as me on some of them, but he did pretty good, or much better than the last people who tried to join me.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Stabiliation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Deadlifts* - DE
135 x 2
185 x 2
225 x 2
265 - 16x1

*RDLs* - 60s
335 - 4x6

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
70s - 3x5

*GHRs* - 60s
Red Tube Assist - 3x6

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Tube - 3x15

*Spread Eagle Situps* - 60s
60 - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Made a big jump on RDLs for some reason.  I was going to be more conservative, but I felt like bucking it.  I'm surprised my grip held up, though it did start to get fatigued after the Bulgarians.  The next weight increase I make I will concurrently decrease the volume too by dropping a rep from each set.  This is what I did with the Bulgarians, though I also dropped a set from these.  That 10 pound total jump is a lot to make when dealing with a unilateral movement at this stage of the game.  Nonetheless, I pulled it off.  I'm trying to work my hands down the tube on the GHRs slowly too.  I want to get to the point where I'm going them by holding right above, or onto, the handles.  Solid workout; very pleased with those numbers.  I felt strong and quick on all the deadlifts after the first few too; it took a minute to get into the groove.  

I'm going to try for a DL PR on Monday.  I want to pull 425 conventional.  I did pull 425 sumo once, but it was kind of iffy too.  I BARELY locked it out before my grip decided to take a shit.  I'm feeling real good about my grip right now thoguh.  I'm feeling confident enough that I might even break that record.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup*
> Activation/Stabiliation
> Dynamic Flexibility
> 
> ...




Good luck CowPimp on getting your DL PR on Monday. On paper you should be able to lockout a 425 deadlift, with all your DB work, turkish get ups, pullups and farmer walks your grip strength must be killer... )) 

Also, how long did your last training sessions take: 30, 45, 60 min or more?
How long are you usually in the gym for?


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

those are good RDLs.  that is nice weight.


good luck with the PR.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup*
> Activation/Stabiliation
> Dynamic Flexibility
> 
> ...


 
now that is 16 singles at 265 you did?  thats a lot of pulling!  What % of 1RM were you using?  I ask cause I am starting to do a 3 week rotation where I go from 70% to 75% to 80%, and my 80% was pretty heavy, since my 1RM is 405, and I only did 5 singles.

and the RDLs are awesome man.....how far down did you go?


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 20, 2006)

lmao.... I'm so behind on the abbreviations, that I have a hard time reading the journal.

stupid me.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

*Baker*
I hope you're right.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.

The actual lifting portion of my workout is generally right around an hour.  I also do a dynamic warm-up that takes me about 10 minutes and a solid 20 minutes of static stretching at the end.  So, in total the resistance training workouts take me about 90 minutes including warmup and cooldown.  When I do those circuit sessions, it is more like an hour including warmup and cooldown.

*P-funk*
Thanks man.

*Stewart*
I was deeming my max to be at 405, so about 65% of that.  I waited 20-30 seconds in between each single to make sure I could impart maximal velocity on the bar each time.

I go down to about mid-shin or so.  There is significantly less than 6 inches between the floor and the plates.

*Camaro*
RDLs are Romanian deadlifts, or stiff-legged deadlifts.  GHRs are glute-ham raises.  DB means dumbbell, but I think you knew that, hehe.


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

*Sunday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
155 - 8x3

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
200 - 2x6
205 - 2x4

*Yates' Rows* - 60s
235 - 4x6

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
150 - 3x3

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW+27.5 - 3x6

*Farmer's Walks* - 60s
235 - 3x3way

*CG Seated Towel Rows* - 60s
13 - 2x9

*Shoulder Horn* - 60s
27.5s - 3x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout.  Mostly up on everything a significant amount.  Went really heavy on the OH presses because I felt like it.  Poop in a hat.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Warmup*
> 
> 
> Good workout.  Mostly up on everything a significant amount.  Went really heavy on the OH presses because I felt like it.  *Poop in a hat.*



 Nice workout pimp.


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Deadlifts* - ME
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
365 x 1
385 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1 *PR*
430 x 1 *PR*

*Good Mornings* - 60s
240 - 3x8

*Front Squats* - 60s
190 - 3x8

*GHRs* - 60s
Red Band Assist - 3x8

*Reverse Hypers* - 60s
Black Band - 3x15

*Hanging Ticktocks* - 60s
BW - 3x5

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Fuck yeah.  Fresh PR on the deadlifts, and much cleaner than the last time.  I used a conventional stance, and my grip did really well.  It felt solid as a rock.  The 425 came up pretty slow but smooth.  The 430 came up at a steady pace, but I didn't get myself as tight as I needed right out of the gate and drifted forward a tad.  I quickly tightened up and saved it.  A nice clean lift form there on out.  I don't care about the accessory work, but that went pretty well too.  I probably could've hit 435, but I wanted to play it safe.  I'm damned happy anyway.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2006)

CowPimp what program are you doing?

Upper/ lower?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on the PB. I knew you could do it!
::


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Uh Oh  !! Look out Trip !! Here comes CP  

Way to go  CP   Incredible deads


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

*Baker*
I'm using the Westside template.  Two days each week are dedicated to the squat/deadlift, and two days are dedicated to the bench press.  One session for each lift is devoted to maximal strength; the other is devoted to speed/power.  It sort of turns into an upper-lower split, but it doesn't have to depending on your weak points.  For example, upper back work is sometimes performed on the squat/deadlift days.

*gwcaton*
Hah, I think I'm a ways away from him.  Thanks though Gary.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 22, 2006)

hey CP, question for you concerning rep ranges for accessory work with westside.  

I am a former max-ot junkie, so I tend to want to do everything within 4-6 reps with heavier weight, and I am very hesitant to change it up.  However, most of my accessory work is compound movements cause I have some bad joints and the isolation work just kills my elbows, so do you think I am doing more harm than good by going heavy ass weight for 4-6 reps on the accessories after the max effort move?

for example, today for bench I did max bench for one rep, 3 sets of 4-6 reps incline bench, 3 sets chest supported rows 4-6 reps, 2 sets close grip bench, 2 sets upright rows.  I was exhausted when I was done.

Do you think it's more beneficial to allow higher reps lighter weight when following westside or just do what works?

thanks


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey CP, question for you concerning rep ranges for accessory work with westside.
> 
> I am a former max-ot junkie, so I tend to want to do everything within 4-6 reps with heavier weight, and I am very hesitant to change it up.  However, most of my accessory work is compound movements cause I have some bad joints and the isolation work just kills my elbows, so do you think I am doing more harm than good by going heavy ass weight for 4-6 reps on the accessories after the max effort move?
> 
> ...



Well, first of all, I would never go heavier than your 8RM or so for any isolation movement.  I don't really see the point.  There's no need to develop neural adaptations on the isolation work.

I think it is very important to go lighter on the accessory work at least some of the time.  The conjugate method used in this instance is extremely neurally demanding.  Adding accessory work that is also highly neurally demanding all the time is probably not a good idea.  What I do is perform lighter accessory work on ME day and heavier accessory work on DE day.  I also try to avoid hitting failure too often with the accessory work.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, first of all, I would never go heavier than your 8RM or so for any isolation movement. I don't really see the point. There's no need to develop neural adaptations on the isolation work.
> 
> I think it is very important to go lighter on the accessory work at least some of the time. The conjugate method used in this instance is extremely neurally demanding. Adding accessory work that is also highly neurally demanding all the time is probably not a good idea. What I do is perform lighter accessory work on ME day and heavier accessory work on DE day. I also try to avoid hitting failure too often with the accessory work.


 
ahh, so simple yet so easy to overlook....so go for around 8-10 reps on DE day and 4-6 reps on DE day....Brilliant! lol


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ahh, so simple yet so easy to overlook....so go for around 8-10 reps on DE day and 4-6 reps on DE day....Brilliant! lol



Yeah, something like that.  Though, on DE day, I usually stick to the higher end of that spectrum, so in reality I am probably using about my 8RM.  I will do 3-4 sets of 6 with the same weight with 60s of rest inbetween sets.  You don't have to do things exactly like me, but that's just what I have been doing.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, something like that.  Though, on DE day, I usually stick to the higher end of that spectrum, so in reality I am probably using about my 8RM.  I will do 3-4 sets of 6 with the same weight with 60s of rest inbetween sets.  You don't have to do things exactly like me, but that's just what I have been doing.



Hrmm... I think I maybe have been going a little too heavy on my accessory work on some of my lifts then. Could a bogged down CNS lead to insomnia? I haven't been sleeping well at all the past 5 days or so...


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm... I think I maybe have been going a little too heavy on my accessory work on some of my lifts then. Could a bogged down CNS lead to insomnia? I haven't been sleeping well at all the past 5 days or so...



Possibly, yes.  Though I doubt you've overtrained already.  Back off a bit and see if that improves.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Possibly, yes.  Though I doubt you've overtrained already.  Back off a bit and see if that improves.



Well, I'm JUST recently started increasing volume because when I first started , I was cutting, but I'm eating about 1.8 times the cals I was when I first started now. Anyway, a week break should do me good after this week... I think I'll just do some active recovery at home doing some pullups, pushups, BW squats, stretching, and rotar cuff work etc.


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm JUST recently started increasing volume because when I first started , I was cutting, but I'm eating about 1.8 times the cals I was when I first started now. Anyway, a week break should do me good after this week... I think I'll just do some active recovery at home doing some pullups, pushups, BW squats, stretching, and rotar cuff work etc.



I'm actually going to take a week off after this week too I think.  I probably will still workout most days of the week, but it will be an unload nonetheless.  Within the next couple of unloads I make actually take off an entire week from the gym too...  Shudder at the thought...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm actually going to take a week off after this week too I think.  I probably will still workout most days of the week, but it will be an unload nonetheless.  Within the next couple of unloads I make actually take off an entire week from the gym too...  *Shudder at the thought...*



Hehe, for the first 4-5 days totally off, I enjoy it, but on the 5th or 6th day of doing nothing, I usually can't stand it and start back early.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 23, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hrmm... I think I maybe have been going a little too heavy on my accessory work on some of my lifts then. Could a bogged down CNS lead to insomnia? I haven't been sleeping well at all the past 5 days or so...


 
Have you ever tried GABA before bed? I swear the stuff works and works well.  I take 2 grams about an hour before bed, and once I fall asleep, I am out for the entire night.  If I don't take it, I am up all night.  

Could overtraining be a reason? Possible, but I really think that I just can't get my mind at ease at night, and it just thinks about too many things...the GABA is supposed to help you to not have a "racing mind" while trying to fall asleep. 

I swear by it...will it have detrimental effects on me later in life? Who knows, but not sleeping is detrimental to my health anyway, so where's the tradeoff? lol


----------



## Seanp156 (May 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried GABA before bed? I swear the stuff works and works well.  I take 2 grams about an hour before bed, and once I fall asleep, I am out for the entire night.  If I don't take it, I am up all night.
> 
> Could overtraining be a reason? Possible, but I really think that I just can't get my mind at ease at night, and it just thinks about too many things...the GABA is supposed to help you to not have a "racing mind" while trying to fall asleep.
> 
> I swear by it...will it have detrimental effects on me later in life? Who knows, but not sleeping is detrimental to my health anyway, so where's the tradeoff? lol



What's GABA?


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2006)

*Sean*
At this point it's about 3 days before I start to go nuts, heh.  I'm too used to exercising 6 days a week at this point, and sometimes throwing in a real light activity on the 7th.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1*
Renegade Rows @ 20kg KBs x 30s
Front and Reverse Barrier Jumps x 30s
Divebomber Pushups x 30s
Lateral Barrier Jumps x 30s

*Circuit 2*
Burpee with Pushups to NG Chinup x 60s
Jumprope x 60s

*Circuit 3*
Front Smash @ 15lb MB x 60s
Turkish Getups @ 20kg KB x 30s
Inch Worms x 30s

*Circuit 4*
Unilateral Hang Cleans @ 20kg KB x 60s
Landmines x 60s

*Circuit 5*
Chest Pass and Sprint @ 15lb MB x 30s
Jumprope x 30s
Reverse Toss and Sprint @ 15lb MB x 30s
Jumprope x 30s

*Circuit 6*
Hindu Squats x 15
Pushups x 15
Body Rows x 10
Hypers x 15
Dips x 10
WG Pullups x 5
Burpees x 10

*Death*
Suicides x 5 Round Trips

*Cooldown*
Lie on the floor x 60s
Static Stretching


I hate these workouts, but I get a ridiculous rush afterward and it makes my shower all that much better.  The suicides at the end always leave me wheezing, heh.  Again, 40s of rest in between circuits.  At some point I might try to lower that, but I am already dying as is.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's GABA?


 
LOL, sounds funny doesn't it?  

it stands for GammaAminobutyric Acid.  here is a link with some info on it:

http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/supplements-reviews/gaba-information-effects.htm

Now, I only use about 2 g a night cause I am primarily interested in it as a sleep aid.  I have yet to take a larger dose of say 5 g a night to see if it truly affects GH levels, but I definitely know that even at 2g, it helps me get deeper, less interrupted sleep.


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
250 x 1
270 x Fail, Fail, Fail!  FUCK FUCK FUCK!

*CG Incline Press* - 60s
135 - 3x12

*CG Seated Rows* - 60s
12.5 - 3x12

*DB Seated OH Press* - 60s
50s - 3x12

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW - 3x9

*CG Towel Chinups* - 60s
BW - 3x6

*Face Pulls* - 60s
4 - 3x15

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Boy was I mad about that miss on 270.  I was going to attempt 290; I hit 285 within the past couple of months.  I don't know what the deal is.  I'm thinking my nervous system is about burnt out or something.  My nervous system might still be recovering from those deadlift maxes on Monday.  My plan was to unload next week anyway.  I ended up cutting the volume of the workout down just a little bit and dropping the intensity since I made several failure maximum attempts.


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

WHOA !!!!!   Calm down big guy !!

You'll get it next time


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2006)

don't sweat it man.  everyday is not a championship day.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 24, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe those 60 second rests might be getting to you...why dont you try 2 minute rests for a couple of weeks and see how it goes....

as far as the benching goes, how often do you do the "competition" bench press as your ME move as opposed to other exercises?  I ask because I am reading a lot of conflicting things about not doing them too often and other things like to get good at something do it more.

Personally for me, the bench press sucks....it is hard on my shoulders, and I can't get into that arched back position for the life of me.  I do much better on other presses like incline, decline and close grip.  Of course, if I want to compete some day, I need to learn the proper bench press, however, for pure strength increases and if not competing, I think the other lifts I mentioned are actually a lot better for overall strength and conditioning....maybe do a rotation of incline bench, decline bench and rack presses or floor presses, maybe throw a comp bench in once a month for practice.  

Of course you always still have speed work with your regular bench press form.


----------



## CowPimp (May 24, 2006)

*gwcaton*
Maybe, I just hate when I miss attempts that I have hit before.  Of course, that happened on deadlifts a few weeks ago and then I came back to hit a PR.  Some of it is just fatigue.  I was up till 9AM at some party on Friday, and then I had to wake up at 4AM on Monday for work and didn't get home until 10:30PM.  My workout where I hit the DL PR took place early in the morning before any real fatigue kicked in.  I feel tired today though.

*P-funk*
Yeah, I know, but I hate when I fail on what was supposed to be an acclimation set, heh.  My sticking point was lower than usual too.  I think I was just not being explosive.  Really, I'm sure it was a combination of things.

*Stewart*
I allow myself full recovery on the ME exercise.  I only use 60s rest intervals for the accessory work.  I haven't attempted a bench PR in 6 weeks or a little more.  I need to do it more often I think.  Last couple weeks I did some benching with two pairs of chains on each side and did really awesome with that.  Before that I did inclines and floor pressing.  My shoulders seem to be doing fine, even the one I injured 9 months ago, but yeah, a lot of people get shoulder problems from benching.


----------



## CowPimp (May 25, 2006)

This morning I've been doing a bunch of reading from Louie Simmons and Dave Tate on getting together a Westside program; I have a light load of clients today because of memorial day weekend, hence the free time to do so, heh.  I've decided I'm going to stick with Westside again after I unload for a week.  A few things I'm going to change:

*DE Work Changes*

I'm going to wave up and down the volume with my dynamic effort work.  Week 1 would be 12x2, week 2 would be 11x2, week 3 would be 10x2 (This example is for box squats).

I'm going to perform speed work with box squats and deadlifts in the same session.

I'm going to use accomodating resistance for the dynamic effort stuff.  For now I will probably just use one pair of chains, but I may break down and buy some bands eventually.

I'm going to reduce the percentages of weight I use for dynamic effort work.  I will use 40-50% bar weight for the bench press and 50-60% bar weight with the squat and deadlift.

*RE Work Changes*

I'm going to cut down the work I do by an exercise or two each session, but pump up the volume for the primary accessory lift.

I'm going to periodize the weights I use for the main accessory lift according to a wave that last 3 weeks long.  It will be linear periodiziation within a conjugate scheme (Much like what's done with DE work).

I'm going to stay a little bit lighter on the accessory work outside of the main accessory lift.

On DE bench day, I will be going a little heavier on the main accessory lift and resting a bit longer in between sets.


I don't think I'm going to change much in the way of ME work.  I feel like I have been on the right track with my ME work for the most part.

I know, that's a lot of changes, but I think it will do me some good and keep things fresh.  I can't wait until I come back after next week.  I'm going to kill records goddammit.  I want to see my box squat go up the most.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

Doesn't louie wave the volume on dynamic effort day as 12x2, 10x2, 8x2, 6x2 with 5% increases weekly?  Can't remeber..


----------



## CowPimp (May 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Doesn't louie wave the volume on dynamic effort day as 12x2, 10x2, 8x2, 6x2 with 5% increases weekly?  Can't remeber..



He tries to keep the volume the same, but he includes weight as part of the volume equation.  So, if I move 4000 pounds of weights throughout 12 sets of 2 repetitions @ 50% of my 1RM, then I want to move 4000 pounds of weight (Or close to it) @ 60% of my 1RM, which would mean dropping a couple sets from the speed work.


----------



## CowPimp (May 25, 2006)

*Thursday*

Did some circuit stuff today.  Don't feel like posting it all; I have to get up at 4AM, so it's off to bed now.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 25, 2006)

Nice, so this means I can go bragging to people saying I moved 4000lbs today.


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, so this means I can go bragging to people saying I moved 4000lbs today.



Hehe, no doubt!


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He tries to keep the volume the same, but he includes weight as part of the volume equation.  So, if I move 4000 pounds of weights throughout 12 sets of 2 repetitions @ 50% of my 1RM, then I want to move 4000 pounds of weight (Or close to it) @ 60% of my 1RM, which would mean dropping a couple sets from the speed work.




right right.


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2006)

*Friday*

*Box Squats with Chains - 10.5"* - DE
45 x 2
95 x 2
135 x 2
165 - 4x2
135 - 4x2

*RDLs* - 60s
345 - 4x4

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
70s - 3x5

*GHRs* - 60s
Red Band - 3x6

*Hanging Ticktocks* - 60s
BW - 3x5

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


I tried to partially implement some of the new techniques I planned on using.  I played around with the chains and weighed them and such.  They are something like 30 pounds all the way off the floor, and about 20 pounds each at the bottom of the squat.  So, for bar weight I'm going to start at 125 so it equals out to 50% of my box squat 1RM.  I went heavy on RDLs, and they were solid.  I cut out the reverse hypers for whatever reason.  I wanted to keep things shorter.  Good enough workout though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
> 70 - 3x5


 I cant imagine me holding 70's and doing those!


----------



## CowPimp (May 29, 2006)

*Sunday*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I cant imagine me holding 70's and doing those!



I'm sure you can and you will.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
45+Chain x 3
85+Chain - 9x3

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
205 - 3x4

*Yates' Rows* - 60s
205 - 3x8

*CG Standing Overhead Press* - 60s
135 - 3x5

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW - 3x8

*CG Seated Towel Rows* - 60s
12 - 2x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty much what I've been doing but I cut the volume just a tad, used some chains on the speed work, and tried overhead pressing on the sagittal plan.  Solid workout, but I'm too lazy to comment in more detail.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2006)

I thought you were deloading this week? 

Oh, nevermind, that's Sunday's workout


----------



## CowPimp (May 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I thought you were deloading this week?
> 
> Oh, nevermind, that's Sunday's workout



Yeah, I'll get to the unload in a few hours.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

I should try those Bulgarian squats. Would those be essentially the same as deep lunges, except you know you're doing the same movement each time (constant foot placement)?

Good to see someone using yates rows. I'm probably going to add those into my routine again and do them right after deadlifts for my next lifting session of just the basics.


----------



## CowPimp (May 30, 2006)

*Monday*



			
				Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I should try those Bulgarian squats. Would those be essentially the same as deep lunges, except you know you're doing the same movement each time (constant foot placement)?



Yeah, it's similar.  I read a neat tip to make them harder.  If you want to increase the range of motion you can put your working leg on top of a 6 inch aerobic box, or some other such item, and it will allow you to go deeper.  I never really thought of that.




> Good to see someone using yates rows. I'm probably going to add those into my routine again and do them right after deadlifts for my next lifting session of just the basics.



I think I bend over a tad bit more than some do for it, but still an awesome lift.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Good Mornings* - 60s
95 x 5
135 x 4
190 - 2x8

*Front Squats* - 60s
135 x 3
150 - 2x8

*GHRs* - 60s
Black Band - 2x8

*Hanging Ticktocks* - 60s
2x4

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Unloading here.  Easy as pie.  Gay.


----------



## CowPimp (May 30, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuits 1&2*
95lb Oly Barbell for all lifts:
Deadlifts x 6
RDLs x 6
Bent Rows x 6
Power Cleans x 6
Front Squats x 6
Push Press x 6
Back Squats x 6

*Circuits 3&4*
Burpee to Pushup to Chinup x 60sec
Jump rope x 60sec

*Circuit 5&6*
Medicine Ball Chest Pass to Sprint & Retrieve @ 15lbs x 30sec
Jumping Jacks x 30sec
Medicine Ball Reverse Toss to Sprint & Retrieve @ 15lbs x 30sec
Jumping Jacks x 30sec

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Feels good to do a real workout.  I'll do another one of these on Thursday.  Tomorrow will be an unload upper body workout.  Friday will be a full body unload.  Saturday and Sunday I will take off.  POSSIBLY some real light jogging for 20-25 minutes on Sunday if it's really nice out.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 30, 2006)

Heh, I haven't done anything physical this week yet.... Tomorrow I think I'm going to do about 3 runs through this outside:

5 overhand pullups
20 BW squats
20 pushups
15 porch (bench) dips

repeat


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, I haven't done anything physical this week yet.... Tomorrow I think I'm going to do about 3 runs through this outside:
> 
> 5 overhand pullups
> 20 BW squats
> ...



That's how I first got into doing these circuits.  I did pure bodyweight stuff.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 31, 2006)

The circuits look good...I bet your heart rate was getting up there


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

*Wednesday*



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> The circuits look good...I bet your heart rate was getting up there



Hellz yeah it was.  Thanks YM.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*CG Bench Press* - 60s
145 - 2x8

*Bent Rows* - 60s
155 - 2x8

*CG Standing OH Press* - 60s
100 - 2x8

*WG Pullups* - 60s
BW - 2x6

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Lame ass unload workout again.  Bleh.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2006)

Damn Cow, your doing chains now and the black bands!!!! Awesome. I need to come w/o with you sometime...though I'll need someone to carry me out!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Cow, your doing chains now and the black bands!!!! Awesome. I need to come w/o with you sometime...though I'll need someone to carry me out!!!!



Hah, I doubt that.  

The black bands aren't really the black bands.  It's some resistance tube.  When I used it on the GHR, it was for assistance, but normally I use the really whimpy resistance tubes for that.  During the unload I wanted to cut down the intensity though, heh.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 31, 2006)

I definitely wouldn't have thought of increasing the ROM on those Bulgarian squats either. They seemed challenging enough (not that I wouldn't figure something out to make them even tougher of course) without the extra ROM. Wow, heh. Nice lifts, CP (as always).


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I definitely wouldn't have thought of increasing the ROM on those Bulgarian squats either. They seemed challenging enough (not that I wouldn't figure something out to make them even tougher of course) without the extra ROM. Wow, heh. Nice lifts, CP (as always).



You could always do overhead Bulgarian squats or something too.  I know how you love to make shit impossible, heh.

I hope you're joking; that was an unload.  All of that shit was really easy for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

*Thursday*

Circuit training today.   Early morning tomorrow, so I'm off to bed.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 2, 2006)

*Friday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bulgarian DB Squats* - 60s
15s - 2x8

*MG Chinups* - 60s
BW - 2x8

*Standing DB OH Press* - 60s
40s - 2x8

*DB RDLs* - 60s
90s - 2x8

*CG Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
11 - 2x8

*DB Bench Press* - 60s
70s - 2x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Last unload workout.  Yay.  Tomorrow is an off day.  I'm going to Philadelphia to take the NSCA-CPT certification exam.  I'm going to hang out there for a bit with Dale Mabry.  It'll be a nice, though ethereal, journey away from the DC metro area.  I may or may not do something on Sunday.  As I said before, if the weather is nice I'll do some light jogging, otherwise I'll chill out.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 3, 2006)

*Saturday*

Okay, so I didn't workout today, but it was eventful nonetheless.  I got my ass up at 5AM to drive up to Philadelphia to take the NSCA-CPT certification exam which started at 8:30AM.  I won't get my results for several week, but it doesn't matter.  I would put money on it that I passed.  I raped that exam.  For the most part, the only questions that I had trouble with were revolving around legal shit personal trainers have to deal with, and maybe a couple questions regarding the initial consulation.  Anything related to program design, exercise technique, or anatomy was down pat.  I was the first one out of the testing center; I finished in half the allotted time.

After I finished the test I proceeded to cat down through South Street and gawk at the freaks.  Fun stuff.  I would've fit right in if I had more time to mingle with them.  Then I proceeded to goto Dale Mabry's place.  We just hung out, had a few beers, and chatted it up.  Twas cool to meet an IM head.  It's a lot different to meet someone in real life.  He was a totally different person from what I expected, heh.

On top of that, I wanted to layout my next implementation of Westside.  Here's what I'm thinking for the next 5-7 weeks before I unload:

*Squat/DL ME*
Varying exercises working up to a 1-3RM - Change every 2 weeks

Primary assistance exercise:
RDLs
Week A: 6 sets x 6 reps @ 90sec RI
Week B: 4 sets x 8 reps @ 60sec RI
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Unilateral assistance exercise:
Walking DB lunges
Week A: 3 sets x 10 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Lower back assistance exercise:
Seated good mornings
Week A: 3 sets x 10 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Abs assistance exercise:
Standing cable crunches
Week A: 5 sets x 10 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A


*Bench ME*
Varying exercises working up to a 1-3RM - Change every 2 weeks

Primary assistance exercise:
Standing overhead press
Week A: 6 sets x 8 reps @ 90sec RI
Week B: 5 sets x 12 reps @ 60sec RI
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Upper back assistance exercise:
Chinups
Week A: 5 sets x 8 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Upper back assistance exercise #2:
Standing face pulls
Week A: 3 sets x 10 reps @ 45sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Grip assistance exercise:
Trap bar farmer's walks
Week A: 4 sets x 3 way trip @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Prehab exercise:
Shoulder horn
3 sets x 8-12 reps @ 45sec RI


*Squat/DL DE*
Box squats with chains
Week A: 12 sets x 2 reps @ 50% at bottom
Week B: 10 sets x 2 reps @ 55% at bottom
Week C: 8 sets x 2 reps @ 60% at bottom

Speed pulls with chains
Week A: 10 sets x 1 rep @ 50% at bottom
Week B: 8 sets x 1 rep @ 55% at bottom
Week C: 6 sets x 1 rep @ 60% at bottom

Primary assistance exercise:
GHRs
Week A: 6 sets x 6 reps @ 90sec RI
Week B: 4 sets x 8 reps @ 60sec RI
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Unilateral assistance exercise:
BB stepups
Week A: 3 sets x 10 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Lower back assistance exercise:
Reverse hypers with 2 second static hold
Week A: 3 sets x 10 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A
Note: Load will not actually be altered exactly as I use resistance bands.

Abs assistance exercise:
Decline situps
Week A: 5 sets x 10 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A


*Bench DE*
Bench press with chains
Week A: 10 sets x 3 reps @ 40% at bottom
Week B: 9 sets x 3 reps @ 45% at bottom
Week C: 8 sets x 3 reps @ 50% at bottom

Primary assistance exercise:
Floor press
Week A: 3 sets x 3 reps @ 120sec RI
Week B: 4 sets x 4 reps @ 90sec RI
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Upper back assistance exercise:
Bent rows
Week A: 5 sets x 8 reps @ 60sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Triceps assistance exercise:
JM Press
Week A: 3 sets x 10 reps @ 45sec RI
Week B: Increase load by 2-5%
Week C: Load @ 90% of week A

Grip assistance exercise:
Towel chinups
Week A: 30 reps @ 30sec RI
Week B: 35 reps @ 30sec RI
Week C: 25 reps @ 30sec RI
Note: Attempt to do more work in less time here

Prehab exercise:
Cable external rotations
3 sets x 8-12 reps


Phew.  I hope it works well.  If all goes good, then I'll probably keep my exercise scheme the same after I unload and try to hit some PRs on those numbers.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 4, 2006)

Congrats on the test from what you're saying. Dale wasn't the anal kid you were expecting to meet huh? .. lol, but it's true that most people are different from their online personality and real life personality.

Your new program looks really good


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the test from what you're saying. Dale wasn't the anal kid you were expecting to meet huh? .. lol, but it's true that most people are different from their online personality and real life personality.
> 
> Your new program looks really good



He was just less formal than I imagined; he also looked younger and projected a more youthful demeanor than I expected.

Thanks Shiz.  I hope it brings about the intended results.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 4, 2006)

Good luck with the cert.. 

and south street is the fucking shit, love it. Kind of dark now a days though


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2006)

> Then I proceeded to goto Dale Mabry's place. We just hung out, had a few beers, and chatted it up. Twas cool to meet an IM head. It's a lot different to meet someone in real life.* He was a totally different person from what I expected, heh.*



yea, he is a real homo.  He can't stop trying to put put his hands on me.  Lucky for me I don't drink so I can keep him away.  I can't believe you drank the beer at his house!!  He probably drugged and took advantage of you!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, he is a real homo.  He can't stop trying to put put his hands on me.  Lucky for me I don't drink so I can keep him away.  I can't believe you drank the beer at his house!!  He probably drugged and took advantage of you!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2006)

*fUnc*
Thanks man.  It's definitely a hip place to be.

*P*
Yeah, now that you mention it I did find a used condom in my butt the next day...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Suspended Squats* - Below Parallel - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
255 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
305 x 1 *PR*

*RDLs* - 90s RI
335 - 6x6

*Walking DB Lunges* - 60s RI
40s x 10
50s x 10
100 x 10 - Used a barbell here

*Seated Good Mornings* - 60s RI
185 - 3x10

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 45s RI
12 - 5x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Straight awesome workout.  I could've moved through it a bit quicker; I ran a little over an hour here, but not bad.  I got slowed down during the lunges switching to a BB and trying to make room to do these.  I made it work though.

The bottom squats were sick.  I think the most I've ever done was 285, but it might've been 295.  So, I may very well have hit 2 PRs there, but 305 was definitely a PR without question.  It went up pretty smooth too.  It's weird, my sticking point for these was not out of the hole.  I guess right when I hit parallel I slowed down a tiny bit because my quads suck balls.  Even so, I feel confident I'll get 315 next week.  I probably could've this week, but I decided to chill out and build up to it.  My form was awesome too.  Hips were doing a lot of work, and the glutes were firing like crazy to lock that bitch out.

RDLs were solid, though my grip started to loosen on the last couple sets.  It didn't slip at all, but I could just tell it was getting taxed/fatigued.

Lunges were more taxing on my CV system than my legs.  I will take these up like 10 pounds next week and use a BB to start.  I might also do these in place to emphasize my quads more, and because it is more logistical in case my gym isn't wide open.  This morning it was a bit more crowded than usual for some reason.

Seated good mornings went well.  I haven't done these in a while, and they went as planned.  This was a pretty good weight, but I can definitely see getting 5 more pounds thrown on the bar next week.  I got lucky and picked a really good weight here.

The pulldown abs were easy.  I cut the rest interval shorter than planned because of this, and I think I'll do the same for the decline situps on DE day.  This was almost the whole stack; a little more I will probably be using it soon.  I might have to find a new exercise or increase the reps I do here.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 6, 2006)

Damn. My bottom squat PR is 285; nice work, CP. Oddly enough, my sticking point isn't right out of the hole, either, but right where you described (somewhere around parallel). I'm just curious: Do you rest the bar on a power rack at the bottom, or do you bear the load the whole time? I only ask because I feel a lot stronger when I actually hold the weight the whole time instead of resting it, which is what I used to do.

About that overhead bulgarian squat idea... I like it. I don't think I'm going to be using it because, quite frankly, I won't have overhead clearance for more than a couple months and I don't want to acclimate my body to a new exercise and then be forced to drop it. I still need to come up with some way to do turkish get ups though. If I have to go into my garage when it's below zero, so be it - I absolutely refuse to give up that exercise.

About those RDLs: I just searched for the difference between romanian and stiff-legged deadlifts, and apparently I've been doing romanians the whole time and just calling them stiff-legged (according to P-Funk that is, but that fellow knows next to nothing and could easily be wrong). That's slightly annoying; I guess I'll have to change the names on everything now for, like, two years. Anyways... Nice work with those. I can barely get that for a single (that is, assuming you keep knees slightly bent, bar path close to the body, and back flat, which is now my definition of a RDL).


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 6, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Damn. My bottom squat PR is 285; nice work, CP. Oddly enough, my sticking point isn't right out of the hole, either, but right where you described (somewhere around parallel). I'm just curious: Do you rest the bar on a power rack at the bottom, or do you bear the load the whole time? I only ask because I feel a lot stronger when I actually hold the weight the whole time instead of resting it, which is what I used to do.



I think it's because of the lever arm distance at the knee joint and the fact that both of us have pretty beefy posterior chains compared to our quads.  I don't understand what you mean?  Are you asking if I unrack at the top and include an eccentric before touching the pins?  That's not really a suspended squat if so.  I put it on the pins and then get under the bar so the movement begins from the bottom (It's like a dead-squat so to speak).  They're definitely harder than pretty much any other variation of squatting on two legs, except maybe overhead squats.




> About that overhead bulgarian squat idea... I like it. I don't think I'm going to be using it because, quite frankly, I won't have overhead clearance for more than a couple months and I don't want to acclimate my body to a new exercise and then be forced to drop it. I still need to come up with some way to do turkish get ups though. If I have to go into my garage when it's below zero, so be it - I absolutely refuse to give up that exercise.
> 
> About those RDLs: I just searched for the difference between romanian and stiff-legged deadlifts, and apparently I've been doing romanians the whole time and just calling them stiff-legged (according to P-Funk that is, but that fellow knows next to nothing and could easily be wrong). That's slightly annoying; I guess I'll have to change the names on everything now for, like, two years. Anyways... Nice work with those. I can barely get that for a single (that is, assuming you keep knees slightly bent, bar path close to the body, and back flat, which is now my definition of a RDL).



I just use the terms interchangeably at this point.  There are too many different definitions of the differences between the two that don't match up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 6, 2006)

*Tuesday*

Circuit training today.  Not going to go into detail; I should already be sleeping, heh.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Circuit training today.  Not going to go into detail; I should already be sleeping, heh.



Haha, that tough today, huh?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Haha, that tough today, huh?



Nah, I just had to be up at like 4:15AM.  I'm drinking my morning cup of green tea right now as I type this.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Walking DB Lunges* - 60s RI
> 40s x 10
> 50s x 10
> 100 x 10 - Used a barbell here


Ouch!

Wo looking good, CP!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

*Wednesday*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> Wo looking good, CP!



That was actually pretty easy, I just haven't done them in a while and my grip was punished on the first sets.  Thanks though, heh.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*CG Suspended Bench Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x F
255 x F

*CG Standing Overhead Press* - 90s
115 - 2x8
105 - 4x8

*Chinups* - 60s
BW - 5x8

*Standing Face Pulls* - 45s
7 - 3x12

*Trap Bar Farmer's Walks* - 60s
235 - 3x3way

*Shoulder Horn* - 45s
25s - 3x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good workout here.  I was kind of confused by the suspended bench.  245 went up fairly easily, so much so that I tried 265.  265 and 255 stopped pretty dead a few inches off the pins though.  Off the chest (The pins are perfectly at chest leve here) I got it up pretty quick but it slows down quickly thereafter.  I have never done these close grip or quite at chest level, so I don't know how to quantify this.  I'll just try to do more next week.

Doing 6 sets of overhead pressing is rough.  I started at 115; the first set was easy.  Then I realized come 2nd set that I wasn't going to make it for another 4 sets so I cut the weight a bit.

Chinups were pretty much no problem except on the last set.  Even then it wasn't too bad, but I just had to actually try a little more.  I'll hold a 7.5 or 10 between my feet next time and see what happens.

The remaining accessory work was chosen a little better weight wise thanks to the more traditional 3 sets approach.  It's hard to predict fatigue levels for 5-6 sets of an exercise.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nah, I just had to be up at like 4:15AM. I'm drinking my morning cup of green tea right now as I type this.



Yikes - 4:15AM is harsh! How come?

And mmm. Tea. I didnt think anybody outside Britain and China actually drank that stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Yikes - 4:15AM is harsh! How come?
> 
> And mmm. Tea. I didnt think anybody outside Britain and China actually drank that stuff.



My first client is at 6:30AM.  I have to eat breakfast, whip up a couple meals for work (Pre and post workout, as well as a snack right when I get there), the commute is about 45 minutes including walking (I take the subway), and I try to get there 30 minutes early so I can write up the workouts for my morning peeps.  I usually pool up a few workouts to cycle between and then I don't have to spend as much time doing that.  I just linearly periodize the resistance for newbs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> My first client is at 6:30AM.  I have to eat breakfast, whip up a couple meals for work (Pre and post workout, as well as a snack right when I get there), the commute is about 45 minutes including walking (I take the subway), and I try to get there 30 minutes early so I can write up the workouts for my morning peeps.  I usually pool up a few workouts to cycle between and then I don't have to spend as much time doing that.  I just linearly periodize the resistance for newbs.


Damn, that's rough to do all that in the morning... I think I'd probably just get most of my stuff ready the night before (meals etc).


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn, that's rough to do all that in the morning... I think I'd probably just get most of my stuff ready the night before (meals etc).



That's just going to lead to me going to sleep 15 minutes later and waking 15 minutes early, and I'm tired when I get home from work.  It's pretty much a come home, throw down some food, take care of hygiene, and goto sleep affair.  I could prepare for the next day in the middle of the day, but that won't happen.  It will just impede on my afternoon nap anyway, heh.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

I cook all my stuff on sunday and then I pack it all into tuperwares for the week so when I wake up I just grab and go.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I cook all my stuff on sunday and then I pack it all into tuperwares for the week so when I wake up I just grab and go.



Well, my stuff is all cooked.  I just measure/weigh it out and combine it.  It really only takes me about 10-15 minutes depending on how many meals I need to make.  It's not that big of a deal really.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2006)

don't you have long breaks in the middle of the day?  I always have a huge break from like noon until 5 (sometimes 4).  So, if I have to train I train and then I go eat.  If I don't have to train, I go home, pack my meals for the next day (which is a training day) and then take a nap.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't you have long breaks in the middle of the day?  I always have a huge break from like noon until 5 (sometimes 4).  So, if I have to train I train and then I go eat.  If I don't have to train, I go home, pack my meals for the next day (which is a training day) and then take a nap.



Yeah, I do.  I just get lazy as shit when I get home, and I take a longer nap than I plan every time, heh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Whats up big pimp!!!  Looks like the new job is rollin along nicely!  Seems that your enjoying kicking the shit out of people and getting paid always nice to see 

Hows everyting other then that though...training going along?

This weekend I am going to try and put together a workout with all that stuff you gave me!

I was thinking like 2-3 days weights and 1-2 days of a circuit of the entire physical routine a week for now then tweak it later.  Not sure on how much time I have right now to train but I'll def get that shit in there.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 8, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whats up big pimp!!!  Looks like the new job is rollin along nicely!  Seems that your enjoying kicking the shit out of people and getting paid always nice to see
> 
> Hows everyting other then that though...training going along?
> 
> ...



The training is going well.  Most all of my clients (Those that have been consistent enough anyway) have seen excellent progress.  I think the only client I have that I don't like training is going to move to San Francisco soon too.  I can't wait for that, haha.

I hope that goes well for you.  If I were you, I would ease into it.  Start at maybe two days of resistance training and one day of conditioning, and then add in another day of conditioning after a week or two (Assuming you have some time before the test, and that you haven't been lifting recently).  If I were you, I would also just stick to lifting heavy two days each week and do the conditioning stuff three days a week since that seems like top priority for you right now.



Okay, so I didn't workout today.  Let's leave it at the following: it was my friend's 21st birthday yesterday, he had a minimum of 15 shots in him, too much testosterone, and attempting to charge at someone going downhill while thoroughly intoxicated.  Mix all of this together and you have a trip to the hospital and a 7AM bedtime.  I felt horrible for him; I wish I could've charged first and fucked that little guy up instead of my totally drunken friend getting hurt (Not too badly though, just a few stitches).  Oh well.  Such is life.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

What's the client like that you don't like training? Also, do you just try to train young people? I'm thinking about becoming a PT later, after I'm more educated on exercise science and nutrition... I just don't know how I'd handle training older people, and people with no motivation.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's the client like that you don't like training? Also, do you just try to train young people? I'm thinking about becoming a PT later, after I'm more educated on exercise science and nutrition... I just don't know how I'd handle training older people, and people with no motivation.



He is just one of the recreational bodybuilders filled with pseudo-science knowledge.  He does a lot of lifting on his own, so he pretty much told me what split he wanted to do.  He lifts like 5-6 days per week every week.  He does an insane amount of arm work, and he does almost nothing for his legs.  He said he squats, but I have a feeling they are quarter squats and he never tries to progress.  He also bitches and whines about exercise selection and various other things all the time.  Basically, he is a woman.  When I have a more established client el later on I will just drop bitches like that if I can.  Right now I need the money too much.

Most of the people I train are 30 or older.  I definitely train a few older clients, in their 50s anyway.  I don't have any clients that are well into senior citizen territory, though I would feel comfortable doing it if I had to.  Just take it nice and easy with them.  Don't make them go to really high levels of exertion.  At this point I actually push them pretty hard, but I eased into it.  

I have been pretty lucky getting motivated clients.  They seem to like the programs I design for them and such.  Though I do so people with amotivated clients and it kind of sucks.  I mean you can help motivate them, but they need some intrinsic drive definitely.

I'm willing to bet you know more about training than your average trainer does at this point.  It's horrible to say, but most trainers are just people who did some recreational bodybuilding, have talked to other meatheads, and read a couple Flex magazines.  The majority of trainers are fucking morons.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet you know more about training than your average trainer does at this point.  It's horrible to say, but most trainers are just people who did some recreational bodybuilding, have talked to other meatheads, and read a couple Flex magazines.  The majority of trainers are fucking morons.



Heh, possibly... Most of the trainers where I'm at seem to know their stuff based on watching them with their clients. Though, there are probably 3-4 trainers there, that I know if I hired, I'd get nothing more out of them than what I already know; to be honest, that's kind of scary to think they get paid for that...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Pimp!

Ahh the good ol trainers....there use to be like 7 or 8 in my gym.  Only two knew their shit...now only those 2 are left!  Most people dont know shit...but ya gotta love the really really fat ones that preach about diet and exercise.  Thats like taking workout tips from Erkle!

Sucks to hear about your friend!  I bet the kid deserved an ass whoopen!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2006)

*Friday*

*Sean*
That's good to hear.  Some gyms are better than others.  Just keep reading and learning.  I'm sure you'll do fine if you really apply yourself.  Also, even if it you don't make it a full time job, it's always cool to have a client or two on the side for some extra loot.

*DB*
Haha, so true.  The fatasses don't succeed all that much I wouldn't think.

Yeah, that guy definitely needed a beatdown.  In retrospect it was probably good that A, my friend was too drunk to really fight and B, he got out there before I did.  My buddy is a pretty big guy and can throw a punch (I've gone to the body with him before); most likely that other guy would've ended up a lot more fucked up than my friend was and one or both of us might've been arrested.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Box Squats* - DE
125 + Chains - 12x2

*Deadlifts* - DE
215 + Chains - 10x1

*GHRs* - 90s RI
Red Tube - 6x6

*BB Stepups* - 60s RI
115x10
125 - 2x10

*Reverse Hypers* - 2sec static at top - 60s RI
Maroon Tube - 3x10

*Decline Situps* - 45s RI
95 - 2x10
65 x 10
45 - 2x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty solid workout.  Squats felt nice and quick today.  Chains weigh about 20 pounds a piece at the bottom, so it was like 165 (50% of 1RM) in the hole and 185 at the top.  Not that much of a buildup, but enough that it helps keep me driving real hard all the way through.  Deadlifts were fast too.  I was only resting maybe 10-15 seconds in between repetitions.

GHRs felt great today.  I grabbed about as low as I could on this resistance tube and it felt good.  In the not too distant future I might be able to move to the handles on this tube or start working my way down the next step down.

It took some guesswork to get the stepups right.  In fact, I probably could've done a little bit more on them, but I just stuck it out there.  

Reverse hypers were pretty damned hard with that static hold at the top!  I like it this way.  A good way to overload because our toughest resistance tube almost wasn't enough before.  I was going to outgrow it one of these days.

45 second rest intervals are crucial.  I had to cut the weight way back to finish those situps.  Fatigue was getting to me.  Next time I'll start with like 60 pounds and see how that goes.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 9, 2006)

CP I have two questions.

1. Why BB step ups instead of db step up, was it just because your  grip/forearm strength was fried from the deadlifts?
2. Do you vary the hight you do your step ups or are they always done at the same height?
By the way, nice workout 

Bakerboy


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> CP I have two questions.
> 
> 1. Why BB step ups instead of db step up, was it just because your  grip/forearm strength was fried from the deadlifts?
> 2. Do you vary the hight you do your step ups or are they always done at the same height?
> ...



Nah, those deadlifts didn't fry my grip at all.  Speed work isn't heavy.  In fact, I do that weight with a DOH grip no problem.  I guess I just picked it because I almost always do DB stepups when I do them and I wanted to try something different this time.

Pretty standard height.  I could use boxes, but I don't like the boxes we have at my gym.  They don't feel sturdy enough, so I just use a bench.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

Speed deads and squats in the same workout huh? How is that?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Speed deads and squats in the same workout huh? How is that?



It was fine actually.  I keep the volume on the deads fairly low though.  As I wave up in intensity I will reduce the volume even further on both exercises.  I still got the lifting portion of the workout done in about an hour too.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet you know more about training than your average trainer does at this point.  It's horrible to say, but most trainers are just people who did some recreational bodybuilding, have talked to other meatheads, and read a couple Flex magazines.  The majority of trainers are fucking morons.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



Where the fuck have you been?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2006)

*Saturday*

*Warmup*
Few minutes of light jogging

*Interval Sprints*
8 or 9 cylces:
10 second sprints
30 second walks

*Cooldown*
Few minutes of walking


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Where the fuck have you been?



Lost in the land of love


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lost in the land of love



It's fun to visit, but once you're lost in it you're fucked.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's fun to visit, but once you're lost in it you're fucked.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 11, 2006)

*Sunday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
85 x 3
85 + Chains - 10x3

*CG Floor Press* - 120s RI
185 x 3
225 x 3
215 x 3, 2

*Bent Rows* - 60s RI
135 x 5
185 - 5x8

*JM Press* - 45s RI
45 x 5
115 x 10
105 - 2x10

*CG Towel Chinups* - 30s RI
BW x 6, 6, 6, 4, 4, 4 - (30 total)

*Pulley External Rotations* - 45s RI
1.5 - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


A little bit of guesswork in action here.  I had to play around with various weights a lot, but it was a pretty decent workout nonetheless.  Weights were about on point.  JM presses had to be cut more than expected; 45 second rest intervals are really tough.  I keep forgetting how shitty my strength endurance is.  It's just a trait that would really need to be tackled head on to be improved.  I would probably also need to increase my carbohydrate intake to really notice a difference.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm confused now... We used to be on the same ME days, but I switched my wednesday, and sunday sessions 

I'm assuming you have a spotter for your floor presses?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I'm confused now... We used to be on the same ME days, but I switched my wednesday, and sunday sessions



Heh, this is true.  I'm just a fiend and I ended up following the Westside Barbell recommended training days, even though they work quite well for me with my current schedule.




> I'm assuming you have a spotter for your floor presses?



Nope, if I get stuck I just set down the bar and slide out from underneath it.  I don't use spotters for anything; we have enough power racks to avoid that bullshit.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't use spotters for anything; we have enough power racks to avoid that bullshit.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is a floor press basically a bench press but you're lying down on the floor? If so, what's the difference between that and a regular bench press?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Is a floor press basically a bench press but you're lying down on the floor? If so, what's the difference between that and a regular bench press?



It limits your range.  Your elbows can't go down as far, so it isolates the top part of the lift.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Is a floor press basically a bench press but you're lying down on the floor? If so, what's the difference between that and a regular bench press?



Yeah, what Pylon said.  Plus, it largely eliminates leg drive from the equation.  I can actually bench press more than I can floor press despite the limited range of motion.  Leg drive makes a huge difference!

It also makes a great movement as a progression when coming back from a shoulder injury, especially if you start by using dumbbells and a neutral grip.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It also makes a great movement as a progression when coming back from a shoulder injury, especially if you start by using dumbbells and a neutral grip.


Thanks for telling me a year later


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 12, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks for telling me a year later



Hah, sorry DB.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hah, sorry DB.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 12, 2006)

*Monday*

*Suspended Squats* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x Fail
310 x Fail

*RDLs* - 60s
315 - 4x8

*BB Split Squats* - 60s
115 - 3x10

*Seated Good Mornings* - 60s
190 - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty decent workout.  I was really really close to getting 3 plates.  That attempt was even closer than the 310 attempt.  I felt like I could've done it if I removed the clips, heh.  It's all good; I got a nice 5 second isometric on each repetition.  Also, I got both off the pins; I still feel pretty comfortable coming out of the hole.  Cut out the ab stuff because I was a bit short on time.  Everything else was in order.  I might change some of the set/rep parameters next week for the primary accessory exercise.  We shall see.  I'm thinking of organizing it in a more traditional higher volume to higher intensity progression.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Lookin good bud!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*DB*
Thanks mang.


*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1* x 2
Kettlebell Swings @ 20kg x 30sec
Jumprope x 30sec
Kettlebell Turkish Getups @ 20kg x 30sec
Jumprope x 30sec

*Circuit 2* x 2
Pushup to Burpee to NG Chinup x 60sec
Jumprope x 30sec

*Circuit 3* x 2
Mountain Climbers x 30 per leg
Pushups x 10
Body Rows x 10
Jumping Jacks x 20
Dips x 5
Pullups x 5
Tuck Jumps x 10

*Circuit 4*
Sprint x Round Trip
Reverse Sprint x Round Trip
Sprint x Round Trip
Power Skips x Round Trip

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout yesterday.  I'll post my lifting session today when I get back home later tonight.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*CG Suspended Bench Press*
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1 *PR*
265 x Fail

*CG Standing OH Press* - 60s
95 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 7

*Chinups* - 60s
BW+5 - 5x8

*Standing Face Pulls* - 45s
7.5 - 3x12

*Trap Bar Farmer's Walks* - 60s
245 - 4x3way

*Shoulder Horn* - 45s
25s - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout.  Whipped through it at a pretty good pace; finished in a little under an hour.  Went up 10 pounds over last week on the ME lift, so I was happy.  It went up nice and easy, but 265 got stuck a couple inches off the pins (Which are exactly at chest level; my chest actually touches the bar and I can't quite get 100% PL level arch).  I called it there.

I ended up increasing the intensity on the overhead presses a little bit.  I kind of figred 5x12 would be too light, especially since I'll be doing a partial unloading on these accessory lifts every 3rd week.  I think I'm going to change around the rep schemes some on all of them in the interest of saving time.

All other accessory work went well.  I hate doing chinups with only 5 pounds, but over the course of 5 sets using strict rest intervals they get tough!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good workout pimp. You are so lucky to have all the equipment you need (kettleballs, chains, bands, blocks, etc). I wish i had some of that stuff at my gym. 

I have a few questions..

1) I know i should have asked a long time ago, but when you set RI's .. for example 60secs, do you count until 60secs and then perform or do you count to 50-55secs and then get set for your next set as soon as you hit 60secs. Let's use squats for example. Do you count to 60secs completely and then get under the bar and perform your next set or do you count to 50-55secs and get under the bar and start your next set as soon as you count 60secs. I know it's a strange question but i am just curious. 

2) How can you do CG Presses with a lot of weight? When i do light weight like 155, it hurts my wrists right around when i am nearing failure.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Good workout pimp. You are so lucky to have all the equipment you need (kettleballs, chains, bands, blocks, etc). I wish i had some of that stuff at my gym.
> 
> I have a few questions..
> 
> ...



Thanks; I like the gym where I work.  They have a decent assortment of equipment.  We don't really have bands.  The bands I have listed are usually resistance tubes (Unless I catch this other trainer who brings his own bands) which don't really work for wrapping around barbells.

1. I know what you mean.  I usually count and then do it, so there are probably an extra 5 seconds beyond what I really say.  Of course, I count in my head anyway, so it's slightly off as is.  Still pretty consistent though.

2. Maybe you're gripping too close.  The grip width I use is index fingers right where the knurling begins.  Any closer doesn't make sense in my opinion.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

i always wait the full 60sec and then go.  I don't prep up at 50 sec.  The extra 5sec it takes to set up after 60sec is not going to kill you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i always wait the full 60sec and then go.  I don't prep up at 50 sec.  The extra 5sec it takes to set up after 60sec is not going to kill you.



 i know, i am just being anal because i like to be strict about everything i do in the gym.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey CP,
still going strong I see


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey CP,
> still going strong I see



Thanks GW.  Good to see you back around, I hope everything is cool with you.  I know you ran into a slew of rough happenings.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thursday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1* x 2 - 40sec RI
Chest Pass and Retreive @ 16lb Medicine Ball x 30sec
Jumprope x 30sec
Reverse Toss and Retreive @ 16lb Medicine Ball x 30sec
Jumprope x 30sec

*Circuit 2* x 2 - 40sec RI
Pushup to Burpee to NG Chinup x 60sec
Jumprope x 60sec

*Circuit 3* x 2 - 40sec RI
Lateral Ball Slam @ 16lb Medicine Ball x 30sec
Jumprope x 30sec
Front Ball Slam @ 16lb Medicine Ball x 30sec
Jumprope x 30sec

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Yeah, punishment n' stuff.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks pretty good CP.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 16, 2006)

*Friday*

*Box Squats* - DE
45+Chains x 2
95+Chains x 2
135+Chains - 10x2

*Deadlifts* - DE
235+Chains - 8x1

*GHRs* - 60s
Red Tube Assist - 4x8

*BB Stepups* - 60s
135 - 3x10

*Reverse Hypers* - 2sec iso at peak - 60s
Maroon Tube - 3x11

*Decline Situps* - 45s
65 - 5x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Everything looked pretty on point.  My squat could've been a little faster.  For some reason, unless I use a ridiculously tiny weight I'm never that quick out of the hole.  Consider I have squatted 330 at this depth, and with the chains this weight is about 175 at full depth, I should definitely be more explosive.  Once I get going though I snap my hips up like a madman.  Deadlifts were really quick though.  My glutes were firing nicely in both of these; I'm getting better at using my glutes to the fullest on these lifts.

I'm working my hands down the resistance tube on GHRs.  I'm close to moving down to the next lowest band assist.  All other accessory work was on point.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Improving improving....great train to jump on bud!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Improving improving....great train to jump on bud!



It's all about improvement, thanks man.


*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - DE
45 x 5
45+Chains x 3
95+Chains - 9x3

*Floor Press* - 90s
205 x 4
200 - 3x4

*Bent Rows* - 60s
135 x 5
190 - 5x8

*JM Press* - 45s
115 - 2x10
105 x 10

*CG Towel Chinups* - 30s
BW x 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 5 - (35 Total)

*Pulley External Rotations* - 45s
2 - 3x8

*Cooldown*
N/A


Had to cut out the stretching today because my dad came by to pick me up from work to go out to dinner and I was running a little behind on my workout.  I was giving myself 30-40 minutes after eating my pre workout meal before lifting, and I ended up passing out for a little bit on the couch at work while watching some world cup soccer.  I was a little tired, but it was kind of good.  I felt pretty energized for the workout when the time came.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking great in here Cow! I'm always slower out of the hole too when doing box squats, even if I'm doing 95 LOL! Nice improvements....any comps coming up?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking great in here Cow! I'm always slower out of the hole too when doing box squats, even if I'm doing 95 LOL! Nice improvements....any comps coming up?



Thanks Rocco.  I don't have any plans, though I haven't really been looking.  I probably should think about entering one over the summer before classes begin again.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Rack Deadlifts* - ME - Lowest Pin @ Mid/Lower Shin
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
405 x 1
435 x 1
445 x 1

*RDLs* - 60s
225 x 4
285 - 4x8

*Split Squats* - 60s
45 x 3
100 - 3x10

*Seated Good Mornings* - 60s
135 x 4
170 - 3x10

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 45s
12 - 5x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout today.  The first time I've ever done rack pulls before.  I decided to stay pretty low with them since last time I was slowest a couple inches after I got off the ground.  This isn't a PR, though it is the most I've ever held in my hands.  My grip held up well.  I will keep the same ME lift next week and shoot for 455.

The accessory work was all done with about 90% of what I did last time as a moderate unload.  It will remain that way throughout this week to manage fatigue, and then I will build back up over the next 2-3 weeks after that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2006)

CP - Are you using towels in each hand when doing the "towel chinups"???

If so - you are a F*n monster!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> CP - Are you using towels in each hand when doing the "towel chinups"???
> 
> If so - you are a F*n monster!!!



The CG towel chins are with one towel draped over a bar and I pull myself up alternating which side of the bar I poke my head over.  Sometimes I use two towels and a wider grip though, yeah.  Either way, my hands are gripping all towel.  With 30 second rest intervals they really catch up you.  The first couple sets aren't too bad, but then the lactic acid starts to buildup in those forearms.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats weird. I thought you did them like regular pull ups with a towel hanging over the left and the right side of the bar.

I do them with one towel over the bar held in one hand with my other hand in a pronated position on the other side of the bar (a medium to wide width)(more of a mixed grip style).


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Thats weird. I thought you did them like regular pull ups with a towel hanging over the left and the right side of the bar.
> 
> I do them with one towel over the bar held in one hand with my other hand in a pronated position on the other side of the bar (a medium to wide width)(more of a mixed grip style).



Like I said, I've done them both ways.

I've also tried the towel in one hand and bar in the other method.  It's okay, but I like to stress my grip more.  I can make it to failure on the chins without my grip failing if I do that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 20, 2006)

CP I just tried a set of your 2 towel method pull ups and I liked them a lot! I am going to put those into my next pull up session.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> CP I just tried a set of your 2 towel method pull ups and I liked them a lot! I am going to put those into my next pull up session.



Enjoy!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tuesday & Wednesday*

On Tuesday I did some circuit stuff.  Don't feel like posting it.  I also did a solid 30 minutes of foam roller work over my entire body on Tuesday; one of my clients cancelled last minute so I had an hour to kill.  I think I have another hour opening today, so I might do a little more foam roller stuff today too.  It felt great.


*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*CG Bench Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x Fail
255 x 1

*CG Standing Overhead Press* - 60s
85 - 5x10

*Chinups* - 60s
BW - 5x7

*Standing Face Pulls* - 45s
7 - 3x12

*TB Farmer's Walks* - 60s
225 - 4x3way

*Shoulder Horn* - 45s
22.5s - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Decent workout.  I believe the best I've done with CGs is 260, so this was pretty much on par.  I don't think I would have hit 265, but I didn't quite have my full arch going and I smacked the pins in the rack and it kind of fucked me up.  I pushed anyway and did a good 5 second isometric or so at my sticking point.  255 went up pretty smooth for the first half and then slowed considerably, though it went up within 2, maybe 3 at most, seconds.

The accessory work was meant to be a mini unload, though I actually had to put in some work to get 85 for 8 sets of 10 on the OH presses, even though I can do 135 for 3 sets of 6.  Shows how good my pressing strength endurance is.  Based on that, my estimated 10RM should be about 120, haha.  Well, this was close grip, so it should maybe be 110-115 or something instead.  My triceps were fried somewhat from that 1RM though, so that explains it somewhat.  I was basing the load off the fact that I used 95 last time, though I didn't realize I didn't successfully hit 5 sets of 10, I should have used a bit less.  Tis okay though.  Overall systemic load is still managed well.

On a side note, I trained a friend of mine for the second time today.  I trained her last Saturday.  We have literally transformed her squatting form (Though just with bodyweight for now, which is plenty as she was really sore after session one) in these two sessions alone.  She's now doing body weight squats to about parallel (A tiny bit below really) onto a box.  She just needs stability overall now.  Before she was having trouble sitting back, but she has that down for the most part, even though I need to verbally remind her sometimes.  She has a very weak upper back and core.  She could barely do a plank for 10 seconds last time.  Today she did a few sets for 30 seconds.  I think that's her main problem now.  We're also working on ankle mobility and flexibility at the same time, as that seems to be an issue, though a lesser issue, as well.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie. This is simply impressive. Although I must admit that some of your workouts put you at borderline masochistic, maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday*

*Squaggle*
Thanks.  I try to get it done.

Circuit training yesterday, and today...


*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Fleixbility

*Box Squats* - DE
45 + Chains x 2
95 + Chains x 2
145 + Chains - 8x2

*Deadlifts* - DE
255 + Chains - 6x1

*GHRs* - 60sec RI
Band Assist - 4x8

*Stepups* - 60sec RI
120 - 3x10

*Reverse Hypers* - 60sec RI
BW - 3x10 (2sec iso at top)

*Decline Situps* - 45sec RI
55 - 5x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Even though the accessory work was toned back down before I build up again, it was still a fairly tough workout.  Nuff said.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *CG Standing Overhead Press* - 60s
> 85 - 5x10


How do you get the weight up? Do you sorta clean and jerk it up or rack it on the pins at the squat rack and start from there?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How do you get the weight up? Do you sorta clean and jerk it up or rack it on the pins at the squat rack and start from there?



Depends on how busy it is, but I usually have no problem using a rack because we have 6 power racks at the training studio where I work.  I also workout during slow times for the most part.

I have no endurance.  My estimated 10RM is about 120 if I were to go to all out failure, but I have to drop it to 85 when I raise the volume and density like that, heh.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Damn, I workout at a HUGE gym.. and guess how many squat racks they have? 1... and 1 power rack.  Bullshit


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I workout at a HUGE gym.. and guess how many squat racks they have? 1... and 1 power rack.  Bullshit



I bet it's still empty all the time too isn't it?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2006)

Nope, there are people doing bicep curls in it!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, there are people doing bicep curls in it!



It's okay.  Just borrow one of the 25lb body bars, yield it as a weapon, and smack those fuckers in the teeth with it.  Problem solved.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I workout at a HUGE gym.. and guess how many squat racks they have? 1... and 1 power rack.  Bullshit



I workout in a medium/large sized gym and we have 6 squats racks, 2 power racks, and 2 smith machines.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> we have 6 power racks at the training studio where I work.


Nice! Mine is a large-ish gym, but they only have 1 power rack, 1 squat rack and 1 smith machine. And they have total of ~50+ Treadmills+ellipiticals+bikes


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 25, 2006)

*Sunday*

Where I work, the power racks are the gym.  We have 6 power racks, a dumbbell rack upstairs and downstairs, two double cable stack machines with pulldown and seated rows attached, a leg extension and curl machine, and two leg presses.  We also have various kettlebells, resistance tubes, a weighted vest, chains, etc.  Really though, there isn't that much in terms of equipment compared to a large gym.  We do very well with what we have though.


*Warmup*
Dynamic Flexibility/Activation

*Speed Bench* - DE
115 + Chains - 8x3

*BB Bench* - 90s
225 - 5, 4, 4

*Bent Rows* - 60s
185 - 4x7

*DB Bench* - 60s
80s x 10, 7

*Seated Cable Rows* - 30s
150 - 3x15

*Cooldown*
N/A


This was kind of a subpar workout, even though I pushed myself fairly hard on the pressing movements.  I wasn't really trying to break any records here though.  I also deviated from my normal plan because I felt really tired today due to some pretty shit sleep last night.  I wanted to test the waters with DB benching a little too just beacuse it's been ages since I've done them.  In retrospect, I should've taken it easier on the pressing stuff, but that's okay.  At least I got it in.

Next week might be my last before I unload and start my new program which I posted in the training section.  I'll stick a link in here before I change over.  I'll go one more week if I feel good about it, but I'll see.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2006)

*Monday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Squats* - ME
45 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1
345 x Fail, Fail

*RDLs* - 90s
225 x 4
345 - 4x6

*Split Squats* - 60s
135 - 3x8

*Standing Cable Crunches* - 45s
130 - 5x10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


I'm actually pretty happy about this workout even though I didn't hit that PR.  I was being bold.  My previous best was 330, so that is a pretty big jump at this stage in the game.  I was extremely close on the first attempt.  I was running on a little less gas on the second attempt, but still made it to the sticking point.  I am quite positive I could've done 335, and 340 was a possibility.  I was that close.  I decided that instead of getting a sure thing with 335 I felt like grinding, and grind I did.  Both attempts lead to a solid 5 second isometric at my sticking point.  It felt good to bang it out like that.

My accessory work was very strong too.  That is the most I've ever done with that weight on RDLs, so that was cool.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to unload after this week.  My sleeping habits have just been too poor lately.  My body doesn't work right without it.  It will be a much needed break, even though I unloaded 4 weeks ago.  I think this next protocol will be a little less stressful and gains will manifest themselves even better without as much need for frequent time off.  The undulating aspect should keep me pretty fresh.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn, nice squats!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice workout indeed. Do you have a couple spotters when you do squats or do you let the pins catch it when you fall? I am flabbergasted you can do 345 for 4 sets of 6 for RDL's .. doesn't that put a lot of pressure on your lower back?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2006)

*PreMier*
Thanks.  I need to work on my squats more than the other big 2 though.

*shiznit*
I don't usually have spotters, though when I started to get stuck on the 2nd attempt another trainer ran over and spotted me up.

My back feels fine when I do these.  I mean, of course there is stress on the lower back, but that's part of the game.  I will probably feel it tomorrow though.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Lookin good pimp!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice, CP. What's your BW these days?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2006)

*DB*
Thanks DB.  I know you're very busy these days, I appreciate the support!

*Squaggle*
Thanks, but it's never enough!  Hehe.  I'm about low 190s right now.  I kind of slipped up on my diet for several weeks.  It was enough to make me lose some weight.  Fucking pissed me off.  I just bumped up my calories a couple hundred again today.  I have to recalculate and see where I'm at.  In fact, I think I will come back in a bit and post what my diet is looking like these days.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2006)

So here's my diet as of today:

*Meal 1*
75g Hemp/Flax Cereal
3oz 2% milk
2 large eggs
2 egg whites

*Meal 2 - Pre Workout*
100g oats
8oz 2% milk
1 scoop whey

*Meal 3 - Post Workout*
70g dextrose
8oz skim milk
2 scoops whey

*Meal 4*
4oz boneless/skinless chicken thighs
.5oz sunflower kernels
2 slices multigrain bread
1 piece of fruit (Tabulated as a banana)
cucumber slices

*Meal 5*
1 can tuna
10g olive oil
1 tablespoon safflower mayo
2 slices WW pita
chopped celery

*Meal 6*
125g canned salmon
6oz cooked brown rice
10g olive oil
vinegar
lettuce
tomato

*Meal 7 - Snack*
8oz 2% milk
5g olive oil
5g hempseed oil
1 scoop whey

*Meal 8*
1 cup 1% cottage cheese
2 tablespoons PB
4 fish oil caps


*Total* - Not including veggies
Calories: 4227
Protein: 300g (29%)
Carbs: 418g (36%) - 45g of fiber without veggies
Fat: 156g (34%)

This is only a small bump up from maintenance.  The only thing I added over my previous intake was an extra 15g of cereal, 1/2 slice WW pita, and 20g of oats.  It's only about a 200-250 cal increase.  I was right at 4K before for maintenance.  This is supposed to be pretty clean, but I will definitely be cheating on weekends, so my caloric surplus may be a little more sometimes.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

Diet looks spot on to man!  Very good work!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Cow, impressive looking workouts. Look to the side....see that? That's me waving goodbye and you speed past and leave me far behind LOL!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 27, 2006)

how much do you weigh?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good looking diet, 8 meals . I have trouble getting 6 down even when 2 of those are shakes...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 27, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*fUnc*
I'm low 190s right now.  I need to start weighing myself again I guess, heh.  I wanted to wait a couple days into the increased carb intake so that water retention doesn't skew my measurements.

*Sean*
I do what I must.  Sometimes I cram in meal an hour apart.  Whatever it takes.  I get it down.


Circuit training today.  Too lazy to post.  Early morning tomorrow.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

*Wednesday*

*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Bench Press* - ME
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1
280 x Fail

*Standing OH Press* - 90s
95 x 4
135 x 6
145 x 4
155 x 2

*Chinups* - 60s
BW x 10
BW+20 x 8
BW+40 x 5
BW+70 x 3

*Face Pulls* - 45s
75 - 3x15

*Seated Towel Rows* - 60s
180 x 10
210 x 8
225 x 6

*Shoulder Horn* - 45s
25s - 3x10

*Bicep Curls* - 45s
80 x 10, 6

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty awesome workout today really.  I didn't set a record on the bench, but I was in the fucking groove.  My bench never felt so solid.  275 went up faster than any heavy weight I've ever moved on the bench.  There was a minor slowdown around lockout territory, but there was so much momentum that the full movement was just barely over 1s if I had to make an estimate.  I didn't have anything left for 280, but I guarantee I could've done it if I didn't run out of juice.

I used some pyramids for my accessory work, and I went heavier but at a lower volume.  I wanted to test the waters for a few things I'll be using in my upcoming program.  Overhead presses were pretty good, but the chins were fucking awesome.  Those first two sets weren't even that tough, and that's the most weight I've ever moved during a chinup.  I didn't use a belt either; I had the dumbbell between my feet with knees bent.  That's probably the weight I'll use to start when I do 3x3; maybe even 75 since it was the 4th set with pretty short rest intervals.

Yes, I did bicep curls for the first time in so many months.  Poo numbers, and my endurance was shot (Biceps were punished from chins and rows).  Not that I really give a rats ass, but it's good to have a starting point when I do them.  Also, I thought I used 75 pounds, but someone informed me the bar I used was 30 pounds, not 25.  Boost on multiple things that I've used that bar for in the past.

Enough rambling.  It's nap time.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2006)

CP, on the chins, do you full pull yourself all the way up until your chin is over the horizontal bar and when you go down, do you fully stretch out your arms or is it bent a little bit? I'm just curious because i do a full ROM when i let myself hang from the bar fully stretched and then i pull myself all the way up until my head is completely over the bar line.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> CP, on the chins, do you full pull yourself all the way up until your chin is over the horizontal bar and when you go down, do you fully stretch out your arms or is it bent a little bit? I'm just curious because i do a full ROM when i let myself hang from the bar fully stretched and then i pull myself all the way up until my head is completely over the bar line.



My chin goes over the bar, but I don't dead hang much.  The first repetition is from a dead hang so that I don't cheat and jump up.  Also, sometimes I do a dead hang before the last repetition just for a second to regroup myself mentally for that struggle to ensure.  So, 2/3 of the reps were dead hang on the last set, but the first set there was only one dead hang.  I come very close to straight arms though; don't get me wrong.  They are no half chins.  I just don't see the need to achieve that last 4 degrees of joint motion.


----------



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So here's my diet as of today:
> 
> [
> *Total* - Not including veggies
> ...



are u serious?? your maintanance is over 3500 cals ??? what's your height ?? u r ecto ..am i right??


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> are u serious?? your maintanance is over 3500 cals ??? what's your height ?? u r ecto ..am i right??



Yeah, that's crazy... My maintenance is about 3300 cals, but I spose CP's activity level is higher.


----------



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

lol i could gain weight easily at 2500 cals with no cardio


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> are u serious?? your maintanance is over 3500 cals ??? what's your height ?? u r ecto ..am i right??



I'm about 6 feet tall.  Not an ecto at all.  I'm more an endo/meso mix.  I was a chunky kid, in fact.  My maintenance is right at 4K calories a day right now.  

It's just because of my activity levels.  I'm constantly moving around at work, grabbing weights for people, holding them in stretched positions, moving around benches and equipment, etc.  I also work to and from the metro each way to work, and I commute to work and back twice in some days.  I also exercise 6 days each week usually.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm about 6 feet tall.  Not an ecto at all.  I'm more an endo/meso mix.  I was a chunky kid, in fact.  My maintenance is right at 4K calories a day right now.
> 
> It's just because of my activity levels.  I'm constantly moving around at work, grabbing weights for people, holding them in stretched positions, moving around benches and equipment, etc.  I also work to and from the metro each way to work, and I commute to work and back twice in some days.  I also exercise 6 days each week usually.


FREAK!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

*Thursday*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> FREAK!



Thanks, I think...


Did some circuit training today, but more importantly I got official notice from the NSCA that I passed and am now NSCA-CPT certified.  I got an 89 on the test, which is somewhat dissapointing, but some of the stuff I got wrong was regarding the legal issues of training (Did the worst on that section).  My best section was the one regarding program design.  I didn't study like I should've the last couple of months; I was too into other books.  Nonetheless, that is a decent score and I guess I shouldn't complain, but I like perfection.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Did some circuit training today, but more importantly I got official notice from the NSCA that I passed and am now NSCA-CPT certified.


Congrats!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats. I agree with you on perfection. At school, i'm so used to getting A's because i work hard and do the best i can do. Whenever i get an 87 or an 89, i'm still happy but i'm also disappointed because it wasn't an A.

My parents have been telling me to just do the best i can and i can't always expect A's, especially when it comes to college. I've cooled down a bit and starting to enjoy myself more rather than just work work work because grades arn't everything. All that matters is your degree and the fact that you still passed.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks fellas.  I hear your shiznit.  I'm not fretting over it or anything, but I do plan on trying to get straight As throughout the rest of my school career.  I would like to graduate with some kind of honors.


*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Olympic Squats* - 90s
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 10
255 x 6
275 x 3

*Uni RDLs* - 60s
45s - 3x10

*GHRs* - 60s
Red Tube Assist - 3x8

*Overhead Squats*
Random screwings around between 45-85.  I'll have to get into these more at some point.  They kill with such low weight!

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


I've decided that I'm going to forego the dynamic effort work these last couple of workouts before I fully unload.  I'm also winging it more in terms of exercise selection.  I haven't squatted Olympic style in months, so I was weak.  They were definitely ATG, and I'm not as comfortable deep in the hole as I used to be.  Kind of pisses me off.  It's okay though.  I'll get it back.  I think it will be a while before I PL squat again; I just like Olympic squats better.  Going deeper is fun.

As an additional effort to see where I stand, I did some unilateral RDLs.  This was using two dumbbells instead of one.  This wasn't terribly hard.  I might use this weight for the 3x12 with 45sec RI session.

I liked this workout.  I kept it short, but I did some good, solid, productive exercises and figured out where I stood on a couple exercises.  Also, I'm now able to get ATG with overhead squats.  Before I was having trouble getting all the way down without the bar shifting forward excessively.  I think all the flexibility work I've been doing has paid off.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sunday*

This is off the top of my head, so let's see how accurate I am...

*Warmup*
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
120 x 6
180 x 3
225 - 4x10

*Bench Press* - 60s
135 x 6
185 x 3
225 x 6
205 x 7
185 x 7

*WG Pulldowns* - 60s
180 x 8, 8, 6

*Standing OH Press* - 60s
95 x 5
135 x 6
115 x 8, 8

*DB OH Extensions* - 60s
80 x 6
70 x 10

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Random full body workout.  Decent numbers.  Tried some pulldowns and OH extensions so I have a point of reference going into my program after I unload this week.

I will do 2 full body workouts either today or tomorrow and Friday, as well as some circuit training 2 days a week and maybe one day of SS cardio too.  I might even use my upcoming program and just use very submaximal weights and cut out the isolation stuff for right now.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

*Monday*

I circuit trained yesterday.  I'm going to hit the weights in an unload fashion today.  I think I will do the program that I have planned out already, minus all the isolation stuff save for any rotator/upper back work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

Damn, 90 second RI's kill me. Those are some great numbers for such short RI's. 

btw, how wide of a grip do you use when your OH squat?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Damn, 90 second RI's kill me. Those are some great numbers for such short RI's.
> 
> btw, how wide of a grip do you use when your OH squat?



 On my upper lower split, I thought 90 sec RI's were a godsend after a few weeks. The 30 sec, 45 sec, and 60 sec RI's worked really well for conditioning... After going back to Westside I don't really time my RI's anymore though, so my conditioning probably sucks.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Damn, 90 second RI's kill me. Those are some great numbers for such short RI's.
> 
> btw, how wide of a grip do you use when your OH squat?



I've been forcing myself to stick to rest intervals that are fairly short.  I'm gonig to go as low as 45 seconds on several big compound moves in the upcoming mesocycle, whcih will be Hell.  I appreciate the compliments, but I suck at Olympic style ATG squatting; it's a good 10% weaker than my PL squats.  I'll get it back though.

Quite a bit wider than shoulder width.  Snatch grip.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

*Tuesday*

Today I did my upcoming program but took down the weights and volume a bit for an unload, and I cut out a couple of exercises too:

*Warmup*
Glute Bridge Marching x 8, 8
Straight Leg Lying Abduction x 8, 8
Psoas Leg Holds x 10sec, 10sec
YTWLs 5s x 6, 6

Spider Crawls x 4
Shoulder Dislocations x 10
Lunge Stepup Combo x 5
Shoulder Dislocations x 10
Lateral Squats x 6
Stability Ball Unilateral Bounce and Catch x 6

A1 - *ATG Olympic Squats*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
245 - 3x3

A2 - *Chinups*
BW x 3, 3
+20 x 1
+35 - 3x3

*Unilateral RDLs* - 60s
47.5s - 3x6

*Seated DB OH Press* - 60s
50s - 3x6

*Seated Cable Rows* - 60s
202.5 - 3x6

*Seated Face Pulls* - 60s
60 - 2x12

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Easy workout.  At least ATG squats are always sort of hard.  Decided to post my warmup so people can get an idea of what I do if they were curious.  I used about my 8RM for the 3x3 stuff and didn't really count the rest interval like I will when I start the program.  Everything else was about 80% of what I will use come time and I did one less set.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks good.


Do you ever answer AIM?


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks good.
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer AIM?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

I rarely do, but I'm talking to you now, haha.


----------



## god hand (Jul 4, 2006)

I see you made some progess unlike most of the members on this site lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I see you made some progess unlike most of the members on this site lol.



Heh, thanks.  I'm quite a ways from where I want to be though!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Heh, thanks.  I'm quite a ways from where I want to be though!



Do you think you will ever get to where you want to be?  I mean dont you think your goals will always change, or no?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you think you will ever get to where you want to be?  I mean dont you think your goals will always change, or no?



Probably; I will always try to get stronger.  However, I would be quite happy if I were to break 3, 4, and 500 for the bench, squat, and deadlift respectively at not much more than 200 pounds of bodyweight.  I would still continue to get stronger, but I just think my lifts are paltry as is.

Body composition wise I want a little more mass on me.  I definitely don't want to continue getting bigger indefinitely though.  The biggest I could see myself getting to is a lean 220 or so, and that's pushing it big time.  I think being lean and in the low 200s is more realistic.  I have to see what I look like come time.  

So, there will come a time when I no longer try to gain weight.  There won't be a time when I don't try to get stronger, except perhaps when I'm older and I just need to maintain and take it easy on my body for long term health reasons.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> A1 - *ATG Olympic Squats*
> 135 x 5
> 185 x 3
> 225 x 1
> ...


Man thats impressive. If we go and workout everytime we switch you'll have to take off like 75 pounds lol. Nice chins btw man


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

CP, i just noticed that you're only 21 years old??? Damn, i always thought you were at least 23 or 24 years old. You have impressive strength for just being a year older than me. Damn, i need to start catching up, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Man thats impressive. If we go and workout everytime we switch you'll have to take off like 75 pounds lol. Nice chins btw man



Thanks, this is my unload week though...


*shiznit*
I'm not really much stronger than you at all.  You're probably stronger on some things anyway, not that it's a competition.  I appreciate it though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

CP, even your unload weeks terrify me.

And i see throught he modesty, you're awesome and you know it, lol .

Seriously, nice going.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> CP, even your unload weeks terrify me.
> 
> And i see throught he modesty, you're awesome and you know it, lol .
> 
> Seriously, nice going.



Hah, thanks.  I don't think I'm horribly weak, but I definitely feel like I could be doing better.  I simply have high expectations of myself; at the same time, I'm still young and have many years of hard lifting ahead of me barring some horrible accident.  *knock on wood*


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hah, thanks. I don't think I'm horribly weak, but I definitely feel like I could be doing better. I simply have high expectations of myself; at the same time, I'm still young and have many years of hard lifting ahead of me barring some horrible accident. *knock on wood*



Nah man, thats good. Always striving for greater and greater success is what separates the great from the good. And like you say, youre only a few years older than me so youve got years and years ahead of you.

How long have you been training now anyway?


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

How often to you do an unload?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2006)

CP is only 21, but he is wise beyond his years. 
Perhaps CP is a holy cow?   

Lawl, that is just stupid forget I said that.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, people would easily think you are alot older than you are just from the information you put out. Like I always say, "age is just a number".


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> CP is only 21, but he is wise beyond his years.
> Perhaps CP is a holy cow?
> 
> Lawl, that is just stupid forget I said that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

*Thursday*

*Gazhole*
I've been training consistently for about 3 years now.

*fufu*
Every 4-6 weeks generally.

*KelJu*
Hahaha, I enjoyed it!


Thanks for stroking my ego everyone.  Normally I have to pay to have anything stroked.  Everyone at IM strokes for free!


I did some circuit training and some stretching and stuff today.  Tomorrow is unload session #2, I'm going to take off either Saturday or Sunday and do 25-30 minutes of jogging the other day.  I will just go with whichever day looks like it will be nicer outside.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 7, 2006)

*Friday*

Easy ass unload workouts, bleh...

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
345 - 3x3

A2 - *Standing OH Press*
80 x 5
100 x 3
110 x 1
125 - 3x3

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60s
25s - 2x6

*WG Pulldowns* - 60s
150 - 2x6

*DB Bench Press* - 60s
70s - 2x6

*Shoulder Horn* - 60s
20s - 2x12

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Finally, the last unload workout.  I will jog one of the next two days and start the real deal on Monday.  The strength stuff is actually light my first day, but I get to bust ass on the accessory work.  Then, Wednesday I get to go balls out on deadlifts and overhead presses.  Yay!


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Deadlifts for the win.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 7, 2006)

345 deads for an unloading day .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Everyone at IM strokes for free!



Thats goin' in the sig, my friend .


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Thats goin' in the sig, my friend .


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2006)

Lol i always thought CP was in his 30s. Hey cowpimp how do you go about decieding what to unload with?


----------



## BritChick (Jul 7, 2006)

Just been catching up on your journal - workouts look awesome as usual.  

What do you weigh in at now CP?

Holy crap... I can't believe you're only 21 - I'm impressed!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 8, 2006)

*fufu*
I love deadlifts.  Wednesday I get to go balls to the wall on them.  I'm excited.

*Sean*
A technique I got from Kelley Baggett.  Take your 8rm and do 3x3 for an unload.  That way you get a little bit of work at a reasonably high intensity while unloading, but at a very low volume.

*Gazhole*
Hah, it's great out of context.

*Brutus*
The 3x3 stuff I'm using my estimate 8RM.  The higher rep stuff I was using 2/3 of my 1RM, which equates to about my 15RM.

*BC*
Thanks.  I'm low to mid 190s at a reasonably low body fat.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2006)

*Sunday*

No training yesterday or today.  I ended up going to an amusement park yesterday spur of the moment.  This morning has just been work, shopping/chores, and taking care of financial aid paperwork (Fun).  Took a short nap too.  Tomorrow I come off the unload and kickass in the gym.  It will be a light day: 3x3 using 8RM @ 2min RI and other work 3x12 @ 45sec RI.  So the heavy stuff will still be pretty easy, but I get to rape myself with some nice heavier work.  Full body low rest fun!  I am excited.


----------



## fufu (Jul 9, 2006)

I do love coming off a break. Great time to set new PR's.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

*Monday - Light Day*



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> I do love coming off a break. Great time to set new PR's.



Indeed.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
250 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3, 3
+15 x 1
+35 - 3x3 - Light

*Unilateral DB RDLs* - 45sec RI
47.5s - 3x12

*Seated DB OH Press* - 45sec RI
50s x 12, 12, 11

*Seated Cable Rows* - 45sec RI
202.5 x 12, 12, 10

*Seated DB OH Extensions* - 45sec RI
60 - 3x12

*Standing Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
75 - 3x12

*TB Farmer's Walk* - 45sec RI
255 - 3xRoundTrip

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Ah, feels good to make myself work again.  The 3x3 stuff was easy, but that will be heavy tomorrow.  The rest of it was light intensity wise, but was a pretty good challenge with the short rest intervals and high repetitions.  The first sets were easy on everything, but the last sets were hard as Hell.  This is probably a weight I could do at least 15 times before failure, probably a little more.  Those short RIs mean checking my ego at the door.  Anyway, all the weights I picked were on point or very close to it.

Good workout all around.  Finished in about 50 minutes including the warmup I did; probably 40-45 minutes of actual lifting.  Arm work is ghey.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2006)

CP, since you have access to kettlebells @ your gym, try using them instead of DB's for the 1 leg RDL's. The way the weight is distributed makes it much tougher and trains the grip more so than a DB.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> CP, since you have access to kettlebells @ your gym, try using them instead of DB's for the 1 leg RDL's. The way the weight is distributed makes it much tougher and trains the grip more so than a DB.



That won't really work because they don't go heavy enough for me, but I did think about that.  I think our heaviest ones are 24kg, which definitely won't be enough when I do 4x6 and 3x10.  I might give it a try when I am doing the high rep stuff though.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2006)

ohhh, i see. well if you can get your hands on the 72#er's they will light you up big time, they just came out with  a 100#er i believe.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> ohhh, i see. well if you can get your hands on the 72#er's they will light you up big time, they just came out with  a 100#er i believe.



Nice.  I could definitely see using those.  I wish they didn't have to come in 4kg increments only.  I think that's kind of dumb.  I know that's how they used to do it, but get with the times!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2006)

At least you guys have access to kettleballs, bands and all the equipment you need for your training. My gym doesn't even have a power rack for christ sake. I can't wait to go back to school.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> At least you guys have access to kettleballs, bands and all the equipment you need for your training. My gym doesn't even have a power rack for christ sake. I can't wait to go back to school.



I feel your pain.  Make the best of what you have though.  At least you can squat and such.  I used to squat in my basement without a rack.  If I got stuck I would just dump it backwards off my back.  Scared the shit out of my dad, heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.  Make the best of what you have though.  At least you can squat and such.  I used to squat in my basement without a rack.  If I got stuck I would just dump it backwards off my back.  Scared the shit out of my dad, heh.



 That's badass. How did you get the bar on your back to start with?


----------



## joycough (Jul 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.  Make the best of what you have though.  At least you can squat and such.  I used to squat in my basement without a rack.  If I got stuck I would just dump it backwards off my back.  Scared the shit out of my dad, heh.



HAHAHHAHA I used to do the same thing...man did my Dad ever get mad!!!  

Nice Workouts CP!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's badass. How did you get the bar on your back to start with?



Actually, I used to clean and jerk the weight up to get it on my back.  Once I started getting stronger that became sketchy.  One time I almost lost the bar jerking it.  I eventually figured out that I could take my bench uprights, pull them out, reverse the hooks, and raise them up all the way.  It made for a ghetto squat upright, but it probably wasn't trustworthy with any kind of significant weight on it.  It definitely didn't evoke a feeling of confidence.


Thanks joycough.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> At least you guys have access to kettleballs, bands and all the equipment you need for your training. My gym doesn't even have a power rack for christ sake. I can't wait to go back to school.



Me either. 

Atleast I have a squat rack though.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, I used to clean and jerk the weight up to get it on my back.  Once I started getting stronger that became sketchy.  One time I almost lost the bar jerking it.  I eventually figured out that I could take my bench uprights, pull them out, reverse the hooks, and raise them up all the way.  It made for a ghetto squat upright, but it probably wasn't trustworthy with any kind of significant weight on it.  It definitely didn't evoke a feeling of confidence.
> 
> 
> Thanks joycough.



I have to do a clean for overhead pressing. We have a rack, but the ceiling to to low to press anything overhead.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2006)

Yea me to i also gotta do a clean and jerk for my over head pressing.


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

Cowpimp, you do you have any links that can show me some rotator cuff movements?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Cowpimp, you do you have any links that can show me some rotator cuff movements?



Any type of external rotation is good.  Usually people's internal rotators are far stronger and this is the primary rotator cuff articulation I focus on.  These moves strengthen your infraspinatus and teres minor.  Examples:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Infraspinatus/DBLyingExternalRotation.html
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Infraspinatus/DBUprightExternalRotation.html
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Infraspinatus/CBStandingExternalRotation.html

Variations of the lateral raise like the empty can are good for the supraspinatus are good too:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Supraspinatus/DBFrontLateralRaise.html

You can also do internal rotations for your subscapularis, but most people are plenty strong in this articulation:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Subscapularis/CBInternalRotation.html
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Subscapularis/DBInternalRotation.html


If you're looking at maintaining long term shoulder health then exercises for your scapular stabilizers like rear delt work (Face pulls, reverse flys, etc.), YTWLs, isolation work for scapular retraction (Low prone incline shrugs, kelso shrugs, etc.), and any type of scapular protraction for your serratus anterior (Scap pushups, DB protractions, etc.) are all good ideas.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 11, 2006)

*Tuesday*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1* x 2 - 40sec RI
20kg KB for all exercises:
KB swings x 20
KB Turkish getups x 3/side
KB renegade rows x 6/side

*Circuit 2* x 2 - 40sec RI
Pushup to burpee to NG chinup x 10
Jumprope x 125

*Circuit 3* x 2 - 40sec RI
Front MB Slam @ 15lb x 15
Steps x 4 round trips

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good circuit session today.  Not horribly grueling relatively speaking, but still plenty challenging.  

I'm going to keep doing this twice a week and throw in a third cardio session that is further toward aeroboic on the aerobic/anaerobic continuum once a week too.  I feel like I want to do more conditioning work, but I think a 3rd circuit session would kill me.  A nice leisurely jog will help mitigate overall fatigue.  I will also be consuming a PWO meal that doesn't contain so many high GI carbs after the aerobic session.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 11, 2006)

CP Are you still planning on putting a bit more size or are you maintaining your current weight? It's cool that you seem to aim for overall fitness. I have noticed you are cutting back on your RI's. I have been trying to do that too.
If you want a fun one day full body experience you should try the BW challenge I posted awhile back. I think you would like it. You seem super fit.

The 1500 rep bw challenge 

150 chin ups
500 pushups
850 hindu squats

You can do it in any order. I like to start with the chin ups and then the squats and end with the push ups. 

It's amazing how tough it is, but how good it feels too. Your whole body gets such an intense pump. I might try it again next week.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Lookin good pimp!  Always improving around here awsome work!  And nice posts on the rotators...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*Baker*
I just started trying to put on a little size again, but yeah, I like to maintain general fitness too.  Health is a big part of why I exercise and try to eat right.  I dunno if I have the balls to try that crazy shit, but perhaps.

*fufu*
No problem.

*DB*
Thank ya.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
390 - 3x3 - Heavy

A2 - *Standing OH Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
130 x 1
155 - 3x3 - Heavy

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 90sec RI
30s x 3
65s - 4x6

*WG Pulldowns* - 90sec RI
120 x 3
195 - 4x6

*DB Bench Press* - 90sec RI
60s x 3
90s - 4x6

*Curls* - 45sec RI
65 x 12
60 x 10, 8

*Cable External Rotations* - 45sec RI
20 - 3x10

*Towel Static Holds* - 45sec RI
155 x 30, 25, 20sec

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Excellent workout today.  Nice PR on the deadlifts, and possibly the military perss, but I don't feel like looking through journals to figure it out.  My previous best on deadlifts was 385 for a double.  These were done with a reset between repetitions.  I alternated grips every repetition.

Accessory work was all on point.  My endurance sucked balls when it came to the curls, but I could care less.  I suck at curls.  My strength was pretty good where it counted though.


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

So for the towel static holds, you are holding a barbell with two towels?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> So for the towel static holds, you are holding a barbell with two towels?



Yup.  I drape the towels over the bar, pull the slack upward, and grab.  My hands aren't actually around the bar.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yup.  I drape the towels over the bar, pull the slack upward, and grab.  _My hands aren't actually around the bar_.



lawl, I figured that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

Just an addendum to yesterday's post.  I weighed myself yesterday morning at 193.0.  I think I will make Wednesday mornings my weighin day.  It's far enough into the week that any extra shit carb intake on the weekend won't be causing too much water retention, and I only have one meal (The same meal) in me when I get to work.

Also, I'm sore in the hamstrings (I was sore when I pulled that PR, haha), glutes, lower back, abs, and mildly in my chest and middle/upper back.  I love full body programs.  

Actually, I think my abs are sore because I did a couple singles with the ab roller from a standing postition just screwing around.  Those are FUCKING HARD.


----------



## joycough (Jul 13, 2006)

Awsome Deads!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2006)

LOl it is very impressive. Cant wait to see what you sumo Cp.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

*Thursday*

*joycough*
Thanks.  I'm going to shoot for 400 for a triple in a couple of weeks.  I will be really excited if I get that.  I think it's doable, definitely, especially if I can maintain my high caloric intake.

*Brutus*
Thanks, but I think I actually pull just as much conventional.  I dunno.  I haven't pulled sumo in a while.  I'll probably cycle those in in the not too distant future.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit 1* x 2 - 40sec RI
Upper body sled pulling - 90x3way
Blast strap pushups x 12
Steps - 4xRoundtrip

*Circuit 2* x 2 - 40sec RI
Lower body sled dragging - 180x3way
Hindu pushups x 12
Blast strap rows x 12
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit 3* x 2 - 40sec RI
Upper body unilateral sled punching - 45x2way per arm
Chinups x 5
Jumprope x 100
Chinups x 5

*Sprints*
5 Roundtrips

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


I actually felt like posting this today.  I tried a bunch of sled action; one of the trainers has a sled and he left it at the gym.  He's been leaving it lately; hopefully he decides to leave it more often.  I had a lot of fun with this.  The sled pulling with my arms is awesome on the grip.  A really fun, but challenging, workout today.

On a side note, my abs are so fucking sore it's ridiculous.  After the session and a good shower my glutes and hammies calmed down a bit.  My abs were feeling a little better, but I had one of my clients do the ab roller for the first time today.  I mentioned I was sore from doing it standing, and he wanted to see me demonstrate.  I declined, but he bugged me into it.  It hurt SO BAD.  For about 30-40 minutes afterward they hurt, like beyond regular muscle soreness.  Even just standing was painful.  I was stupid.  I shouldn't have done that.  They feel a little better now, and I'm going to ice them before I goto sleep.  Holy shit; it's insane.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 13, 2006)

I suck at the ab wheel. Doing them from a standing position is killer. Nice choice of exercises on your circuits, how were those blast strap pushups and rows?  Sounds like you had another great workout. Just think now you and Tough Old Man can talk sled pulling until you guy's are blue in the face.  
I have decided to add in one high rep bodyweight movement on each of my training days, to train for the 1500 bodyweight challenge I plan to do.
Today was my first day trying it and it went well.
I am working Total body 3x weeks so today I did
6 sets deadlifts light, medium, heavy, singles x2
3 sets of single leg RDL's
50 total reps of cg chin ups (it was easy, so next week I will move it up to 75)
BB Flat bench press 4 sets light, medium, heavy 12, 8, 6, 4
DB one arm rows 4 sets 12, 8, 6, 6

I will throw in 500 hindu squats on my next full body day (with lower rep squats - 5-6 reps X 4 sets) then on my third day I will throw in 300 pushups. It is just an experiment. I plan to do this for 4 weeks and then deload. I don't want to do too much at once. CP do you think what I am doing makes sense? I am trying to overextend myself to improve my overall fitness.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 14, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I suck at the ab wheel. Doing them from a standing position is killer. Nice choice of exercises on your circuits, how were those blast strap pushups and rows?  Sounds like you had another great workout. Just think now you and Tough Old Man can talk sled pulling until you guy's are blue in the face.
> I have decided to add in one high rep bodyweight movement on each of my training days, to train for the 1500 bodyweight challenge I plan to do.
> Today was my first day trying it and it went well.
> I am working Total body 3x weeks so today I did
> ...



It's not something I would do, but see how it works for you.  Then intensity is low enough on those exercises that you will probably be fine.  Plus, you're only working out 3 days a week which leaves lots of time for recovery.

A lot of people probably think I'm overdoing it, but all the circuit stuff hasn't hindered my progress as far as I can tell.  It has definitely improved my conditioning though.  It also makes my workouts more enjoyable, which is important.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, if it works for you, no reason to cut back.

I thought I might have been overdoing it with Yoga on training days, but I actually have been feeling stronger. It is really to early to tell though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks CP for the advice. The only day that I think will be really difficult is when I do the hindu squats with squats but I think I should be fine.
fufu. I think you are smart to do yoga. Yoga and resistance training make a good mix.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 14, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Hey, if it works for you, no reason to cut back.
> 
> I thought I might have been overdoing it with Yoga on training days, but I actually have been feeling stronger. It is really to early to tell though.



Yeah, I know you're right.  I try to keep things civil in terms of nervous system stress on my circuit training days.  It will probably help that I cut out a day of lifting and will replace it with some solid state cardio too.

I think yoga is almost like active recovery, though the classes you are taking sound a little more intense, heh.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
265 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3, 3
+25 x 1
+50 - 3x3 - Medium

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 60sec RI
52.5s - 3x10

*DB Seated OH Press* - 60sec RI
55s - 3x10

*Seated Cable Rows* - 60sec RI
217.5 x 10, 10, 8

*DB Seated OH Extensions* - 45sec RI
65 - 3x10

*Standing Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
80 - 3x10

*Trap Bar Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
265 - 3xRoundtrip

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good wokout today.  Next time I do squats and chinups I will be looking to break some PRs.  I think I can do it, but I will definitely have to work for it.  These numbers required work, but I had more in me.  

The primary accessory stuff went well.  I was surprised with the overhead pressing.  My strength-endurance didn't seem to be sucking so much balls this time around.  I continued to feel pretty strong to the last set.  I was really happy with my farmer's walks too.  Everything else was pretty much on point too.

Nap time now.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

*Saturday - Cardio*

*Warmup*
Couple minutes of walking

*Cardio*
~25 minutes of jogging

*Cooldown*
Couple minutes of walking


First time I've gone jogging outside in a little while.  Felt pretty good.  It's harder than I remember.  I like higher intensity bursts.  It sucks more, but for less time.  Jogging is like a steady dose of suck.  I wonder if doing it once a week is enough for me to get a tiny bit better at it since I haven't done it in a while.  I felt like I was going kind of slow.


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

what about alternating jogging with sprints??won't be that boring.... i know it it's shit doing any exercise with constant intensity.....it's harder to focus your mind .


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> what about alternating jogging with sprints??won't be that boring.... i know it it's shit doing any exercise with constant intensity.....it's harder to focus your mind .



I've done sprints and interval training too.  I just want something that is a little easier on my body since I do circuit training the other two days I perform conditioning work.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe i missed something, are you still doing the ME/DE wo's?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Maybe i missed something, are you still doing the ME/DE wo's?



Nope.  Switched to undulating periodization implemented into full body workouts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2006)

Thats funny because i haven't run in a while and when i ran last week it hurt my shins like hell and i felt kinda slow. I guess it's a use it or lose it kinda thing.


----------



## assassin (Jul 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thats funny because i haven't run in a while and when i ran last week it hurt my shins like hell and i felt kinda slow. I guess it's a use it or lose it kinda thing.




probably u are just tired from a weight training session or your legs are still a litle sore since your last leg workout or you are cutting and carb depleted or all the above..........rest for a day from weights and carb up and hydrate your self and you won't have a problem when running......


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> probably u are just tired from a weight training session or your legs are still a litle sore since your last leg workout or you are cutting and carb depleted or all the above..........rest for a day from weights and carb up and hydrate your self and you won't have a problem when running......



Your prob dead on. i dont feel depleted but i am. The main thing that bothered me when running was my shins.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> probably u are just tired from a weight training session or your legs are still a litle sore since your last leg workout or you are cutting and carb depleted or all the above..........rest for a day from weights and carb up and hydrate your self and you won't have a problem when running......



Not necessarily, the pain in the shins is a common thing called shin splits.  Working on ankle flexibility and running for can help with that.

Weight training doesn't do all that much for your aerobic capacity.  It is a totally different energy system involved.  Just eating carbs isn't going to make his body adapt to these demands.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2006)

How should i go about that CP? Just like ankle rotations and strech my calves and their antagonist?


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Weight training doesn't do all that much for your aerobic capacity.  It is a totally different energy system involved.*  Just eating carbs isn't going to make his body adapt to these demands.



True that. I can have some hard ass leg routines with short RI's and make it through well but today I was kicking a soccer ball around and felt winded pretty fast.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2006)

*Monday - Light*



			
				Brutus_G said:
			
		

> How should i go about that CP? Just like ankle rotations and strech my calves and their antagonist?



Yeah, you could do that.  Check out www.t-nation.com too.  A recent article by Mike Robertson about getting "bullet-proof" knees included two videos of a couple good ankle mobility exercises too.




			
				fufu said:
			
		

> True that. I can have some hard ass leg routines with short RI's and make it through well but today I was kicking a soccer ball around and felt winded pretty fast.



Soccer is intense.  It spans the whole aerobic-anaerobic continuum.  You have to be able to jog for long periods of time while sprinting, cutting, stopping, and kicking for brief stints as well.  Athletes like whoah.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
350 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Standing OH Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
130 x 1
140 - 3x3 - Light

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 45sec RI
30s - 3x12

*WG Pulldowns* - 45sec RI
157.5 x 12, 11
150 x 10

*DB Bench Press* - 45sec RI
70s x 12, 12, 8

*Curls* - 45sec RI
50 x 15, 15, 8

*Cable External Rotations* - 45sec RI
15 - 3x15

*Static Towel Holds* - 45sec RI
115 x 50, 50, 40sec

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Wow, my endurance was tanking today.  I actually started to get a little allergy flareup or something this morning but I felt fine.  When I finished I felt a little shitty.  I don't think that helped, but goddamn.  You can see on the benching and curls that I just could not keep it up.  The first sets were easy too; I bet I could've done 20 curls and 15 or 16 presses at those weights.  All the more reason to train like that!

On a side note, I wore sandals to work today and forgot my shoes.  I lifted in socks.  I like deadlifting and squatting in socks, hehe.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2006)

Sock Squats \m/.

Working out without shoes rules. Even if i joined a gym i think id skip on the shoes .


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Sock Squats \m/.
> 
> Working out without shoes rules. Even if i joined a gym i think id skip on the shoes .



I felt like an ass doing it.  Hopefully my general manager didn't care.  He saw me doing it and didn't say anything at the time, heh.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 18, 2006)

you work sandals with socks


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> you work sandals with socks



Nope.  I remembered to bring a change of socks for after my workout, but I forgot the original pair of shoes and socks, haha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 18, 2006)

Thnks for the advice i'll be using it on my off days and on some workout days. Yea i've found that when i deadlift and squat shoeless then i put my shoes back on i can squat and deadlift more. So i've been training shoeless for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I felt like an ass doing it. Hopefully my general manager didn't care. He saw me doing it and didn't say anything at the time, heh.



Haha at least you werent barefoot, then that might have turned a few heads. People frown at me when i say i deadlift barefoot, dont knock it till youve tried it people!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Haha at least you werent barefoot, then that might have turned a few heads. People frown at me when i say i deadlift barefoot, dont knock it till youve tried it people!



I wonder if they would let me compete in a PL competition barefoot?  Talk about raw; that would pwn.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I wonder if they would let me compete in a PL competition barefoot?  Talk about raw; that would pwn.



I know in the World's Strongest Man competitions they let the competitors do their deadlifts barefoot, that is a bit different than a PL comp. however.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

*Tuesday - Rest*



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> I know in the World's Strongest Man competitions they let the competitors do their deadlifts barefoot, that is a bit different than a PL comp. however.



Just don't drop an atlas stone on your toe, heh.


So I'm slacking today, well not really.  I just have a lingering sick feeling from yesterday.  I'm feeling better though.  My speech is no longer fucked up from ridiculous phlem buildup, and it's breaking up quite a bit.  My throat was pretty sore by the end of yesterday, but it also feels better.  

Nonetheless, I took the day off from exercise, and I actually cancelled/reschuled my clients for today.  I only had 3 anyway; Tuesday and Thursday I only train evenings due to some classes that will start in the fall (It lets me catch up on sleep a bit too).

Hopefully tomorrow I can go back and attack the gym.  If need be, I will take tomorrow off and lift on Thursday.  I'll just continue taking it easy, suck down an extra cup or two of green tea, and make sure that I get lots of sleep tonight and I should be fine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2006)

> My speech is no longer fucked up from ridiculous phlem buildup



my god!, i had this problem for like 3 months! (march til may). It just wouldn't go away! I tried every kind of medicine and lifting was hard because anytime i started breathing heavily, it would start to build up and i couldnt breathe for shit. Let me know what kind of medicine/strategies you do to make it go away so i know for the future.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> my god!, i had this problem for like 3 months! (march til may). It just wouldn't go away! I tried every kind of medicine and lifting was hard because anytime i started breathing heavily, it would start to build up and i couldnt breathe for shit. Let me know what kind of medicine/strategies you do to make it go away so i know for the future.



So far it's just rest and green tea.  I feel better than yesterday already.  I think it's a very ethereal sickness.


----------



## fufu (Jul 18, 2006)

I usually get a little throat irratation now and again. Usually more when I am on the tail end of a training cycle before taking time off. It goes away in a couple days when I rest though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I usually get a little throat irratation now and again. Usually more when I am on the tail end of a training cycle before taking time off. It goes away in a couple days when I rest though.



Feels much better this morning.  I've never noticed any kind of pattern revolving around training; I don't think that has much to do with it.  I just unloaded about 10 days ago.  On that note, I should be training today.  After taking off yesterday and doing lots of resting/sleeping and drinking of hot tea I feel quite a bit better.  I actually got a full night's sleep last night as opposed to my usual 4-5 hours followed up with a 2-3 hour nap midday.  I think I might come home and take that nap anyway though, hehe.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Feels much better this morning.  I've never noticed any kind of pattern revolving around training; I don't think that has much to do with it.  I just unloaded about 10 days ago.  On that note, I should be training today.  After taking off yesterday and doing lots of resting/sleeping and drinking of hot tea I feel quite a bit better.  I actually got a full night's sleep last night as opposed to my usual 4-5 hours followed up with a 2-3 hour nap midday.  I think I might come home and take that nap anyway though, hehe.



Well that is good.

I think I have been noticing a trend, when I overtrain my throat feels like it becomes slightly swollen and bothers me a bit. I could just be going crazy.

I wish I could take a nap and not screw up my sleep cycle.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Well that is good.
> 
> I think I have been noticing a trend, when I overtrain my throat feels like it becomes slightly swollen and bothers me a bit. I could just be going crazy.
> 
> I wish I could take a nap and not screw up my sleep cycle.



I think I just get little stints of allergy action in the spring and summer; it's never long though.  A day or two of sucking balls and then I'm back.  Wow, that didn't sound right at all...

I can sleep anytime, anywhere.  It's pretty awesome.  I used to get very low quality sleep.  When I started exercising again it helped tremendously.  Now I have to make sure I don't sleep in too much, hehe.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
255 x 1
280 - 3x3 - Heavy

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3
+25 x 3
+50 x 3
+70 - 3x3

*Uni RDLs* - 90sec RI
40s x 3
60s - 4x6

*DB Seated OH Press* - 90sec RI
40s x 3
65s - 4x6

*CG Seated Rows* - 90sec RI
150 x 3
240 - 4x6

*DB Seated OH Extensions* - 45sec RI
70 - 3x10

*Standing Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
85 - 3x10

*Towel Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW x 7, 6, 6

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Weighed in at 194.5 this morning, up a pound from a week ago.  Right on target for now.

Pretty good workout today, but my throat was very dry.  It didn't hurt, and I felt pretty good during the workout, but it was hard to speak clearly.  Thankfully no one said much to me during the workout, heh.  

That's a PR on the squats, and I have done that with chinups before, but at a couple pounds less bodyweight and for only one set.  I was happy with the way those sets went.  All accessory work was also on point.  I bet I could've done more on the RDLs.  I was conservative on them for some reason, but I definitely had more in me.  

I decided to do some towel chinups.  I think I might switch my other grip exercise to seated towel rows too, because these exercise are so quick to setup.  It's a pain in the ass for me to whip out the trap bar and set it up for farmer's walks, and I need something heavier than 100s as far as DBs go.

Woo, nap time.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome squattage. 

Since it is a pain to set up the trap bar, and the DB's only go to 100, what if you did DB towel farmer's walks?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Awesome squattage.
> 
> Since it is a pain to set up the trap bar, and the DB's only go to 100, what if you did DB towel farmer's walks?



Thank yas.

Interesting thought.  I think I'll give that a go next time.  That'll be quick and easy to setup.  Good call fufu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thank yas.
> 
> Interesting thought.  I think I'll give that a go next time.  That'll be quick and easy to setup.  Good call fufu.



Thanks, let me know how it goes.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Jul 20, 2006)

*Thursday - Circuit*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Lower body sled drag - 185 x 2 Roundtrips
Blaststrap body rows x 12
Hindu pushups x 12
Bench jump to reverse bench jump x 5

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Upper body sled pulling - 90 x Roundtrip
Blaststrap pushups x 12
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Burpee with pushup to NG chinup x 8
Jumprope x 100

*Finisher*
Jump squats x 15

*Cooldown*
Clean up puddles of sweat
Lie on the floor for a moment
Static Stretching


Comments in the cooldown section.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Well that is good.
> 
> I think I have been noticing a trend, when I overtrain my throat feels like it becomes slightly swollen and bothers me a bit. I could just be going crazy.
> 
> I wish I could take a nap and not screw up my sleep cycle.



weird, I get that too..


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> weird, I get that too..



Hmmm, then maybe I'm not crazy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice workouts Cow. Are you feeling better? Hope so. Looks like everything is still going well.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 21, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice workouts Cow. Are you feeling better? Hope so. Looks like everything is still going well.



Thanks.  I never actually felt that horrible, but my only remaining symptom at this point is a little nasal congestion, and it's going away.  I can talk now, at least.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexiblity

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
375 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Standing OH Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
130 x 1
150 - 3x3 - Medium

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60sec RI
45s - 3x10

*WG Pulldowns* - 60sec RI
165 x 10, 9, 8

*DB Bench Press* - 60sec RI
75s x 10, 10, 9

*Curls* - 45sec RI
50 - 3x12

*Cable External Rotations* - 45sec RI
15 - 3x15

*DB Towel Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
60s - 3x3way

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty solid workout this morning.  Even using my 6RM or so, that 3x3 stuff is pretty hard.  I feel like I can hit my goals next Monday if I bust my ass though (I want 400 3x3 on the deads and 160 3x3 on the overhead pressing).

Accessory work was fine.  I'll keep these weights the same for the pulldowns and bench press and try to hit 3x10 all the way through next time.  The Bulgarian squats I will try to move up 2.5 or 5 each DB.

The towel farmer walks were pretty cool.  Nice and easy to setup, and definitely punished my grip pretty good.  These are a keeper.  So, my new grip exercises and towel chins and towel farmer walks.  Woo.  Good call fufu; givin' credit where it's due.

Curls are ghey.  I suck at curls.


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2006)

lawl, I'm glad they worked out. I love doing grip work myself, I'll have to actually do them! My gym only goes up to 100 lb dbs and I can hold them for a good minute for a few sets. Gotta remember some towels.

Great overall workout. 3x3 160 lbs is some serious overhead pressing. Good luck with that.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 21, 2006)

No longer doing Westside I see?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, I'm glad they worked out. I love doing grip work myself, I'll have to actually do them! My gym only goes up to 100 lb dbs and I can hold them for a good minute for a few sets. Gotta remember some towels.



If you like grip work, then you'll enjoy these I think.  One of my clients who specifically requested to work on his grip when he first started got to try them out today too, hehe.




> Great overall workout. 3x3 160 lbs is some serious overhead pressing. Good luck with that.



I got 155 for 3x3 last Wednesday; I feel like I'll hit it.  I want to get to pressing my bodyweight overhead so badly, but that's ages away.


*Sean*
Nah, I felt like doing some full body stuff for a little bit.  It's been a while.  I find full body workouts more enjoyable.  Plus, I felt like doing the full program on my own instead of using someone else's template.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2006)

*Sunday - Cardio*

*Warmup*
Couple minutes of walking

*Cardio*
~25 minutes of jogging

*Cooldown*
Couple minutes of walking


Nothing special, a little solid state cardio today.  I took off yesterday.  I meant to jog yesterday instead of today but ended up passing out for a couple of hours before going out later that night.  Today was a really nice day outside anyway, so I'm glad I went today instead.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
260 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3, 3
+15 x 3
+30 - 3x3 - Light

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 45sec RI
50s - 3x12

*DB Seated OH Press* - 45sec RI
50s x 12, 12, 11

*Seated Rows* - 45sec RI
202.5 - 3x12

*DB Seated OH Extensions* - 45sec RI
65 x 15, 15, 10

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
75 - 3x15

*Towel Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW x 7, 5, 4

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good workout overall.  I felt strong on the squats and chinups, even though I should as this was my 7-8RM I used, I just felt in the groove.  

Accessory work was pretty strong, though I just barely didn't make it to 3x12 on the overhead pressing.  I was closer than last time though.  The previous time I was struggling like a mofo on rep 11, this time I was struggling on the very last rep and just barely couldn't lock it out.  My triceps were punished.  I'm debating whether or not to try and reach this next time or increase the weight and start building back up again.

Towel chinups were a bit weak, but my grip was punished from all that stuff using short rest.  I suck with short rest periods, but that's why I'm working on it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yaaaa CP, i love how you're doing 45sec RI's but you set it at 30secs RI when you helped me set up my program .. grrr ..


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Yaaaa CP, i love how you're doing 45sec RI's but you set it at 30secs RI when you helped me set up my program .. grrr ..



Haha.  I think you took them from that writeup I did, no?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2006)

How do you decide on how much is Medium and light? I guess Heavy would be 1 rep short of failure, right? I think i might just steal your current routine


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> How do you decide on how much is Medium and light? I guess Heavy would be 1 rep short of failure, right? I think i might just steal your current routine



Heavy in the context of my 3x3 exercise is just going for the record (Which should be about my 4RM).  Medium is 5% less (Which should be about my 6RM), and light is 10% less (~8RM).

Heavy in the context of accessory work is as you see.  The first wave is 4x6, and the second wave is 3x10.  The medium accessory work is 3x10 and 3x12 for the second wave.  The light accessory stuff is 3x12 for the main work and 3x15 for the secondary stuff.

Feel free to steal away too.  I have already hit a couple PRs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, so your volume and intensisty is what you are peoridising over a 2 wo rotation. Gotcha. Thx.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ok, so your volume and intensisty is what you are peoridising over a 2 wo rotation. Gotcha. Thx.



Yeah, Monday is 3x12 @ 45sec RI, Wednesday is 4x6 @ 90sec RI, and Friday is 3x10 @ 60sec RI for the accessory work.  That secondary accessory work I change among 3x15, 12, and 10 all @ 45sec RI according to whether it is a light, medium, or heavy day.  The strength stuff I do 3x3 supersetted with 120sec RI between exercises and supersets (So 4 minutes total rest time between the same exercise) attempting a PR on heavy day, 95% of that on medium day, and 90% of the PR attempt on light day.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

*Tuesday - Cardio*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Upper body sled pulling - 90 x Roundtrip
Blaststrap pushups x 12
Steps x 3 Roundtrips
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Lower body sled dragging - 185 x 2 Roundtrips
Blaststrap body rows x 12
Hindu pushups x 12
Jumping Jacks x 25

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Front Medicine Ball Slam - 16 x 15
Stairs x 4 Roundtrips
Jumprope x 100

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


This actually wasn't horribly difficult.  I still worked up a good sweat, but I've definitely forced myself to tough through harder than that.  I didn't do all that much in terms of explosive movements/plyometrics, which is usually what kills me.  Pretty decent workout nonetheless.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice workout yesterday CP.  Your really getting strong


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout yesterday CP.  Your really getting strong



Thanks.  I'm trying.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
400 - 3x2 - Heavy

A2 - *Standing OH Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
130 x 1
150 x 1
160 x 3, 3, 2 - Heavy

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 90sec RI
70s - 4x6

*WG Pulldowns* - 90sec RI
202.5 - 4x5

*DB Bench Press* - 90sec RI
95s x 6, 6, 6, 4

*Curls* - 45sec RI
55 - 3x10

*Cable External Rotations* - 45sec RI
20 - 3x12

*DB Towel Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
70s - 3xRoundtrip

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty good workout today.  I didn't hit everything I wanted to, but I can shoot for that in a couple weeks.  I was happy I got 160 for that triple on the overhead pressing, even if I didn't get it for 3x3.  I was very close though.  That will probably happen next time around.  I might've pulled the DL for a triple on the first set, but I decided to save a little gas for the other set.  Good thing I did, because I had to GRIND to get that last rep out.  Either way, it's a PR for me.  Best I've done previously was 385 for a double, and that was just one set.  I think within the next 3 months or so I will probably attempt to pull 450+ if everything keeps going as it has been.

Accessory work was pretty solid overall.  The Bulgarian squats killed me.  I did a little more grunting than usual on these.  This was a PR.  Pulldowns looked good the whole way through; I stopped a rep short to make sure they didn't get ugly.  I'll shoot for at least a couple of those sets to be 6 next time.  DB benching I almost made it to 4x6, but this was a definite PR without that anyway.  I will aim for 4x6 next time.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, and my bodyweight was about the same as last week, 194.4 I think it was.  I'm going to ride out the rest of this week and then try and bump up calories another couple hundred next week.  4400 calories a day is going to make me shit my pants.  That's the most I've eaten in a LONG time.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2006)

Your deadlifting is superfine. I hope you hit that 450 PR next time. Great job, CP


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2006)

Your strength just shoots up like it's nothing considering the high activity levels you deal with everyday. It must feel good to walk around in public being a very strong dude for your size and i can gaurantee that no one would even come close to thinking that you're very strong.

Hats off to you


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Savage lifts! 

What is your current deadlift PR for single?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2006)

LOL CP adds and subtracts in 45s.
Very nice overhead pressing you could press me for 3.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.  435 is my best pull thus far fufu.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)

Hella heavy deads!!  You deadlift more than P-funk now


----------



## P-funk (Jul 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hella heavy deads!!  You deadlift more than P-funk now




nope.  i can get more then 435.  I may be light but I still got some strength left in me.  Look out for this winter as I start putting on weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hella heavy deads!!  You deadlift more than P-funk now



Haha, I doubt it.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> nope. i can get more then 435. I may be light but I still got some strength left in me. Look out for this winter as I start putting on weight.



Well, to make things fair I think I should do rack pulls from my knees.  That is about the equivalent distance you pull from the floor.  Haha, only kidding.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, to make things fair I think I should do rack pulls from my knees.  That is about the equivalent distance you pull from the floor.  Haha, only kidding.



 Nice one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was a good burn


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol....actually, tall guys have the advantage when deadlifting because they have to pull the bar less of a distance due to their long arms.  I have to get lower and pull further because of my stuby midget arms.  Now squatting....I wont hate on you if you want to do quarter squats.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Now squatting....I wont hate on you if you want to do quarter squats.




I will.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I will.




me too.

especially if you can do 500 with a belt.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol....actually, tall guys have the advantage when deadlifting because they have to pull the bar less of a distance due to their long arms.  I have to get lower and pull further because of my stuby midget arms.  Now squatting....I wont hate on you if you want to do quarter squats.



Pfft, that's BS, unless you are Lamar Gant.  The distance I pull is still greater than the distance you pull, guaranteed.  I compared it to another trainer at my gym who is like 5'7"-5'8" and it's a BIG difference.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

really?   I would think the other way.

who is lamar grant?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> really?   I would think the other way.
> 
> who is lamar grant?



Best deadlifting biomechanics ever:

http://www.t-nation.com/img/photos/05-031-training/image002.jpg


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

Also, I guess it depends on your build.  Height isn't the only factor obviously.  I have long legs though, so that fucks me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Pfft, that's BS, unless you are Lamar Gant.  The distance I pull is still greater than the distance you pull, guaranteed.  I compared it to another trainer at my gym who is like 5'7"-5'8" and it's a BIG difference.



I think it is more related to getting the bar moving, more fibers in series, quicker contraction velocity, easier to get the bar moving.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> me too.
> 
> especially if you can do 500 with a belt.




Cracka you know Avi had the flu, plus his sweatshirt was left in my car.  Wo could squat in those conditions?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 27, 2006)

Lamar grant is like 2 feet tall with arms as long as his legs! That may be good for his deadlift but I bet Cow has an easier time picking up women.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, Lamar has over a 5x BW pull...


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

We got some jokes in here.  Good stuff.  Sometimes my journal is too serious, hehe.

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Kettlebell swings - 28kg x 20
Body squat to row - 100 x 15
Stability ball pushups with feet on bench x 15
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Pushup to burpee to NG chinup x 8
Steps x 4 Roundtrips

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Tuck jumps x 10
Body rows x 10
Pushups with feet on bench x 10
Jumping Jacks x 50

*Finisher*
Power skips x Roundtrip
Sprints x Roundtrip
Backward sprints x Roundtrip
Carioca x Roundtrip

*Cooldown*
Static stretching
Foam roller a little later


Yeah, random ass circuit workout.  Good stuff.  I really needed that foam rolling today.  I've been slacking and some adhesions and knots have definitely built back up in my IT band and my lats.  If I stay consistent with it I don't really get knots too much, but it hurt like fucking Hell today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Where do you do your circuits? Is there an area, or do you run around the gym like a mad man doing all that stuff? 

Agh, I have been laxing on the foam rolling. I used to do it everyday but I have been forgetting. Then sometimes I am just too sore and it gets extremely painful to roll.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Where do you do your circuits? Is there an area, or do you run around the gym like a mad man doing all that stuff?
> 
> Agh, I have been laxing on the foam rolling. I used to do it everyday but I have been forgetting. Then sometimes I am just too sore and it gets extremely painful to roll.



Haha, I run around like a madman.  I hear you on the rolling too.  My glutes and hammies are often too sore for any serious foam rolling; it's okay though, my glutes never give me problem.  It definitely makes a difference though.  I'm going to start making my clients hit their trouble spots for 3-5 minutes or so before they start working out.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

I roll before and after workout.  I try and get clients to do it too rather then getting on the treadmill or bikle to warm up.....more often then not, those things end up tightening them up even more or fucking them up for their workouts....how many clients have goot gait anyway?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I roll before and after workout.  I try and get clients to do it too rather then getting on the treadmill or bikle to warm up.....more often then not, those things end up tightening them up even more or fucking them up for their workouts....how many clients have goot gait anyway?



I don't think my clients would ever foam roll if I didn't bitch them into it.  They think I'm out of my mind when they got on there, no matter how good I explain the benefits behind it.

Yeah, a lot of people have some serious gait issues.  That's what happens when you're so damned knotted up and tight in certain muscles that your body compensates left and right.

By the way, I have a client who just had ridiculously tight hamstrings.  He stretches frequently, and I always stretch him out and hit him with dynamic flexibility stuff when he comes in.  It seems to me like it's his nervous system giving him problems.  I will have him begin to go into a stretch and he gets the worst ROM I've ever seen.  After he holds it at the point for a few seconds he can pretty much double his ROM into decent position.  This is without fail, like every time.  Once the muscle is relaxed a bit, he has movement.  I feel like it's his nervous system getting some emergency signals from the muscle spindles when it shouldn't be.  I'm going to have him start foam rolling more; his IT band is uber fucked.  Any other ideas?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think my clients would ever foam roll if I didn't bitch them into it.  They think I'm out of my mind when they got on there, no matter how good I explain the benefits behind it.
> 
> Yeah, a lot of people have some serious gait issues.  That's what happens when you're so damned knotted up and tight in certain muscles that your body compensates left and right.
> 
> By the way, I have a client who just had ridiculously tight hamstrings.  He stretches frequently, and I always stretch him out and hit him with dynamic flexibility stuff when he comes in.  It seems to me like it's his nervous system giving him problems.  I will have him begin to go into a stretch and he gets the worst ROM I've ever seen.  After he holds it at the point for a few seconds he can pretty much double his ROM into decent position.  This is without fail, like every time.  Once the muscle is relaxed a bit, he has movement.  I feel like it's his nervous system getting some emergency signals from the muscle spindles when it shouldn't be.  I'm going to have him start foam rolling more; his IT band is uber fucked.  Any other ideas?



you mean he is getting signals from the GTO and other mechanoceptors that sense tension change within' the muscle.

Have him find sore or tense spots with the foam roller and instead of just rolling, hold those areas for 20-30sec and try and inhibit the tissue and allow the mechanoceptors that sense tension to relax a little bit and free him up.  then stretch him out, then do some activation work and then train.  foam roll and stretch post workout too.  and he needs to do some homework....some stretching at home everyday and try and convince him to get a foam roller as well.  give him a few static stretches to do at home, when he is watching TV or something.  Nothing to invloved.  Maybe 10-15min of loosening up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean he is getting signals from the GTO and other mechanoceptors that sense tension change within' the muscle.



I thought the muscle spindle was what sensed muscle length and caused the muscle to contract when it thought it was going beyond boundaries?




> Have him find sore or tense spots with the foam roller and instead of just rolling, hold those areas for 20-30sec and try and inhibit the tissue and allow the mechanoceptors that sense tension to relax a little bit and free him up.  then stretch him out, then do some activation work and then train.  foam roll and stretch post workout too.  and he needs to do some homework....some stretching at home everyday and try and convince him to get a foam roller as well.  give him a few static stretches to do at home, when he is watching TV or something.  Nothing to invloved.  Maybe 10-15min of loosening up.



That's how I tell everyone to use the foam roller.  That's the shit.  I started using that technique more not long ago.  I could actually feel my IT band and my lats loosen up after sitting on a rough spot for about 20 seconds.  I mean it was a night and day difference.

He does static stretch on his own actually.  In fact, he told me he stretched before he came to the session today.  I told him he should try some ART, and I will definitely tell him to look into the foam roller.  I'll have a hard time selling that one though; he fucking hates it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

you'r right.  the muscle spindles sense rate of length change, when a muscle is streched rapidly.

but, the GTO is what is inhibiting him from loosening up and stretching deeper at first.  It fires improperly or for whatever reason is already partially stimulated.  Once he reaches a sufficient amount of tension within the tissue (after stretching for a few minutes), he can get into a deeper stretch.  The GTO has been inhibited and he is now able to lengthen the tissue greater.

the muscle spindles would fire if you had him say, reach for his toes and bounce towards them....they fire to get that bounce.  you reach down basllistically (rate of length change is great) and they respond by reversing the action.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2006)

I am tight like that.. it fucking sucks.. damn hammies


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

I just realized that I typed the wrong phrase up there in my last post.  The GTO needs to be inhibited in order to release the tension in the muscle.  the gto is not inhibiting him from loosening up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

I gotcha on the muscle spindle; rapid stretching indeed.

Do you think PNF stretching would be more beneficial with him?  For the hammies, before we even begin I could have him try and curl his leg while I hold it back to get the GTO to relax that bitch.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I gotcha on the muscle spindle; rapid stretching indeed.
> 
> Do you think PNF stretching would be more beneficial with him?  For the hammies, before we even begin I could have him try and curl his leg while I hold it back to get the GTO to relax that bitch.




pnf stretching for the hammies would be like pushing his leg back, holding the stretch, then having him contract against you by pushing that straight leg into your arms for about 5sec, then relazing and stretchng back further.  PNF is awesone.  It allows the muscle to contract agianst itself (autogenic inhibition) and relax further into a stretch.  I don't know what bending his knee would do with the leg straight.  It would if anything slack the hamstring and take away from the stretch.  The knee needs to be straight and the hip needs to be flexed to pull the hamstring taught.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 28, 2006)

You guys should be training the professional athletes with all this knowledge, especially since most professional trainers don't know what they're doing and guys are getting hurt all the time due. Football is a big one since most of the injury reports are like a pulled hamstring, cramped muscle, and so forth.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You guys should be training the professional athletes with all this knowledge, especially since most professional trainers don't know what they're doing and guys are getting hurt all the time due. Football is a big one since most of the injury reports are like a pulled hamstring, cramped muscle, and so forth.



Injuries happen in sports.  There is nothing you can do about it.  Especially at the professional level.  You can't blame it all on the trainer.

I think a lot of pro-trainers have a great grasp of what they are doing and of what works for their athletes.

I would like to have the oppurtunity someday though.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pnf stretching for the hammies would be like pushing his leg back, holding the stretch, then having him contract against you by pushing that straight leg into your arms for about 5sec, then relazing and stretchng back further.  PNF is awesone.  It allows the muscle to contract agianst itself (autogenic inhibition) and relax further into a stretch.  I don't know what bending his knee would do with the leg straight.  It would if anything slack the hamstring and take away from the stretch.  The knee needs to be straight and the hip needs to be flexed to pull the hamstring taught.



I've done it like that before.  What I mean is before even going into the stretch I would have him do a manual resisted leg curl against an immovable object, like myself.  Just enough so that I can get him into the stretch easily.  I was trying to use the same concept to make it so it's easier moving into the stretch in the first place.  I would proceed by stretching with the knee extended.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've done it like that before.  What I mean is before even going into the stretch I would have him do a manual resisted leg curl against an immovable object, like myself.  Just enough so that I can get him into the stretch easily.  I was trying to use the same concept to make it so it's easier moving into the stretch in the first place.  I would proceed by stretching with the knee extended.




could work.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> You guys should be training the professional athletes with all this knowledge, especially since most professional trainers don't know what they're doing and guys are getting hurt all the time due. Football is a big one since most of the injury reports are like a pulled hamstring, cramped muscle, and so forth.



That's flattering, but I feel like I have a long way to go before I'm capable of that.  However, I would love to do that someday.  Working with a group of people that will listen to you without bitching and a real desire to progress would be awesome.  Clients like that are few and far between from what I can tell thus far.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> could work.



Thanks for the input.  I appreciate it.  I'll give it a shot with him and see if it does any good.  Sorry I wasn't more clear the first time through, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Warmup*
Foam roll IT band, adductors, and lats
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3
+15 x 3
+30 x 1
+55 - 3x3 - Medium

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 60sec RI
25s x 4
55s - 3x10

*DB Seated OH Press* - 60sec RI
35s x 4
60s x 10, 10, 9

*Seated Rows* - 60sec RI
150 x 4
225 - 3x10

*DB Seated OH Extensions* - 45sec RI
70 x 12, 10, 7

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
85 - 3x12

*Towel Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW - 3x7

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Pretty solid workout today.  Foam rolling these past couple days has already produced noticeable results.  I was going into those squats like I was born ass to the floor.  I felt really strong on my first set too; I bet I could've pumped out 6 at least.  I'm shooting for 290 for 3x3 next week.  I'm very confident I have that.

Accessory work was on point.  I was only one rep short on the overhead pressing, which is pretty awesome progress for almost a 10% increase in weight.  I'm very happy with my numbers today overall.  Overhead extensions kind of sucked.  Again, a large jump was the only option.  Goddamn 45 second rest intervals suck balls.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2006)

Just a note about your client...

The pause could actually be an issue with his hip flexors.  If he is accustomed to just falling in to a stretch, he may not be getting reciprocal inhibition because he is not actually flexing his hips, he is letting gravity do the work.  This would, in essence, mean that his kinesthetic sense is not well developed and his body has a fucked up representation of where it is in space.  You could have him do hold-relax PNF stretching and hold-relax w/ agonist contraction and compare the 2.  If there is no difference in his ROM I would have to believe that the issue is with hip flexor strength/response as opposed to hip extensor flexibility.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

OH DB pressing looking strong.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Just a note about your client...
> 
> The pause could actually be an issue with his hip flexors.  If he is accustomed to just falling in to a stretch, he may not be getting reciprocal inhibition because he is not actually flexing his hips, he is letting gravity do the work.  This would, in essence, mean that his kinesthetic sense is not well developed and his body has a fucked up representation of where it is in space.  You could have him do hold-relax PNF stretching and hold-relax w/ agonist contraction and compare the 2.  If there is no difference in his ROM I would have to believe that the issue is with hip flexor strength/response as opposed to hip extensor flexibility.



Interesting idea, but what's the difference between PNF stretching and agonist contraction?  Or did you mean antagonist contraction?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 28, 2006)

I dont really have any tight muscles besides my anterior delts and my hip flexors. Omg the hip flexors are tight. I will lay down and my legs will curl up and i gotta force myself to put em down.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2006)

Instead of holding for an isometric hold, you provide resistance as they go through hip extension, then you have them contract the hip flexors and bring the stretch with antaognist flexion rather than gravity or you pulling them into it.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2006)

yea, that is just a different form of PNF stretching.

There is the hold, contract, relax like I described.

Then, like dale is saying, there is a kind when you have them contract through the entire ROM and then stretch them back again.

then the third type you have them hold, contract then you would have them contract their hip flexors and actively try and pull their hip into great extension while you also stretch them back.  this version provides recipricoal inhibition of the antagonist musculature.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Instead of holding for an isometric hold, you provide resistance as they go through hip extension, then you have them contract the hip flexors and bring the stretch with antaognist flexion rather than gravity or you pulling them into it.



Should I let him do all the flexing, or assist and have him flex simultaneously?

Good stuff guys.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 29, 2006)

TYpically it is all on their own, you could assist him, but that wouldn't really correct his problem.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats a spicy meataball!  Whole lotta info around here since I left bud...great reads!  

Lookin good man!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> TYpically it is all on their own, you could assist him, but that wouldn't really correct his problem.



Thanks Dale.


Thanks DB.  Good to see you lurking around sometimes.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

another thing you can try is, if your gym has massage or stretch tables....Have him get infront of it and place one leg up straight on the table (lets say his right leg in this example).  From there, he needs to make sure that it is completely straight and that the front of his left leg (the leg that is standing on the ground) is up near the table (touching if you can).  The left foot needs to be positioned straight ahead.  This is crucial to prevent any sort of movement or rotation at the pelvis.  Then, he is going to lean forward slightly, enough to get a good stretch in the right hamstring.  Once he has that, have him hold it for a few sec (10-15) so that he can relax.  Then, he is going to start to stretch the facsia from different angles.  First, he will allow his upper body to move to the right (leg stays stable, left leg stays stable too, toe straight ahead, no compensatory movement at the pelvis!) and hold there for a 5 count and stretch the lateral fibers of the hamstring, then he moves to his left and hold for a 5 count and stretches more of the medial fibers.  Then back to the right for another 5.  I like to get 3-5 sets of 5 counts in each direction in the frontal plane. Then, he is going to come back to the center and stand completely straight (so the leg is out front but he is not stretching down on it).  From there you go transverse plane....first rotate to the right, hold for 5, then to the left, hold for 5...3-5x5count.  Then see how he feels.  The reason behind this is that we always stretch the same way all the time....hamstring straight back, right?....Well, we all know that fascia does not (a) run in completely straight lines and (b) muscles move in three dimensions (just like lifting from different angles).  You need to make sure that he loosens up the hamstrings from all angles in order to achieve appropriate flexibility.  The hamstrings are a complex musculature and while they do move in the sagital plane, the different muscles of the hamstring complex have different function, the semi's (semimembrinosis and semitendinosus) help to interanally rotate the knee, the medial fibers of the hamstrings help to internally rotate the hip and the biceps femoris helps to externally rotate the knee.  So, the fibers are really running in a lot of different ways.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> another thing you can try is, if your gym has massage or stretch tables....Have him get infront of it and place one leg up straight on the table (lets say his right leg in this example).  From there, he needs to make sure that it is completely straight and that the front of his left leg (the leg that is standing on the ground) is up near the table (touching if you can).  The left foot needs to be positioned straight ahead.  This is crucial to prevent any sort of movement or rotation at the pelvis.  Then, he is going to lean forward slightly, enough to get a good stretch in the right hamstring.  Once he has that, have him hold it for a few sec (10-15) so that he can relax.  Then, he is going to start to stretch the facsia from different angles.  First, he will allow his upper body to move to the right (leg stays stable, left leg stays stable too, toe straight ahead, no compensatory movement at the pelvis!) and hold there for a 5 count and stretch the lateral fibers of the hamstring, then he moves to his left and hold for a 5 count and stretches more of the medial fibers.  Then back to the right for another 5.  I like to get 3-5 sets of 5 counts in each direction in the frontal plane. Then, he is going to come back to the center and stand completely straight (so the leg is out front but he is not stretching down on it).  From there you go transverse plane....first rotate to the right, hold for 5, then to the left, hold for 5...3-5x5count.  Then see how he feels.  The reason behind this is that we always stretch the same way all the time....hamstring straight back, right?....Well, we all know that fascia does not (a) run in completely straight lines and (b) muscles move in three dimensions (just like lifting from different angles).  You need to make sure that he loosens up the hamstrings from all angles in order to achieve appropriate flexibility.  The hamstrings are a complex musculature and while they do move in the sagital plane, the different muscles of the hamstring complex have different function, the semi's (semimembrinosis and semitendinosus) help to interanally rotate the knee, the medial fibers of the hamstrings help to internally rotate the hip and the biceps femoris helps to externally rotate the knee.  So, the fibers are really running in a lot of different ways.



Interesting.  Kind of the same concept as band traction stuff and 3D stretching?

We do have massage tables actually.  One of the trainers there does his own massage biz out of there on the side.  I think I'll give that a shot.  A LOT of good stuff to work with here guys.  Thanks for the information.

This seems to happen with other muscles too.  I stretch this guy out all over the place.  He has a really good work ethic and kills the workouts I writeup quick.  I mean he will whip out 20-30 sets of various exercises (Granted, many of them are shoulder prehab and such as he has impingment problems) in like 30 minutes.  He will superset some form of squat and a seated row for example, and not rest at all in between the two movements for 6 consecutive sets total.  He's a beast.

Anyway, the point is he leaves lots of time for a great workout and plenty of stretching, warmup, etc.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

yup, 3D stretching.

you can do it for the glutes by bending the knee and lying the outside of the leg on the table (TFL) and then performing the same motions.  If you have two tabes you can have the person place one leg up on one table, in a bulgarian squat fashion and then lean forward and hold the second table and perform the same actions in the frontal and transverse plane.  For the lats, you a jump stretch band and choke it onto something strong, like the pillar of a squat rack.  Allow the person to lean forward at the hip, and even round their back out since the lats insert onto the pelvis, this will help to stetch them out down there (where they help to increase anterior tilt when they are tight) as well as at the scapula and humeral attachments.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 29, 2006)

^ Shit, sounds like the people who you three train (Dale, Cow, P) get their monies worth. You guy's have a plethora of training knowledge.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

well, come out and train with one of us and see.  You live on planet earth so we are right around the corner.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2006)

Except for me, I just visit.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 30, 2006)

*Sunday - Cardio*

*Cardio*
25 minutes on treadmill - 3.5MPH @ 12 incline


Nothing fancy.  I also foam rolled today because I had a hole in my work schedule today.  I pretty much did a full body gig.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, come out and train with one of us and see.  You live on planet earth so we are right around the corner.


Well damnit if you didn't move across the damn country I woulda taken you up on it for my training this year!  Way to screw me up bro   I'm only in jersey heh


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well damnit if you didn't move across the damn country I woulda taken you up on it for my training this year!  Way to screw me up bro   I'm only in jersey heh




you had 4.5 yrs to come to the city!

You still have time to catch Mabry though as he is in Jersey.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2006)

There's no Gaying off allowed in AZ -


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's no Gaying off allowed in AZ -




you make no sense.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

*Monday - Light*



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> There's no Gaying off allowed in AZ -



Then how do you live?  Zzzzing...


*Warmup*
Foam Roll IT & Glutes
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
350 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Standing OH Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
130 x 1
140 - 3x3

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 45sec RI
32.5s - 3x12

*WG Pulldowns* - 45sec RI
157.5 x 12, 11, 9

*DB Bench Press* - 45sec RI
70s - 3x12

*Curls* - 45sec RI
50 - 3x15

*Cable Ext Rotation* - 45sec RI
15 - 3x20

*DB Towel Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
52.5s - 3x2 Roundtrips

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Another good workout today.  Except for pulldowns, all my accessory work jumped up signifcantly today.  I added 5 pounds and kept the weight the same with the Bulgarian squats (Burn burn burn!) and added 4 repetitions to successfully hit 3x12 on the bench press.  Also, though I don't care much, I added 7 repetitions on the last set of curls.

I'm going to foam roll all over again today.  I'll be at work all day today because of a funky schedule I have going on Mondays now, so I might as well.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

Good high reppin' stuff there.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2006)

I always foam roll between clients too lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks fufu.

Yeah, it's a great way to get it in.  It makes such a difference.  After I did it for a couple days I sat into an ATG squat like nothing.  It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 31, 2006)

Pimp, by any chance are you ever going to post some vids of you doing some of those? It'd be quite entertaining. If you do, i'd like to see towel pullups.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Pimp, by any chance are you ever going to post some vids of you doing some of those? It'd be quite entertaining. If you do, i'd like to see towel pullups.



I probably should.  I've said I was going to do that for a long time, but it never happened.  I kept trying to get my brother to come videotape me and he repeatedly agreed and then faked on me.  I guess I'll just have to "borrow" his camera, hehe.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you watching your tempo on this routine for any of the exercises or is it just the usual 1/0/X for all?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey could you also post some o lifting? I always like to watch those.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Are you watching your tempo on this routine for any of the exercises or is it just the usual 1/0/X for all?




tempo is for BB'ers.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tempo is for BB'ers.



Not really, i'm not a BB but sometimes i will use tempo on some lifts such as a slow eccentric or pause in the hole when doing squats or a pause at the bottom portion of the lift when doing RDL's to get that stretch. I mix up the eccentric and pause portion but the concentric is always explosive.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Not really, i'm not a BB but sometimes i will use tempo on some lifts such as a slow eccentric or pause in the hole when doing squats or a pause at the bottom portion of the lift when doing RDL's to get that stretch. I mix up the eccentric and pause portion but the concentric is always explosive.




twas a joke young one.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> twas a joke young one.



I guess i don't have a sense of humor


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I guess i don't have a sense of humor




or maybe i don't tell good jokes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> or maybe i don't tell good jokes.



 .. i know u tell good jokes and are sarcastic a lot. I just happened to misinterpret this one which is rare since i'm an easygoing guy because i thought u were serious. Guess we learn from mistakes.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> .. i know u tell good jokes and are sarcastic a lot. I just happened to misinterpret this one which is rare since i'm an easygoing guy because i thought u were serious. Guess we learn from mistakes.






			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> RDL
> RI= 60sec
> 3 count isometric at bottom
> 225/3 sets x 12 reps






			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> the best exercise, i find, for working out of that bottom position is stop squats (functional isometrics).  I love them and you don't have to worry about immediate spinal pressure (like you do with the bottom position squat).  Instead you can feel the weight on the way down and get yourself set up, hold for a 3-5 count, and then press.  I usually do a 3 count hold in the bottom.  you will have to go submaximal to get the desired number of reps (again, usually 3-5 for me) because the hold in the bottom prevents you from taking advantage of the myotatic stretch reflex and you will really have to use your strength to overcome static interia.  Functional isometrics really helped me build a solid strength base in the past.  I have started to get back to the again.....besides bottom position squats, I like static holds on my RDLs at the bottom, and I like it on bench press as well (pausing at the bottom again).  Positional isometrics where you are just holding a position and not continuing through the entire ROM can also be great.  Positional isometrics on clean or snatch pulls (in the first pull, scoop and second pull regions) are really good.  Isometrics only have a carry over that is good for about 15-20 degrees so make sure and know which positions to hit and vary it up as well.
> 
> Static isometrics where you are pushing into something imovable, like pressing an empty bar into the pins on a bench press or squat in a certain RMO (bottom position, mid way, top quarter position) can work to.  I have not used them that much though,


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



Showoff


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Showoff


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

*shiznit*
Nah, I don't really concern myself with tempo.  I just control the negative and try to be explosive on the positive portion of the repetition.  Sometimes I include isometric holds though.  On my last bout of westisde I was doing 2 second isometrics at the peak contraction point of reverse hyperextensions.  I have also done pauses in the hole with squats.  I'm thinking I might give it a go with some type of rowing movement too, but I will definitely have to turn down my ego for that one.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 1, 2006)

*Tuesday - Circuit*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Renegade rows - 20kg kettlebells x 6 per side
Stability ball pushup plus with feet elevated x 12
Steps - 40 pound vest x 5 roundtrips

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Unilateral DB snatch - 60lbs x 8 per side
Turkish getups - 16kg kettlebell x 4 per side
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Working the heavy bag kicks and punches x 60sec
Jumping jacks x 50

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching
Foam rolling about an hour later


Solid circuit session today.  Going up and down steps with a weighted vest sucks balls.  I tried to jog as best I could, but it was more like a really fast walk by the end, heh.  Working the bags is tiring as fuck too.  Twas enjoyable.  Also, the pushup plus on a stability ball is pretty hard.  I was surprised by that.  I actually felt my serratus working on that one though.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> tempo is for BB'ers.


After the pain you put me through on my  previous routine, you are laughing??!! 


Nice info on those stop squats, P. I'll try them someday.... when i feel brave enough


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *shiznit*
> Nah, I don't really concern myself with tempo.


Please direct your answer to the person who asked the question. Thank You. 









But thanks for that explanation. I'v never done westside. Not sure if i am 'there' yet.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



			
				BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Please direct your answer to the person who asked the question. Thank You.
> 
> But thanks for that explanation. I'v never done westside. Not sure if i am 'there' yet.



Oh, my bad.  Haha.  Shows how good my short term memory is.

I'm probably not "there" yet either really.  I think I would benefit more from it if I had a stronger strength base as is.  Of course, there wasn't really any connection between me using the Westside template and doing a isometric with reverse hyperextensions; I just threw that out there.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
290 - 3x3 - Heavy

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3
+20 x 3
+40 x 1
+60 x 1
+75 - 3x3 - Heavy

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 90sec RI
50s x 3
65s - 4x6

*DB Seated OH Press* -  90sec RI
50s x 3
70s - 4x6

*Seated Rows* - 90sec RI
187.5 x 3
247.5 - 4x6

*DB Seated OH Extension* - 45sec RI
75 - 3x10

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
90 - 3x10

*Towel Chinups* - 45sec RI
Bw - 3x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Fucking ownage.  This workout was one big PR from top to bottom.  My very first set of squats was a little out of groove, but everything thereafter was on point.  My strength with ATG squats is practically to where my PL squats were, though I could probably move more weight if I stopped right at parallel.  Nonetheless, I hit all my goals today, and I did so off some shitty sleep too (Nap time comes soon).  Nuff said.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 2, 2006)

Great stuff CP!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2006)

Good looking workout CP!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2006)

awesome squats...awesome everything!


----------



## JordanMang (Aug 2, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *shiznit*
> Nah, I don't really concern myself with tempo.  I just control the negative and try to be explosive on the positive portion of the repetition.  Sometimes I include isometric holds though.  On my last bout of westisde I was doing 2 second isometrics at the peak contraction point of reverse hyperextensions.  I have also done pauses in the hole with squats.  I'm thinking I might give it a go with some type of rowing movement too, but I will definitely have to turn down my ego for that one.



Hmmm, I always seem to pause in the hole.  For some reason unless I sit back for a second I can't seem to engage the hip flexors, glutes, and hams.  It's hard for me to just "bounce" out of the hole.  Weird I guess. Great work though.  I've always felt that 2 sets was enough to warmup, and I always thought I be more fatigued with so many warm up sets.  But, I think I'll try out your warm up method.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Cp do you ever do 6x3 for strength?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Hey Cp do you ever do 6x3 for strength?



I'm currently doing 6x3 and it works well. Just gotta choose the appropriate weight to make it tough for all 6 sets (strength-oriented). Other ways u can do it is 8x3, 5x5, 4x6, 6x4, 3x3, .. and so forth. Just mix it up.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

Just to add to my post earlier, I weighed in at 194.8 today.  That's pretty good.  It's .4 pounds above last week, and I didn't up calories until this Monday, though I did chow down this weekend pretty good.  We'll see how it turns out next Wednesday.

Thanks everyone for the cheers.

*Jordan*
I definitely like to make smaller jumps with my warmups when going really heavy.  If you notice, none of the warmup sets are especially fatiguing.  I pretty much just blast through them.

*Buruts*
I've used 8x3, but my goal was more for mass gains.  Something like that is a good combination of moderate to high intensity lifting with a volume level high enough to spark hypertrophy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Going up and down steps with a weighted vest sucks balls.  I tried to jog as best I could, but it was more like a really fast walk by the end, heh.


Yea try doing it with a 50lbs vest and going through 6 sets of 12 steps while holding a 60lb weight.  I'm gonna fucking die LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thursday - Circuit Cardio*



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea try doing it with a 50lbs vest and going through 6 sets of 12 steps while holding a 60lb weight.  I'm gonna fucking die LOL.



Sounds like fun.  I might have to try that.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Forward and reverse jumps over bench x 5 each way
Overhead lunges - 16lb medicine ball x roundtrip
Medicine ball pushups x 10
Inverted rows x 10

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Lateral jumps over bench x 5 each way
Turkish getups - 16kg kettlebell x 5 per side
Steps x 4 roundtrips

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Pushup to burpee to NG chinups x 10
Jumprope x 100

*Finisher*
Reverse toss & sprint - 16lb medicine ball x 10
Sprints x 2 roundtrips

*Cooldown*
Static stretching
Foam rolled my IT band a little later


Fun workout today.  Definitely beat the shit out of me.  I've been foam rolling all over the place lately.  I didn't do as much as I would've liked today, but I have a gap between two morning clients tomorrow, so I think I'll do up my whole body really good.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2006)

I fell asleep on my floor the first time I did SMF lol.  Havent used mine in a while.. it hurts!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I fell asleep on my floor the first time I did SMF lol.  Havent used mine in a while.. it hurts!



Haha, how'd that happen?  Hell yeah it hurts.  I don't even know quite how I convince my clients to use it lately.


*Warmup*
Foam IT, adductors, piriformis
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
375 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Standing OH Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
130 x 1
150 - 3x3 - Medium

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60sec RI
15s x 5
47.5s - 3x10

*WG Pulldowns* - 60sec RI
105 x 5
165 - 3x10

*DB Bench Press* - 60sec RI
50s x 5
80s x 10, 10, 8

*Curls* - 45sec RI
55 x 12, 12, 8

*Cable External Rotations* - 45sec RI
20 - 3x15

*Towel DB Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
65s - 3x3way

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout.  Numbers a bit up from last time, save for the strength stuff which was intentionally kept the same so I can work up and try to break my previous records next Wednesday.  The deadlifts seemed harder than they should've been for whatever reason.  I just have to get mentally prepared for Wednesday.  After this I went home, at another meal after my PWO shake, and took a nap.  On my way back to work now.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 4, 2006)

I have not done curls in a long time. I'm too lazy to work then in, issolation wise. I am surprised that you have enough left in the tank to do them, go on you. It's funny I used to love doing curls now I hate them. All I do for them is chin- ups and rows.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I have not done curls in a long time. I'm too lazy to work then in, issolation wise. I am surprised that you have enough left in the tank to do them, go on you. It's funny I used to love doing curls now I hate them. All I do for them is chin- ups and rows.



This is my first time doing curls in probably a year or so, except maybe the odd set here or there for the fuck of it.  It takes me a whole 3-4 minutes of my workout; I try to invest very little time in it.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2006)

I was doing my whole body and I was rolling on it for about an hour.. and it just felt soo good after a while I passed out on it.  Then when I woke up I was all fucked up because I fell asleep on it..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2006)

that is such a classic story!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 5, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I was doing my whole body and I was rolling on it for about an hour.. and it just felt soo good after a while I passed out on it.  Then when I woke up I was all fucked up because I fell asleep on it..



Hahahaha.  That is crazy as shit.  I could never fall asleep right after that.  It feels good, but it gets me going to overcome the pain.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2006)

Yo pimp got a question for ya...I've been looking around for a weighted vest for a bit but them fuckers are expensive.  Best I found was a ghetto one size fits all 50lbs vest for $130.  It needs to be 50lbs or more.

So question where could I find a decently cheap one? or AShould I just go out and buy a decent travel pack and add some weights into it?

Only thing I dont like about the pack is I'll be bending over alot and doing all forms of motion and I dont want 50lbs of weight sliding to the top of the bag while bending down and crushing my head in.

I know you said you had a bunch of em at your gym and you have first hand knowledge about them plus you and your crazy crew here know more then me LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yo pimp got a question for ya...I've been looking around for a weighted vest for a bit but them fuckers are expensive.  Best I found was a ghetto one size fits all 50lbs vest for $130.  It needs to be 50lbs or more.
> 
> So question where could I find a decently cheap one? or AShould I just go out and buy a decent travel pack and add some weights into it?
> 
> ...



That actually looks like a decent price to me.  I think our gym purchases a lot of it's stuff from performbetter.com.  We have an Xvest, which are really expensive.  I saw one on PB that was about $110 + shipping  @ 40lbs and it's adjustable.  eBay might be a good place to look.  You could also check elitefts.com, but eliteFTS is usually pretty expensive, though definitely quality.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That actually looks like a decent price to me.  I think our gym purchases a lot of it's stuff from performbetter.com.  We have an Xvest, which are really expensive.  I saw one on PB that was about $110 + shipping  @ 40lbs and it's adjustable.  eBay might be a good place to look.  You could also check elitefts.com, but eliteFTS is usually pretty expensive, though definitely quality.




Just a note on this, I have tried both the Xvest and one of the cheap ones, and there is a huge difference.  The fit of the Xvest was eons better than the cheap one was.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2006)

*Saturday - Cardio*



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Just a note on this, I have tried both the Xvest and one of the cheap ones, and there is a huge difference.  The fit of the Xvest was eons better than the cheap one was.



Good input.  The Xvest is the only one I've ever tried.


*Warmup*
Walking

*Cardio*
~25 minutes jogging

*Cooldown*
Walking


Nothing fancy, just a light active recovery day.  I've done nothing today, Sunday.  It's an off day, though I might foam roll a little before I leave work.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
260 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3, 3
+20 x 1
+35 - 3x3 - Light

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 45sec RI
30s x 6
52.5s - 3x12

*DB Seated OH Press* - 45sec RI
30s x 6
50s - 3x12

*Seated Rows* - 45sec RI
210 x 12, 10, 10

*DB Seated OH Extension* - 45sec RI
65 x 15, 13, 12

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
80 - 3x15

*Towel Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW x 7, 7, 6

*Cooldown*
Static stretching
Foam rolling a little later on...


Good workout.  Finally hit 3x12 on that overhead pressing, but it was a bit of  a battle.  Everything else went up a bit or stayed around the same.  That's all, I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

CP - I see you are doing DB OH Presses....I've been doing them standing - one arm at a time - meaning 10 reps on right shoulder then switch and do 10 reps on your left.   It's actually hits your core pretty good too.   

Give 'em a shot if you haven't tried them.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice overhead pressing @ those RI's.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2006)

Interesting workouts CP, what are your goals?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

*YM*
Hell yeah I've done those.  Awesome exercise.  I've also done them with kettlebells, and if I'm feeling really frisky I'll try to hold the kettlebell so that it's pointing up the whole time, heh.

*fufu*
Thanks.  My strength endurance sucks balls.  I could definitely do more than 15 repetitions on the first set, but my strength tanks quick with those rest intervals.

*MJH*
Strength is always my primary goal, but I'm trying to gain a little mass right now too.  Cals are about 4400 a day, which is a very conservative bulk for me.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

*Tuesday & Wednesday*

On Tuesday I did some circuit training.

On Wednseday...

*Bodyweight 195.8* - Up about a pound

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
400 x 3, 3, 1

A2 - *Military Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
120 x 1
140 x 1
160 x 3, 2, 3

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 90sec RI
30s x 3
75s - 4x5

*WG Pulldowns* - 90sec RI
150 x 3
202.5 - 4x6

*DB Bench Press* - 90sec RI
50s x 3
95s x 6, 6, 6, 5

*Cooldown*
N/A


Last night was weird.  I ended up helping an old friend with some dire computer issues so she wouldn't be out a few thousand dollars on some appraisals she needed to get out ASAP.  I got like 2 seperate bouts of 2-2.5 hours of sleep before this workout.

Despite all that, it went well.  that is an awesome PR on the deadlifts.  It puts my new estimated 1RM at about 445.  I have a feeling I could pull 450 if I did so fresh.  The first set wasn't bad.  Don't get me wrong, I worked for it,  but even the last of the 3 repetitions came up pretty smooth.  The second set was fucking brutal.  I mean I had to pull out all the stops and get MAD.  It left me drained for that set of overhead pressing, which is why I only got 2.  I should've had 3x3.  I ran out of gas after that.  I could've pulled a second deadlift on the last set, but I was punished.  The last set of overhead presses felt really strong though.

Accessory work was good.  I improved on everything, though only an extra repetition on the bench pressing.  Nonetheless, I can't complain.  I either improved or stayed about the same on everything.  I decided to cut out the accessory stuff at the end, and I think I'll leave it that way on these heavy days in the interest of time.  To make sure I got enough sleep I ended up cutting out the stretching too.  I will probably do a little bit of stretching before my next client coming shortly.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

good deadlifts.  how much time were you taking between reps would you assume?


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Savage deads man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 9, 2006)

Shit, 400 without much sleep. You must be dangerous when well rested. 
How much more size do you want to get? Do you feel heavy at your current weight? I forget how tall you are.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol what gets me is the conservative bulk. Man you must eat alot.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2006)

*P-funk*
Hrm, maybe 7 seconds.  It's just enough to switch grips, re-wrap my hands a couple times to insure a firm grip, maybe let out a grunt, and pull.

*fufu*
Thanks.

*Baker*
I'm surprised I did it.  During the warm-ups I knew I would though.  365 felt like a cakewalk (As far as deadlifting 365 feeling like a cakewalk can go).  I dunno how much more.  I just want to get stronger, and getting bigger helps, heh.  I'm like 6 feet tall or just a tad more; I'm not big at all.

*Brutus*
I eat about 4400 calories per day right now.  Sometimes more on the weekends or the occasional day during the week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 10, 2006)

400 on DL's? awesome!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 10, 2006)

poor bastard who sells you a all you can eat buffet lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on the PR Mr.Pimp! Awesome new 1RM. We need to see a vid of that .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pimp, I don't know if you told anyone before and i may have missed it, but what do you mean by light, medium, and heavy? Does it refer to your 1RM or is it something else?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday - Medium*

*BMU*
Thanks mang.

*Brutus*
Haha, it's funny you say that.  Me, my brother, and dad went to this $25 all you can east sushi buffet in NY.  This was before my metabolism was even jacked up; I must have eaten like 70 pieces of sushi.  It was insane.  My brother and dad were almost on par too.  Actually, I think my brother ate even more than me.  The chef came out to greet us, it was great.  Haha.

*Gazhole*
Thanks.  I know I slum on the videos, but I wil try at some point.  I need to get my brother's camera, but I don't even know if I want to do it without him because it's like a $2000 camera.  He said he would, but he's worse than I am in terms of slacking off, heh.

*shiznit*
This thread explains it:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66700


On Thursday I did some circuit training.

Friday:
*Warmup*
Foam Rollin'
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
270 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3, 3
+25 x 1
+50 - 3x3 - Medium

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 60sec RI
30s x 5
60s - 3x10

*DB Seated Overhead Press* - 60sec RI
30s x 5
60s - 3x10

*Seated Rows* - 60sec RI
150 x 5
232.5 x 10, 8, 8

*DB Seated Overhead Extensions* - 45sec RI
80 x 10, 8, 8

*Face Pulls* - 45sec RI
95 - 3x10

*Towel Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW x 6, 5, 4

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Good workout.  Finally got to 3 sets of 10 with 60s on the overhead press.  Went up on the RDLs.  Seated rows I raised the weight but didn't get 3x10, so that was somewhere around the same.  Towel chinups could be better, but on the light and medium days my grip is always more trashed, heh.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

There is no way I could handle all that extra grip work you do. My forearms would be fried. I have not done towel pull ups in a while, you must have a rock crushing grip by now.  So what's next Cow? I mean after you finish with this program what are you going to do?


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes I am curious too.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

*Baker* & *fufu*

Dunno.  I think I might go through another cycle with this program, possibly changing around certain exercises.  I think I want to stick to a full body program for at least another mesocycle.  It's giving me some good results and I am enjoying the workouts still.  We'll see though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice lookin' program


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 13, 2006)

*Sunday - Active Recovery*



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lookin' program



Thanks YM.


*Warmup*
Few minutes walking

*Cardio*
~25 minutes jogging

*Cooldown*
Few minutes walking


A little active recovery session.  A beautiful day out here on the east coast for once.  We've been getting reamed.  I had to take advantage.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 14, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
Foam roller
Activation
Dynamic flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
355 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Military Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
120 x 1
140 - 3x3 - Light

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 45sec RI
35s - 3x12

*WG Pulldowns* - 45sec RI
157.5 x 12, 12, 10

*DB Bench Press* - 45sec RI
75s x 12, 12, 7

*Curls* - 45sec RI
55 - 3x12

*External Rotations* - 45sec RI
20 - 3x15

*DB Towel Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
55s - 3x2 Roundtrips

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Everything was pretty much on point.  I improved or stayed about the same everywhere.  DB bench felt strong the first set and just totally crapped out by the end, but I could a bare minimum of 15 repetitions at this weight if I just went all out to failure fresh.  Up a couple pounds on the Bulgarian squats.  Added a few reps total on the pulldowns.  I went through this workout pretty quickly too.  I enjoyed it, but goddamn my legs were numb after the Bulg squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2006)

When i do bulgarian squats my glutes always let me know lol. Also are the external rotations with a db?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 15, 2006)

*Tuesday - Circuit*



Brutus_G said:


> When i do bulgarian squats my glutes always let me know lol. Also are the external rotations with a db?



My glutes get sore every time I do Bulgarian squats also.  I used a cable for the external rotations.


*Warmup*
Foam roller
Activation
Dynamic flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Overhead lunge - 16lb medicine ball x 10 per leg
Pushup plus feet elevated - BW x 12
Blast strap inverted rows - BW x 10
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Overhead Bulgarian squat - 16lb medicine ball x 10 per leg
Alternating band rows - Black band x 12 per arm
Blast strap pushups - BW x 12
Burpees x 10

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Pushup to burpee to chinup - BW x 8
Jumprope x 100

*Death*
Sprints x 4 round trips

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Yeah, a workout, n' stuff.  Overhead Bulgarians were fun.  I've never done those before.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn Cow, your getting even crazier than before!!!! Overhead Bulgarians were FUN?!?!? I don't think so LOL.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> My glutes get sore every time I do Bulgarian squats also.


Euh?!....  dont feel them in my glutes much. I feel them in my quads mostly. Guess i must be doing something wrong.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:


> Euh?!....  dont feel them in my glutes much. I feel them in my quads mostly. Guess i must be doing something wrong.



Probably because you're not going deep enough. What i do is a put a block (step-up platform) that is about 2-3" high off the ground and i put my working foot on that and my other leg on the bench for stability. That way i am able to go down deeper and i'm able to get my glutes/hammies a lot of work when pushing out of the hole.

Give it a try if you can


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 16, 2006)

I go down until Hams are parallel. But i guess i should try going lower. I'll try using the step up platform next time.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*Rocco*
The Rock is back, heh.  Thanks man.  I try to keep my cardio sessions interesting and fun.

*BMU*
Well, I do go lower than that.  I basically go as lower as I can.  I also put my front foot pretty far forward.  You also want to make sure you concentrate on squeezing your butt and pushing your heel through the floor on the ascent.  However, when I finish a set, I feel the lactic acid burn in my quads.  I just happen to get sore in my glutes.


*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *ATG Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
300 - 3x3 - Heavy

A2 - *Chinups* - 120sec RI
BW x 5
+20 x 3
+40 x 1
+60 x 1
+80 - 3x3 - Heavy

*DB Unilateral RDLs* - 90sec RI
40s x 3
70s - 4x6

*DB Seated Overhead Press* - 90sec RI
40s x 3
75s x 6, 6, 4, 4

*Seated Rows* - 90sec RI
180 x 3
255 - 4x5

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Excellent workout.  New records on the chinups and squats.  I definitely had to fight for both.  The squats felt pretty nice, especially the first 2 repetitions on each set.  The last repetition was a struggle and I wanted to tip forward a bit, but caught myself.  The chinups were the same.  The first two felt pretty good, but the last one required some struggling.  Everything else was pretty on point, and I stuck with cutting out the little accessory shit.  It keeps the workout time just right.


----------



## fufu (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, awesome workout. I was gonna ask if that was a squat PR, nice job. Chin ups are fricking great too.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jesus, is that a 45 and a 35 strapped onto you? Doesn't it feel like your biceps are going to rip apart when you pull yourself up? I get that feeling when i'm doing bw+45.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2006)

I usually use a DB when it starts to get that heavy because the plates get in the way.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

*fufu*
Thank ya sir.  It felt good to get those up.

*shiznit*
Nah, my biceps felt totally fine.  I never get that feeling that people talk about in my biceps.  Probably because they are weak and don't move any weight, heh.  

For this chinups I used a dumbbell and held it between my feet.  I don't like to use belts now that I'm used to holding the dumbell like that.

*P-funk*
Exactly.  Plus, I feel like a belt is a pussy way out, hehe.  If I get to over 100, then I'll start to wear a vest and hold the rest between my legs.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2006)

yea, I need to get a weight vest.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, I need to get a weight vest.



I love weight vests.  Between benches to incline people's feet, stability balls, makeshift blaststraps, and the weighted vest, I can make pushups and body rows viable exercises for my clients even as they become pretty strong.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

*6 Weeks of Progress*

So, after I finish off this week I'm going to unload next week by performing 2 submaximal full body workouts instead of 3 much harder workouts.  I'm thinking after that I might take an entire week off from resistance training, bleh.  It's tough to do when I'm making gains, but it is probably a good idea for my joint health and such.

Anyway, I wanted to recap on the progress I made within this relatively brief mesocycle I just ran.  Basically, I have broken records on all these lifts, but here are some of my favorites:

*Deadlifts*:
My previous best triple was 375x3.  I've also pulled 380 or 385x2 before.
New best is 400x3 for 2 consecutive sets.

VERY pleased with this.  It also puts my estimated 1RM up another 10 pounds, and I usually do a bit better with singles, so I think I could pull 450 at this point.

*Military Press*:
My previous best triple was 150x3.
New best is 160x3 for 2 consecutive sets.

*ATG Squats*:
My previous best triple was 275x3.
New best is 300 for 3x3.

Also very happy about this one.  My new estimated 1RM with ATG squats is about where I was at squatting PL style.  I could probably pull 360+ parallel squat PL style if I worked at it for a few weeks and got back into the groove.

*Chinups*:
My previous best triple was, I think, BW+60 x 3.  This was when I weighed more like 185.
New best is BW+80 for 3x3 at a bodyweight of about 195.

This improvement was much larger than I thought.  I think it's because I do some form of pullup/chinup a few days every week, though it is submaximally when included in my cardio workout.


Not bad for only 6 weeks.  I think I'm going to keep this template largely the same next mesocycle.  It worked well enough for my taste!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

CP, how do u set up the DB when you doing chins? It sounds like a good idea but i have no idea how you are able to put it in between your feet? I would like to try 60 or 70 lb DB's but the thought of trying to hold it up with my feet seems a little too hard.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> CP, how do u set up the DB when you doing chins? It sounds like a good idea but i have no idea how you are able to put it in between your feet? I would like to try 60 or 70 lb DB's but the thought of trying to hold it up with my feet seems a little too hard.



I pick it up and set it down so one of the ends is sitting on my feet, the other end is behind my feet, and the bar runs perpendicular to my legs.  When I lift myself up I do a leg curl and hold it so that the bar on the dumbbell is running vertically.  Does that make sense?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> ..............
> 
> Not bad for only 6 weeks.  I think I'm going to keep this template largely the same next mesocycle.  It worked well enough for my taste!



Great job..........you are putting up some big weights!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I pick it up and set it down so one of the ends is sitting on my feet, the other end is behind my feet, and the bar runs perpendicular to my legs.  When I lift myself up I do a leg curl and hold it so that the bar on the dumbbell is running vertically.  Does that make sense?



Why don't you just get a dip belt?    It's a lot easier


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Why don't you just get a dip belt?    It's a lot easier


 That's what I was thinking!!! Great gains Cow, that's awesome. Any thoughts on doing a competition?!?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 17, 2006)

Niice PR's!! So for this type of a wo, you suggest a deload/off after 6 weeks? or because you have other commitments and need time off?


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Great PRs, you have every reason to be proud!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 17, 2006)

Very good work man. I bet you can do 1 arm negative chins. Hey cp do you have long legs and a short torso?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 17, 2006)

*YM*
Thank ya sir.  That's precisely why I don't use a belt, heh.

*Rocco*
Thanks.  I think about it now and then, but I always pile up my schedule so I have no days off.  I work on Sundays and I take Saturday classes, so my weekends become worthless.

*BulkMeUp*
I think everyone should deload periodically.  I picked 6 weeks.  Some people like to overreach a bit more and take off every 3-5 weeks of training.  Some people like to go a little longer and totally take off a week instead of actively unloading.  Just make it work for your recovery capabilities, schedule, and preference.

*fufu*
Thanks fufskee.

*Brutus*
Heh, never tried that.  I would love to do a one armed chinup with a hand behind my back; that is some badass business.

I have long legs just because I'm kind of tall, but I don't know about a short torso.  You can judge based on my pictures I guess.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 17, 2006)

*Thursday - Circuit Training*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 40sec RI
Unilateral squat on bench - BW x 8 per leg
Alternating band rows - Black band x 2 per arm
Medicine ball pushups feet on bench - BW x 12
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 - 40sec RI
Medicine ball smash - 15lb x 15
Turkish getup - 16kg x 3 per side
Medicine ball plank one leg elevated - 20sec per side

*Circuit C* x 2 - 40sec RI
Pushup to burpee to chinup - BW x 8
Jumprope x 100

*Death*
Sprints x 4 round trips

*Cooldown*
Lie in pool of sweat
Static stretching


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice job Cow! Killer numbers! Tomorrow is my last workout for my current program. I am also trying to get a 300 triple for ATG squats. I know I can do it because I did 295 x 3 last week but we will see, my knees hurt a little bit today which is weird because they never hurt. After tomorrow I am taking 10 days off to rest and eat. All I plan on doing is some light cardio and to keep up with the yoga and tai chi.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*



Bakerboy said:


> Nice job Cow! Killer numbers! Tomorrow is my last workout for my current program. I am also trying to get a 300 triple for ATG squats. I know I can do it because I did 295 x 3 last week but we will see, my knees hurt a little bit today which is weird because they never hurt. After tomorrow I am taking 10 days off to rest and eat. All I plan on doing is some light cardio and to keep up with the yoga and tai chi.



Thanks Bakuh.  Our bodies always let us know when it's time, eh?  Good luck on hitting 300 for a triple; if you know you can do it, then you will.


*Warmup*
Foam rolling
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
375 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Military Press* - 120sec RI
80 x 5
100 x 3
120 x 1
150 - 3x3 - Medium

*DB Bulgarian Squats* - 60sec RI
25s x 5
50s - 3x10 per leg

*WG Pulldowns* - 60sec RI
120 x 5
172.5 x 10, 10, 8

*DB Bench* - 60sec RI
50s x 5
80s - 3x10

*Curls* - 45sec RI
60 - 3x10

*Cable External Rotations* - 45sec RI
20 - 3x20

*Towel Farmer's Walks* - 45sec RI
75s - 3xRoundtrip

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


A good finish today.  My pressing felt very strong today.  The overhead pressing just felt solid and on point.  The weight was moving with more velocity than normal.  The bench pressing was great too.  I got those last 2 reps I didn't get the last time I used this loading scheme.

That's all she wrote.  Next week is going to be a nice unload.  In the next couple of days I'll decide what exercises I want to do.  I think I want to keep the periodization the same, but just change up my exercise selection a bit for fun.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice stuff Cow. For your unloading week why not try strickly BW stuff or BW with your weighted vest since you have access to one. A ton of cool stuff you could do. Just planting the seed.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice stuff Cow. For your unloading week why not try strickly BW stuff or BW with your weighted vest since you have access to one. A ton of cool stuff you could do. Just planting the seed.



I've done that before actually.  Body rows, chinups, pushups with a vest one, pistols, one legged glute bridges on a bench, etc.  It was pretty cool.  I already do a lot of BW stuff during my circuits though, and I want to tryout a few exercises that I will be adding which I've never done.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya. It's always fun doing a new exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. It's always fun doing a new exercise.



Indeed.  Really though, I just want to make sure I know where I stand weightwise so I'm not totally guessing come time to take up the intensity.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

What new exercises if you don't mind providing some examples.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> What new exercises if you don't mind providing some examples.



i could tell you....

.....but it would mean i would have to kill you.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i could tell you....
> 
> .....but it would mean i would have to kill you.



I just bought your plane ticket and sent it to you. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I just bought your plane ticket and sent it to you. I'll be waiting.



Bad idea. Have you seen how much P can eat! He might just devour all your friday night pizza and clean out the contents of your fridge and pantry then retire to the couch in your living room only to monopolize the remote control. He may say fuck it to his life in Arizona and never leave!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> What new exercises if you don't mind providing some examples.



I'm thinking about possibly doing some trap bar deadlifts.  I'm certain I want to do some overhead pressing lockouts.  I'm also debating what I want to do for my squatting strength exercise.  I may just stick with back squats since I have been having good success with these.  I also want to do some BB benching again, though probably not for a strength exercise.  It's been a couple months since I've done that.  Other ideas are floating around.  I'm still not sure of everything.  I'll write it out on Sunday night probably.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I just bought your plane ticket and sent it to you. I'll be waiting.



kinky


----------



## Trouble (Aug 18, 2006)

You have the look of a hardgainer.  Are you?  What are you doing for your upper traps and mid and lower back?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> You have the look of a hardgainer.  Are you?  What are you doing for your upper traps and mid and lower back?



Not really.  I'm naturally an endo/meso.  I have to eat a buttload of food now beacuse of my extremely high activity levels, but I was a chunky kid with a decent bit of muscle mass underneath.  I got down to about 160 from 205 after a horrible ignorant crash diet many years ago.  I stayed there until about 3 years ago when I started researching exercise physiology and a little on nutrition as well.  I've gained 35 pounds since then, and I'm at a lower body fat percentage.

I feel like hardgainer is somewhat of a bullshit term anyway.  Most people just don't eat enough food.  Are there some people who have trouble gaining mass because of reasons related to their endocrine system and such?  Surely, but I think most people just can't hack it when it comes to stuffing down the calories.

Anyway, I do deadlifts, rowing, chinups, pulldowns, farmer's walks, face pulls, and towel chinups currently.  My upper back has always kind of sucked, though it looks worse than it is beacuse I hold a lot of my fat on the backside of my body for whatever reason.  It has also improved since times past.  It is strong, but it just doesn't grow as easily as some other muscles on me.  Of course, I could care less anyway beacuse I'm not a bodybuilder.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 19, 2006)

Ohh, some endo characteristics.  The "holding onto fat on the posterior side" goes along with the surplus of fat cells from chub days.  (join the gang, theres a shitpot of us with the same problems).  That suggests lower AR density in the upper back, chest, shoulders.  Your photos confirm it.  

Grapefruit, eat it once per day.  Find and use grapefruit essential oil as an inhalant, oh two three times per day.  Use it like smelling salts.  Blocks cytochrome P450 3A4 in liver microsomes (aromatase enzyme).  That will pick up your test production a wee bit.  Fiber in your diet will help maximize the short chain fatty acids that signal the liver to store glycogen.  Creatine supplementation will help pick up creatine phosphorylation and storage.  Those two, with the use of taurine, inositol and choline supplements (sparing quantities, don't need to hammer them down) will help upregulate androgen receptor turnover.  Should see a concurrent improvement in back and chest thickness.  Might want to add shrugs and chin ups, just to sort of nudge the upper traps and back, along with them bent over rows and deads, into developing a bit.

Hmm, guess you could chalk up the functional ectomorph as having "endocrine problems"  Funny thing though, the endo's have a parallel issue, they're tightly related until you get down to the microbial gut subpopulation pathology - thats keyed into dietary differences (preference among macros, glucose tolerance, and liver function).  The biochemistry and gene regulation issues (perturbation from the meso normative) for the endos and ectos is rather nifty.

I'll pardon your ignorance in assuming that its a matter of not stuffing enough food down the gullet, for the hardgainers - its a common misconception.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Ohh, some endo characteristics.  The "holding onto fat on the posterior side" goes along with the surplus of fat cells from chub days.  (join the gang, theres a shitpot of us with the same problems).  That suggests lower AR density in the upper back, chest, shoulders.  Your photos confirm it.



AR density being what, androgen receptors?

I always thought my shoulders and my chest were pretty good compared to the rest of me; most people seem to agree here.  My upper back is definitely smaller mass wise.  Like I said though, I could care less as long as it has the strength to hold its own.




> Grapefruit, eat it once per day.  Find and use grapefruit essential oil as an inhalant, oh two three times per day.  Use it like smelling salts.  Blocks cytochrome P450 3A4 in liver microsomes (aromatase enzyme).  That will pick up your test production a wee bit.  Fiber in your diet will help maximize the short chain fatty acids that signal the liver to store glycogen.  Creatine supplementation will help pick up creatine phosphorylation and storage.  Those two, with the use of taurine, inositol and choline supplements (sparing quantities, don't need to hammer them down) will help upregulate androgen receptor turnover.  Should see a concurrent improvement in back and chest thickness.  Might want to add shrugs and chin ups, just to sort of nudge the upper traps and back, along with them bent over rows and deads, into developing a bit.



I don't know about buying all those supplements.  I am sort of refusing to use creatine for no good reason.  The grapefruit oil seems like something I might try though.  Also, I get a lot of fiber in my diet, something like 50g a day (Which seems about right for my caloric intake).  Also, I do LOTS of chinups.




> Hmm, guess you could chalk up the functional ectomorph as having "endocrine problems"  Funny thing though, the endo's have a parallel issue, they're tightly related until you get down to the microbial gut subpopulation pathology - thats keyed into dietary differences (preference among macros, glucose tolerance, and liver function).  The biochemistry and gene regulation issues (perturbation from the meso normative) for the endos and ectos is rather nifty.
> 
> I'll pardon your ignorance in assuming that its a matter of not stuffing enough food down the gullet, for the hardgainers - its a common misconception.



I'm not really a functional ectomorph.  I don't have problems gaining weight, I just have a high metabolism due to my activity levels.  I do some form of vigorous exercise 5 days a week, another session of moderate exercise, I walk a bare minimum of 2 miles a day going to and from work, and I'm on my feet all day at work and moving around constantly.  If I eat enough food, I gain weight.  It's really that simple.  

I'm gaining weight right now, though I'm doing it conservatively to stay pretty lean.  Still, I have put on about 6 pounds in the past several weeks, which is right about the pace I'm looking for; it's at just under 1 pound a week.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2006)

why are you refusing creatine?  Don't like it?


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2006)

Your shoulders don't look like they are lagging whatsoever, they look well developed to me.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

>AR density being what, androgen receptors?

Correct.  Their density determines the functional fiber type (recently 

> I am sort of refusing to use creatine for no good reason.  

As you wish.  Glycogen, creatine and glucose metabolism are coupled in muscle cells, most strongly in mixed metabolic types associated with strength and muscle mass accumulation and retention.  Perhaps you are synthesizing enough creatine naturally that you don't need supplements.  

>I'm not really a functional ectomorph. 

I didn't say you were, CP.  I merely commented on your historical endomoprhy, your drop in mass with previous severe diet, and its consequent effects on muscle mass gain and distribution.

>I'm gaining weight right now, though I'm doing it conservatively to stay pretty lean.  Still, I have put on about 6 pounds in the past several weeks, which is right about the pace I'm looking for; it's at just under 1 pound a week.

This is exactly what you want.  Net gains or losses no more than 1.5-2 lbs (including shifts in water mass).  The relatively recent changes in lifestyle and diet are having their positive effect on your glucose metabolism,  2-3 years is about right for signficant changes in gut and liver function that reflects metabolic efficiency gains.  Your active lifetyle is keeping adipose tissue controlled and contributing to your gains in lean body mass.  

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

>AR density being what, androgen receptors?

Correct.  Their density determines the functional fiber type. Recently published evidence suggests that fiber metabolic character can shift with training and also androgen receptor turnover rates in actively trained muscle.  Thus, muscle performance, a function of fiber type, is associated with fiber energetics efficiency - stored energy (types II) utilization versus direct glucose metabolism (type I) - and will be different in those who have trained for many years (advanced, experienced) versus those with shorter-duration (intermediate experience) individuals.  At some point, the androgen receptor gene itself undergoes a polymorphic expression change that signals for longterm (mission critical) maintenance of that tissue.  This polymophism may be initiated by immune and growth factors supplied by muscle support matrix cells. 

> I am sort of refusing to use creatine for no good reason.  

As you wish.  Glycogen, creatine and glucose metabolism are coupled in muscle cells, most strongly in mixed metabolic types associated with strength and muscle mass accumulation and retention.  Perhaps you are synthesizing enough creatine naturally that you don't need supplements.  

>I'm not really a functional ectomorph. 

I didn't say you were, CP.  I merely commented on your historical endomoprhy, your drop in mass with previous severe diet, and its consequent effects on muscle mass gain and distribution.

>I'm gaining weight right now, though I'm doing it conservatively to stay pretty lean.  Still, I have put on about 6 pounds in the past several weeks, which is right about the pace I'm looking for; it's at just under 1 pound a week.

This is exactly what you want.  Net gains or losses no more than 1.5-2 lbs (including shifts in water mass).  The relatively recent changes in lifestyle and diet are having their positive effect on your glucose metabolism,  2-3 years is about right for signficant changes in gut and liver function that reflects metabolic efficiency gains.  Your active lifetyle is keeping adipose tissue controlled and contributing to your gains in lean body mass.  

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> Your shoulders don't look like they are lagging whatsoever, they look well developed to me.



I wouldn't say your back was small either.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

*P*
Dunno why I'm refusing creatine.  I've never used it before.  I contemplate it sometimes, but I kind of like going without it.  I try to limit the number of supplements I take to the essentials; part of the reason being cost, but some of it being my dislike of excessive supplement usage.  All I use right now is a multivitamin, fish oil caps, and whey protein.  I also use dextrose for my PWO shakes when I do anaerobic forms of exercise, but that's so cheap it doesn't bother me.

I know creatine is cheap now too.  I guess I'm just stubborn or something.  It's not a supplement I claim I will never use.  I may very well take the plunge at some point.  Right now though, I've been seeing gains that placate me without the need for it.  However, Dale made some pretty serious claims about its effectiveness that did make me think twice.

*fufu*
Thanks, I always thought they were well proportioned.

*Trouble*
Interesting information to chew on Trouble, particularly regarding the research surrounding muscle fiber subtype characteristic shifts.  I didn't mean to sound like I was rejecting your advice, but I'm just sort of anti-supplement I guess.

*Dale*
Thanks Dale.  It has improved a lot in the past year or so.  I've discovered that I need to hit it with a lot of volume, a lot more than my pressing muscles.  I attribute a lot of the success on several lifts in recent workouts to my increase in upper back strength/size.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

Consider adding to shakes: rice/oat/barley bran to slow down absorption rate, provide extra glucans for recovery.  If you aren't already, also consider using a small amount of EVO in your drinks (~teaspoon).

You do realize that dextrose has some unfortunate feedback mechanisms?  Had you not had a prior history of endomorphy, it might not be a concern.  If you continue to use dextrose, make sure you use the bran to help parse blood glucose jumps.  There are other reasons; if you wish, we can discuss them privately.  

CEE is currently on sale at Bulknutrition.com, 30 bucks per Kg, which is quite reasonable.  You do not need to hyerload it, as is often recommended.  As little as 2 to 5 grams per day is sufficient to see a nice improvement in strength / athletic performance.  It requires approx 1-2 months of use to begin to see marked effects, due to upregulation of the creatine transporter and phosporylation enzymes (presuming you have adequate phosphate stores).  

I realize you are anti-supplement; advice is simply offered, you need never do anything more than consider it.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Consider adding to shakes: rice/oat/barley bran to slow down absorption rate, provide extra glucans for recovery.  If you aren't already, also consider using a small amount of EVO in your drinks (~teaspoon).



EVO?




> You do realize that dextrose has some unfortunate feedback mechanisms?  Had you not had a prior history of endomorphy, it might not be a concern.  If you continue to use dextrose, make sure you use the bran to help parse blood glucose jumps.  There are other reasons; if you wish, we can discuss them privately.



Thus far I haven't noticed anything negative in the way of additional fat stores or lacking energy from a blood sugar drop thereafter.  I usually sip on my shake slowly throughout my workouts too, and I only use dextrose if I'm performing an exercise bout that is glycogen dependant.

What other kind of issues might arise?  Negative effects relating to the endocrine system?




> CEE is currently on sale at Bulknutrition.com, 30 bucks per Kg, which is quite reasonable.  You do not need to hyerload it, as is often recommended.  As little as 2 to 5 grams per day is sufficient to see a nice improvement in strength / athletic performance.  It requires approx 1-2 months of use to begin to see marked effects, due to upregulation of the creatine transporter and phosporylation enzymes (presuming you have adequate phosphate stores).
> 
> I realize you are anti-supplement; advice is simply offered, you need never do anything more than consider it.



Yeah, that is definitely reasonable.  I might try some creatine in the future.  Right now I don't feel like I need it, but I do realize that it's safe, effective, and cheap.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

*Saturday & Sunday*

I didn't workout either day.  However, I did spend several hours helping my friend move yesterday.  We busted ass too.  Both of us were sweating like pigs.  I figured that was enough as all I wanted was to get in an active recovery workout at moderate intensity anyway.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

EVO=extra virgin olive oil

Dextrose can end up feeding the wrong gut bacterial population in the distal end of the GI tract; depends on what foods you are taking in (including sources of new nonpathogenic strains).  Dextrose can be converted to by a gut fermentor to acetate - preferentially producing one fatty acid, rather than a healthy mixture.  You, as a former somewhat insulin insensitive individual, have an especially fine tuned reaction to any excess in acetate in the presence of elevated insulin.  This fatty acid is a nuclear receptor activator, and it binds to LXR and FXR, the cholesterol and bile acid biosynthesis pathway gene regulatory elements in liver.  Sorry, I know this sounds a bit confusing; its molec biology and biochem that you wouldn't normally be familiar with (unless you hang out on another certain website with me).

Fortunately, you don't use dextrose all the time; you must load it slowly (sip it) and you may be parsing with other shake protein or healthy/at additives (like caseinate).

On Moving:  Nice, that you helped your friend get moved, despite the sweltering weather conditions.  Rest is good.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 20, 2006)

Trouble said:


> EVO=extra virgin olive oil



Ah, gotcha.  Actually, if I have to use a shake as a snack then I add 10g of olive oil and 5g of hempseed oil to get some healthy fats in there and slow down gastric emptying a bit.




> Dextrose can end up feeding the wrong gut bacterial population in the distal end of the GI tract; depends on what foods you are taking in (including sources of new nonpathogenic strains).  Dextrose can be converted to by a gut fermentor to acetate - preferentially producing one fatty acid, rather than a healthy mixture.  You, as a former somewhat insulin insensitive individual, have an especially fine tuned reaction to any excess in acetate in the presence of elevated insulin.  This fatty acid is a nuclear receptor activator, and it binds to LXR and FXR, the cholesterol and bile acid biosynthesis pathway gene regulatory elements in liver.  Sorry, I know this sounds a bit confusing; its molec biology and biochem that you wouldn't normally be familiar with (unless you hang out on another certain website with me).
> 
> Fortunately, you don't use dextrose all the time; you must load it slowly (sip it) and you may be parsing with other shake protein or healthy/at additives (like caseinate).



Interesting information.  In fact, I do sip it slowly.  I usually consume a few sips right at the onset of my workout as I'm doing my warmup, a few sips throughout, and then another few sips after I finish the bulk of the workout as I'm stretching out.  I feel like the total glycemic load and insulin response should be the same, but this way I can stave off catabolism throughout the workout and avoid that excessive spike all at once toward the end.  Does this make sense?

Also, about an hour before my workout begins I down a few servings of oatmeal.  Do you think that is close enough to the workout to be of benefit?  I also eat another meal about 30-60 minutes after finishing the workout that is more balanced.




> On Moving:  Nice, that you helped your friend get moved, despite the sweltering weather conditions.  Rest is good.



Heh, thanks.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 20, 2006)

Hope you, uhh, don't parktake of weed (we don't need to know, this is FYI).  Hemp oil may sensitize you and give you problems (read: hives, severe allergetic reaction) later on.

Add a little bran to your pre WO oatmeal to make sure its delivery is timed a tad slower. Post WO meal is well-timed.  Yup, figgered you must sip the dextrose (smart fella).


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Hope you, uhh, don't parktake of weed (we don't need to know, this is FYI).  Hemp oil may sensitize you and give you problems (read: hives, severe allergetic reaction) later on.
> 
> Add a little bran to your pre WO oatmeal to make sure its delivery is timed a tad slower. Post WO meal is well-timed.  Yup, figgered you must sip the dextrose (smart fella).



I'm not afraid to say it, yes I do.  I've already divulged that information many times on these forums.  I moderate my intake though.  I might smoke one very small bong hit a few times a month.

Bran huh?  I'll look into that.  They probably sell that in bulk where I shop.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats some impressive info trouble.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very informative as usual


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monday - Unload*

*Warmup*
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
355 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockouts* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
115 x 3
125 x 1
145 - 3x3 - Light

*Split Squats* - 60sec RI
95 - 2x8

*Chinups* - 60sec RI
BW - 2x8

*Bench Press* - 60sec RI
185 - 2x8

*Cooldown*
Static stretching
Foam rolling later on...


Unload workouts are ghey.  Everything was easy.  I know I need it though; I've been beating my body up good.  This will be the core of one of the workouts.  Periodization will be the same.  If anyone is interested I will post the link that explains what I have been/will be doing.  Here's what I have planned for the workouts exercise selection wise:

Workout A:
A1 - Trap bar deadlifts
A2 - Military press rack lockouts
B - Split squats
C - Chinups
D - Bench press
E - Unilateral medicine ball planks
F - Soft bar pullups (Extension)
G - DB lying external rotations

Workout B:
A1 - Front squats
A2 - Pullups (Adduction)
B - Good mornings
C - Dips
D - Bent rows (Pronated)
E - Cable chops
F - Hand pullups
G - DB reverse incline flys

A couple of notes...  I decided to do some front squats for the first time in a while.  I will regret this I'm sure.  I threw in some stability and rotational core exercises instead of arm work, because arm work is homo status.  For softbar pullups I'm going to wrap one of those pads people use to squat with so they don't get marks on their precious backs.  Hand pullups will consist of me loosening my grip so I'm hanging by my fingers and simply closing my hand.  We'll see how well that works, heh.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 21, 2006)

Hand pullups are an interesting notion.  Like a rock climber.  Potential for forerm tendonitis.  Might be possible to do a similar motion, at the rack, hook grip like  a shrug, but simply closing the hands, just as your propose for your pullups.

Gut feeling says it may be less injurous.  Hmm.  Patrick will know.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks interesting Cow. Are you going to do the hand pull-ups on a chin- up bar or something else. The square tubing of a squatting cage would be a good place to do those but I'm sure you know that. I used to live in a place that had an exposed "I" beam that I could jump up and do pull-ups from. It was perfect for finger pull-ups. I have never tried hand pull-ups before but they sound very cool. So how long will you be unloading for?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouble, perhaps you are right.  I'm sort of just making that exercise up, heh.

Baker, I will unload all this week.  I will, however, still do my low intensity circuit training for conditioning work and probably go jogging or something one day too.  Just the heavy resistance training will be toned down.

I plan on using a pullup bar.  We have an exposed I beam upstairs which I occasionally hop up to and do a couple of pullups from randomly for fun, heh.  I may try using the square beam in the power rack for the hand pullups.  I'll see which is more comfortable.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 22, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Warmup*
Foam roller
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
Pushup to burpee to pullup x 8
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Overhead lunging stepup - 12lb medicine ball x 6 per leg
Body rows x 8
Medicine ball pushups x 10
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit C* x 2 - 35sec RI
Tuck jumps x 10
Pullups x 4
Stability ball pushups feet elevated x 10
Chinups x 4
Mountain climbers x 20 per leg

*Finisher*
Sprints

*Cooldown*
Laying down
Static stretching


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Overhead lunging stepup with a medicine ball, cool. Looks like you had some fun today.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wednesday - Off*



Bakerboy said:


> Overhead lunging stepup with a medicine ball, cool. Looks like you had some fun today.



Yeah.  Like one of my clients said to me, "You have a really fucked up definition of fun."  Hehe.


Today I normally lift, but being my unload week I am not doing diddly today.  I'll just getting some extra sleep.  My weight was down around 195 today, but I was about 196-197 the past couple of days.  I'm going to stay with this caloric intake for another week or two and then bump it up if there are not significant changes.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

What does GPP stand for?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe i missed the post, but are you planning on only GPP stuff for you deloading week? or are you going to throw in a deload wo or two?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2006)

It's funny the first 3 months that i started lifting i learned never to miss a workout and lift balls to the wall. now later on i learn takeing time off and deloading is better. I also learned that doing concentration curls does shit and that you should get strong if you want big muscles not the other way.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 23, 2006)

*fufu*
General physical preparedness.  Basically, promoting improvement in fitness attributes not specifically related to your goals/sport.  Generally, in the context of powerlifters and recreational weight lifters, it is conditioning work.  SPP is specific physical preparadness, which is promoting improvement in fitness qualities specifically relating to your sport.

*Bulk*
I'm also throwing in two unload workouts to get the feel for the new exercises I will be doing on Monday and Friday.  I cut out the workout today so I will have only lifted 2 days instead of 3.

*Brutus*
Heh, it's funny how things change when you get a more reliable source of information.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Ahh yes, that's it. Bigdyl told me last night but I forgot.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*

*Warmup*
Foam roll: TFL, hip flexors, adductors, peroneals, erectors
Thoracic extensions

Circuit x 2:
Glute bridge march x 8 per leg
Shoulder dislocations x 12
Band sidesteps x 10 per leg
Ball lat stretch x 10
TFL walks x 6 per leg
BOSU pushups x 10

(I just felt like posting my warmup for whatever reason)


*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
Pushup to burpee to pullup x 8
Jumprope x 125

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Overhead split squats - 16lb medicine ball x 12 per leg
Supine rows (Pronated) x 10
Pushups feet elevated x 12
Tuck jumps x 10

*Circuit C* x 2 - 35sec RI
Overhead step ups to balance - 16lb medicine ball x 10 per leg
Alternating band rows - black x 12 per arm
Offset medicine ball pushups x 5 per arm
Jumprope x 125

*Finisher*
Forward leaps x 12

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

*Friday - Unload*

*Warmup*
Foam roller
Activation/Dynamic Flexiblity

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
215 - 3x3

A2 - *WG Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW x 3, 3
+25 - 3x3

*Good Mornings* - 60sec RI
135 x 6
215 - 2x8

*Dips* - 60sec RI
+20 - 2x8

*Bent Rows (Pronated)* - 60sec RI
160 - 2x8

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Easy stuff.  Well, front squats are never easy no matter what the weight is, hehe.  I haven't done them in a while, but I felt really in the groove.  I was keeping my shoulders up real high and getting super deep.  I felt nice and upright and there was no anterior weight bearing going down.  Really, for not having done good mornings, front squats, and dips, they all felt pretty good.  Monday begins the real deal, with accessory work included too.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Good shit for your "easy" workout. I really have to get shoulders high and tight for frontal squats or else I get owned. I'm thinking about starting doing good mornings, any tips on how to go about them?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
> 
> 215 - 3x3


Thats your unload  I cant even do 215 on back squats on a heavy day. I tried front squats a while ago, but didnt feel comfortable with the bb on shoulders let alone using 215.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2006)

*fufu*
Yeah, keeping the shoulders high and looking up are a must.

Well, as with any movement, always start light.  Start with the bar and get a comfortable technique.  Slowly work your way up to a challenging weight.  

Finding a comfortable stance is key.  I just do not feel comfortable with a narrow stance, for whatever reason.  I don't go sumo or anything, but I take a stance somewhere in the middle.  Play around with your stance until you find the sweet spot.

You must also find a comfortable bar position.  If you haven't squatted powerlifter style before, you may consider placing the bar on your back as though you were.  I don't like the bar sitting on my traps for good mornings; I nestle that baby on top of my posterior delts.

Keep your scapula retracted TIGHT.  Make a nice shelf for the bar to sit and on and don't let loose.  If you have trouble doing this, try taking a narrow grip (Relatively speaking; keep it reasonable) as it will help you maintain that upper back tightness.

Look up or at your own eyes in the mirror.  Don't let your head drop.  I know this is common sense for any squat or deadlift variation, but this may be the most important exercise to utilize this tactic.  A sagging cervical/thoracic spine often leads to the same in the lumbar area.

Think hips back, hips forward.  The movement is exactly the same as a Romanian deadlift, the only difference being bar position and an anteriorly translated center of gravity.  Hence the very high demand on your core.  Squeeze your butt and spread the floor like a maniac.  Your hips are doing the work, your trunk is just stabilizing.

Hope that helps.

*Bulk*
Don't give up on them.  It took me a long time to get comfortable with them.  Now it's like riding a bike.  I haven't done any front squat in months (Except really light in my circuit program), but I got right into the groove.  I practiced form and bar position a lot with extremely submaximal weights.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

It helps indeed, always good to have those reminders on form. Thanks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

Lookin good in here you fuckin machine !

what on the agenda for the next few weeks after deloading?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 26, 2006)

DeadBolt said:


> Lookin good in here you fuckin machine !
> 
> what on the agenda for the next few weeks after deloading?



http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1426759&postcount=1034

Check it.  The intensity and volume will be undulating as it was in my previous program.  The results were excellent, so I'll stick with it for another cycle at least.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Warmup*
> Foam roller
> Activation/Dynamic Flexiblity
> 
> ...



Jesus lol nice Gm how low do you go and do you bend your knees?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

never mind about tech i just read what you posted


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 26, 2006)

I disagree with stiff-legged good mornings.  I don't bend mine much, but I don't like to run the risk of hyperextending my knee.

It's hard for me to tell in the mirror.  I go low enough though.  It's not a 3 inch good morning or anything.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a couple questions about unilateral RDL's

1.) Do you set your foot down in between reps?
2.) Do you use two dumb bells, or just one?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 26, 2006)

Use one DB (in the opposite hand) up to about 80lbs...once you can do that, start using 2 DBs.  That is Boyle's recomendation.  I think it is a pretty good one.  If you are ripping off sets of 80lb 1-leg RDLs you are doing pretty damn good.


From Mike Boyle's web page


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> I have a couple questions about unilateral RDL's
> 
> 1.) Do you set your foot down in between reps?
> 2.) Do you use two dumb bells, or just one?



I try not to set it down, but occasionally my balance falters a bit and I have to.  I do my best to stay balanced though.

Sometimes I use one, sometimes I use two.  At this point I can't get enough resistance from one unless I'm doing really high rep stuff if I only hold one.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Activation/Dynamic Flexiblity

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
360 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockouts* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
145 - 3x3 - Light

*Split Squats* - 45sec RI
45 x 6 per leg
95 - 3x12 per leg

*Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW x 12, 12, 7

*Bench Press* - 45sec RI
115 x 6
175 x 12, 8
155 x 11

*Soft Bar Pullups* - 45sec RI
BW x 8, 6, 5

*DB Lying External Rotations* - 45sec RI
22.5s - 3x12

*Cooldown*
N/A


Pretty good workout today.  I've decided that I want to throw the core stuff into my circuit workout.  I'm just doing my best to keep the length of my workouts on these days down.  Today I got started late because I usually throw down a meal between my first morning clients, but I was running a few minutes late (Bad planning on my part) so I couldn't.  Anyway, the workout was okay.  I was pretty tired, but I was definitely happy with my 3x3 stuff.  It all felt easy, and I'm pretty confident I'll get the numbers I plan on shooting for when I got all out.  Chinups were also excellent.  I died after the first two sets, but I was happy with what I pulled off.  The benching sucked balls, but I think it will come back quick.  Plus, my endurance always sucked on this exercise for some reason.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

How did your new chins feel?


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice chins and deadlifts Cow. I suck ass at benching too. The shoulders have been giving me a lot of problems so I don't even try to go heavy anymore. 
Just be happy you have healthy shoulders. Meow.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

My benching endurance is sad and pathetic.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

*fufu*
New chins?  You mean the softbar pullups?  Those were harder than expected; I can't even get my hand around the towel all the way.

*Baker*
Thanks Baker.  Those deadlifts were easy.  I'm hoping to hit 405 for a triple and beyond with the trap bar.  The trap bar is a little easier because you don't have to bend as far.  Also, my bench strength is halfway decent, but when it comes to high reps and short rest intervals I am worthless.  It's the same with all pressing movements for me.  I also haven't benched with a barbell in a couple of months, so it will take a couple weeks to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the trap bar.  Such a natural pull.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I love the trap bar.  Such a natural pull.



I like the neutral grip aspect.  One thing I don't like is it forces me to keep my legs closer than I prefer when I deadlift.  It's okay, I got used to that quick.  I also like how I can maintain a neutral spine much easier.  I think I still prefer regular deadlifts though.  We'll see if that changes when I throw some challenging weight on there.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I like the neutral grip aspect.  One thing I don't like is it forces me to keep my legs closer than I prefer when I deadlift.  It's okay, I got used to that quick.  I also like how I can maintain a neutral spine much easier.  I think I still prefer regular deadlifts though.  We'll see if that changes when I throw some challenging weight on there.



the pull and the leg distance are really great for athletes because it sets you in the jumping position and really great for people that back squat olympic style.

Are you using the higher handles or the lower ones?  Does your trap bar even have an option?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Traps bar deadlifts are one of my favorite exercises, as well.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 28, 2006)

i wish i had a trap bar to work with


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the pull and the leg distance are really great for athletes because it sets you in the jumping position and really great for people that back squat olympic style.
> 
> Are you using the higher handles or the lower ones?  Does your trap bar even have an option?



Yeah, that's true.  It will probably help my olympic back squat.  Really, trap bar deadlifts are perfect for me because my quads suck ass and I need to work on that.

I use the higher handles.  There's an "option," but not really.  Since the lower handle is directly below only an inch or so the other handle is not really accessible.

*MJH*
I like it well enough.  It definitely feels natural, I won't argue that.

*Yanick*
The training studio where I work has a lot of cool stuff to play with.  I'm happy with the equipment selection.  The only other things I would like to see are some heavy duty bands and a GHR/reverse hyper setup.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

you have to flip the trap bar over to use the lower handle.  

The lower pull is more like a deadlift and will help you off the floor.  the upper is a lot more lower back, kind of like doing lock outs.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you have to flip the trap bar over to use the lower handle.
> 
> The lower pull is more like a deadlift and will help you off the floor.  the upper is a lot more lower back, kind of like doing lock outs.



Oh, haha.  I'm really smart.  Actually, I think I have more trouble at lockout than I do off the floor, but I think I might try it the other way.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I pick it up and set it down so one of the ends is sitting on my feet, the other end is behind my feet, and the bar runs perpendicular to my legs.  When I lift myself up I do a leg curl and hold it so that the bar on the dumbbell is running vertically.  Does that make sense?



hey pimp. could u explain how u do em again? i don't quite get what your saying

my gyms got no weight belt


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> hey pimp. could u explain how u do em again? i don't quite get what your saying
> 
> my gyms got no weight belt



There are two ends of a dumbbell, right?  One ends sits on top of your feet.  The other one is behind your achilles tendon.  The handle that is in the middle runs perpendicular to your legs (Forward and backward, not up and down).  The handle is right between your ankles.  When you get into place do a leg curl (Bend your knees) to about 90 degrees and hold your feet together.  Make sense?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Warmup*
Foam rolling all over the place
Activation/Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
Pushup to burpee to chinup x 8
Jumprope x 125

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Overhead Bulgarian squat - 16lb medicine ball x 8 per leg
Supine rows x 10
Pushups feet elevated x 15
Unilateral plank on medicine ball x 20sec per leg

*Circuit C* x 2 - 35sec RI
Turkish getups - 16kg kettlebell x 3 per side
Cable chops - 50 x 8 per side
Jumprope x 100

*Sprints*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Arg, it will take a while before I cut another 5 seconds of those rest intervals.  That shit is tough.  I will soon be at the point where I just do anaerobic shit for 20 minutes straight, heh.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 29, 2006)

^ I got tired just looking at that workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



Bakerboy said:


> ^ I got tired just looking at that workout.



Hehe, fun stuff.


*Warmup*
Foam roll
Activation
Dynamic Flexiblity

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
245 - 3x3 - Heavy

A2 - *WG Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW x 5
+20 x 3
+40 x 1
+65 - 3x3 - Heavy

*Good Mornings* - 90sec RI
185 x 3
265 - 4x6

*Dips* - 90sec RI
+30 x 3
+75 - 4x6

*Bent Rows* (Pronated) - 90sec RI
155 x 3
205 - 4x6

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty good workout all in all.  I was happy with the front squats.  I haven't done these in months save for the 9 total reps I did with them during my unload week last week to get some kind of baseline, so I was pretty pleased.  I can get uber deep on these.  

Pullups were pretty good too.  I don't actually take my chin over the bar on these like I do with chinups to avoid that internal rotation at the end of the movement, but I come close.  

Other exercises were on point.  I stayed pretty damned strict on those bent rows; I could definitely pull more weight with a little body English, but I like keeping these strict, or close to it.  Supinated grip helps a lot too, but I've been neglecting a pronated grip so it's about it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice. You must have had extra Cow power today. Those dip are nothing to sneeze at either. 65 + what you weigh for pull-ups, I can't add that high. Good stuff.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome numbers on front squats...and basically everything else!


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

good job Pimp, you're a strong mofo. i have some catching up to do.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2006)

Good work pimp!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the ego stroking.

Just to append my journal entry today, I weighed in at 196.2 this morning.  That's up .6 pounds from a week ago, which is perfect.  Hopefully it keeps up like that for another few weeks.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*

Just a note, my traps are sore for the first time in ages.  As I said I was pretty strict with the bent rows and focused heavily on that scapular retraction.  It paid off.  I'm the first to say soreness doesn't necessarily mean anything, but that doesn't mean I don't like it, hehe.

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
Pushup to burpee to chinup x 8
Jumprope x 150

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Kettlebell swings - 24kg x 20
Supine rows x 10
Stability ball pushups feet elevated x 10
Standing long jumps x 8

*Circuit C x 2* - 35sec RI
Pullups x 5
Hindu pushups x 12
Unilateral squats on bench x 6 per leg
Jumprope x 100

*Sprints*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Wow, that second circuit was hard.  The long jumps fucking kill.  The last one was somewhat difficult too as soon as I hit the one legged squats.  Sprints always finish me off good.  Enjoyable workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool circuits, Cow. I see you are skipping a lot in your circuits. Have you thought of doing it by itself as cardio, maybe to replace running? What kind of rope do you use: speed rope, leather or something else???


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks everybody for the ego stroking.
> 
> Just to append my journal entry today, I weighed in at 196.2 this morning.  That's up .6 pounds from a week ago, which is perfect.  Hopefully it keeps up like that for another few weeks.



Wow, that's the heaviest you've been for quite some time isn't it?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

*Baker*
The thought has crossed my mind, but I do circuit training because any one single activity for too long is monotonous.  I still might give that a go at some point for the Hell of it.  I think the ropes here are nylon.

*Sean*
I was up there a few months ago actually.  I had gone up to 205 a couple years ago when I first got back into lifting, but that was with a lot more fat on me.  I never realized quite how many servings of everything I was eating on my "seefood" diet, heh.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you have a pwo shake with the GPP stuff?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*



BulkMeUp said:


> Do you have a pwo shake with the GPP stuff?



Yup.  I use simple carbs with the circuit stuff too.  It's glycogen dependant like whoah.  I stick with oats after light jogging, treadmill walking, or anything aerobic in nature.


*Warmup*
Foam roll
Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
380 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *Military Press Lockouts* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
165 - 3x3 - Medium

*BB Split Squats* - 60sec RI
95 x 5
135 - 3x10 per leg

*Chinups* - 60sec RI
+20 x 10, 10, 7

*Bench Press* - 60sec RI
190 x 10, 8
185 x 7

*Soft Bar Pullups* - 45sec RI
BW x 8, 7, 5

*DB Lying External Rotations* - 45sec RI
22.5s - 3x15


Pretty good workout.  Having trouble figuring out what weights to use on some of the accessory stuff.  I think my weights are good for the heavy shit thoguh.  I could've gone heavier on the split squats, the chinups were about right, and the bench probably should've started at 180-185.  Anyway, twas an enjoyable workout.  I flipped the trap bar upside down and got a full ROM this time.  I still really like the way it feels.  Definitely down with the trap bar.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Sweet Carolina.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

You da man.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> There are two ends of a dumbbell, right?  One ends sits on top of your feet.  The other one is behind your achilles tendon.  The handle that is in the middle runs perpendicular to your legs (Forward and backward, not up and down).  The handle is right between your ankles.  When you get into place do a leg curl (Bend your knees) to about 90 degrees and hold your feet together.  Make sense?



yeah, did weighted first time today. thnkx


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 1, 2006)

I leave for a month and come back to find that CP has apparently syphoned off my strength to use for his own sadistic purposes. That's some damn good work, CP. I don't remember exact figures from when I last posted in your journal, but they weren't this high. The best of luck to you... not that you'll need it.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

*Baker*
Thanks, I think...

*fufu*
No, you da man, I'm just visiting.

*vietjon*
Okay, cool.

*Squaggle*
Long time no see mang.  Thanks for the kind words.  I can always use well-wishing.  How is your training going?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2006)

Those good mornings are amazing


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Those good mornings are amazing



Thanks Brutus.

Alright, so all I did this weekend in terms of exercise was some extra walking and playing at the park.  

I had to help my mom move on Saturday (I know, two weekends in a row, what the fuck...) because of some crazy circumstances where it was discovered that her basement apartment was not code (Celings too low and windows too small for people to fit out in the event of a fire).  They basically told her, "Sorry, you can't sleep here tonight or ever again."  Ridiculous.  That was pretty tiring, though I got there a little late and was only involved for a couple hours of it.  There may be more next weekend if I can swing it.

Today I took the subway to work instead of driving; I usually drive on Sundays when I can use my dad's ride while mine is out of commission.  That's about 2 miles of walking right there.  Then I just went for a walk with my brother.  We walked up to the park, got on the swings, climbed around the monkey bars, went on the see-saw, etc.  I know, it's whack to see two grown guys in the park at 12:30 on the swings, but it was fun dammit.  Swinging is awesome too.  It gets your whole body involved.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks Brutus.
> 
> Alright, so all I did this weekend in terms of exercise was some extra walking and playing at the park.
> 
> ...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> We walked up to the park, got on the swings, climbed around the monkey bars, went on the see-saw, etc.  I know, it's whack to see two grown guys in the park at 12:30 on the swings, but it was fun dammit.  Swinging is awesome too.  It gets your whole body involved.


  Nice!.. i cant even remember when was the last time i sat on a swing.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 4, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

Don't knock it until you try it guys.  The swings are fucking awesome!


*Warmup*
Foamius rollius
Activatius
Dynamicus Flexibilius

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
215 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *WG Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW - 2x3
+15 x 1
+30 - 3x3 - Light

*Good Mornings* - 45sec RI
155 x 5
210 - 3x12

*Dips* - 45sec RI
BW x 5
+20 x 12
+35 - 2x12

*Bent Rows* - 45sec RI
115 x 5
170 x 10, 10, 8

*Static Holds* - 45sec RI
265 x 20sec
225 - 2x20sec

*Incline Reverse DB Flys* - 45sec RI
17.5s x 10
15s - 2x10

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty good workout.  Front squats felt really strong and in the groove.  Good morning weight and rowing welt felt about right, but the first set on dips was a tad too light.  Went with static holds instead of the hand pullups because I can't really do them too well, haha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice job. Are you planning to stick with the dips I haven't seen them in your program in awhile?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job. Are you planning to stick with the dips I haven't seen them in your program in awhile?



Yeah, I'm gonna keep them in there for a few weeks.  Part of the reason is the setup we use for dips is ghetto.  It is a 45 degree hyperextension pad that was shove plates under to raise it up higher.  It wobbles a bit as you're dipping sometimes, which is obnoxious.  It's okay I guess, but I think I could do a bit better on something more solid.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice numbers @ those RI's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2006)

Its obvious that cowpimp was swinging to correct a postural deviation and the monkey bar climbing was a dynamic warmup


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*fufu*
Thanks fufu.  I suck balls with that kind of rest interval, plus I suck with high reps.  I'm getting a little bit better since I've been making myself use those parameters more though.

*Brutus*
Hah, deviation corrected my friend.


*Warmup*
Movement preparation

*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
One legged squat on bench x 8 per leg
Blaststrap pushups x 12
Upper body sled pulling - 90 x roundtrip
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Overhead walking lunges - 15lb medicine ball x roundtrip
Chinups x 8
Dips x 8
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit C* x 2 - 35sec RI
Turkish getups - 16kg kettlebell x 3 per side
Front smash - 15lb medicine ball x 15
Jumping jacks x 25

*Sprints*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Yeah, a workout n' stuff.

For whatever it's worth, here's my profile at the gym where I train.  There are some pictures of the place too.  If anyone lives around my way I'd be happy to come let you train sometime:

http://www.bodysmithdc.com/trainers/phillips/phillips_michael.shtml

The worst picture of me ever taken.  It also says kinesiology student, which isn't really true, there are just a bunch of people there with kinesiology degrees from UMD.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 6, 2006)

wow! those weights/reps at that RI is great. I'd die at 45sec RI with heavier weights.  

Nice gym. Seems like a pretty big list of trainers. My gym is one of the larger ones here but i dont think there are that many trrainers, but then again i guess i dont see all of them during the time i workout.

"Shut up and Squat!"??  betcha clients hate you for doing that to them, Michael.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



BulkMeUp said:


> wow! those weights/reps at that RI is great. I'd die at 45sec RI with heavier weights.
> 
> Nice gym. Seems like a pretty big list of trainers. My gym is one of the larger ones here but i dont think there are that many trrainers, but then again i guess i dont see all of them during the time i workout.
> 
> "Shut up and Squat!"??  betcha clients hate you for doing that to them, Michael.



It's a training studio, so the only people working out there are paying clients.  There are quite a few trainers there though; during peak time it gets pretty crowded.

It's funny about the squatting.  There is a newspaper distributed around my way called [U[The Express[/U].  It takes about 15 minutes to read cover to cover, it's free, and it's distributed at subway stations.  I had about half a dozen of my clients come up to me and point out this article that was in it about how training your legs is important and squatting is a great exercise.  They were all like, "I hate that you're right.  They wrote this just for you."  Hehe.


*Bodyweight*
196.6

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Movement prep

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 3
415 - 2x3 - Heavy

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockout* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
155 x 1
185 x 3, 3, 2 - Heavy

*BB Split Squats* - 90sec RI
115 x 3 per leg
165 - 4x6 per leg

*Chinups* - 90sec RI
BW x 3
+50 - 4x6

*Bench Press* - 90sec RI
175 x 3
225 x 5, 5, 4, 4

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty kickass workout today.  I raped those deadlifts, and I went with a more aggressive weight on the overhead presses than I planned.  Both just felt so damned good during warmups and such that I had to keep going.  Accessory work was also on point.  Bench was a little weak, but I hadn't bench in two months, and I'm not used to bench pressing last in the workout.  Really, those numbers are fine.  I'm sure they'll improve a bit over the next several weeks as my gains from all the overhead press and DB benching I've done transmute.

Bodyweight was up .4 pounds from last week.  Perfect.  If weight gain only continued exactly at that pace I would be set.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, nice deads and rack lockouts!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 6, 2006)

yea, great trap bar deads.

Trap bar is strange like that.  I can load up tons of weight on it too.  it is just a really comfortable pulling angle to me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2006)

The chin ups are really what get me bw+50


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2006)

Also is the trap bar better from a leverage stand point? I mean you have to keep it close.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice gym CP.....Have you tried the boxing program ??

I bet it felt good to throw 4 plates on a side for the TB deads


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome Trap Bar DL's! My gym dosent have that type of bar. It has this one.. Same difference, i guess. I havent used it in a while, but in the past, i lost my grip before the weights got too heavy


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2006)

*Baker*
Thanks, they felt good.

*P*
It definitely feels pretty good.  The only thing I don't like about it is if you grab a little off center and the bar starts tipping mid-lift.  That happened on the very last rep I did; by the time I got to the lockout the bar was tipped at like 40 degrees.  I don't know how I continued to hold on to it.

*Brutus*
Thanks Brutus.  I guess it is better from a leverage standpoint.  The center of gravity is shifted back.  When it is forward, you are working to move it back so that you can stand up straight.  That's why people scrape their shins on the way up on a deadlift.  It also seems like the distance you travel is a lot closer to a straight line that your typical deadlift.

*YM*
I would really like to actually.  I would also like to give the yoga classes a shot.  Unfortunately, I have clients during all the times where the classes are available.

*Bulk*
Looks like the same idea, but it also looks like it doesn't have the structural integrity that the trap bar does.  Also, it doesn't look like the lower handles are knurled.  I used the bottom side so I could achieve a simliar ROM to the conventional deadlift.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

How many clients do you train on average daily?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*



fufu said:


> How many clients do you train on average daily?



Tuesday and Thursday I only train 3 people because I have 2 classes in the morning/afternoon.  Monday, Wednesday, and Friday it's more like 6-7.  Sunday I train 5-6 people, but lately it's been less.  People went out of town like crazy this week.  Fuck labor day.

Actually, as of last Sunday, I will be working and/or going to school every day until about Christmas.  That's going to suck balls.  Today was my first day of class.  Hopefully I don't go nuts from it.  At least I have time planned for my workouts.


I need to get to sleep, so le'ts just say I did some GPP stuff circuit style today.  Bleh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking good in here Cow. When I quit my job and just gamble, are you going to train me since I'll have so much extra time?!?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Looking good in here Cow. When I quit my job and just gamble, are you going to train me since I'll have so much extra time?!?



Sounds like you've already made up your mind, haha!

Sure, come on down to where I work and I would be happy to.  I was training a friend of mine for free, but they said I can't do that anymore.  Ah well, I can still scheme occasionally.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Warmup*
Dynamic flexibility/activation

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
230 - 3x3 - Medium

A2 - *WG Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW x 5
+15 x 3
+30 x 1
+45 - 3x3 - Medium

*Good Mornings* - 60sec RI
175 x 5
235 - 3x10

*Dips* - 60sec RI
+20 x 5
+55 - 3x10

*Bent Rows* - 60sec RI
135 x 5
185 - 3x10

*DOH Static Holds* - 45sec RI
265 x 20sec
245 x 20sec
225 x 20sec

*Incline Reverse DB Flyes* - 45sec RI
15s - 3x15

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty good workout.  I felt a little tired during the warmup, but got going warmup up for the front squats.  Again, these felt in the groove.  I'm confident that I will hit 255 for a triple come Wednesday.  Accessory work was on point pretty much.  I was really happy with the dips, they weren't even terribly hard.  I definitely had to work for them, but I had a couple reps left in me by the end.

Long fucking day today.  I woke up at 4:30AM, and didn't end up back home until 10:30PM.  Well, I did stop in for about 15 minutes to eat a meal and whip up a shake for work, but that was it.  I went to work, worked out, went to school, then went back to work.  Bleh.  Fridays suck now.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

I thought you might like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seHiBvgxwCE

The guy does some cool BW movements that would be fun to include on your active recovery days. I did the burpee bench jumps in my workout today and they were super fun.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> I thought you might like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seHiBvgxwCE
> 
> The guy does some cool BW movements that would be fun to include on your active recovery days. I did the burpee bench jumps in my workout today and they were super fun.



I'll have to figure out a way to incorporate those.  They look like squat thrusts to me though.  I thought a burpee involved leaping off the ground?  Anyway, I think I want to try the version where you rock a burpee laterally back and forth over something.  That looks fucking killer.


----------



## fufu (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice frontal skawts.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice frontal skawts.



Thanks.  I'm going for 255 @ 3x3 on Wednesday.  I should hit it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks.  I'm going for 255 @ 3x3 on Wednesday.  I should hit it.


 I'll betcha you'll do it!


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Thanks.  I'm going for 255 @ 3x3 on Wednesday.  I should hit it.



Good luck breathing!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Good luck on the front squats. You are stronger than an ox, I'm sure you will hit it. 
By the way, CP,what do you like better, front or back squats?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

*BMU*
Thanks, I'm pretty confident.

*fufu*
Haha, I'll do my best.

*Bakerboy*
Strong as a cow, thank you very much.
I dunno, I like variety.  I guess if I had to choose one it would be back squats, but I like including them both periodically.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

*Saturday - GPP*

Went and did about 25 minutes of jogging or so.  Nothing intense.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

You fitness fanatic!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2006)

Just passing through and catching up on your journal CP.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Your Dip numbers are quite impressive CP.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*camaro*
Thanks.  I like to be in pretty good shape all around if possible, as tough as it is to improve everything simultaneously.

*BC*
Not much happening in here.  My journal is boring.  It's all workouts, heh.

*KelJu*
Thanks mang.  I was happy with them.


*Warmup*
Foam roll
Dynamic flexiblity

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 - 3x3 - Light

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockouts*
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
160 - 3x3 - Light

*BB Split Squats* - 45sec RI
65 x 6
115 - 3x12

*Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW - 3x11

*Bench Press* - 45sec RI
115 x 6
165 x 12, 12, 8

*Soft Bar Pullups* - 45sec RI
BW x 8, 7, 6

*DB Lying External Rotations* - 45sec RI
27s - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


I'm finding the right weights a little better for the accessory work with this workout.  My endurance on pressing movements still sucks butthole.  Seriously, I could've done 15 with another rep in the tank on the first set of benches, but I still died by set three.  Chinups felt pretty good, but I had to bust ass on the last sat.  Those are a bitch with such a short rest interval.

On a lame ass side note, I went to go drop my car off at the mechanic yesterday to fix this busted head gasket which has put it out of commission for the past few months.  I was so happy.  I get to my mom's place where the car is sitting, and someone had smashed my driver's side window in the past day or so.  I have to go back tonight and put a garbage bag over it until the window I just ordered on eBay comes.  Fucking pisses me off.  Bastards.  Such is life.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 11, 2006)

That sucks about the car. All the more reason to get a cheap bike and ride to work. 

How are those soft bar pull-ups working out?
What is your max deadlift right now- 420? I think the deadlift must be your best lift. In my dreams I pull what you do.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 11, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> That sucks about the car. All the more reason to get a cheap bike and ride to work.
> 
> How are those soft bar pull-ups working out?
> What is your max deadlift right now- 420? I think the deadlift must be your best lift. In my dreams I pull what you do.



I take the subway to work.  I use that time to read.

Softbar pullups are cool. Interesting change of pace.

I should be able to trap bar deadlift about 460 for a single and conventional deadlift about 445, based on my 3RM.  I can usually squeeze an extra few pounds out on a single though.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 11, 2006)

Pimp, it sucks about your car bud. i hate fuckers like that, was anything stolen? or was it just a random act of vandalism?

in NY we get that fairly often, one time when i lived in a bit worse of a neighborhood every single car on the block had a busted windshield. some (probably) drunk fucks just walked down the blcok and cracked every car's windshield for no reason at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 12, 2006)

Yanick said:


> Pimp, it sucks about your car bud. i hate fuckers like that, was anything stolen? or was it just a random act of vandalism?
> 
> in NY we get that fairly often, one time when i lived in a bit worse of a neighborhood every single car on the block had a busted windshield. some (probably) drunk fucks just walked down the blcok and cracked every car's windshield for no reason at all.



I didn't think anything had been stolen.  Somehow I didn't notice before, but my boost gauge was stolen.  I wonder if the person who stole it even knows that you have to have a turbocharged car to use the gauge?  

Not a huge deal, they are only like $60.  Still, pisses me off.  At least I can fix this shit myself and the cost to me isn't insane, but $170 to a college student is still nothing to scoff at.

That's crazy!  What a bunch of assholes.  Jesus Christ people are stupid.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn shame about your car. It is real irratating to have such things happen. Hopefully it is not a regular occourance where you live?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn what a loser to steal like that


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*BMU*
This was in front of my mom's place.  Never happened there that I know of.  However, my dad did have his window smashed a couple months ago.  Around where I work it's VERY common, another reason I don't drive here much.  One of the trainers has had it happen to him twice in the past 4 months or so.

Apparently the smashing of a window and theiving of gauges is common because it's so quick and easy.

*Brutus*
Agreed.  Bastard guys.


*Warmup*
Dynamic flexibility

*Circuit A* - 35sec RI
Chest pass + sprint - 15lb MB x 8
Chinups x 8
Reverse toss + sprint - 15lb MB x 8
Dips x 8
Stairs x 3

*Circuit B* - 35sec RI
Drop pushup burpees + lateral bench leap x 5 each direction
Squat + row - 100 x 15
Jumping Jacks x 30

*Circuit C* - 35sec RI
Turkish getup - 12kg KB x 5 each side
Front smash - 15lb MB x 15
Steps x 3

*Sprints*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Yeah.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2006)

jesus man......car break ins are super common where you are?  Is there a lot of car theft in your area too?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> jesus man......car break ins are super common where you are?  Is there a lot of car theft in your area too?



Kinda.  DC is bad, which is where I work.  That's the worst of the crime in the country I live in though.  It's actually a pretty rich county and has pretty low crimerates.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sucks about the car buddy. I think I'm going to have to sell mine 

Looking good in here!!! What are you in school for and which school do you go to?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



Rocco32 said:


> Sucks about the car buddy. I think I'm going to have to sell mine
> 
> Looking good in here!!! What are you in school for and which school do you go to?



Yeah, it's definitely a blower.  Why are you selling yours?  Need some cash for now?

I goto Montgomery College (AKA the school where broke people go who fucked up in high school).  I'm studying exercise science.  It was recently changed from network engineering.


*Warmup*
Dynamic flexibility

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
255 - 3x3 - Heavy

A2 - *Pullups* (Adduction) - 120sec RI
BW x 5
+10 x 3
+20 x 1
+40 x 1
+65 - 3x3 - Heavy

*Good Mornings* - 90sec RI
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 - 4x6

*Dips* - 90sec RI
+50 x 3
+90 - 4x6

*Bent Rows* - 90sec RI
175 x 3
225 - 4x5

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pwned workout.  Front squats and pullups got owned.  The last rep on all three sets of the front squats I really had to work for, and tipped forward just a tad, but not enough to roll on my toes.  Good mornings were HARD.  Wow.  I almost bailed on the last rep.  I foresee a sore ass from this one; I could really feel my butt going into overdrive here.  I also made a big jump and dips and handled them without totally dying.  I had another 5 or 10 pounds in me.  Soon I have to upgrade to using a weight belt because I'm going to outgrow out DBs, which only goto 100s.  Bent rows were good.  I had to work for these too though.  My grip also got a little loose, but not horriblely so.  Woo.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 13, 2006)

That's some heavy freaking good mornings - nice!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice workout, Cow. Those dips and front squats are CRAZY! Good Lord how can you dip that much? Your weight + 90#'s that's almost 300#'s!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree, fantastic workout between the GM's, rows, dips, and front squats.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Alright, I thought you were doing something computer wise but figured you may have changed paths with the direction it looked your life is going. That's awesome man. 

Right now my car payments is $350 a month and I can't really justify why we need 2 cars when I'm not even working and come May we'll be living right next to the place Lisa will be working. Plus right now I'm rebelling against consumerism and capitalism so it doesn't look so good for me to have that car


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Noice workout. Strong mofo.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

POWER WORKOUT CP!!!

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2006)

*Sean*
Thanks.  I was pretty happy overall.

*Rocco*
What can I say, a desk job just wasn't going to do it for me.  I kind of think I want to be a teacher at this point almost.  I dunno.  I change my mind all the time.

I hear you on the car payment.  I'm avoiding buying a new/semi-new car to avoid that.  Trying to keep my shitbucket running until the engine seizes, hehe.  What kind of car is it that you are going to sell?

*fufu*
Eh, I'm getting there.

*YM*
m00t!


I worked out twice today.  I had my basketball class, then a few hours later I did some of my circuit training.  The basketball class is a series of drills, and a little bit of half court gaming.  This was a better workout than the first day.  I have a feeling it might actually pick up.  We did a couple of sprints at the end, just to half court and back, and then full court and back.  Everyone was so dead from the games and everything.  It was cake for me.  I fucking owned everyone in the class except this one kid.  It was funny.

The workout later:

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Dynamic flexiblity

*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
Uni squat on bench x 8 per leg
Inverted rows x 10
Hindu pushups x 12
Jumprope x 125

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Drop pushup burpee + lateral bench hop x 5 per direction
Chinups x 8
Jumping jacks x 50

*Circuit C* x 2 - 35sec RI
Turkish getups - 16kg KB x 3 per side
Kettlebell swings - 28kg KB x 15
Band chops x 8 per direction

*Sprints*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Dual workout doesn't feel too bad thus far.  We'll see how it goes as the intensity increases in the basketball class.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Damn -

You played ball - then did a circuit ....aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh to be 21


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

I didn't know you played basket ball. Your endurance will kick major ass.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 14, 2006)

What position do you play? Who do you play against? I love B ball.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

lol, fufu SUCKS at basketball. Horribly. I'll played in the past and my friends just laughed at me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 15, 2006)

It's an '04 Mustang Covertable. A teacher huh? What kind of teacher?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2006)

*YM*
Well, there was a few hours of separation between them.  I am going to watch closely for signs of overtraining, but I think I'll be okay.

*fufu*
It's a class, but we basically just do a bunch of drills.  It just started last week.  I'm pretty terrible compared to most everyone in the class.  I hustle though, and I can sort of defend just because I'm tall and aggressive, heh.

*Baker*
Not really positions as of yet.  We just have drills and little scrimmage type things.

*Rocco*
Not a bad ride.  I've always thought stangs were pretty cool.  I really like the 5.0s though, hehe.

I'm not really sure what kind of teacher.  Courses surrounding exercise physiology and resistance training like strength and conditioning courses or some such thing.  Just a thought.  I change my mind all the damned time.  Hehe.


I'll post my workout a little later.  I need a quick nap for now.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Dynamic flexiblity

A1 - *Trap bar deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
390 - 3x3

A2 - *Military press rack lockouts* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
175 - 3x3

*BB split squats* - 60sec RI
95 x 5
150 - 3x10

*Chinups* - 60sec RI
+20 - 3x10

*Bench* - 60sec RI
135 x 5
180 x 10, 10, 7

*Soft bar pullups* - 45sec RI
BW x 8, 7, 6

*Lying DB external rotations* - 45sec RI
27s - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Good workout.  Bench is still soss.  Still dunno if it's just the fact that it's the end of the workout or my not doing it for a bit, but hopefully I do better on the heavy stuff next week.  Anyway, sleep time soon.  I'm fucking tired.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice deadlifts CP, and at 2 minute RI. Those own me so hard, but I still love them.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Nice deadlifts CP, and at 2 minute RI. Those own me so hard, but I still love them.



It's really 4 minutes because of the superset.  I can do more, this was a medium day.  Next time I'm attempting 425 for 3x3.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2006)

Is that with the trap bar?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> It's really 4 minutes because of the superset.  I can do more, this was a medium day.  Next time I'm attempting 425 for 3x3.



Is that 425 gonna be with the trap bar


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *YM*
> Not a bad ride.  I've always thought stangs were pretty cool.  I really like the 5.0s though, hehe.



I got me a 91 mustang 5.0. I bought it after some guy got it all ready to race and was getting ready to go bankrupt. So I got it pretty cheap. I bought it in June with 45,000 miles on it. But I have already tore it up. I had the needle burried at more than 140 and right before that my gear box must've went out. Damn race cars.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey CP I havent really ever done to much trap bar, thats easier isnt it?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

*Brutus*
Yeah, with the trap bar.

*Double D*
That sucks about the Stang.  I'm not one to drive at very high speeds, though I've done it in the past.  I much prefer shooting through the twisties.

Theoretically you get better leverage with the trap bar.  I seem to be able to pull a little more weight, though hopefully some of that transfers over to my regular deadlift next time I do those.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 16, 2006)

Spintastic. http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=246459498664593769&q=pickpocket


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*



Bakerboy said:


> Spintastic. http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=246459498664593769&q=pickpocket



I liked that.  Impressive!


*Warmup*
Few minutes walking

*Cardio*
25-30 minutes light/moderate jogging

*Cooldown*
Few minutes walking


Just a nice little active recovery stroll.  It was actually lightly misting outside when I went for a jog today, which felt really nice.  Didn't prevent me from sweating like a pig though, heh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey cowpimp if one is doing westside and their weakness is their mainly their butt and a little bit their hamstrings would this be a good lower workout?

deadlift sumo ME 1 rep max
good mornings Sl 3x8
glute ham raises 4x3
leg raises legs straight3x3
bulgarian squats3X5


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey cowpimp if one is doing westside and their weakness is their mainly their butt and a little bit their hamstrings would this be a good lower workout?
> 
> deadlift sumo ME 1 rep max
> good mornings Sl 3x8
> ...



If you have a real glute ham raise perhaps.  Makeshift glute ham raises don't hit your glutes quite the same.  Reverse hyperextensions would probably be good in there somewhere.  I also might not go so heavy on that many lifts.  What are the leg raises?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 18, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Dynamic flexibliity

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
220 - 3x3

A2 - *Pullups* (Adduction) - 120sec RI
BW x 5, 3
+15 x 1
+30 - 3x3

*Good Mornings* - 45sec RI
175 x 6
220 - 3x12

*Dips* - 45sec RI
BW x 6
+45 x 12, 12, 8

*Bent Rows* (Pronated) - 45sec RI
135 x 6
170 - 3x12

*Static Holds* - 45sec RI
265 - 2x20sec
225 x 20sec

*Incline Reverse DB Flys* - 45sec RI
17.5s - 3x10

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty good workout overall.  Good mornings and dips were fucking hard today.  I felt really strong on the rows though.  I definitely had to put forth some effort to get it done, but goddamn the good mornings did me in.  Grip strength felt really on point when I get to the static holds too.  That first set was great; the other two ended with a little loosening of the hand, but short rest intervals kill me, heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 18, 2006)

You must be in serious condition..... should play some flag football this fall.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If you have a real glute ham raise perhaps.  Makeshift glute ham raises don't hit your glutes quite the same.  Reverse hyperextensions would probably be good in there somewhere.  I also might not go so heavy on that many lifts.  What are the leg raises?



Yea i kinda have a make shift one that really seems to hit my hamstrings i can only do 3 reps. So should i be doing like 3-4 set of 8-10 and is this to help strenghten the tendons? So the reverse hypers hit my butt? the leg raises are basically just leg raises but i dont bend my knee the legs are just fully extended. Thanks for you help


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 18, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Yea i kinda have a make shift one that really seems to hit my hamstrings i can only do 3 reps. So should i be doing like 3-4 set of 8-10 and is this to help strenghten the tendons? So the reverse hypers hit my butt? the leg raises are basically just leg raises but i dont bend my knee the legs are just fully extended. Thanks for you help



You could do what I do and attach a band to something above you (I use the lat pulldown machine and set the stack to 300) so it gives you a little assistance.  Reverse hypers own the glutes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok ill try that then and bump my reps up some.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Warmup*
Some gheyness they make us do.

*Various Basketball Drills*

*Cooldown*
Shower!


Yeah, so I don't think I'm going to keep doing my GPP workouts too.  The intensity of the class has already gone up quite a bit.  Plenty of sprinting and near-sprinting going on for me.  I'll probably still go into work a little bit early and stretch/foam roll for a bit, but that's about it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2006)

So is that class a requirement for something?


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> So is that class a requirement for something?



Yes. How to become a better basketball player 101.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> So is that class a requirement for something?



Well, there is a list of classes I can choose from in terms of electives.  This one just fit my schedule so I said fuck it.  It's pretty fun.  I like playing basketball, I'm just horrible at it.

Also, I changed my mind.  On Thursday I'm going back to the two-a-days on Tuesday and Thursday.  I really want to see if my body can handle it for a while.  I'll deadlift more than you, and then outrun you afterwards.  Mwahaha!  Or something...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh, and on a side note, my car finally got taken to the shop today.  It should be done by the end of this week, maybe the beginning of next week.  The window should come around the same time so I can replace that.  Apparently my battery is also dead, but that's okay.  I'm just happy it'll be back.

The shop that's fixing my car is like one of the top few in the country when it comes to DSMs.  They have a 1st generation DSM running in the 8s with over 1000 horsepower.  Fucking sick.  Here's their website:
http://www.extrememotorsports.com/

Here's their DSM owning the 1/4 mile:
http://www.extrememotorsports.com/downloads/8.68.wmv


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 19, 2006)

I didnt know you played basketball...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 19, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> I didnt know you played basketball...



It's a class I'm taking.  I don't really play, though I used to play outside a bunch.  I'm fucking TERRIBLE though, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*Warmup*
Foam roll
Dynamic Flexibility

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
385 x 1
425 - 3x3

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockouts* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
155 x 1
175 x 1
190 - 3x2

*BB Split Squats* - 90sec RI
135 x 3
175 - 3x6

*Chinups* - 90sec RI
BW x 3
+55 - 3x6

*Bench Press* - 90sec RI
175 x 3
225 x 5, 5, 3

*Cooldown*
Static Stretching


Mixed opinion on this workout.  The good was that my deadlifts fucking owned.  That puts me at a theoretical of about 475.  I think I could muster up 480 and maybe 485-490 if I was neurally on point that day.  I'm anxious to see how this carries over the my conventional deadlifts when I try them out again soon.

The overhead pressing was okay.  I tried another 5 pounds and wasn't able to get 3x3, but it's cool.  I still felt pretty strong on the first rep of each set somehow.  I was really expected to get 3 reps on the first set, but no such luck.

Split squats and chinups were good.  I was really happy with my chins.  Up 5 pounds plus a couple pounds of bodyweight to boot.  Bench press is the only exercise that sucked.  About the same as last time, actually one repetition less on the third set.  For some reason my bench is just lame lately.  I guess because I haven't been training it and performing it at the end of my workout.  I'm going to emphasize it again next cycle and see if I get a good transmutation of training effects from all this overhead pressing I've been doing, because that has improved quite a bit.

Also, another thing that sucked about this workout was the time it took.  There's this other trainer who's about to start (Who's a fucking moron) and does the most retarded workouts ever.  The guy needed to be handed the dumbbells for about 10 sets worth of shit.  He slowed me down tremendously.  That's why I cut out a set on each exercise.  Bleh.  I gotta start telling him no.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Another nice work out, CP. And tell that other trainer he's NO.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

Great lifts CP...It looks like we are in the same ball park as far as lifts go.   How do you do Military Press Rack Lockouts ?


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice trap bar deads!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice numbers! This current routine has a little less accessory work then the previous. How are you doing for total time? similar as previous or are you able to do this one with stricter RI's?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice trap bar deads!




Agreed man soon that bar wil break!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2006)

*Baker*
Haha, I'll remember to say that next time.

*fufu*
Thanks man.  I dunno how well that transfers to regular deads, but I imagine it should help to some degree.

*BulkMeUp*
The accessory work is pretty close actually.  I just decided that on my heavier days I cut out the isolation stuff at the end in the interest of time.  If no one bothers me workout time is usually about an hour not inculding the foam rolling, warmup, and stretching.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 20, 2006)

*YM*
I dunno, I think you're quite a bit stronger, heh.

I just set the pins so that I start pressing from about ear/eye level.  I like to do these standing, but some powerlifters will do these seated.  I always get stuck around lockout on overhead pressing so I thought it would help.

*Brutus*
I anxiously await that day, haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball + GPP*

Early in the afternoon I had my basketball class.  Later I did some of my GPP stuff...


*Warmup*
PVC roll (Yes, I rolled on a PVC pipe, OUCH)
Dynamic flexibility

*Circuit A* x 2 - 35sec RI
Drop pushup burpee to chinup x 8
Jumprope x 125

*Circuit B* x 2 - 35sec RI
Kettlebell swings - 28kg KB x 15
Medicine ball pushups x 12
Supine rows x 10
Jumprope x 125

*Circuit C* x 2 - 35sec RI
Unilateral bench squats x 6 per leg
Alternate grip chinups x 8
Feet elevated pushups x 15
Band reverse chops x 10 per side

*Death finisher*
Shoulder/prisoner carrying - ~70lb water filled punching bag

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Fun workout today.  Holy fucking shit, trying to manuver a half filled punching bag after being fatigued and covered in sweat is hard.  The thing is vinyl, so it didn't want to stay on my shoulders worth a crap.  That fucking floored me.  We have two punching bags hanging from the celing, so I walked in a figure 8 pattern around them.  Core rape.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool circuit stuff you have going. Did you come up with most of it by yourself?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Cool circuit stuff you have going. Did you come up with most of it by yourself?



Yeah.  I always put it together randomly as I go along.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 23, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Warmup*
Dynamic flexiblity

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
240 - 3x3 (Medium)

A2 - *Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW x 5, 3
+10 x 1
+25 x 1
+45 - 3x3 (Medium)

*Good Mornings* - 60sec RI
185 x 5
245 x 10, 10, 8

*Dips* - 60sec RI
+20 x 5
+65 - 3x10

*Bent Rows* (Pronated) - 60sec RI
135 x 5
195 - 3x10

*Static Holds* - 45sec RI
265 - 3x20sec

*Incline Reverse DB Flys* - 45sec RI
17.5s - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty good workout overall.  Only one I didn't quite make it on was the good mornings.  I had to bust my asshole to get that last repetition.  I thought my intestines were going to hit the wall behind me, heh.  

Actually, I busted my ass pretty hard on all the accessory work.  Now that I've been ramping the weights up a bit and my body isn't adapting as easily shit is getting harder.  However, the static holds felt really strong today.  My first set at 265 was awesome.  45 second rest intervals own me though; by the end my hand was slipping a bit.

The pace of the workout was also excellent.  I finished the lifting portion in about 60 minutes, which was great.  The strength stuff usually takes 20-30 minutes (Including the warmup sets), and the rest of the exercises I blast through pretty quickly.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Good stuff Mr. Cow.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, I'm with BB, great workout overall.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2006)

Looking good!!     The dips look strong


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2006)

The good mornings and dips always get me. Great workout man. Do you think going to parallel is bad for your back on the good mornings?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baker*
Thank you kindly.

*fufu*
Lawlerskates.

*YM*
Thanks YM.  For some reason they've improved significantly and I haven't done them in a long while, heh.

*Brutus*
I just think doing round back good mornings is a nono.  I don't actually goto parallel I don't think.  I just push my hips back until I stretch the shit out of my hammies.  My stomach might be around parallel, but I have a super exaggerated arch in my back when I do these.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 25, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
Foam/tennis ball rolling
Dynamic flexibility

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
375 - 3x3 (Light)

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockouts* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
160 - 3x3 (Light)

*BB Split Squats* - 45sec RI
65 x 6
125 - 3x12

*Chinups* - 45sec RI
BW x 12, 12, 8

*Bench Press* - 45sec RI
115 x 6
165 x 12, 12, 9

*Grip & Rotator*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


I worked out n' stuff.  Too lazy to post details.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

I keep getting on here so late that I'm getting to lazy to get detailed.  Anyway, I had basketball class, then a few hours later I did a GPP circuit workout.  I threw in some more water filled punching bag carries.  This time I huffed back and forth across the gym with the guy across my shoulders.  Tough shit.  I was hoofing it.  I really want to take it around the block, haha.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Next time you do your carry walk, you should bob your head back and forth and scream at the top of your lungs for the entirety of it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2006)

Haven't been here in a bit, workouts are looking great pimp.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> *Haven't been here in a bit*, workouts are looking great pimp.



Blasphemer!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> Blasphemer!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*fufu*
I think I was pretty close to that already, haha.

*Sean*
It's okay, I still love you.  Let's make babies.


*Warmup*
PVC roll
Dynamic flexibility

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
265 x 3, 2, 2

A2 - *Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW x 5
+20 x 3
+40 x 1
+60 x 1
+70 - 3x3

*Good Mornings* - 90sec RI
225 x 3
255 x 1
285 - 3x5

*Dips* - 90sec RI
+50 x 3
+100 - 3x5

*Bent Rows* (Pronated) - 90sec RI
185 x 3
225 - 3x6

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Pretty good workout overall.  Those front squats were HARD.  Wow.  I had to work for number 3 on the first set big time.  I was a little tired, but I think I could've done 3 reps on the second set if I was a little more in the zone.  It was close, but I gave up quick.  Normally I'm willing to grind on a rep for a good 5-10 seconds before I give up.

Good mornings felt on point today.  Damn that was serious.  Dips were good too, though now I have this funny little pain between my pecs.  It felt like the cartilage connecting your ribcage up top was split or something.  It's fading though.  We'll see how it feels come Monday.  Bent rows were pretty good too, though the last repetition wasn't the prettiest of all on the second and third sets.  Still, body English was little to none.

Cut down to 3 sets because everyone decided to talk to me and distract me today.  I might keep it like to that reduce workout time a bit anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2006)

good job on the front squats.  they are a brutal lift.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

Very strong workout! Front squats, dips, weighted chins...everything!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 27, 2006)

Cow, I still am in shock that you can do dips with that much weight + your hulking frame- impressive. It's funny, both you and P are lifting so much weight extra poundage with your chin-ups and pull-ups today. Sick workout.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Cow, I still am in shock that you can do dips with that much weight + your hulking frame- impressive. It's funny, both you and P are lifting so much weight extra poundage with your chin-ups and pull-ups today. Sick workout.



yea, that is good weight.  he wins on the pull ups because he is heavier then me.  

when i used to do dips, my best was BW + 155 for 4 or 5 reps.  I don't do them anymore though.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

*P-funk*
Thanks.  I was really happy to hit 265 for a triple, even if I couldn't match that the following two sets.  The most I had ever done before this cycle of front squatting was 225 for 5-6.  Based on 1RM calculators, my theoretical 1RM has jumped up about 30 pounds since then.  That was several months ago, but I'm still happy about that, especially considering I rarely front squat.

Those are some badass dips P!  Did you ever get that funny feeling in your chest like the cartilage was being split/punctured like I mentioned?  I'm considering dropping dips again for a while because of it, though it feels much better today.

*fufu*
Thank you sir.  Felt pretty strong overall.  I kind of wonder if I could dip more with a belt instead.  I was holding a 100lb dumbbell between my feet for those, hehe.

*Baker*
Hulking frame, haha!  I dunno about that one.  Anyway, I'm happy with my dips and chins.  I do chinups all the time.  4-6 days a week I find myself doing some number of chinups (Though in a very submaximal fashion).  When my clients go to drink water I sometimes do a couple.  I think that has a lot to do with my improvement as of late.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 28, 2006)

I never had that feeling in my chest, no.  I stopped doing them because I just found them to be hard on the elbows and shoulders when the weight got that high.....and doing them with BW, I can go all day, so I figured since I couldn't load mylsefl without pain or discomfort, I would just drop them all together.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

*Stats*

Oh, just to update, I weighed myself yesterday morning at 197.4.  That's another .4 pounds up, which is perfect.  That puts me at a level of weight gain around 1.5 pounds per month, which means minimal fat gains.

Also, I checked my heart rate this morning a couple minutes after waking up.  It was 52 beats per minute.  That is crazy low.  When I was younger, not well conditioned, and overfat it was more like low to mid 70s.  Last time I checked it I discovered it had dropped to about 60-62 beats per minute; this was many months ago, maybe even a year.  I can't believe it's that different!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I never had that feeling in my chest, no.  I stopped doing them because I just found them to be hard on the elbows and shoulders when the weight got that high.....and doing them with BW, I can go all day, so I figured since I couldn't load mylsefl without pain or discomfort, I would just drop them all together.



Makes sense. I actually don't like going muchpast parallel at the elbow joint with them really.  I can and it doesn't seem to affect the weight I can move, but I worry about hyperextending the shoulder under that kind of load.  Also, that exercise took quite a while for me to feel comfortable with post shoulder subluxation, though there is zero discomfort at this point.  I can still feel upright rows ever so slightly about a year later (Fucking waste of an exercise).


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2006)

I can't seem to breath when i do front squats.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 28, 2006)

CP, thats a good BPM. When I was at the hospital getting checked out mine was @ 47 bpm

And its funny you mention the pain in the diaphragm area, because thats what i was at the hospital for. it was just a passing pain though, from jiu jitsu... cartiladge and ligaments thats all it is. wouldn't worry about it, friends have experienced the same thing.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Is 42 BPM too low?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball*

Today I had my basketball class.  It was good enough apparently.  I just felt beat when I got home.  There is no way I could done my second workout.  I took a nap instead.  Apparently I needed it because I almost overslept and missed my first client in the evening, heh.

*Brutus*
You get used to it.  I just practiced a lot when I was first getting back into them.  I kind of forced myself, and now it's no big deal.

*fUnc*
Damn, 47 is crazy low!

Yeah, I figured it was some connective tissue.  Hope yours heals up alright.

*fufu*
I dunno what is considered too low.  Anything below 60BPM is considered brachycardia, but it is common for trained individuals to go below that.  It is generally not a problem if there are no symptoms to go along with it.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmm that is a good point. I didn't think of it so much applied to a trained individual. Seeing as all these "wellness standards" put out but the medical community are focused to your regular person, who is out of shape.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 29, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Warmup*
PVC roll
Dynamic flexibility

A1 - *Trap Bar Deadlifts* - 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 - 3x3 (Medium)

A2 - *Military Press Rack Lockouts* - 120sec RI
65 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 1
155 x 1
170 - 3x3 (Medium)

*BB Split Squats* - 60sec RI
115 x 5
160 - 3x10

*Chinups* - 60sec RI
BW x 5
+25 x 10, 8, 7

*Bench Press* - 60sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 8, 8, 7

*Grip*
Softbar pullups
3 finger pullups (Pinky, ring, middle)

*Shoulder Prehab*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Decent workout.  Nothing spectacular, but numbers are about where they should be.  I was really happy I could rep out 3 finger pullups.  I'm not sure I've ever done that; I've done 3 finger static holds, but the pullups are pretty tough.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Warmup*
> PVC roll
> Dynamic flexibility
> 
> ...



Nice workout CP. I like the variation of the pullups (3-finger variety). Something different that I would like to try sometime as well. But of course I would work my way up to that, you know the whole 4 fingers first.   Again nice workout.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I was really happy I could rep out 3 finger pullups.  I'm not sure I've ever done that; I've done 3 finger static holds, but the pullups are pretty tough.


 I think I'd have to get my fingers surgecally reattached if i tried that.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*

*Double D*
There is something you can buy called eagle loops.  Basically they are loops for each of your fingers you can drape from a bar to work in grip specifically in different fingers.  They're pretty cool.  It would be more comfortable too.

*BMU*
Hah, I bet you could do it.  My grip isn't that great.  I have trouble holding onto 315 double overhand for any decent amount of time.


*Warmup*
Few minutes walking

*Cardio*
~25 minutes of light moderate jogging

*Cooldown*
Few minutes walking


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 2, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Warmup*
PVC roll
Dynamic flexibility

A1 - *Front Squats* - 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
230 - 3x3 (Light)

A2 - *Pullups* - 120sec RI
BW x 5
+5 x 3
+25 x 1
+40 - 3x3 (Light)

*Good Mornings* - 45sec RI
175 x 6
225 - 3x12

*Dips* - 45sec RI
BW x 20, 15, 15

*Bent Rows* (Pronated) - 45sec RI
135 x 6
175 - 3x12

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Decent workout overall.  The "heavy" stuff felt really light, more so than normal today.  The accessory work was all on point.  Good mornings were fucking hard, and I had to bust my ass on bent rows too.  The dips I stayed at bodyweight because I still have that funny feeling in my chest, but it's infinitely better than it was.  I just took it easy to be safe.  I could actually still feel it a little on that last set.  The first set was fucking easy, I could've done 25+, but subsequent sets got harder quick.

Took a little longer than I wanted because people decided to blab to me.  Unfortunately I had to cut some of the accessory stuff.  That's okay, the important shit got taken care of.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice front squats. They look pretty strong. 

I want to look into those Eagle Loops. Any ideals on how much?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 3, 2006)

Is that chest discomfort because you are going too low on dips?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

*Double D*
Thanks.  I've actually done 265 for a triple.  This was an easy day for me.

Eagle Loops here for $20.

*BMU*
I dunno if it's going too low.  I was doing dips on my heavy day and afterward my chest just felt like the cartilage between my rib cage was damaged or something.  It feels much better now, and I can't even notice it.  It only flares up when I go to do dips, heh.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

I noticed you haven't done any back squats in quite a while. When are you gonna start up those bad boys again?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> I noticed you haven't done any back squats in quite a while. When are you gonna start up those bad boys again?



Maybe next mesocycle.  I just decided to throw in some front squats for a little bit instead.  I have a feeling this will lead to a positive effect on my back squats when I go back to them.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably. Ever since I started doing Bulgarian squats and front squats, my back squat increased quite a bit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey cowpimp have you ever been in a power lifiting comp?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey CP, just saw you are tipping the scale over 190 and I know that is a very lean 190.  Great job man.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

*fufu*
I don't use front squats enough.  I definitely want to include them in my program more.  I can't wait to see how it affected my back squat.  After I move to my next mesocycle, if I could hit 315 for a triple on back squats I would be damned happy.

*Brutus*
No.  It's been hard for me to get in one because I always have Saturday classes that I can't really miss.  I've had Saturday classes for the past two years straight pretty much.  That's when competitions are usually held.  I really want to try though.  Perhaps over the next summer I will enter one.  I really want to do it.

*JD*
Eh, not as lean as I'd like.  I'm probably at like 12% or so right now.  I just took advantage of good lighting in the gallery pictures, though the front shot is unflexed.  I would like to get back down around 8-10%.  Last time I was that lean, I only weighed 180-181 though.  Hopefully I'll be a solid 10-12 pounds heavier next time I cut down that low.


Too lazy to go into detail.  I had basketball class in the very early afternoon, and then I did some GPP circuit stuff early in the evening.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2006)

I bet you could hit 315 for a triple easily. I would also say you could get 3x3 at 325 if you worked up to it in a fairly short time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

Just wondering if you're getting any closer to that goal of being an Asian midget.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 4, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*fufu*
I hope you're right.  Only one way to find out.

*Triple*
Damned straight.  I've lost 3" off my height in the past few months.  All that deadlifting is causing my spine to be in a permanent state of compression.  Woo.


*Warmup*
PVC roll
Dynamic warmup

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
495 x 1

*Military Press Rack Lockouts*
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 1
165 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1

*BB Split Squats* - 90sec RI
135 x 3
185 - 3x6

*Chinups* - 90sec RI
BW x 5
+65 x 6, 6, 4

*Bench Press* - 90sec RI
155 x 5
225 x 5, 4, 4

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Wow, so I deadlifted 5 plates for the first time, even though it was with the trap bar.  I don't think I'm quite to that level on conventional deadlifts, but I was happy nonetheless.  I decided to go buck wild.  I locked the weight out, but I had to drop it basically.  It was tilting in my hands.  It's weird, I got such an adrenaline rush that I hardly actually remember lifting the weight.  My memory becomes more vivid after lockout when I had to drop it down.

Accessory work was pretty good too, and so was the overhead press.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2006)

nice job on the deadlifts!

Was it on the high handle or the low?  How did it feel in your hands?  How was your grip on the bar?


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Wowy! Nice deadlift! Trap bar or not that is bad ass. You make us kikis proud!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

That is a pretty impressive trap bar. What do you do (weight) with a oly bar?


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 4, 2006)

very nice deads, and split squats!


----------



## Nate K (Oct 4, 2006)

NICE lifts, I'm jealous of the military press.  What are you weighing pimp.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

*P-funk*
Thanks P.  It was low handle.  Ever since you brought that to my attention, I haven't used the high handle, heh.  My grip was either a little too weak, or I grabbed off center.  Like I said, I seriously hardly remember the actual lifting of the weight.  455 felt perfectly fine in my hands though.  I paused after lockout for a second before lowering again.

*fufu*
Hehe, thanks.  I was happy.   Meow to that.

*Double D*
Most I've pulled was 435.  That was maybe 3 or 4 months ago though.  I should be able to pull more than that now.  I have a feeling I could do 455 at least if I worked conventional deads back in my program.

*fUnc*
Thanks you sir.

*Nate*
Thanks.  It was a rack lockout though.  The bar started around eye level, so just below where my elbows make a 90 degree angle.  I would be happy to hit 185 on the reg military press.


I also forgot to mention, I weighed in at 198.0 yesterday.  I'm probably going to have to cut soon, though only a few pounds.  Fat child syndrome is kicking in even though I can still see my abs a bit.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

I know the feeling about getting a little chubby and wanting to do a short cut. The only thing with that is I feel like I take 1 step forwars and 2 steps back. But yeah I hate to gain that pudge around my belly as well. I feel like shit until I get it off. Thats why whenever I see Lee Priest in the offseason I cringe. I cant believe he gets that fat and then is able to bounce back.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball & GPP*



Double D said:


> I know the feeling about getting a little chubby and wanting to do a short cut. The only thing with that is I feel like I take 1 step forwars and 2 steps back. But yeah I hate to gain that pudge around my belly as well. I feel like shit until I get it off. Thats why whenever I see Lee Priest in the offseason I cringe. I cant believe he gets that fat and then is able to bounce back.



Yeah, I hear you.  Luckily for Lee Preist he has drugs on his side.


*Warmup*
Basketball class, hah

*Circuit x 8* - RI brisk walk to start
Sprint and back
Jog to soccer goal
Pullups x 5
Pushups x 10

*Cooldown*
Brisking walking


So basketball class was pretty easy today.  I actually taught a drill, and the other drills the two other PE or exercise science majors taught were whimpy in terms of conditioning.  I decided to get my other workout in right afterward.  I just went out to the track and made some shit up.  I did pullups on the soccer goal that was sitting in the middle of the track, heh.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

Drugs for sure. Love how every 17 or 18 year old will pick up a mag and think its all natural. Then they become let down after training for a few months and see very little size gains. 

How in the hell did you get into a basketball class?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Drugs for sure. Love how every 17 or 18 year old will pick up a mag and think its all natural. Then they become let down after training for a few months and see very little size gains.
> 
> How in the hell did you get into a basketball class?



I signed up and paid for it.  It fulfills one of my required elective credits.


----------



## Double D (Oct 5, 2006)

What is your major?


----------



## fufu (Oct 5, 2006)

My aerobic conditioning sucks. I should really do something about it. Oh, I took my heart rate right after I woke up this morning, 57 BPM. I guess mine is pretty low too. This was right after waking up. My body was super relaxed and half asleep though.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 5, 2006)

basketball class is fun, had one last year.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Double D*
Exercise science is my major.

*fufu*
Well, that's your resting heart rate.  Looks like you have a normal healthy heart rate then.

*Nate K*
Yeah, it's pretty cool.  A nice change of pace.  I wish it gave me more than one credit though, heh.


*Warmup*
PVC roll
Dynamic warmup

*Front Squats*
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
245 - 3x3 (Medium)

*Pullups*
BW x 5
+10 x 3
+25 x 1
+40 x 1
+55 - 3x3 (Medium)

*Hang Power Cleans* + Jerk on 3rd
95 x 3
135 - 3x3

*Inverted Rows* (Pronated)
BW+40 - 3x8

*Military Press*
135 x 8
Drop
95 x 8

*Plate Pinches & External Rotations*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


This was my last workout before my unload this upcoming week.  I start out following the plan, but then I decided to go impromptu for some of it and have a little fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey cowpimp i know it is'nt mentioned by westside guys but could you do Front squats as ME work? Or is this to little hams?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 7, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*



Brutus_G said:


> Hey cowpimp i know it is'nt mentioned by westside guys but could you do Front squats as ME work? Or is this to little hams?



I don't see why not.  It might not have the best carryover if you are squatting purely powerlifting style.  However, without gear (That is, squat suits/briefs), your quadriceps are more involved with a big squat than with the gear.  Raw lifting is a little bit different.


*Warmup*
Few minutes walking

*Cardio*
~25 minutes of jogging

*Cooldown*
Few minutes walking


Light active recovery jog today.

I've decided to cut back to maintenance calories for a week or two and then possibly cut from there.  I might just stick with maintenance for a little while longer, we'll see though.  I'm getting that "I feel fat" feeling too much, even though I'm not.  I like to be really lean.  I naturally have a big waist, so that doesn't help.  Even at sub 10% body fat my waist is not less than 34 inches.  I will probably drop a little water when I cut back a couple hundred calories anyway.

Also, though the window for my car still hasn't come yet, I finally fixed it.  After the headgasket and such were replaced it was still overheating.  I replaced the radiator cap and thermostat as well as topped off the coolant, and it was good to go.  Finally!


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Being lean feels great, but I also love putting on weight because it really helps me out strength wise. You have your cals down to a science so I'm sure you will be alright and won't cut too low.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Best of luck with your car. I know how much it sucks to get somewhere and your car starts acting up! I have a 91 mustang gt 5.0 and that damn thing's tranny went out of it so I am trying to make some money to drop a grand into that! And now my little work car is acting up. 92 toyota tercel. What a bomb it is, but it gets me from home to work eveyrday. Besides I get 35mpg!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2006)

*Monday- Unload*

*fufu*
I watch my cals pretty closely, so hopefully I keep most of my LBM.  I'm going to hang around maintenance for a few weeks probably.  I tend to hold a lot of water when I go into a caloric surplus, even if it's small.

*DD*
Yeah, it sucks trying to maintain fast cars if you beat the shit out of them.  Heh.


*Dynamic Warmup*

A1 - *Belt Squats*
45 x 6
135 - 2x8

A2 - *Seated Rows* (Pronated)
105 x 6
165 - 2x10

B1 - *Pullthroughs*
90 x 6
150 - 2x12

B2 - *CG Bench Press*
115 x 6
155 - 2x10

C1 - *Towel Chinups*
C2 - *Band Shoulder Horn*

*Cardio*
3.5mph @ 12 degree incline x 10mins

*Cooldown*
Static stretching


Unload week begins.  I'm trying to unload my spine too, hence the belt squats and pullthroughs.  The belt squats were pretty weird.  I couldn't get quite as deep as I wanted because the plates would hit the floor, but I was past parallel for sure.  Funky movement.

Everything was easy, and I supplemented with a little mild cardio at the end.  The lifting portion of the workout was a little under 30 minutes.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah and I did. I ran mine way to hard. Ran the tranny right on out of it....going to cost me a pretty penny now!


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Are your pullthroughs from a low pulley?


----------



## Nate K (Oct 9, 2006)

How do you add weight to your inverted rows?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats the next routine plan? still going to work on heavy/medium/light rotation?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

*DD*
Ouch, that sucks about the car.  Hopefully I don't do that.  My car is AWD, so the tranny is like $2300 for a new one, and around $1000 for a rebuild.

Yes, a low pulley with a rope attachment.

*Nate K*
Weighted vest baby.

*BMU*
I'm still thinking about it.  I was entertaining the thought of including some power work, but I tend to throw some of that in during my circuits, so I may just keep it as such.  I'm also thinking about possibly using some type of modified Westside template.  I might just go with what I've been doing though, because it has worked incredibly well.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 10, 2006)

what were you standing on for the belt squats?

use a heavy Db instead of plates.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you buy a weighted vest or does the place your train at have them?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 10, 2006)

I liked that set up alot as well. I'll def come back to it sometime. I just want to work on some hypertrophy specific stuff for a while.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, if you bought a weighted vest, where from, over the internet? I just thought about getting one for christmas, tehehehe.  Damn, there is so much you can do with it now that I think about it.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

*P*
I was standing on two benches.  Our DBs only go up to 100s, but maybe I'll try it next time.

*Sean & Nate*
My gym has a weighted vest.  Pretty nice piece of equipment.  I make use of it from time to time.

*BMU*
No doubt.  I wasn't suggesting you had to stick with it.


I had basketball class today, which was pretty tame.  Most of the drills were shooting practice, so there wasn't an incredible amount of running and jumping, though there was a little bit.  I did some circuit training a little later.  I'm getting lazy on posting these workouts again, heh.


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually using basketballs in a basketball class??!!! Nonsense!!!

I am horrible at basketball, I can run cover and jump, but I can't get the ball in the basket.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2006)

fufu said:


> Actually using basketballs in a basketball class??!!! Nonsense!!!
> 
> I am horrible at basketball, I can run cover and jump, but I can't get the ball in the basket.



Me too.  I can't dribble too well either.  Ah well, it's pretty fun anyway.


I took the day off today.  Got an extra long midday nap beacuse of it.  Good stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball + GPP*

Had basketball class today.  The regular teacher was out, and the sub just let us play the whole time.  It was basically 45 minutes of straight full court basketball.  I was running way more than everyone else too, seriously.  I was pushing myself like crazy.  I did terrible on offense, but I did good on defense because I hustled, and by the end no one could outrun me anymore because they were too tired, heh.  Also, the only shot I made the whole game was the one that won the first game, so that was cool.

After it finished, instead of doing my 2nd workout, I just shot baskets for another 30 minutes or so.  I did a little running cross court for breakaway layups and such, but nothing too crazy.  I was pretty whipped from the game.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 12, 2006)

He's a baller!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 13, 2006)

A new journal maybe? Asian giant like yao ming


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2006)

*Friday - Unload*

*Nate*
Haha!  I'm really bad, but I have fun with it, and I hussle.  At least I can defend, kinda.

*Brutus*
Hah, once I become an Asian midget, gigantism will surely follow.


*PVC Roll & Dynamic Warmup*

A1 - *Unilateral Bench Squats*
BW - 2x10

A2 - *Chinups*
BW - 2x12

B1 - *Unilateral Hyperextensions*
BW - 2x12

B2 - *Military Press*
135 - 2x5

*Band External Rotations*

*Cooldown*
Static stretching
Metal bar calf roll (OMFG)


Nice little unload workout.  Decided to hit mostly bodyweight stuff.  Everything was pretty easy.  The military press required some effort, but I stopped well short of failure.

The metal bar calf roll was SO painful.  Basically, we used one of the pins for the power rack to massage my calf.  Another trainer just leaned on that bitch with all her weight.  Wasn't too bad except for a couple of spots that was just unbearable.  Wow.  Crazy, crazy shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn and i hate doing hip flexor rolling with foam. Hey cowpimp should one be able to cg floor press more than they can bench cg?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*



Brutus_G said:


> Damn and i hate doing hip flexor rolling with foam. Hey cowpimp should one be able to cg floor press more than they can bench cg?



I can't floor press as much as I can bench, actually.  I'm not sure if that's normal, but I can't.


Did some jogging yesterday.  However, my diet was pretty poor for the first time in a while, mostly because there was a party at my gym.  It's an annual thing; I think it was their anniversary or something.  Pretty baller party: all top shelf liquor, very artistic and finely laid out hor'dourves, people kinda dressed up, etc.

This was the first time I had anything significant to drink in a while, though I didn't get stupid drunk because I had to drive a little later.  When I get home I ended up just passing out without eating anything.  I was hungry but the drunken tiredness prevailed, heh.  Then I slept like 9 hours, but a funky sleep where I kept waking up.

On another note, I finally got my car fully up and running.  I installed the new driver's side window.  It took a few hours to figure it out, change out a couple broken clips, clean the broken glass, etc.  Felt good though.  I missed my car.


----------



## fufu (Oct 15, 2006)

Whenever I drink I wake up several times when I try to sleep. I also have super fucked up dreams.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Whenever I drink I wake up several times when I try to sleep. I also have super fucked up dreams.



Yeah, I also woke up many times.  Like 10-15 probably.  Kind of obnoxious.  The first 4-5 hours were solid, then it got sporadic.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*PVC Roll & Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
265 - 3x3 (Light)

A2 *Bench Press* 120sec RI
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 3
185 x 1
210 - 3x3 (Light)

B1 *Unilateral RDLs* 30sec RI
25s x 5
55s - 3x12

B2 *Seated Rows (Pronated)* 30sec RI
120 x 5
195 x 12
180 x 12
165 x 12

C1 *Farmer's Walk* 30sec RI
C2 *Cable Shoulder Horn* 30sec RI

*Static Stretching*


Ah, feels good to work myself pretty good again.  I decided to organize everything into supersets to save some time even further.  Upper lower body supersets with compound stuff for the first couple and then some accessory work.  30 second rest intervals suck ass, wow.  I underestimated how owned I would be from those.  I'm surprised I was able to finish the RDLs, and I had to cut the weight back significantly on the rows to finish.  My forearms were so fried after that second superset.  By the time I got to the farmer's walks I was ready to cry, heh.  Excellent workout.  It feels good to do some heavy back squats and benching again.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

Good stuff, good to have you back...back squatting!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

CP,

got a link on the periodization you use? 

i'm going for something more conjugate (eastern european style) but have had trouble finding anything resourceful


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2006)

*fufu*
Thanks man.  I fell right into the groove with them.

*fUnc*
Here's the layout:

Monday is light day.  The 3x3 stuff I use about 80% of my 1RM, which is around my 8RM, whichever way you want to think about it.  The other compound stuff I will do 3x12 with 30 seconds of rest in between sets.

Wednesday is heavy day.  The 3x3 stuff I use about 90% of my 1RM, which is around my 4RM.  I usually try to go for a new record if I can, but sometimes I hold back if I'm feeling a little off that day and just try to match previous numbers.  The other compound stuff will probably be 4x5, maybe 5x5.  Rest intervals will either be 75 or 90 seconds.  I'm still deciding on those variables.  I am kind of basing it on the amount of time I find the workout taking.  I'm thinking I'll go higher volume and higher density (5x5 and 75sec RI respectively), and alter it if I find the workout takes too long.

Friday is medium day.  The 3x3 stuff is done with my 6RM/85% of my 1RM.  Compound stuff this go around will be 4x8 with a 60 second rest interval.

Everything is being supersetted.  So, I will perform an exercise, rest the indicated interval, perform the other exercise, rest the indicated interval again, and repeat.  This is something else I'm doing to save a little time.  I alternate between two workout each session.

I just made it up.  It's undulating periodization.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

*Basketball Class*

Later...

*PVC Roll & Dynamic Warmup*

*Circuit A* 2 Rounds - 30sec RI
DB hang snatch - 55 x 4 per side
Chinups x 8
Hindu pushups x 12
Jumprope x 150

*Circuit B* 2 Rounds - 30sec RI
Clap pushups x 6
Inverted rows x 10
Overhead walking lunges - 12lb medicine ball x 6 per side
Pushup position contralateral 1-arm/1-leg plank x 20sec per side

*Circuit C* 2 Rounds - 30sec RI
Tuck jumps x 6
Feet elevated pushups x 12
Pullups x 6
Reverse band chops x 6 per side

*Finisher*
Suicides with drop pushup between direction changes

*Static Stretching*


You can call me sir pukington of pukes a lot, even though I didn't puke.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*Bodyweight*
195.0


*PVC Roll & Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlifts* 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
355 x 1
385 x 1
415 x 3, 3, 2 (Heavy)

A2 *Chinups* 120sec RI
BW x 5, 3
+20 x 1
+40 x 1
+60 x 1
+85 x 3, 3, 2 (Heavy)

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squats* 75sec RI
40s x 3
85s - 4x5

B2 *Military Press* 75sec RI
115 x 3
145 - 2x5
135 - 2x5

*Static Stretching*


Pretty good heavy workout.  Those 4 exercises were plenty.  I was very happy with my deadlifts; my new estimated 1RM is something like 465, but I think I could pull at least another 10 pounds or so past that.  The first set I felt like I had another repetition, maybe even two if I totally grinded.  I was running out of gas by round 3 though.  Same with the chinups.  On the last set my 3rd rep was like nose to the bar, maybe a bit better, but not quite high enough to give it to myself.

I picked pretty good weights for the second superset.  I felt like I had a few reps in the tank for both on the first set, but by the end I was sweating balls and pushing hard.  

Bodyweight has dropped a few pounds.  It's amazing how much water I have dropped from cutting 200 calories out of my diet (About 75% of which were carbs).  That was like 2-3 pounds in a week.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Oct 18, 2006)

Are you in a caloric deficit or just doing a little recomp? DL's looking great as usual.


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2006)

Wowy! Nice chin ups!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice deadlifts and chins.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 18, 2006)

I remember you saying that you use D.B's.  You use 85's for the chins?  This school gym I'm at doesn't have a belt, weighted dips are no good.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2006)

*BulkMeUp*
Hanging around maintenance.  I just wanted to drop a little water and such.  If I can recomp at all that's cool too.

*fufu*
Thanks man.

*Brutus*
Thank ya.

*Nate K*
Well, not two 85s, just one.  But yeah, I just hold that bitch between my feet and go at it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

Yo what up big PIMP!!!

Sorry haven't been around for a while just trying to catch up with everything.

Lookin strong as shit in here bro good work!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball + Active Recovery*



DeadBolt said:


> Yo what up big PIMP!!!
> 
> Sorry haven't been around for a while just trying to catch up with everything.
> 
> Lookin strong as shit in here bro good work!



Yo yo DB.  Life gets busy sometimes.  Reality is a bit more important than an Internet forum; I understand, heh.  I appreciate the support.


*Basketball Class*

Little later...

*Warmup Walking*

*Active Recovery*
25-30 minutes light/moderate jogging

*Static Stretching*


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
255 x 1
280 - 3x3 (Medium)

A2 *Bench Press* 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
155 x 3
175 x 1
195 x 1
220 - 3x3 (Medium)

B1 *1-Leg RDLs* 60sec RI
35s x 4
65s - 4x8

B2 *Pronated Seated Rows* 60sec RI
140 x 5
200 - 4x8

C1 *Chinups* 60sec RI
+20 - 4x8

C2 *PNF External Rotations* 60sec RI

*Static Stretching*


I was happy with this workout.  The squats seemed a bit harder than they should have been but I went into this with incredibly sore hamstrings, glutes, lower back, and traps.  Basically, everything on the back side of my body from my neck to my knees was really sore, I mean fucking up my gait and making it hard to get up out of chairs sore.  I trained anyway.  This happens sometimes the first week back into a full body program after a deload, then I'm cool and hardly get sore.

Most weights seemed about right.  Probably could've done more for the chinups.  I felt that grip work was unnecessary for this workout because my grip felt pretty worked after than RDLs, rows, and chinups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Good stuff CP. You know my favorite rowing motion is the seated row. It seems to reflect the strength of the back better than BB rows and T rows hurt my left shoulder so I'm like fuck that.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Good stuff CP. You know my favorite rowing motion is the seated row. It seems to reflect the strength of the back better than BB rows and T rows hurt my left shoulder so I'm like fuck that.



Seated rows are great.  Generally I don't like machine movements, but this is one exception.  In general, I like using cable equipment.  I still like bent rows a lot though; if I had to pick one bent rows would get the vote.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*

*Walking*

*Active Recovery*
25-30 minutes light/moderate jogging

*Walking & Static Stretching*


Trying to get back into stretching daily for whatever reason.  I feel like it's a 15 minutes or so well spent.

My glutes and hammies are still very mildly sore.  I can tell it will be gone tomorrow though.  Next week I shouldn't be so damned sore, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlifts* 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
370 - 3x3 (Light)

A2 *Chinups* 120sec RI
BW x 5
+10 x 3
+30 x 1
+55 - 3x3 (Light)

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squats* 30sec RI
10s x 5
35s - 3x12

B2 *Military Press* 30sec RI
65 x 5
95 - 3x12

C1 *DB Incline Press* 30sec RI
40s x 5
60s x 12, 8, 8

C2 *CG Towel Chinups* 30sec RI
BW - 3x6

D1 *Band Shoulder Horn* No Rest
D2 *Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobility* No Rest

*Static Stretching*


Wow, that was fucking hard.  30 seconds rest intervals suck ass.  That first combination was really hard.  I had to check my ego big time for that.  I could have easily done like 16-18 repetitions with 95 on the overhead presses.  

By the time I got to the incline presses my shoulders were just burning.  After I finished the last set of pressing, my shoulders continued to burn for another several minutes, heh.  I could probably hit 80s for 12 to failure, but goddamn, 30 second rest intervals rape me.

I actually felt a little pukey by the end of this workout.  Good shit.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 23, 2006)

370 deadlift 3x3 is light?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> 370 deadlift 3x3 is light?



that's what i was thinking.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

*Sean & Brutus*
Yeah, I should be able to pull 370 for something like 8 reps, though it would be a totally grueling and sweat-filled 8 reps, heh.  Nonetheless, deadlifts are never light.  Even light days require some effort to get that whore moving.

*Basketball Class*

Later...

*GPP Circuit Workout*


Too lazy for details.  Pretty standard.


----------



## fufu (Oct 24, 2006)

wowowowowowy, you crazy motherfucker!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



fufu said:


> wowowowowowy, you crazy motherfucker!



I'm starting to hear that more than I should, heh.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
310 x 2
315 x Fail
295 x 1

A2 *Bench Press* 120sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
155 x 3
185 x 1
215 x 1
235 x 3, 3, 2

B1 *DB 1-Leg RDLs* 75sec RI
40s x 3
80s - 4x5

B2 *Seated Row (Pronated)* 75sec RI
165 x 4
225 - 4x5

*Static Stretching*


Not my best workout ever, but decent.  No record breaking here, but strength was about where it should be.  After that first double at 310 I was done.  I actually went for a third but failed.  I was so damned close.  I actually thought I felt myself moving really slowly.  I was sitting at the sticking point for about 7-8 seconds before I gave up.  I thought I had it so bad.  I bet if I took off the clips it would've gone up, heh.  My first week back to back squats in a couple months, so I should feel more comfortable with it in a week or so.

I was actually surprised I got myself to workout.  My shit sleep the past couple weeks caught up to me pretty good.  I crashed for like 3.5 hours when I got home after this, and I barely made it back to wore in time for my first evening client.

Note: I think I want to try fooling with the lifting parameters for the strength stuff.  In an effort to keep my workout times down a bit more, ensure better CNS recovery, and get some extra overall volume on my lighter days, I want to do the following with my strength work:

Light days I will do 4x4 @ 70% (Really easy), but only use 30 second rest intervals between the two movements.

Medium days I will do 3x3 @ 80%, which is currently where my light days are.  I will cut the rest interval to 60 seconds here.

Heavy days I will do 6 sets of 1 @ 90% with 75 seconds of rest in between.


----------



## Mista (Oct 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*
> 
> A1 *Deadlifts* 120sec RI
> 135 x 5
> ...



I agree with the 30sec intervals. I have started doing this and its tough.

I also feel pukey after pushing myself.

Some good lifts, keep it up.


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2006)

You'll be hitting big back squat numbers once you get back in the habit, I can feel it! Nice workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2006)

*Mista*
Ugh, you're telling me.  It feels good though; it's conditioning and resistance training all wrapped up in one, heh.

*fufu*
Yeah, you're probably right.  Thanks fufu.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2006)

It's a shame i bet that 315 was yours. Good luck with your new workout parameters.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball + GPP*



Brutus_G said:


> It's a shame i bet that 315 was yours. Good luck with your new workout parameters.



I've done 315 before.  I had just done 310 for a double and I was out of gas somehow.  I probably should've either not attempted a 3rd repetition, not spent 10 seconds trying to push past my sticking point, or not even bothered upping the intensity after that.  I know I can do 315 though; that's not an issue.

*Basketball*

Later...

*Foam Rolling, GPP, Stretching*


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlift* 120sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 - 3x3

A2 *Chinups* 120sec RI
BW x 5, 3
+30 x 1
+50 - 3x3

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squats* 60sec RI
30s x 5
60s - 4x8

B2 *Military Press* 60sec RI
75 x 5
115 - 4x8

C1 *DB Incline Press* 60sec RI
45s x 5
70s - 4x8

C2 *CG Towel Chinups* 60sec RI
BW - 4x8

D1 *Band Shoulder Horn*
D2 *Ankle Mobility*

*Static Stretching*


Pretty solid workout.  I picked really good weights for everything here.  The deadlifts are chinups were easy; I hope these new parameters for the heavy stuff do me well.  By the time I finish incline presses, my shoulders always seem to be on fire.  Good stuff.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 28, 2006)

You like the towel chinups because of the grip strenghth work or because you think they hit the back considerably different then other variations of pullups/chinups.  
Do you do anything for grip strength?  I've been working it recently and I'm noticing the difference.  I still can't do heavy deads without wrist wraps though.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2006)

Nate K said:


> You like the towel chinups because of the grip strenghth work or because you think they hit the back considerably different then other variations of pullups/chinups.
> Do you do anything for grip strength?  I've been working it recently and I'm noticing the difference.  I still can't do heavy deads without wrist wraps though.



I do it for grip, but it's also a way to throw in a little extra volume for my upper back and pulling movements.  I love chinups.  I do A LOT of chinups throughout the week.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

wow you get alot of fucking exercise, no wonder your maintenece is 4500 calories   nice lifts!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wow you get alot of fucking exercise, no wonder your maintenece is 4500 calories   nice lifts!



I like exercise, what can I say?

They weren't bad.  The deads and chinups were both really easy though.  I was only using about my 8RM.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*

*Light/Moderate Jogging: ~25mins*

*Static Stretching*


I also went to a couple costume parties last night.  I just put together some bullshit costume.  It was funny, everyone thought I was weird Al Yankovich becaue I let my hair down, heh.  I'm holding some extra water today between all the extra carbs in my new diet, some of the shitty food I ate when I went out, and the 3-4 drinks that I had.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

CP,
see you are still mixing it up 

edit:  almost forgot to make a smart ass remark so here goes ... you've had this journal for 10 months now and you're still not an Asian midget !!!  Slacker !!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> CP,
> see you are still mixing it up
> 
> edit:  almost forgot to make a smart ass remark so here goes ... you've had this journal for 10 months now and you're still not an Asian midget !!!  Slacker !!!



Thanks Gary.  I'm working on the Asian midget thing hard.  Maybe I need to include more soy sauce in my diet?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

*New Diet*

By the way, here's the diet plan I'm migrating to.  I changed it ever so slightly since I posted it before, but not much at all.


*Meal 1*
1 Large Egg
4oz 2% Milk
90g Nature's Path Hemp Cereal
1/2 Sweet Bell Pepper (Yellow, Orange, or Red)

*Meal 2* Pre-workout
120g Oatmeal
8oz 2% Milk
1/2scoop ATW Whey Protein Blend

*Meal 3* Peri/Post-workout
70g Dextrose
1 Banana
8oz Skim Milk
1scoop ATW Whey Protein Blend

*Meal 4*
2oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Thigh
10g Sunflower Kernels
3slices 100% WW Bread
1 Apple
1/3-1/2 Large Cucumber

*Meal 5*
3oz Tuna Fish
14g Safflower Mayonnaise
5g Olive Oil
1&1/2 Lavash Rollups
1 Long Celery Stalk

*Meal 6*
12oz Black Beans
6oz Brown Rice
10g Olive Oil
10g Balsamic Vinegar
2oz Lettuce
1 Plum Tomato

*Meal 7*
8oz 2% Milk
1/2scoop ATW Whey Protein Blend
5g Olive Oil
5g Hempseed Oil
1 Apple

*Meal 8*
110g 1% Cottage Cheese
32g Peanut Butter

*Supplements*
1cup Green Tea (Meal 1)
1tab ATW Multivitamin/mineral (Meal 1)
5caps ATW Fish Oil (Meal 8)

*Totals*
4114 Calories
868 Protein (217g/22%)
1209 Fat (134g/30%)
1890 Carbs (547g/48%)
Fiber 74g


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I'm working on the Asian midget thing hard.  Maybe I need to include more soy sauce in my diet?



I think you need to give up eating pussy.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I think you need to give up eating pussy.



Lawl!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I think you need to give up eating pussy.



All the more for Triple Threat? 

I see through your witty comments. Youre out to conquer all pussy in the world! ADMIT IT!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

Damn, I have to give up eating pussy to become Asian?  The whole point of becoming a midget was easier access to that pussy in the first place!  Damn, I'm going to have to rethink my goals now, heh.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 30sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 1
235 - 4x4

A2 *Bench Press* 30sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 3
165 x 1
185 - 4x4

B1 *DB 1-Leg RDLs* 30sec RI
30s x 4
55s - 3x12

B2 *Seated Row (Pronated)* 30sec RI
120 x 5
185 x 12, 10
155 x 12

C1 *Chinups* No Rest
BW x 12, 8, 8

C2 *PNF External Rotations* No Rest
C3 *Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobility* No Rest

*Static Stretching*


30 seconds rest intervals everywhere, ah!  I used the new loading parameters for the "strength" stuff.  It's more of an unload on the strength work.  I did 4x4 with about 70% of my 1RM.  

Everything went quick.  I blasted through this workout.  I don't think the lifting took much longer than 30 minutes.  That is hard though.  Goddamn.  I just suck strength-wise when short rest intervals are thrown in.  It leaves me sweating like none other.  My grip was also punished since I did two pulling movements back to back.  Fun stuff.  I'm going to have to cut back a little on the load with the seated rows so I can keep the form a little tighter and not have to drop so much weight.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow CP, 

You need to issue decoder manuals for us simpletons  

Nice wo !  

Oh and yes you must do as Trip says.  do a google and you'll see he's right


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice squatting under those RI's!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey CP how would you go about rehabbing a shoulder injury. It was caused by benching , t bar rowing , or snatching. Sorry for my vagueness. It hurts to horizontally pull or push it isn't very bad and i bet i could train thought it till i really fuck it up. It hurts to do frontal arm raises. Poor man rotator cuffs hurt it. I have balanced my pulling in the past to equal my pushing and have done rotator cuff exercises, rowing , cleaning, dead lifts,and limited overhead pressing. I must admit i usually focus on improving my bench and do 5-3 almost all the time and do rowing exercises with reps of 8-10 besides cleans and snatches.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

*gwcaton*
Good to see the G-meister's goofy comments back in here.  Hehe.

*fufu*
Thanks.  Those were pretty easy actually.  That is my light day.

*Brutus*
You need to goto a doctor first.  I am not capable, nor do I have the equipment, to properly diagnose a shoulder injury.  I can make educated guesses, but I prefer not to do that.


*Basketball*

Later on...

*GPP stuff*


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh I missed your diet log. Looks great, lots of fiber. There are so many differing views on amounts of protein strength and resistance athletes need, how did you come to your conclusion with the intake you chose?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Oh I missed your diet log. Looks great, lots of fiber. There are so many differing views on amounts of protein strength and resistance athletes need, how did you come to your conclusion with the intake you chose?



I've been taking this nutrition class, and the textbook we're using actually talks quite a lot about sports nurtition.  The most I have seen advocated is 1.8g per kilogram of bodyweight (Which is like .75-.8g per pound).  I started poking around some threads here where debates went down and browsing through articles on the subject.  It seems like a lot of respected people feel that protein intakes are overrated.  I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 1, 2006)

4100 cals? I think I'm gonna be sick just reading that number!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



BulkMeUp said:


> 4100 cals? I think I'm gonna be sick just reading that number!



It was 4200, but it cut it back because of the reduced protein intake in the new diet, and therefore reduced TEF, heh.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlifts* 75sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
395 x 1
425 - 6x1

A2 *Chinups* 75sec RI
BW x 5, 3
+30 x 1
+50 x 1
+70 x 1
+90 - 6x1

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squats* 75sec RI
45s x 4
90s - 4x4

B2 *Military Press* 75sec RI
95 x 5
145 x 5, 5, 5, 4

*Stretching*


Good workout today.  I liked doing 6 sets of singles.  Each repetition felt like it was better quality, particularly with the deadlifts.  I definitely had to work for the deadlifts, but I probably had another 5-10 pounds in me here.  The chinups were pretty close to maxed out, but I'm still going to shoot for another 5 pounds or so in a couple weeks.  With the military press I think I could've finished off with a 5th on that last set, but it would've been really ugly.  The 4th was already a bit of a struggle, but the 5th probably would've just been sloppy.

When I finished I rolled out the calf of a trainer using one of the metal pins from the power rack.  Then I had him do my VMO.  OH MY FUCKING GOD.  That was the worst pain of my life, seriously.  I was clenching the mat and swearing.  I've done that with my calves before too.  It sucked, but this was another level.  I wasn't ready for it; I only just started rolling out my VMO more aggressively recently.  My VMO is actually sore right now.  It feels almost like muscle soreness.  It's incredible, and he only did it for 20 seconds or so on each side.  WOW.


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm kind of coming to terms with protein in the same way. Maybe on a cut I'd worry more about higher intake, but since I'm trying to put on weight I'm focusing more on total calories. 

Awesome workout, looks like your deadlift 1RM is quite a bit up there, I'll be interested to see what it is if you ever go for it. Bulgarian squats looking very nice too. I can't deal with 75 second RI's on them for some reason, even with only doing reps of 3, they really take it out of me, good job on that. I guess I could, but it wouldn't be too nice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2006)

Sick dead lifting CP. Also some nice Bulgarian squats. Keep in mind politics influence nutrition and the fact that vegetables and fruit are put behind acidic, insulin spiking ,usually allergy causing grains proves it. Maybe i shouldn't have used the word rehabbing it sounds like i ripped my shoulder up. I just get discomfort when pressing or pulling horizontally 8 rep maxes or lower. I think from feel i pulled or hurt my rotator cuff. Do you think i should still go to a doctor?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2006)

Damn CP!  I know I'm old and suffer from sometimers but I don't remember you being quite this strong... strong but not this strong!  Damn good job


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2006)

*fufu*
I tend to think that even on a cut, 1g per pound of bodyweight is plenty.  I would just think you don't want to reduce protein intake on a cut, so therefore the percentage actually goes up.  I could be wrong though; nutrition isn't my forte.

I'll definitely be going for a 1RM on the deadlifts in the not too distant future.  I think I would attempt 465-475.

Bulgarian squats with short rest periods suck.  The day when I do it with a 30 second rest period supersetted with the overhead pressing is just killer.

*Brutus*
Yeah, politics make the world go round.  It's unfortunate, but I'm enjoying the little change in diet so far.

I would probably still see a doctor, but what kind of pain are we talking here on a scale of 1-10?

*gw*
Thanks man, I've been working on it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *fufu*
> I tend to think that even on a cut, 1g per pound of bodyweight is plenty.  I would just think you don't want to reduce protein intake on a cut, so therefore the percentage actually goes up.  I could be wrong though; nutrition isn't my forte.



I definitly agree with this!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2006)

*Thursday - Basketball + GPP*

*Basketball*

Later...

*GPP stuff*


On a side note my butt, hammies, and shoulders are all sore today.  I can't remember the last time my shoulders were sore; feels kinda nice.  My VMO is also still sore from when that guy rolled it with the metal pin, hah!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *fufu*
> I tend to think that even on a cut, 1g per pound of bodyweight is plenty.  I would just think you don't want to reduce protein intake on a cut, so therefore the percentage actually goes up.  I could be wrong though; nutrition isn't my forte.
> 
> I'll definitely be going for a 1RM on the deadlifts in the not too distant future.  I think I would attempt 465-475.
> ...



Maybe a 2 just doing nothing and a 4 pressing or pulling. Maybe i just really made my anterior delt and my rotator cuff sore. I did do some heavy rotator cuff work before.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*



Brutus_G said:


> Maybe a 2 just doing nothing and a 4 pressing or pulling. Maybe i just really made my anterior delt and my rotator cuff sore. I did do some heavy rotator cuff work before.



I would probably see a sports medicine doctor about that if it lasts for more than a few days or a week, seriously.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 60sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
265 - 3x3

A2 *Bench Press* 60sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 1
205 - 3x3

B1 *1-Leg RDLs* 60sec RI
35s x 4
70s - 4x8

B2 *Seated Row - Pronated* 60sec RI
135 x 5
210 - 2x8
195 - 2x8

C1 *Chinups* 60sec RI
+25 x 8, 8, 7
BW x 8

C2 *YTWLs* 60sec RI

*Static Stretching*


Decent workout overall.  I started to lose some grip on the last set of the 1-leg RDLs.  Between that and rowing my forearms were punished.  I had to use a little swing on the rowing, but very little.  I may back off a little bit, because I like being pretty strict on these.  My scapular retractors are pretty sore today though.  Chinups were decent; I know I could do more fresh, but after the rows I don't have quite as much in me.  I'm considering reorganizing the accessory stuff a little bit so that I don't do all the push and pull stuff together.  I'm such an ego head with the weights, heh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice benching Cp. I think if my shoulder isn't 100% in 5 more days I'll go see a sports doctor.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Nice benching Cp. I think if my shoulder isn't 100% in 5 more days I'll go see a sports doctor.



Thanks, but that was medium weight there.  I can do about 8 reps, or maybe more, with 205.

Do that with your shoulder.  Be easy on it in the meantime.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*

*~25mins Jogging*

That's it.  I'm going to go stretch in a little bit; I kind of ran out of time after the run, heh.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 5, 2006)

YTWL's ?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2006)

Nate K said:


> YTWL's ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjJRJzZEzU

The version I do is slightly different.  Actually, there are a couple variations that I use.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 6, 2006)

I like her and her southern accent.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjJRJzZEzU
> 
> The version I do is slightly different.  Actually, there are a couple variations that I use.



I did some similar movements in physical therapy when I strained my shoulder(s) last summer.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 6, 2006)

Yo big pimp whats happenin man!  lookin good in here!  I can't wait till next week to get back in the gym my shoulders have been so sore since i stopped working em...need to ressume that rehab!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 6, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Nate*
Yeah, sometimes a Southern accent is kinda nice.

*Sean*
Yeah, it's great for getting scapular stabilizer strength up.  I've had good success using variations of this movement with a couple of my clients who had impingement issues.  They seem to have cleared up thanks to these movements among others.

*DeadBolt*
Thanks man.  I'm glad to hear you're getting back to hitting the gym again soon.  Keep them shoulders healthy!


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlift* 30sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
325 - 4x4

A2 *Chinup* 30sec RI
BW - 3x3
+25 - 4x4

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squats* 30sec RI
10s x 5
37.5s - 3x12

B2 *Military Press* 30sec RI
65 x 5
100 x 12, 12, 10

C1 *Seated Rows (Pronated)* 30sec RI
105 x 5
170 - 3x12

C2 *Band Shoulder Horn* 30sec RI

*Static Stretching*


Pretty good workout.  Deadlifts and chinups were easy, but 30 second rest intervals still suck ass.  Weights for everything else were pretty good, except the Bulgarian squats actually felt kinda easy (A relative term here; they still suck ass).  This workout went by quick.  I was going to throw some grip work in at the end, but I was running a tad behind and just called it there.

Also, I started taking creatine today.  I figured I've earned the right to give it a try after 3 years of nothing but protein, vitamin, and EFA supplements.  We'll see how it pans out in a few weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

Thats a lot of big exercises for one session, i like it. Especially with the low RI's, that would kill me. Nice going, CP!

Creatine is a pretty good supp. I take it about 30 mins before workout, and it kinda helps with any lactic acid buildup i might get. Did you decide to do a loading phase, after?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey CP i think you may like this.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNvONtw-94g


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2006)

*Gaz*
Thanks Gaz.  I like the basics.

I'm not going to be doing a full on load.  Supposedly you don't need to load with CEE creatine.  I'm taking the recommended dose for the first week or so (6g a day) and then cutting that in half thereafter.

*Brutus*
Yeah, that video is sick!  Good call; Andy Bolton is the man.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice, that means the official work record for deadlift (non-tire) has finally broken 1000lbs, right? That video was from just a few days ago too, wasn't it?


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

Lake George? That is like 2 hours away from me back home.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Lake George? That is like 2 hours away from me back home.



who is from lake george?


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

mike456 said:


> who is from lake george?



Noone that I know of, that is where Andy Bolton pulled 1003 at a PL meet.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Gaz*
> Thanks Gaz.  I like the basics.
> 
> I'm not going to be doing a full on load. Supposedly you don't need to load with CEE creatine. I'm taking the recommended dose for the first week or so (6g a day) and then cutting that in half thereafter.



Thats actually exactly what i did/do, except im using mono. Im not really interested in the size gains, its the lactic acid buffering that i was really going for. I hate lactic acid.

Its a good supp though. Certainly works for me, anyway .


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2006)

*Basketball + Interval Training*

*Sean*
Yup, finally broken.  Sanctioned contest and all.  I think it was a few days ago.  I only saw the video maybe a day before Brutus posted it here.

*mike & fufu*
Where is Lake George?

*Gazhole*
I got it because of the potential strength gains, but size gains are welcomed as well.


*Basketball*

A little later...

*Few minutes jogging*

*15 minutes treadmill intervals*
30seconds work - 12mph @ 3% incline : 60 seconds rest

*Few minutes walking*

*Static Stretching*


----------



## fufu (Nov 7, 2006)

Lake George is in upstate NY.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Lake George is in upstate NY.



That's right.  A buddy of mine used to have a vacation spot up there.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 75sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
275 x 1
315 - 6x1

A2 *Bench Press* 75sec RI
135 x 5
165 x 3
195 x 1
225 x 1
245 - 6x1

B1 *1-Leg RDLs* 75sec RI
40s x 3
85s - 4x5

B2 *Chinups* 75sec RI
+25 x 3
+65 x 5, 5, 4, 3

*Static Stretching*


Pretty good workout overall.  The back squats weren't too bad for the first set or two, but the last one was definitely slow and hard.  The bench stayed pretty solid throughout, actually.  I was surprised; usually my strength tanks quickly on subsequent sets of virtually any pressing movement.  In fact, I felt quite strong on the bench today.

The accessory stuff went okay.  I'm going to keep the weight the same on the RDLs.  By the last set I was tipping a little here and there, but I managed to get through it.  I want to do it again, but a bit cleaner next time through.  Chinups were about where I expected.  My grip was pretty punished after this superset.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

gj on the RDL's and squatting.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> gj on the RDL's and squatting.



Second that.

85 on one leg rdls is awesome.

Hows your balance using that weight?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 8, 2006)

*fufu*
Thank ya.

*Gaz*
Much appreciated G-master.  It was pretty good until the last set on the second leg.  It didn't help that my grip was loosening up a bit.  Chinups and RDLs back to back is rough on the grip!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice ownage on the singles CP. If you do some more squatting and you do some 1/4 squats you can compact your spine thus getting you closer to your goal.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Gaz*
> Much appreciated G-master. It was pretty good until the last set on the second leg. It didn't help that my grip was loosening up a bit. Chinups and RDLs back to back is rough on the grip!



Haha, yeah. My grip has been a little messed up all week because of chins on monday.

Was just curious about balance on 1LRDLs since i havent been doing them for very long. The fact that its possible to keep balance at all is interesting in itself, especially when youre going as heavy as you.

Unilateral exercises are bloody great.

And G-master? Im flattered , lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*

*Brutus*
Thanks man.  I'll definitely give some quarter squats a try.  4 feet tall, here I come!

*Gazhole*
It's a great movement.  I like them a lot, and have been including them in my programs pretty frequently.  Balance gets very tricky when going heavier.  I can  usually do fine until I start getting a bit fatigued toward the end of the supersetting.


*Foam Rolling + Dynamic Warmup*

*GPP Stuff*

*Static Stretching*


We didn't play basketball in class today because we had a test.  So, only one workout today.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Gazhole*
> It's a great movement. I like them a lot, and have been including them in my programs pretty frequently. Balance gets very tricky when going heavier. I can usually do fine until I start getting a bit fatigued toward the end of the supersetting.



Yeah, im really enjoying them too. This is the first time ive included them in my exercise selection, and im glad i did. Doing them on the same day as Bulgarian Squats sometimes kills me though, haha.

I seem to be able to balance way better on my left leg than my right though, feels like some sort of issue at my right hip joint area. Will have to pay more attention to that next time.

I think im gonna throw in some supersets into my next program. A few people here seem to be getting good results, and they look pretty tough.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice RDL's .. i gotta try those 1Leg RDL's sometime


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 10, 2006)

85lb 1L RDL's!!  

I thought I was too powerful when I did 45's for sets of 8!  I am going to catch up to you on those for sure!!  Just give me say...9 months...yeah


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Gaz*
Everyone can balance a little better on one side than the other.  Also, I definitely recommend supersetting.  It saves a decent amount of time.

*BMU*
I highly recommend it!

*PWGriffin*
Well, to be fair they got a little sloppy at the end.  I was pretty cool with 80s though.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlifts* 60sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
375 - 3x3

A2 *Chinups* 60sec RI
BW x 5, 3, 3
+20 x 1
+55 - 3x3

B1 *Bulgarian Squats* 60sec RI
20s x 5
65s - 4x8

B2 *Military Press* 60sec RI
85 x 6
125 x 8, 8, 7, 6

C1 *Seated Row (Pronated)* 60sec RI
120 x 6
200 - 4x8

C2 *Farmer's Walks* 60sec RI
90 x 4sets


Solid workout overall.  I meant to only use 120 for the overhead pressing, but I did pretty well with the slightly heavier weight nonetheless.  I am uber tired and don't feel like elaborating more on the workout, heh.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Gaz*
> Everyone can balance a little better on one side than the other. Also, I definitely recommend supersetting. It saves a decent amount of time.



Ah, thats okay then! I didnt know about the balance thing.

And cool, ill have to come up with something with supersets for next program. I tried to do one using something P-Funk came up with before, but my conditioning wasnt up to scratch at that time, so it lasted about a week before i keeled over, haha.

It was supersets, but you still have a rest interval between each of the exercises in the superset, rather than doing them all in one mini-circuit with minimal rest in between.



CowPimp said:


> *Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*
> 
> A1 *Deadlifts* 60sec RI
> 135 x 5
> ...



With those numbers, you dont need to elaborate. Looking solid .

How long were your Farmer's Walk sets btw?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Ah, thats okay then! I didnt know about the balance thing.
> 
> And cool, ill have to come up with something with supersets for next program. I tried to do one using something P-Funk came up with before, but my conditioning wasnt up to scratch at that time, so it lasted about a week before i keeled over, haha.
> 
> It was supersets, but you still have a rest interval between each of the exercises in the superset, rather than doing them all in one mini-circuit with minimal rest in between.



Yeah, I do supersets like that too.  Also, it kicks my ass every time.  It takes a lot of mental toughness, but I push through anyway.  The 30 second days suck so very hard.




> With those numbers, you dont need to elaborate. Looking solid .
> 
> How long were your Farmer's Walk sets btw?



I just did round trips across the upstairs of the gym where I work.  I don't really know how long it was.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 11, 2006)

How do you like doing a full body routine? How many days per week are you lifting? For some reason, I think I'd feel like I was overtraining doing a full body routine more than twice a week. I don't really think I'd make much in the way of strength gains going about things that way.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, I do supersets like that too. Also, it kicks my ass every time. It takes a lot of mental toughness, but I push through anyway. The 30 second days suck so very hard.



Its the blood rushing around to different parts of the body that does it, isnt it? It sounds like a tough, fun way of structuring a workout though. 30s rests between regular style sets destroy me, so i dread to think what would happen with the supersets!

Ive never vomited after a workout as yet, but i have a feeling thatd do it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like you are still kicking ass during your workouts...........

I came in here looking for some new exercises...............Got any good ones ???   I'm kinda sick of doing the same stuff.........I've been doing squats, all variations of deads, weighted chins, pullups and dips, clean and press, db row, machine row, leg press, lunges, standing db press, pushups, jump squats, .......... if you get some time please post some new stuff         Thanks.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

*Sean*
I've been doing full body routines on and off since I started working out.  It's my favorite way to train, and I've been seeing some excellent results with my latest incarnation of this full body program.  If I train full body, I only train 3 times a week.  If you notice, I undulate the intensity up and down throughout the week.  My light day I work in the 60-70% range, medium day I work in the 70-80% range, and heavy day is in the 80-90% range.

*Gazhole*
Bring a puke bucket along and give it a try, heh.

*YM*
Thanks YM.  In terms of new stuff, I generally stick to the basics, but variations thereof.  Here are some variations that people don't frequently use on the basics:

Belt squats
Zercher squats
Plate front squats
1-leg squats on a bench
Overhead squats

Shoulder carry DB lunges
Overhead plate lunges
Lateral lunges

1-leg good mornings
1-leg Romanian deadlifts (1 DB, 2 DBs, or BB)
Pullthroughs
1-leg hyperextensions
Glute ham raises

1-arm DB bench press (No counterweight)
Bench press throws
Dive bomber pushups
Fly aways (Bench press on concentric, fly on eccentric)
1 and 1/2 bench press (Bench half way, lower, then bench full ROM)
1-arm DB overhead press
Neutral grip DB overhead press

1-arm bent DB rows
Inverted/supine rows (I love these things)
1-arm standing cable rows (Start pronated, end supinated)
Incline DB rows
Alternate grip chinups
Typewriter chinups
Switch grip chinups (Do an explosive chinup, switch to pronated grip midair, do an explosive pullup, switch to supinated grip midair, etc.)
1-arm pulldowns
Double stack pulldowns

Any of those new or helpful?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*

*25-30 minutes light/moderate jogging*

I will probably stretch a little later.  Ran out of time before class this morning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Sean*
> I've been doing full body routines on and off since I started working out.  It's my favorite way to train, and I've been seeing some excellent results with my latest incarnation of this full body program.  If I train full body, I only train 3 times a week.  If you notice, I undulate the intensity up and down throughout the week.  My light day I work in the 60-70% range, medium day I work in the 70-80% range, and heavy day is in the 80-90% range.
> 
> *Gazhole*
> ...



Thanks......what's a typewriter chin?

I'll definitely try a couple of those


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Thanks......what's a typewriter chin?
> 
> I'll definitely try a couple of those



Do a pullup/chinup toward one side, and while holding your body at the top portion of the movement slide over to the other side, then lower yourself and do the same thing in the reverse direction.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 11, 2006)

These more uncommon exercises should be in a sticky somewhere.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2006)

*Monday - Light*



Nate K said:


> These more uncommon exercises should be in a sticky somewhere.



I was thinking of writing up something about exercise progressions and then including some more exotic stuff at the end.  I may do it yet.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* 30sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
240 - 3x3

A2 *Bench Press* 30sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 5
175 x 3
190 - 3x3

B1 *1-Leg RDLs* 30sec RI
25s x 6
60s x 12, 12, 10

B2 *Chinups* 30sec RI
BW x 10, 8, 8

C1 *DB Incline Press* 30sec RI
40s x 6
60s - 3x12

C2 *YTWLs* 30sec RI

*Static Stretching*


Overall it was a pretty good workout.  My chinups kinda sucked, but I think it has to do with my grip being punsihed.  My grip is really why I had to bail on the RDLs.  Conversely, I added a bunch of reps to the incline pressing, and I still had something left in me.  Kinda weird.  Workout went by pretty quick; the one redeeming thing about 30 second rest intervals is you pack in a lot of work in so little time.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 13, 2006)

You are a badass for refusing to wear wrist straps.  Do you consider it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hows the new diet working out for you?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I was thinking of writing up something about exercise progressions and then including some more exotic stuff at the end. I may do it yet.


 
That would be an awesome thread.

I love the unusual exercises in your workouts, it makes for good starting points for research.

"What the hell is he doing now? Time to google those!"

Etc .


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 14, 2006)

*Nate K*
Never have, and never will.

*fUnc*
It seems to be going well.  I haven't noticed any marked improvements in my muscular endurance (Though I did make a big jump on the DB incline presses), but I feel a little less fatigued when playing basketball or doing my GPP workouts.  

I also notice a little less gas and more consistent stools, heh.  We'll see how it works out when I go back to gaining some weight.  I have a feeling the results will be favorable.  I'd say I'm happy with the change.

*Gazhole*
I just have to stop being lazy and do it, heh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2006)

Howd the bench feel?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 14, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*



Brutus_G said:


> Howd the bench feel?



It was easy.  That was my light day.  I actually did 4 sets of 4, but I'm so used to typing in 3x3 for the strength stuff that I forgot.  I can bang out about 10-12 reps with 190.


*Basketball*

Later...

*Mobility, Chinups, & Jogging*

*Treadmill Intervals*
12mph @ 3% incline - 30sec work:60sec rest x 15 minutes

*Walking & Static Stretching*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> That would be an awesome thread.
> 
> I love the unusual exercises in your workouts, it makes for good starting points for research.
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*



yellowmoomba said:


> Agreed



Glad ya think so.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Flexibility*

A1 *Deadlift* 75sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
435 - 6x1

A2 *Chinups* 75sec RI
BW x 5, 3
+30 x 1
+50 x 1
+70 x 1
+95 - 6x1

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squat* 75sec RI
50s x 3
90s - 4x5

B2 *Military Press* 75sec RI
85 x 5
115 x 3
150 - 4x4

*Static Stretching*


This workout went better than expected.  I really felt like crap going into it.  Normally I can push past the whole 4-5 hours of sleep thing, but today it was killing me.  Somehow I managed good numbers anyway.  Nothing spectacular, but I was pleased.


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

Nothing spectacular? Looks mighty fine to me, especially those Bulgarian squats considering the RI's!


----------



## Nate K (Nov 15, 2006)

That is a beautiful workout.  The rest times are in between a1 n a2 or b1 n b2?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*

*fufu*
Heh, thanks fufsky.

*Nate*
In between both exercises.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

*GPP Shit*
Chinups, band reverse chops, supine rows, pushups variations, jump roping, lateral hops, etc.

*Static Stretching*


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

*Friday - Medium*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Flexibility*

A1 *Back Squats* 60sec RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 2
265 - 3x3

A2 *Bench Press* 60sec RI
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 2
220 - 3x3

B1 *1-Leg RDLs* 60sec RI
40s x 4
75s x 8, 8, 8, 5

B2 *Chinups* 60sec RI
BW x 4
+25 x 8, 8, 8, 5

C1 *DB Incline Press* 60sec RI
50s x 4
80s x 8, 8, 8, 6

C2 *Band Face Pulls* 60sec RI

*Static Stretching*


Overall I was pleased with this workout.  The "heavy" stuff, which was done with around my 8RM give or take a bit, felt pretty on point.  My squats felt really good today.  I really feel like all this stretching and ankle mobility shit I've been doing is paying off.  Sometimes I have apprehension dropping into the hole, but not today.

The first superset went pretty well, though I tipped on the occasional repetition during my RDLs.  That was fine, but my grip started to fall apart toward the end.  I won't be pairing up pulling movements against next time around, heh.  Anyway, I probably could've made it to 8 on the RDLs, and got another repetition or two on the chinups, but I cut them off to stay short of failure and because of the grip issue.

DB incline presses were pretty damned strong.  For some reason I decided I would jump from 70s to 80s, because I just had a feeling I would do it.  I was satisfied.  I think I had one more rep in me on the last set, but I didn't want it to get ugly so I cut it there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

I tried some 1 legged RDLs today that is some hard shit to balance. Liked the benching. Would you ever consider going back to westside?


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice DB incline. Seems like you are getting pretty accustomed to the short RI's and supersets, solid all around workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

*Brutus*
I definitely will at some point.

*fufu*
I guess I'm getting better at it a little bit with the pressing movements at least, thanks.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Foam Roll + Dynamic Flexibility*
> 
> A1 *Back Squats* 60sec RI
> 135 x 5
> ...



Nice CP ,

I did some 1-leg sldl last sunday... killer stuff


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2006)

*Saturday - Active Recovery*



gwcaton said:


> Nice CP ,
> 
> I did some 1-leg sldl last sunday... killer stuff



No doubt.  I love the exercise.


*Active Recovery - Jogging 25-30 mins*

Then I threw the football around with my brothers for a little bit.  Nothing crazy.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Crabcakes and football, that's what Maryland does!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Glad ya think so.
> 
> 
> *Foam Roll + Dynamic Flexibility*
> ...



Dayum... You hit 5lbs over my PR 6 times in a row with 1.25 mins in between.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2006)

*fufu*
We don't do much else, haha.

*Sean*
Well, that was part of a superset, so there was more like 2.5 minutes of rest in between each one.  However, 435 is equivalent to my previous PR, so I'm happy.  I think I could pull somewhere in the 455-475 range if I went balls out.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> if I went balls out.



Hmm... Just my call, but I think you should keep them "in."


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 20, 2006)

How's everything Pimp? Sorry, i haven't been around much due to a lot of things going on but i'm rebounding from it. What's your new routine look like? Where's your big 3 at now? Details!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 20, 2006)

*Monday - Light*

*Sean*
I like to let my boys breath.

*Shiznit*
It's nothing man.  Take care of real life first.  Thanks for checking in though.  My back squat is somewhere around 330-340, probably more if I were to go back to PL style.  My deadlift is in the 460-475 range, though I did pull 495 with the trap bar.  My bench I haven't maxed on anything really heavy in a while, but it should still reside in the 275 area.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Deadlift* 30sec RI
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 1
325 - 4x4

A2 *Chinup* 30sec RI
BW x 5, 3, 3
+27.5 - 4x4

B1 *Bulgarian Squat* 30sec RI
BW x 6
40s - 3x12

B2 *Military Press* 30sec RI
65 x 6
100 x 12, 12, 10

C1 *Seated Row (Pronated)* 30sec RI
120 x 6
180 - 3x12

C2 *Band Shoulder Horn* 30sec RI

*Static Stretching*


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 21, 2006)

How do you like the higher carbs so far? Feel it is working?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice deads CP good to see you working your posterior chain!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice wo CP !

Any physical changes in the past 5-6 months or mostly strength ?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2006)

*Tuesday - Basketball + GPP*

*BulkMeUp*
I don't really notice much in the way of performance in the weight room.  I feel like I'm a little stronger till the end on the basketball court, but it might just be me playing basketball more, heh.  I also find I have less gas/bloating than I did, but I still have a little bit sometimes.  Always have, probably always will.  Maybe I'll have to try that apple cider vinegar shtuff...

*Brutus*
Thanks.  That was light for me, but it still sucks with 30 second rest intervals, heh.

*gwcaton*
Well, I don't remember exactly when I started to add weight again.  I think it was something like a year ago.  I put on about 8-10 of LBM in a maybe an 8-9 month span.  So, something like a pound a month for a bit.  I've just been maintaining the past few weeks though.


*Basketball*

Later...

*GPP*


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2006)

*Wednesday - Heavy*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squats* Full Recovery RI
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
265 x 1
295 x 1
325 x 1
335 x Fail

A2 *Bench Press* Full Recovery RI
95 x 5
135 x 5
165 x 3
195 x 1
225 x 1
255 x 1
275 x Fail

B1 *1-Leg RDLs* 75sec RI
50s x 3
85s - 3x5

B2 *Chinups* 75sec RI
+30 x 3
+65 x 5, 5, 3

*Static Stretching*


So so workout.  I decided to go for broke since I'll be unloading next week  It was good to see my oly squat right where me PL squat was last time I tested it.  The bench was kinda poor.  255 was fairly easy as far as 1RMs go, but 275 wasn't budging, which is something I've lifted before.  Every time I don't bench for a couple of months it turns to shit.  Oh well.

On the flip side, the uni RDLs were really solid today.  I did some glute activation work, so maybe that helped.  Chinups were about the same, lost a rep actually.

I think the unload is coming just in time.  I believe I'm in a state of overreaching right now.  I couldn't really get fired up to push myself hard on the 1RMs, and sitting here typing is hard.  My fine motor control is kinda fucked up and I feel really tired (I'm also off 5 hours of sleep, which doesn't help).  Getting good sleep tonight, cutting out a few of my workouts next week, and then coming back and doing some EDT and trying to gain a couple pounds of LBM.  I'm going to leave out the heavy shit for a while too.  I think I could use a break from it for a bit.  When I come back from the EDT cycle, I hope to be a little bigger, and ready to break some PRs.


----------



## fufu (Nov 22, 2006)

I bet you could have hit all your stuff today, but like you said, you didn't get much sleep. I have to be very mentally prepared for stuff like that too, I can't go just for it. Fuck, I'd probably skip a workout if I only got 5 hours of sleep, let alone go for 1RM's. Once you start hitting the movements more often you'll be getting some good numbers, I believe in you!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> I bet you could have hit all your stuff today, but like you said, you didn't get much sleep. I have to be very mentally prepared for stuff like that too, I can't go just for it. Fuck, I'd probably skip a workout if I only got 5 hours of sleep, let alone go for 1RM's. Once you start hitting the movements more often you'll be getting some good numbers, I believe in you!!!



Haha, you're funny fufu.  It's okay, a performance decrement is good.  That means when my fatigue wears off I'll be stronger.  However, the back squats were good.  I was happy with that, as I probably added 20-30 pounds or so to my Olympic style squat.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 22, 2006)

how much wider do you squat when you squat powerlifter style?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*
> 
> A1 *Back Squats* Full Recovery RI
> 135 x 5
> ...



Nice progress on the squats Cp. As for the bench do you feel you could've had 265?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 22, 2006)

CP, it looks like you are still doing a light, medium and heavy type of program. Did you just change up the exercises or the sets/reps/RI's?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2006)

*P-funk*
I dunno, 30% wider?  It's been a while.  I would have to find my groove again.  It's wide enough that I can't go down as far without my hips feeling funny.  It's not professional PL sumo stance, but definitely wider than your average squat.

*Brutus*
Yeah, 265 would've been done.  255 wasn't that hard.

*Shiznit*
Yeah, I just changed shit around.  I'm going to change things quite a bit next go around though.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving CP


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

*Thursday/Friday - GPP/Weights*



gwcaton said:


> Happy Thanksgiving CP



Thanks, you too!


Okay, so I did GPP stuff in the morning Thanksgiving.  Today, I feel like a bit of sickness is coming on (Just a runny nose and some sneezing, nothing too bad).  I think that's a hint that my guess about encroaching on overtraining territory was right.  So, I did go in and lift, but all I did want one working set of 6 different exercises that I will be including in my next program to get an idea as to where I'm at:

RDLs - 315x10
1-Arm Military Press - 60x10
1-Leg Squats - +10x10
Prone DB Rows - 70sx10
Hand Curls - 135x10
1-Arm High Cable Row (Standing) - 110x10

Some were pretty damned hard, some were moderately hard, but those are the starting points I will use for EDT with those exercises.  Most of the other stuff I have a pretty good idea as to what weights I will be using.

This coming week I unload.  Following that I will implement some density training.  I'm going to leave out anything high intensity for a little bit.  I feel like my body can use a break from the high intensity lifting for a few weeks.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

*New Workout Plan*

Here's what I'll be doing come a week from Monday:

Workout A:
A1 Bench Press
A2 Incline Prone DB Row

B1 1-Leg Squat Left
B2 1-Leg Squat Right

C1 Bicep Curl
C2 Farmer's Walk
C3 Cable Shoulder Horn

Workout B:
A1 RDL
A2 Incline DB Bench Press

B1 Standing 1-Arm High Cable Row Left
B2 Standing 1-Arm High Cable Row Right

C1 Overhead DB Tricep Extension
C2 Static Hold
C3 YTWL

Workout C:
A1 Back Squat
A2 Chinup

B1 Overhead 1-Arm DB Press Left
B2 Overhead 1-Arm DB Press Right

C1 Face Pull
C2 Hand Curl
C3 Serratus Pushup


The first two supersets will be 15 minute timed workout segments.  I will use about my 10-12RM, and I will do as many repetitions as I can in 15 minutes, doing a maximum of 5 repetitions per set.  I will be stopping short of failure.  The goal is to do more repetitions than last time, a la EDT.

For the triset at the end I will probably just do 3 sets without resting in between and just blast through it in under 10 minutes.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesing. I don't think you have ever done something like this before?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Interesing. I don't think you have ever done something like this before?



what are you, a fucking stalker?


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what are you, a fucking stalker?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

*fufu*
Nope, never have.

*P-funk*
I've always wanted a stalker...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm actually quite surprised because usually you are more geared towards strength with low repetitions and heavier weights but now it's the complete opposite.


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *fufu*
> Nope, never have.



Yes, my stalking efforts have payed off.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'm actually quite surprised because usually you are more geared towards strength with low repetitions and heavier weights but now it's the complete opposite.



you can enhance strength in a variety of ways though.  it doesn't have to be always single rep sets, or westside BB, etc.....

Desnisty training is a really great thing because it (a) increases your conditioning and (b) it allows you to do more work every time.  That is how we get strong!  Do more work every time....be it in the 1-3 rep range, the 6-8 rep range or the 12-15 rep range....do more....put more weight on the bar.  Also, since he is using lighter loads, 10-12RM, he will be able to really work on rate of force development.

This training also provides a way to give your CNS a break.  Cycle off the strength stuff and doing more hypertrophy work or high rep or less intensity work is a really importnant thing.  Even if you look at how louie simmons sets up the training wave, just prior to the circa maxmial phase, they aren't killing themselves.  You can only load up for so long before you have to come down.  Undulating, conjugate, concurrent periodizations are all great things, at the same time, linear periodization can be applied through certain training phases during the year.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 25, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you can enhance strength in a variety of ways though.  it doesn't have to be always single rep sets, or westside BB, etc.....
> 
> Desnisty training is a really great thing because it (a) increases your conditioning and (b) it allows you to do more work every time.  That is how we get strong!  Do more work every time....be it in the 1-3 rep range, the 6-8 rep range or the 12-15 rep range....do more....put more weight on the bar.  Also, since he is using lighter loads, 10-12RM, he will be able to really work on rate of force development.
> 
> This training also provides a way to give your CNS a break.  Cycle off the strength stuff and doing more hypertrophy work or high rep or less intensity work is a really importnant thing.  Even if you look at how louie simmons sets up the training wave, just prior to the circa maxmial phase, they aren't killing themselves.  You can only load up for so long before you have to come down.  Undulating, conjugate, concurrent periodizations are all great things, at the same time, linear periodization can be applied through certain training phases during the year.



Ya, i see your point now. I remember density training and i was thinking about going back to that since i have been doing heavy loads for a long time. I'm not sure if i should do a full body 3x a week program or upper/lower 4x a week. 



> Do more work every time....be it in the 1-3 rep range, the 6-8 rep range or the 12-15 rep range....do more....put more weight on the bar.



I do have one question about this. It seems to me i can never increase the weight when it comes to the big 3. My deadlift and bench numbers have gone up slowly but my squat has been stalled for a long time now. The best i can do is 255 x 3 but there are days where i can't even do 225 and other days i can hit 275 x 1. It's so frustrating trying to improve and put more weight on the bar when your lifts are inconsistent week after week.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> Ya, i see your point now. I remember density training and i was thinking about going back to that since i have been doing heavy loads for a long time. I'm not sure if i should do a full body 3x a week program or upper/lower 4x a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question about this. It seems to me i can never increase the weight when it comes to the big 3. My deadlift and bench numbers have gone up slowly but my squat has been stalled for a long time now. The best i can do is 255 x 3 but there are days where i can't even do 225 and other days i can hit 275 x 1. It's so frustrating trying to improve and put more weight on the bar when your lifts are inconsistent week after week.



stop squatting and start examining why it is you can't increase the weight.  Do something different, work on supporting muscles, etc.  It sounds like your CNS is working against you right now.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I definitely gear my training toward strength, but I have been incorporating heavy lifting in some form of fashion into my programs for so long, I feel like I need to take a break from it for a bit.  I felt kind of off the last couple sessions in the gym.  Although I made some great progress these last couple of mesocycles without putting on any LBM, I feel like my strength is waining.  Plus, I felt kind of sick yesterday and it lingers a bit today, which is another indicator that my body needs a break.

This is also something that will just be a new challenge.  Something fresh to try.  I also want to put on a little more mass.  Then when I go back to focusing on strength qualities a little more, I will have more force potential.

Like P said, the advantage of maintaining a high force output with compensatory acceleration and increasing my work capacity are bonuses as well.  Maybe I can shed a little fat doing this as well, as it seems like the metabolic boost you would get from this training is no joke.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Saturday & Sunday*

I took off Saturday, but today I went and did and active recovery jog.  My congestion is almost gone, and I don't have that mild "sick feeling" I had before, so that's a good sign.  Tomorrow I start the new program, though the first week will be an unload.  I will probably just go with those exercises so I get in the groove with anything new, but I will go light and keep the volume lower.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2006)

*Monday - Unload*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *1-Leg Squats* No RI
BW - 2x8

A2 *Bench Press* No RI
95 x 5
135 x 5
175 - 2x8

A3 *Prone DB Rows* No RI
35s x 6
60s - 2x8

B1 *Farmer's Walks* No RI
70s - 2sets

B2 *Curls* No RI
65 - 2x8

B3 *Cable Shoulder Horn* No RI

*Static Stretching*


Easy workout.  Unloads are ghey, but I need it.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 27, 2006)

You finish all the sets in A1 before moving to A2?
SHoulder horn is a piece of equipment you use with cables?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2006)

Nate K said:


> You finish all the sets in A1 before moving to A2?
> SHoulder horn is a piece of equipment you use with cables?



No, I did trisets.  It was kind of like a minicircuit with no rest.  Some of the sets listed were warmups and don't count as part of the trisets.

You can use cables, dumbbells, bands, or whatever.  It just supports your upper arms so that you easily maintain your shoulder abducted to 90 degrees.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

*Circuit A* x 2rounds - 30sec RI
Drop pushup burpee to chinup x 10
Jump rope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2rounds - 30sec RI
Clap pullups x 6
Hindu pushups x 12
Squat to band row x 15
Jumping jacks x 50

*Circuit C* x 2rounds - 30sec RI
Jump to plyo box x 10
Pushups feet on plyo box x 10
Inverted Rows x 8
Mountain climbers x 25each

*Elliptical*
30sec sprint @ lv15 - 30sec RI
30sec sprint @ lv10 - 30sec RI
30sec sprint @ lv6 - 30sec RI

*Static Stretching*


Felt good to push myself a little bit, even if we're talking conditoning, as opposed to the unload workouts.  That plyo box is fun; it's pretty new.  It must be like 3 feet tall.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

*Wednesday - Unload*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *RDL* No RI
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 - 2x8

A2 *DB Incline Press* No RI
30s x 5
50s x 5
70s - 2x8

A3 *1-Arm High Cable Rows* No RI
6 x 5
8 x 5
10 - 2x8

B1 *Static Holds* No RI
225 - 2sets

B2 *DB Overhead Extensions* No RI
70 - 2x8

B3 *YTWLs*

*Static Stretching*


Another unload.  Easy, but I kept the pace fast so there was some aspect of challenge to it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> No RI
> No RI
> No RI
> No RI
> ...



You're not kidding! 

For the love of God tell me you rested in between exercises...


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> You're not kidding!
> 
> For the love of God tell me you rested in between exercises...



No, not really.  I rested in between the supersets, just enough to setup the exercises and knock 'em down though.  That workout wasn't very hard.  All of that was submaximal weight for me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> All of that was submaximal weight for me.



This is a nice way of saying, "I'm a super tough badass and you can't touch me."


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> This is a nice way of saying, "I'm a super tough badass and you can't touch me."



Lol, Sean can talk CowPimp .


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2006)

Belated birthday wishes CP, hope you had a great day and that life is treating you well.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sean & Gaz*
Haha, you guys are funny.

*Brit*
She's alive!  Thanks for stopping by; I feel special now.


----------



## Nate K (Nov 30, 2006)

Your going to be a complete beast after you add more mass....then your lifts will go up even more.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*



Nate K said:


> Your going to be a complete beast after you add more mass....then your lifts will go up even more.



Thanks for that.  I hope you're right.  If I can get even 2 pounds of LBM over the next 6 weeks I'll be damned happy.  I can't wait until Monday.  I'm so ready to own the gym.


*Basketball Class*

Later...

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

*Circuit A* x 2 @ 30sec RI
Band squat to press x 15
Chinups x 8
Jumprope x 100

*Circuit B* x 2 @ 30sec RI
Kettlebell swings - 20kg x 15
MB offset pushups x 5/side
Supine rows x 10
Jumprope x 100

*Complex* x 2 @ 30sec RI
2 x 16kg kettlebells:
Romanian DL x 8
Bent rows x 8
Front squats x 8
Military press x 8
Jumping jacks x 50

*Drop pushup to sprints*

*Static Stretching*


Yeah, I did some exercise n' stuff.  I still suck at basketball.  Dunno how I'm going to pass the skills tests, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

*Friday - Unload*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squat* No RI
95 x 6
135 x 4
185 x 2
225 - 2x6

A2 *Chinup* No RI
BW - 2x10

A3 *1-Arm Military Press* No RI
20 x 6
30 x 4
40 x 3
50 - 2x8

B1 *Face Pulls* No RI
#10 - 2x10

B2 *Hand Curls* No RI
115 - 2x12

B3 *Serratus Pushups* No RI
BW - 2x15

*Static Stretching*


Last unload workout.  Overall pretty easy, though I really didn't rest like at all.  The last workout I rested for at least a few seconds in between sets to gather my mental composure.  This was zero.  Rack the squat bar, jump up to the chinup bar, pickup the dumbbell from the rack 5 feet away and press it, repeat.  It almost felt like a real workout.

Next week calories go up and the new program goes into action.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2006)

What kind of program are you switching to? Sorry if you already posted it.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> What kind of program are you switching to? Sorry if you already posted it.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1511642&postcount=1410

Escalating density training.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 3, 2006)

I might should have made a thread but with One-leg RDL's do you hold the D.B. in the opposing hand (balancing on right leg, weight in left)
I feels better for me to have the weight in right hand, balancing on right leg.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like a nice program to switch to. I wish you the best with it. I am sure you will do well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Here's what I'll be doing come a week from
> The first two supersets will be 15 minute timed workout segments.  I will use about my 10-12RM, and I will do as many repetitions as I can in 15 minutes, doing *a maximum of 5 repetitions per set.*  I will be stopping short of failure.  The goal is to do more repetitions than last time, a la EDT.


So what would be your RI between sets?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2006)

*Nate*
Generally that's what I do if I'm using one dumbbell.  However, you must notice the plural indicator on the weight specification: 85s as opposed to 85, for example.  So, I'm holding one in each hand of the specified weight.

*Double D*
Thanks.  I have high hopes for it.  Tomorrow is going to leave me incredibly sore, I can already tell.

*Bulk*
There are no rules.  I can rest as long or as little as I want.  The key is to do more repetitions of each in the allotted time period.  With that said, I will probably keep the rest short and the repetitions will taper off from 5 after a couple of sets.  I may end up doing singles and doubles toward the end.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2006)

*Weekend - Rest*

I just took it easy this weekend.  I needed the rest.  It's been a while since I've gone two days without some kind of exercise, even if it was easy.  I'll be ready to kill in the gym tomorrow.  I will probably be up over 200 pounds in the next 2-3 months if I can keep my diet together.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck with your quest to reach over 200lbs.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good luck with your quest to reach over 200lbs.



Shouldn't be a problem.  I'm around 195 right now.  I have been like 205 before, but I had a lot more fat on me.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 4, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

15mins
A1 *Bench Press*
45 x 6
95 x 6
135 x 4
165 x 4
195 - 40 total reps

A2 *Prone DB Rows*
20s x 6
40s x 6
50s x 4
60s x 4
70s - 65 total reps

15mins
B1 *1-Leg Squats - Left Leg*
+10 - 53 total reps

B2 *1-Leg Squats - Right Leg*
+10 - 53 total reps

10mins
C1 *Farmer's Walk*
80s - 6 total trips

C2 *Curls*
75 - 30 total reps

C3 *Band External Rotations*
Yellow - 48 total reps

*Static Stretching*


Got a lot of volume in under an hour there.  I can tell I'm going to be sore as all Hell tomorrow.  I felt mild soreness starting to come on in my glutes and chest about 6 hours after the workout.  That's crazy fast.  My quads are now a little bit sore too, and my ass is starting to get really sore.  Chest is around the same.  Tomorrow morning will be crucial I have a feeling.

I really enjoyed my first workout with this style.  I kept my speed pretty high on the concentric on most all repetitions.  I didn't hit failure at all.  I came kinda close on the bench on one or two sets, but then I cut a rep or two off and started exploding again.

Next time I'm going to raise the weight on the rows.  I remember 70s being a lot harder when I was testing.  I think I could do 80s at least.  I'll try that next time.

Added about 200 calories to my intake today.  I'm sitting around 4300-4400 a day now.  I will weigh myself Wednesday morning when I get to work.  I am probably around 193-196, which is where I had been floating around.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2006)

This escalating density training seems like it suits your style of training and goals pretty well, since you're really big on conditioning. It sounds like an awesome idea, its a variable that i havent seen too many people manipulate.

Good luck with it, dude! Your work capacity is gonna go through the roof!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> This escalating density training seems like it suits your style of training and goals pretty well, since you're really big on conditioning. It sounds like an awesome idea, its a variable that i havent seen too many people manipulate.
> 
> Good luck with it, dude! Your work capacity is gonna go through the roof!



I liked the first day.  I'm pretty damned sore in my glutes, quads, chest, and biceps a little actually.  That hasn't happened in a long time, haha.


*Basketball class*

Later...

*Circuit* x 5 - 30sec RI
Squats x 20
Pushups x 15
Doorway chinups x 6
Turkish getups x 5/side

*Tabata* - 7 rounds
Reverse prisoner lunges


That was it.  My first client of the evening canceled.  They don't like us working out during prime time hours, so instead of going early, working out, and sitting on my ass, I just did some shit at home.  I used a gallon of water to hold over me while I did the Turkish getups, heh.  Hey, it worked.  I got my heart rate up pretty good and got the blood flowing.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 5, 2006)

Home Wrecked it like a g.


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Noice!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

*Nate K*
That actually made me laugh, haha.

*fufu*
Thoinks!


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

15mins
A1 *RDL*
325 - 34 total reps

A2 *DB Incline Press*
80s - 38 total reps

15mins
B1 *1-Arm High Cable Row - Left Arm*
#11 - 59 total reps

B2 *1-Arm High Cable Row - Right Arm*
#11 - 59 total reps


10mins
C1 *DB Overhead Extensions*
80 - 30 reps total

C2 *Static Holds*
245 - 55 seconds total

C3 *YTWLs*
5s - 20 reps total

*Static Stretching*


Goddamn, I was, and still am, so sore for this workout.  Glutes and quads are still owned, chest pretty hard too, and biceps a little still.  Now, I can already feel soreness coming on in my scapular retractors, triceps, possibly a little lat soreness, and even more so in my forearms.  I can't remember the last time my forearms were sore.

On that first superset I could've done significantly more, but my grip was holding me back.  I got 5 reps on the first 4 sets or so, then it tapered off quickly as my grip just fell apart.  Also, the incline presses felt very strong today.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, I have no idea what you did today but it looks amazing!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

good workout.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

how many reps per clip were you going for?  Starting with 5reps and then going down?  Or were you doing the strength thing where you are only doing 2 reps per set?

Is there any rest between the two exercises in the PR Zone, or is it kind of like....stop and breathe when you need to breathe and then continue.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2006)

*fufu*
Haha, thanks.

*P-funk*
I start at 5 reps a set and cut back as necessary; by the end I generally get down to doubles/triples depending on the exercise.  I try not to rest too much, but I just go on feel.  I just jot down the number of reps I got on each movement after I get a set of both or all three exercises.  Then I go right back to it.  I ended up resting longer than I needed on the RDLs/Inclines because my grip was falling apart.  Even though the incline pressing isn't supposed to be grip intensive, just picking up the 80s and putting them down was enough to prevent full metabolic recovery in my forearm musculature.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2006)

where you using an over/under grip?


----------



## Nate K (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you keep the same exercises to track improvement?  Do you increase the weight to keep the same reps or do you just improve the rep #?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Even though the incline pressing isn't supposed to be grip intensive, just picking up the 80s and putting them down was enough to prevent full metabolic recovery in my forearm musculature.



I hate when that happens


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*

*P-funk*
Yes indeed.  I was good for the first 20 reps, but then I had to cut the reps per set thereafter.

*Nate K*
I'm going to keep these the same for several weeks.  I'll go on Staley's recommendation: if I increase the number of reps I did by 20%, then I will boost the weight by 5%.  So, when I hit 40-41 RDLs (From 34) I will increase the weight.

*Yeah, shit happens.  It's okay, this will be good for my grip.


Basketball

Later...

Rotating Tabata Protocol x 8
Prisoner Squats
Pushups
Elevated Glute Bridges
1-Leg 1-Arm Bent Rows
Elevated Mountain Climbers


Another ghetto workout.  I filled up my backpack with textbooks and used it for the rows.  Those were fun.  In case that doesn't make sense (Rotating Tabata), what I did was do squats for 20 seconds, rest for 10, do pushups for 20 seconds, rest for 10, on down the line, and then I repeated the whole thing 8 times.  It was actually not very hard.

I actually didn't go into work today.  I only train in the evenings because of my classes on Tuesday and Thursday mornings, and somehow all my clients cancelled today.  I was about to get ready for my only remaining client of the day, but he called me as I was preparing my food for work, heh.

I'm going to do some stretching in a little bit.*


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

So for all of the basketball you play are you very good?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 9, 2006)

*Friday - Workout C*



Double D said:


> So for all of the basketball you play are you very good?



I don't play that much.  Only twice a week for about 30-40 minutes each session.  Some classes have been cancelled too.  I suck balls though.  I used to be decent when I played more.  I can defend pretty well and I can rebound, but don't let me shoot the ball ever.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

15mins
A1 *Back Squat*
245 - 35 total reps

A2 *Chinups*
+25 - 41 total reps


15mins
B1 *1-Arm Military Press - Left Arm*
60 - 38 total reps

B2 *1-Arm Military Press - Right Arm*
60 - 38 total reps


10mins
C1 *Face Pulls*
#12 - 40 total reps

C2 *Hand Curls*
135 - 40 total reps

C3 *Serratus Pushups*
52 total reps

*Static Stretching*


Pretty badass workout.  This morning soreness is still there in my quads (I think some of this is fresh from the squats), scapular retractors, and triceps.  However, it is much less pronounced.  I have a feeling next week won't be nearly as intense in terms of soreness.  Badass workout.  This is a nice change of pace, and I'm really enjoying these workouts.


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, looking great on these. I wonder what sort of growth stimulus this will create.  I like the weighted chin ups! Good job.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2006)

*Sunday - Active Recovery*



fufu said:


> Wow, looking great on these. I wonder what sort of growth stimulus this will create.  I like the weighted chin ups! Good job.



Hopefully a pretty good growth stimulus, heh.  Thanks, the chinup is one of my better exercises.


*15 minutes stationary bike*

*15 minutes incline treadmill walking*


Just some active recovery.  I'll do a little stretching shortly.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *15 minutes stationary bike*
> 
> *15 minutes incline treadmill walking*


OMG.. i never thought I'd see these in your journal!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*



BulkMeUp said:


> OMG.. i never thought I'd see these in your journal!



Haha.  I hop on a piece of cardio equipment now and again.  Even though I'm not a big fan, I don't mind it on occasion.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

15mins
A1 *Bench Press*
195 - 44 total reps

A2 *Prone DB Rows*
80s - 52 total reps


15mins
B1 *1-Leg Squat - Left Leg*
+10 - 59 total reps

B2 *1-Leg Squat - Right Leg*
+10 - 59 total reps


10mins
C1 *Curls*
75 - 36 total reps

C2 *Farmer's Walk*
85s - 6 round trips

C3 *Band Shoulder Horn*
Yellow - 59 total reps


*Static Stretching*


Good workout.  I beat my previous numbers.  This is such a mental game; there's this aspect of clock management to it.  Feels kinda weird.  Anyway, I can already feel the soreness kicking in with my glutes, quads, and chest.  Goddamn this program makes you sore!


----------



## Nate K (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm likin your program.  Trying to beat the previous high #'s and the soreness.  You could easily set this up push/pull/leg or anything really.  I like the simplicity and aspect of pushing yourself.
In the future I think I will do a 5x5 program then flow into this, I would think this would be great for mass.

You do 3 total bodys a week, different exercises each lift day?


----------



## Nate K (Dec 11, 2006)

On second thought this might only work well total body.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 12, 2006)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Nate*
I'm enjoying it.  It's definitely a nice change of pace.  However, you can definitely manipulate the program to work in a split setup.  The first article I read by Staley on the topic of EDT suggested an upper-lower split.


*Basketball Class*


That's all I did.  I had every intention of working out today.  I got on the damned bus to stop home and grab a bite before heading to work.  I check my backpack about 15 minutes into the ride to start doing some reading.  Oops, forgot my notebook in the computer lab.  Good move.  I had to go back then because I have some papers for a project due Thursday in there, and I didn't want to take chances on it not being there the next day.  Plus, I haven't really finished it yet, haha.  Oh well, I'll make up for it this weekend.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2006)

CP what do you do to keep mental energy up during the last few weeks of school each semester.  Im just drained mentally


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 13, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*



WantItBad said:


> CP what do you do to keep mental energy up during the last few weeks of school each semester.  Im just drained mentally



Sleep a shitload whenever possible, heh.  Last weekend I didn't do shit.  I just relax when I need it.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*


15mins
A1 *RDL*
325 - 36 total reps

A2 *DB Incline Press*
80s - 41 total reps


15mins
B1 *1-Arm High Cable Row - Left Arm*
#11 - 60 total reps

B2 *1-Arm High Cable Row - Right Arm*
#11 - 60 total reps


10mins
C1 *Overhead Tricep Extensions*
80 - 33 total reps

C2 *Static Holds*
245 - 70 total seconds

C3 *YTWLs*
5s - 25 total reps


*Static Stretching*


Good workout.  I beat all my previous numbers by 1-4 repetitions, so I was happy with that.  I'm getting lazy on my journal posts, hehe.


----------



## fufu (Dec 13, 2006)

You're my hero.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 14, 2006)

Of course he's your hero. CP is badass.

It's great to be back and even better to read your journal. There's always something interesting. As per usual, you're strong as hell. I love it.

Speaking of sleep, I've had insomnia for the past few months. Kinda sucks. I'm hoping lifting will help get rid of it. Anyways, I'm looking forward to some interesting posts.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2006)

*Thursday - GPP*



fufu said:


> You're my hero.



Best... picture... ever...


*Squaggle*
Whoah, it's the Squagmeister.  You still lurk around here occasionally do ya?  Good times.  Thanks for blowing smoke up my ass, heh.

How's the insomnia coming along right now?  I've never really had a stint, but I have had periods of poor sleep.  It sucks ass.  Are you coming out of it at all?


*Basketball class*

Later...

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

*Complex* x 5 - 30sec RI
2 x 12kg kettbells:
RDL x 8
Bent Row x 8
Suitcase Squat x 8
Double Swing x 8
Double Snatch x 8
Overhead Press x 8
Front Squat x 8

*Tabata*
Kettlebell swings - 24kg x 5 rounds

*Static Stretching*


That was all I needed to get a good workout.  Took 20 minutes or maybe a little less for the main portion of the workout.  Beat the piss out of me.  I kept questioning if I would "be good" with fewer sets.  I need to do this more often.  It was a lot of fun; a love-hate kinda thing.

Oh, and today was my last basketball class.  Good stuff.  No more Tuesday and Thursday classes until next semester.  I'm happy because one of the classes I signed up for next semester is called athletic training (PE230 or something like that).  I'm also going to try and talk to a counselor or department head before the semester starts and see if I can get them to "bend" the curriculum for me so I can get my 2 year degree at the end of this semester, or at least in a year or so.  Then I will transfer and become a big boy.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

what is tabata?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2006)

another good workout.


tabata kettlebell swings is enough to get you fucking puking.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

im not disagreeing but what r they i know what kettle ball swings are are they any differnt from what i know?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> im not disagreeing but what r they i know what kettle ball swings are are they any differnt from what i know?



kettle bell swings are the exercise.

Tabata is the protocol....It was an anaerobic sprint protocol that was researched by a japanese researcher named tabata.

When ever you see someone say "I didn't tababta (fill in the blank)"....It means they did it using the tabata protocol, which is

20 sec. of work
10 sec of rest

so it is 2:1 work to rest (as opposed to 1:2 work to rest).....It is friggin brutal.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

Anything with Tabata in it scares me. The last time i did it with Plyometrics i pretty much passed out on the floor for twenty minutes.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Anything with Tabata in it scares me. The last time i did it with Plyometrics i pretty much passed out on the floor for twenty minutes.



plyometrics and sprinting don't lend themselves well to tabata work......they are to technique oreiented, which will go out the window as fatigue sets in and then it is not as beneficial.

Things like swings are good, BW circuits are good (mt. climibers, jumping jacks, squat thrust, crunches)....intervals on a bike, rower or versa climber are good.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> plyometrics and sprinting don't lend themselves well to tabata work......they are to technique oreiented, which will go out the window as fatigue sets in and then it is not as beneficial.
> 
> Things like swings are good, BW circuits are good (mt. climibers, jumping jacks, squat thrust, crunches)....intervals on a bike, rower or versa climber are good.



I did them with jumping jacks and all that stuff too, that was just as tough.

I found with Plyo stuff i was in the air for most of it (jump squats, bounding etc), so i guess that didnt help since its a time-oriented protocol. Still fucked me over though, lol.

Thinking of getting myself a set of kettlebells actually, they look pretty versatile.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I did them with jumping jacks and all that stuff too, that was just as tough.
> 
> I found with Plyo stuff i was in the air for most of it (jump squats, bounding etc), so i guess that didnt help since its a time-oriented protocol. Still fucked me over though, lol.
> 
> Thinking of getting myself a set of kettlebells actually, they look pretty versatile.



yea, KBs can be a good tool.  You don't need a set really, that is the great thing.  just buy two or three kettlebells of different weights and you can do a lot of shit with them.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, KBs can be a good tool. You don't need a set really, that is the great thing. just buy two or three kettlebells of different weights and you can do a lot of shit with them.



Thats what appeals to me about them TBH, theyre not very space-consuming, and you can use them for a ton of different things.

Since ive joined a gym now, i dont need all the stuff i was using before (loads of weight, bench, bars etc) but its still taking up space in my house. I was thinking of selling it and just buying some KBs for those times when, for whatever reason, i cant use the gym.

Could be a good investment methinks.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2006)

*WantItBad*
Thanks for stopping by.  P pretty much got that covered.

*P-funk*
Yeah, that sucked ass.  It was especially hard after 5 sets of complexes.  I only rested about 30 seconds between the complexes and the swings too.  Fucking sucked ass.  I'm going to do that more often.

*Gaz*
Kettlebells are fun.  There are some unique things you can do with them.  They make for a good change of pace sometimes.  The thick handles weigh on your grip too.  That wasn't a whole lot of weight I was using, but my grip was still getting a little tired by the end of that workout.


I'll post my workout later...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Gaz*
> Kettlebells are fun. There are some unique things you can do with them. They make for a good change of pace sometimes. The thick handles weigh on your grip too. That wasn't a whole lot of weight I was using, but my grip was still getting a little tired by the end of that workout.



Its surprising how much difference a slight change in bar/handle thickness can make. Thats one thing ive noticed from changing to Olympic stuff. I guess the upside is a stronger grip, which cant be bad!

But yeah, i think ill definitely look at buying a few KBs. What weights do you have, anyway?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2006)

*Friday - Workout C*



Gazhole said:


> Its surprising how much difference a slight change in bar/handle thickness can make. Thats one thing ive noticed from changing to Olympic stuff. I guess the upside is a stronger grip, which cant be bad!
> 
> But yeah, i think ill definitely look at buying a few KBs. What weights do you have, anyway?



Yeah, thickbar stuff is great.  You can buy thick handle dumbbells and barbells too.

My gym has from 8kg up to a 32kg kettlebell, which we just got.  I don't know that we have two of all of them.  I know there is only a single kettlebell in the top two or three sizes.  We have enough to get the job done though.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*


15mins
A1 *Back Squat*
245 - 39 total reps

A2 *Chinups*
+25 - 48 total reps


15mins
B1 *1-Arm Military Press - Left Arm*
B2 *1-Arm Military Press - Right Arm*
60 - 41 total reps each arm


10mins
C1 *Face Pulls*
#12 - 42 total reps

C2 *Hand Curls*
135 - 54 total reps

C3 *Serratus Pushups*
BW - 54 total reps


*Static Stretching*


Another solid workout.  I beat all my previous numbers by at least a couple of reps.  I didn't bring my log with me today, so I just had to bust my ass without really knowing how close I was to victory.  I guess it's better that way, heh.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2006)

nice looking workouts.....I like this program you are doing


----------



## fufu (Dec 15, 2006)

nice chinny chin chins


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

WantItBad said:


> nice looking workouts.....I like this program you are doing



You only like it because he's the one doing it.

I'm still trying to pull out of it. I'm confident that working out again will help though (not really, but if I trick myself into thinking it will, it will... or something like that...). The good thing is that the training should help get rid of the insomnia, which will help the training, etc. in an undeniable cycle of goodness that will make me simply the strongest person alive. My logic may be slightly flawed, but it's basically what'll happen. 

Nice workout. I should give that Tabata protocol a try with some cardio every once in a while. Suitcase squats: kettlebell variation of front squat or DB-style squats? I Google imaged it and it came up with a couple variations. Why don't I see the overhead Bulgarian squats in there? I'm sure that's your style. Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2006)

I am actually gonna do it for pushups lol tomorrow the tababta thing for 5 minutes


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2006)

*Saturday & Sunday - Active Recovery & Fatass Recovery*

*WantItBad*
Thanks.  I like it too.  You have to really turn on your game face though.

*Squaggleboggin*
Ah, I hope that "cycle of goodness" works out as planned.

You hold the dumbbells at your sides, like you're carrying suitcases.  It's kind of like a neutral grip DB deadlift.  It's hard to differentiate really.


Yesterday I went for a job of about 3 miles or so.  A good 25 minutes plus a couple minutes of warmup and cooldown.  Today I took the day off.  Good times.

Note to self: Do all of your Christmas shopping online next year.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2006)

Is that CP? Looks like his tinted safety goggles and star-patterned spandex. I've also been told he never leaves his house without his 'A for Effort' helmet.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2006)

*Monday- Workout A*



Squaggleboggin said:


> Is that CP? Looks like his tinted safety goggles and star-patterned spandex. I've also been told he never leaves his house without his 'A for Effort' helmet.



Ding ding ding: correct.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*


15mins
A1 *Bench Press*
195 - 47 total reps

A2 *Prone DB Rows*
80s - 53 total reps


15mins
B1 *1-Leg Squats - Left Leg*
+10 - 63 total reps

B2 *1-Leg Squats - Right Leg*
+10 - 63 total reps


10mins
C1 *Curls*
80 - 31 total reps

C2 *Farmer's Walk*
85s - 6 total round trips

C3 *Band Shoulder Horn*
Yellow - 60 total reps


*Static Stretching*


Pretty good overall.  I'm not entirely sure my number on the rows.  I got thrown off because someone took my bench while I was doing the superset, though I'm pretty sure my bench total is accurate.  Either way, it was pretty close.  I probably could've done more if I didn't have to pull the bench out and change the angle of incline in between each time.  Normally there isn't much of anyone in the gym to disrupt the superset, but that's okay.  

Lots of weights are going up next week on this workout.  Glute and chest soreness is beginning to settle in slightly.  Good times.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2006)

I see you are still kicking ass in here  

Have you ever checked out www.rosstraining.com ?  What do you think ?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tuesday & Wednesday - GPP & Workout B*

Tuesday
Did some GPP kettlebell complexes, tabata jumprope action, then 5 minutes on the elliptical.


Wednesday

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*


A1 *RDL*
325 - 41 total reps

A2 *DB Incline Bench*
80s - 45 total reps


B1 *High 1-Arm Cable Rows - Left*
#11 - 76 total reps

B2 *High 1-Arm Cable Rows - Right*
#11 - 76 total reps


C1 *OH Tricep Extensions*
80 - 37 total reps

C2 *Static Holds*
255 - 64 total seconds

C3 *YTWLs*
5s - 34 total repetitions


*Static Stretching*


I smashed my previous numbers pretty good today.  I get to raise a bunch of weights next time.  The rows were the best.  Somehow I pulled 16 more repetitions each arm over last time.  I have no idea what happened.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I see you are still kicking ass in here
> 
> Have you ever checked out www.rosstraining.com ?  What do you think ?



I've skimmed through it here and there.  Looks like he knows how to get you to a high level of conditioning with little to no equipment.


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2006)

freak
???noun 
a person or animal on exhibition as an example of a strange deviation from nature; monster.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Thusday & Friday - GPP & Workout C*



fufu said:


> freak
> ???noun
> a person or animal on exhibition as an example of a strange deviation from nature; monster.



Yeah yeah, I get that all the time.  The other day a lady was walking past me with her kid and said, "Honey, don't go near that freak!"  I felt special.


On Thursday I did some sled dragging, blast strap pushups and rows, chinups, jump roping, and others in circuits and finished off with 5 minutes of moderate intensity cardio (70% Max HR or so).


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*


A1 *Back Squat*
245 - 36 total reps

A2 *Chinups*
+35 - 44 total reps


B1 & B2 *1-Arm Military Press - Left & Right*
60 - 47 total reps each arm


C1 *Face Pull*
#12 - 56 total reps

C2 *Hand Curl*
145 - 42 total reps

C3 *Serratus Pushups*
BW - 70 total reps


*Static Stretching*


Solid workout, but I didn't quite make it on the squats.  Honestly, I think it has a lot to do with the fact that the previous day I went a little too far on the sled dragging.  I don't think it's supposed to be quite as hard as I made it, heh.  I was happy with everything else though.  The overhead pressing was excellent, and I smashed my numbers from last week.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2006)

how many more weeks do you think you will stick with EDT?


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah yeah, I get that all the time.  The other day a lady was walking past me with her kid and said, "Honey, don't go near that freak!"  I felt special.





Nice workout. How long do you plan on doing this kind of training?


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

P-funk said:


> how many more weeks do you think you will stick with EDT?





fufu said:


> Nice workout. How long do you plan on doing this kind of training?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2006)

fufu said:


>









great minds think alike.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2006)

Another 2-3 weeks I think.  Not entirely sure.  It's kind of brutal, but the workouts are enjoyable.  I plan on going back to something more strength oriented thereafter.  I will probably do some form of conjugate periodization, possibly utilizing the WS template.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> The other day a lady was walking past me with her kid and said, "Honey, don't go near that freak!"  I felt special..


 I cant believe that woman said that within earshot!


Merry Christmas, CP


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2006)

*Sunday - Active Recovery*



BulkMeUp said:


> I cant believe that woman said that within earshot!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, CP



Haha, it was a joke.  Thanks for the wellwishings peeps.


I'm getting behind on my journals and right now I'm too lazy to go and get my journal for my workout today.  Anyway, Sunday I went and did a nice little 25-30 minute jog.  Hoodie hoo.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 26, 2006)

*Monday & Tuesday - Workout A & GPP*

*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Bench*
205 - 35 total reps
A2 *Prone DB Rows*
80s - 62 total reps

B1&B2 *1-Leg Squats*
+25 - 45 total reps per leg

C1 *Curls*
80 - 37 total reps
C2 *Farmer's Walks*
90s - 7 total round trips
C3 *Band Shoulder Horn*
Yellow - 62 total reps

*Static Stretching*

And today...

GPP work consisting of squat and rows with a tube, overhead walking lunges with a medicine ball, pushups, mountain climbers, jump roping, and others all crammed in a circuit.  Finished with 5 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.  Then I stretched and pooped in my pants.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice Mr. Cow. A lot of cool movements - like the overhead walking lunges with a medicine ball.  Are the one leg squats done with your foot raised to the front or the back? Freestanding? Anyway, looking good as always...


----------



## fufu (Dec 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> *Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*
> 
> A1 *Bench*
> 205 - 35 total reps
> ...




  Nice!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

*Baker*
He's back!  Yes!  I have missed your random pictures of voluptuous Asian women.  The 1-leg squats are like pistols but standing on a bench.  I can do regular pistols too, but I'm not sure how well I could keep those up for 15 minutes.  This is hard enough as is, heh.

*fufu*
What workout would be complete without defecation?


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *RDL*
340 - 28 total reps
A2 *DB Incline Bench*
85s - 32 total reps

B1&B2 *1-Arm High Cable Rows*
#11.5 - 58 total reps each arm

C1 *OH Tricep Extensions*
85 - 25 total reps
C2 *Static Holds*
255 - 73 total seconds
C3 *YTWL*
7.5s - 21 total reps

*Static Stretching*


Not a bad workout.  I felt like I could've done quite a bit more on the first superset though.  My hands were sweaty as shit and it made gripping hard though.  I was losing it pretty quick that round.  Nonetheless, I bet I could've done a little more.  At the same time I was happy because I used more weight on a lot of stuff.


----------



## fufu (Dec 27, 2006)

Workout looks strong. Nice variation of movement. Static holds much have been tough will all the previous hand work.

Speaking of sweaty hands & RDL's, I used straps for the first time today. They sucked. I couldn't wring them up tight and my grip was worse using them. It just made a wider area to grip. Maybe I wasn't using them right, who knows. Anyway I just tossed them on the ground and finished up the old fashioned way. But my point is, I knew I must have dissapointed the illustrious Cowpimp in using them...atleast I learned my lesson.

Also, what is the purpose of YTWL? Scapular stabilization and all that jazz?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Workout looks strong. Nice variation of movement. Static holds much have been tough will all the previous hand work.
> 
> Speaking of sweaty hands & RDL's, I used straps for the first time today. They sucked. I couldn't wring them up tight and my grip was worse using them. It just made a wider area to grip. Maybe I wasn't using them right, who knows. Anyway I just tossed them on the ground and finished up the old fashioned way. But my point is, I knew I must have dissapointed the illustrious Cowpimp in using them...atleast I learned my lesson.
> 
> Also, what is the purpose of YTWL? Scapular stabilization and all that jazz?



Blasphemer!  Learned your lesson indeed, heh.

Yeah, scapular stabilizer work.  YTWLs are great, and there are multiple ways of doing them.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Blasphemer!  Learned your lesson indeed, heh.
> 
> Yeah, scapular stabilizer work.  YTWLs are great, and there are multiple ways of doing them.



Another thing I will have to write down for my circuit ideas.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Cow.... Thought you might be interested in this.... *Emma has green eyes with envy*

It has some very cool stuff to look through....


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 29, 2006)

Lookin' good, CP. Just like always, of course. I sound like a broken record, but I really have nothing to add other than that. How's life? Heh.

Nice find, Emma! That stuff never really occurred to me as realistic, mostly because I happen to suck at unilateral bodyweight stuff. Although I guess few people are good at it. But still, with extra weight I'm okay, but it seems like flexibility is a big issue for me. Oh well. Once again, nice find.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

I bet those RDL were fun


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2006)

*Thursday & Friday - GPP & Workout C*

*Emma*
The lovely and talented Emma-Leigh has come to visit.  I'm flattered.  Pretty cool site there.  I like the handstand clap pushup.

*Squaggle*
Thanks for the support.  Life is continuing to chug along.  Can't complain too much.  Check out my comments at the end here for some specifics, heh.

*Brutus*
Yeah, but my hamstrings and grip didn't think so, heh.


Thursday I did rockups, Turkish getups, various bodyweight movements, and lots of jump roping in circuits.


Friday...
*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

A1 *Back Squat*
245 - 42 total reps
A2 *Chinup*
+35 - 45 total reps

B1/B2 *1-Arm Military Press*
65 - 37 total reps each arm

*Static Stretching*


I ended up skipping my last 10 minute segment on Friday.  I felt like such shit.  I theoretically got 4.5 hours of sleep, but it was really less because I kept waking up and not falling right back to sleep.  I just couldn't muster it up.  I don't even know how I beat my previous numbers, I just felt like giving up the whole time.


Non-workout stuff going on in life:

Grades came in.  I got As in all 3 of my classes this past semester.

Picked out classes for the following semester.  One of them is called athletic training, so I am excited about the upcoming semester.

I'm selling my car.  It up on eBay and Craig's list right now.  I'm going to buy a new car.  I plan on buying a Neon SRT-4.

Just got another job one day a week.  I figured I might as well bury my only day off, heh.  It's just some lameo job working as a host, and possibly a barback or waiter in the near future.  I just didn't feel like being in my gym 7 days a week, but I want some extra cash.

I kicked Tony Romo's ass and put it in Jessica Simpson's butt, then put it in her mouth.  She liked it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I don't even know how I beat my previous numbers, I just felt like giving up the whole time.



I know how. You got alot of heart plus being the man doesn't hurt. That workout owns!



CowPimp said:


> Non-workout stuff going on in life:
> 
> Grades came in.  I got As in all 3 of my classes this past semester.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the good grades. What grade level are you at right now? I have such a hard time getting motivated for class work. I feel like a bitch because I have things pretty easy. Ahrg. I really just feel like working towards good certs ATM. 

You'll make a lovely host with your long lucious curls...


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)

COW- BAM!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Good job on the grades.  I racked up As in all three of my classes as well.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 31, 2006)

So you've been doing the higher carbs for a while now. Hows that comming along?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2007)

*Monday - ME Deadlift*

*fufu*
Thanks.  My overall GPA right now is a 3.80.  Grades are overrated.  A degree is a degree.  I just told myself after my first few Bs that I was going to get all As, and thus far I have done that.

*Bakerboy*
Haha, I dunno where you find this stuff...

*P-funk*
Thanks.  Big surprise on your grades, haha.

*Bulk*
Fine I suppose.  I haven't been keeping to it as well the past week and a half.  My diet has been a little off from the holidays, but probably better than most people.  This week I'm getting it back on track more, though yesterday and today I actually won't be getting enough calories.  I woke up too late today, heh.


*Foam Roll + Dynamic Warmup*

*Deadlift*
95 x 5
125 x 5
155 x 3
185 x 3
215 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 3
335 x 1
365 x 1
395 x 1
425 x 1
445 x 1 *PR*

*GHR* - 75sec RI
Red Tube Assist - 4x6

*Rollouts* - 60sec RI
BW (Independent Handles) - 3x10

*WG Pullups*
30 reps total

*Stretching*


I decided this week I want to see where my strength levels are at a bit more, unload next week, then rock some Westside style workouts the next week.  I'm actually surprised I pulled that much after not conventional deadlifting at all for 6 weeks or so.  

The funny thing is I loaded it up wrong.  I meant to go for 455, but I forgot a 10 plate on the right side somehow.  I knew it felt off when I got going but I wasn't going to stop mid-lift.  I decided to call it there.  I could've had 455 though, I'm pretty sure of that.

Oh, and I did some active recovery cardio on Sunday.  I just didn't post it, heh.


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice PR! That is pretty damn good considering your situation. Once you get back with Westside I bet you will get x2 5 plates on the ol' conventional.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice pr. Would you say the CEE helped?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the grades and the PR, CP. This is going to become quite interesting (am I calling it boring?) when it turns into Westside. I need to dig through your journal to find a few example warm ups to do for myself. Especially considering my lifting environment is so cold. Looking forward to poking back in, as always.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice going on everything, CP!

Looks like youre still going strong on this program!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

*Tuesday & Wednesday - GPP & ME Bench*

*fufu*
Thank ya.  That would be nice; I would love to crack that by the end of the year.

*Bulk*
Thanks.  As far as I can tell CEE hasn't done anything at all really.  I take it before and after on training days and once a day after cardio or randomly on off days.  I haven't been training for strength though.  If I don't notice any really good results by the end of this bottle then I'm going to stop taking it.

*Squaggle*
Always appreciate the support Squagmeister.  Are you working out in your garage or something?

*Gaz*
Kinda.  It's time to switch it up.  I've always done well with the Westside template.  It's coming back.  I'm excited.


Tuesday I did some bodyweight exercises and kettlebell swings Tabata style.  Yay.


Wednesday...
*Foam + Warmup*

*Bench Press*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 3
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1

*Floor Press*
185 - 3x4

*Bent Rows*
205 - 4x6

*L Lateral Raise*
17.5s - 3x12

*Seated Row - Wide NG Handle*
180 - 3x8

*Towel Chinups*
BW - 20 total reps

*Stretching*


Not too bad.  My bench seems like it has to be constantly trained at high intensity year round not to suck.  255 came up slow but for was pretty decent.  I'm glad I took off from real heavy lifting for a bit, but damn I feel weak even though I'm not far off where I should be.  I know my body needed it though.

One thing I have noticed from training EDT style is that my work capacity is fucking amazing.  Both of these workouts were cake.  I barely broke a sweat on this one.  I mean it was just not that challenging systemically.  I'm used to getting a huge amount of volume done in a workout from the density training.  Nonetheless, it's time to intensify and lift some real weight.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi CP. Nice rollouts. Did you start your new job yet? Your journal looks tight.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Hi CP. Nice rollouts. Did you start your new job yet? Your journal looks tight.



Thanks Baker.  I start training for my second job this Saturday.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

new job??


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> new job??



I just got a job as a host at a restaurant where a friend of mine works on Saturdays.  I still work at the same place otherwise though.  I just have trouble opening up more slots for training on those days because I keep stuff open for classes.  I like my job, but I don't want to be there 7 days a week.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Good stuff, are you going to be using any bands/chains during your Westside stint?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff, are you going to be using any bands/chains during your Westside stint?



I would have to buy some bands, but maybe.  Chains is a possibility.  We have a couple sets at my gym.  They are lame though.  They are huge links, but only one strand of them.  You have to double up with the sets to really get anything out of them.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

How exactly do you use chains? Ive seen it flung around here every so often, but im not sure what it means, haha.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> How exactly do you use chains? Ive seen it flung around here every so often, but im not sure what it means, haha.



Chains are placed on the bar, hanging down to the floor. As you lift the bar, more of the chain is being lifted by the bar (and you), which equates to more resistance as you lift. It makes lifting the weight without the chains seem a whole lot easier (or I'm assuming it does, never having used them).

I'm lifting in the room above my garage, actually. It's not insulated or anything, though, which makes it kind of a pain in the ass. But I'm over it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Chains are placed on the bar, hanging down to the floor. As you lift the bar, more of the chain is being lifted by the bar (and you), which equates to more resistance as you lift. It makes lifting the weight without the chains seem a whole lot easier (or I'm assuming it does, never having used them).



Thats awesome! I never even though about that.

It actually gets harder as you get further into the rep.

Cheers dude!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 4, 2007)

I have used bands and chains and to me they have similar effects. Lets say Im benching 160 with bands, after im done with my set if I go and take the chains/bands off and try the 160 w/o anything it feels like some kinda superpower helps me press the weight up and it literally feels like 45lbs, especially towards the top of the lift. its amazing to say the least.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2007)

*Thrusday - GPP*

Today I did some kettlebell swings, kettlebell snatches, burpees, chinups, pike ups on a ball, lots of jump roping, and more.  Stretched and foam rolled too.


*Gazhole*
Yeah, it's called accommodating resistance.  If you think about it, you decelerate the weight as you near the end of the movement.  Using accommodating resistance helps teach you to continue moving it with as much as possible.  I think I'm going to buy a set of bands when I get the money for my car.

*Squaggleboggin*
Ah, I see.  Sometimes exercising in the cold can be cool once you get warmed up.

*LexusGS*
I think bands are harder.  The increase in resistance doesn't come on as smooth as the chains.  Also, both add some level of instability to any movement you do.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2007)

*Friday - Squat Max Test*

*Warmup*

*Back Squat*
45 x 5
75 x 5
105 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
285 x 1
305 x 1
325 x 1

*DB Seated OH Press*
75s - 3x4

*Chinup*
+80 x 3
+100 x 1

*Supine Rows*
50 total reps

*Abducted External Rotations*
I forgot to write this weight...

*Stretch*


Not bad.  Squat is about where it was prior to EDT.  This is Olympic style and deep.  First time cracking triple digits with chinup added weight.  It actually went up pretty easy.  That was holding the DB between my feet too.  I think I could get at least another 10 in the form of dangling weight, maybe more.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

congrats on the awesome chin up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn, Cow, that's a big max weight chinup- next time you should just ask someone to hop on your back to go for a ride!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

nice chin ups.  I wish my gym had a friggin' dip belt.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow. What's your BW about now? That's quite impressive for any weight though, really. Both the chins and the squat - since I know you do things the real way, heh. Have you ever actually tried overhead Bulgarians? You should throw them in with just the bar for shits and giggles on an active recovery or circuit day or something. You may become addicted...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2007)

*Weekend - Active Recovery*

*fufu*
Thanks.

*Baker*
Actually, there is this real short woman trainer who probably weighs about 110 at the most.  I should try it, haha!

*P*
I didn't use one.  Who needs 'em?

*Squaggle*
Thanks.  Actually, I do them with a medicine ball in my circuits sometimes.  It's a fun movement to throw in there.  I'm not too interested in slapping on lots of weight, but they're a good change of pace sometimes.


Started my 2nd job on Saturday.  It's pretty cool, but working every day kinda sucks, or it will when school starts.

Did some active recovery on the treadmill/elliptical today.  That's about it for this weekend.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 7, 2007)

chins + 100lbs?

that is serious weight.

wow.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Gazhole*
> Yeah, it's called accommodating resistance. If you think about it, you decelerate the weight as you near the end of the movement. Using accommodating resistance helps teach you to continue moving it with as much as possible. I think I'm going to buy a set of bands when I get the money for my car.



It does seem like a pretty good idea. I guess running, or martial arts training with weighted arms/legs/clothing is a similar principle. When you take them off, you seem much lighter/stronger, i remember that much.

I'll add them to my "to buy" list, lol. That thing is getting far too long. It's gonna be worse when i get my own car sorted.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> nice chin ups.  I wish my gym had a friggin' dip belt.



They are only $30 online  

====

Nice work CP!!!   It's a lot easier with a belt.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2007)

*Monday - Unload Workout*

*Camaro*
Thanks.  I want to try and get 3 plates with a belt.  I would be super psyched with that.

*Gazhole*
Not quite the same purpose, but psychologically it might have a similar effect.

*YM*
Thanks YM.  That means a lot coming from the master of chinups himself, hehe.


*Foam Roll + Warmup*


*Pullthrough*
Stack - 2x10

*Military Press*
115 - 2x6

*Front Squat*
165 x 8
185 x 6

*Seated Row*
180 - 2x10

*Plank*
+45 x 60sec


*Stretch*


Nice and easy workout.  Took me less than 30 minutes for the main portion of the workout.  Good times.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice stuff, Cow. 
For the planks did you wear a vest or just throw a plate on your back?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> They are only $30 online


 
Any good sites you can reccomend for those? Im getting sick of the gym attendants down here yelling at me for having a backpack in the freeweights area.

1 - Nobody is going to trip over it if its on my back, now are they?

2 - Why the hell would i steal dumbells from a gym i use three times a week?

3 - Anybody who uses the phrase "You dont need to use added weight on those exercises." while wearing a jersey that says 'Personal Trainer' needs a good slap.

But yes, if you could point me in the right direction in regards to sites/brands id be most grateful. Or at least less angry .


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 9, 2007)

People do steal dumbells.

Our gym went up to 160 until people threw all the heavy ones over the railing and ran off with them.

Idiots.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> People do steal dumbells.
> 
> Our gym went up to 160 until people threw all the heavy ones over the railing and ran off with them.
> 
> Idiots.



I hate people.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2007)

*Tuesday & Wednesday - GPP & Unload Workout*

*Baker*
I just threw a plate on my back.  We have a vest but I just felt like giving this a shot.

*Gaz*
Check www.elitefts.com for a dip belt.  I'm sure they have one on there somewhere.  That site is expensive, but their equipment is all high quality shtuff.

*Cam*
WTF?!  I've never heard of such nonsense.  Fucking morons.


Did some conditioning stuff Tuesday: incline treadmill sprints, tabata kettlebell swings, and tabata mountain climbers.  I got it done in like 15-16 minutes.  That sucked ass, heh.


Today I did an unload workout.  Back squats with 225, chinups with 60, DB RDLs, pushups with 45 and 90 on my back, and some towel chinups.  That was all.  Kept everything to 2 "working" sets that were really pretty easy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Baker*
> I just threw a plate on my back.  We have a vest but I just felt like giving this a shot.
> 
> *Gaz*
> ...




www.elitefts.com has a few belts.  The TKO one was only $19.

CP - I see you did DB RDLs  -  Have you trying "twisting DB Deads" -  Basically you pick the the DB up from the floor on one side then twist over and place it on the ground on the other side of your body - then reverse the motion with your other hand.  It's a great fullbody/core exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> www.elitefts.com has a few belts.  The TKO one was only $19.
> 
> CP - I see you did DB RDLs  -  Have you trying "twisting DB Deads" -  Basically you pick the the DB up from the floor on one side then twist over and place it on the ground on the other side of your body - then reverse the motion with your other hand.  It's a great fullbody/core exercise.



No, but I like it.  That sounds like something that would go great in one of my circuits at a fast pace with a more moderate weight.  Good call YM.


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2007)

meow


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> meow



 funniest thing ever!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, haha!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2007)

*Thursday - GPP*

*Foam + Warmup*

*Complex x 5* - 30sec RI
2 x 16kg KBs:
RDLs x 6
Bent Rows x 6
Swings x 6
Sumo Deadlifts x 6
Snatches x 6
Front Squats x 6
Push Press x 6

Rest 60sec

*Treadmill*
3.5mph @ 12incline - 3mins

*Stretch*


Vomitous maximus.  God those are fucking hard.  I think I'm going to start doing complexes for conditioning every time.  They are so brutal.  I feel like nothing kicks my ass quite so bad.  Kettlebells are fun for these too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2007)

Cheers for the advice on the belts, guys! Should be getting one soon. As well as some foam rollers and a few kettlebells in fact .

Also tried those Twist Deads yesterday, strange exercise but it sure did work, was pretty taxing.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Foam + Warmup*
> 
> *Complex x 5* - 30sec RI
> 2 x 16kg KBs:
> ...



Those look more fun than what I have been doing...but I think I would forget some movements, I'd have to write them down.

Goodjob, looks awesome.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2007)

*Friday - Unload*



fufu said:


> Those look more fun than what I have been doing...but I think I would forget some movements, I'd have to write them down.
> 
> Goodjob, looks awesome.



It's horribly brutal.  Complexes are rough.  30 second rest intervals don't help either.  My conditioning is WAY better than it used to be though.  Before if I did complexes on this level I would have to rest a good 60-90 seconds in between sets to last that long.


*Foam + Warmup*

*KB Snatches*
32kg - 2x5 per side

*Military Press*
135 - 2x4

*Supine Rows with Rope*
BW - 2x10

*Overhead Bulgarian Squats* (For you Squaggle)
30 - 2x10

*L Sit NG Chinups*
BW x 8

*Stretching*


Easy, done, boom.  Westside next week here I come.  Goddamn I miss lifting heavy!


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm tired of these unloading logs too, I want to see some big numbers!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 13, 2007)

woot! CP is back to heavy lifting!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 13, 2007)

unloading my arse.

Get your butt under some heavy iRoN!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks peeps.  Tomorrow I go back to some real lifting.  I'm going to be sore as Hell after my first ME squat/deadlift day in a long time.

This weekend I took off Saturday and did some active recovery today.  Just a little incline treadmill walking and elliptical action.  Nothing serious.  25 minutes worth total.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2007)

Noice, powerlifting again huh? Think you're going to do a meet any time soon?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Noice, powerlifting again huh? Think you're going to do a meet any time soon?



I would like to.  More likely summer would be the time though.  Right now I'm working 7 days a week and I'll be going to class 2 of those days come the end of January.  Granted, I'm not working 8 hours every day, but it's enough that I'm going to have a lot on my mind and probably not be ready for a meet.  I will do one though, without a doubt.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I would like to.  More likely summer would be the time though.  Right now I'm working 7 days a week and I'll be going to class 2 of those days come the end of January.



That sucks hardcore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back CP.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2007)

*Monday - ME Squat/Deadlift*

Thanks gentleman.

*Dynamic Warmup*

*12" Olympic Box Squats* - RI Full Recovery
45 x 5
75 x 5
105 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
285 x 1
305 x 1
315 x 1
325 x Fail
Note: These were all done with a 2sec or so pause on the box.  When I failed, I did get off the box by several inches before failing.  My guess: speed work is going to do a lot for me, and I also need some quad work.

*Rack DL* - RI 2min
225 x 3
315 x 1
385 - 2x4
Note: Pin was set at the lowest position.  It is a tad below the very middle of my shin, and the plates sit 2-3 inches off the floor.  This was not that hard.  I will try for 4 plates next time.

*Rollouts* - RI 1min
BW - 3x12

*Seated Good Mornings* - RI 1min
155 - 3x8

*WG Pullups* - RI Random
BW - 25 total reps

*Stretching*


Woo!  Fun workout!  Man I've missed lifting like this.  I already have a good feeling about this program.  I'm going to alter the template just a bit so that I train my quads sometimes because I'm trying to improve my Olympic back squat, though I will certainly squat low bar with a wider stance sometimes too.

I can't wait to do some speed work.  I need it desperately on all 3 of these lifts.  I haven't been doing any RFD work lately.  I have definitely lost some of that power production.  Expect to see some PRs up in here.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 15, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Woo!  Fun workout!  Man I've missed lifting like this.  I already have a good feeling about this program.  I'm going to alter the template just a bit so that I train my quads sometimes because I'm trying to improve my Olympic back squat, though I will certainly squat low bar with a wider stance sometimes too.



Pffft, screw oly squats, just do PL squats, problem solved! 

Damn, I just noticed you did a SHITLOAD of warmup sets on your squats.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 15, 2007)

Again, nice rollouts. You are getting very good at them!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2007)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Sean*
I just like Olympic squats better.  I can go deeper, and they feel more comfortable.  My hips don't like much lower than parallel when going PL style.  Plus, squatting without a suit gets your quads involved anyway.  I remember Jim Wendler writing an article about Westside for someone who squats raw and suggested some quad-dominant work.

I've been reading around, and it seems that a lot of people suggest that doing a lot of warmups is important.  It's not just about warming up, it's about accumulating a lot of volume of those warmup sets.

*Baker*
Thanks.  I want to get to the point where I can do them standing up one day.


*Foam + Warmup*

*Complex* x 5 Rounds - RI 30sec
16kg kettlebells:
RDL x 6
Bent Row x 6
Swings x 6
Pile Squat x 6
Snatch x 6
Front Squat x 6
Push Press x 6

RI 60sec

*Treadmill*
5mins - 12% x 3.5mph

*Stretching*


Puke, death, sweaty fetal position, rape.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2007)

Good stuff CP.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 16, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Puke, death, sweaty fetal position, rape.



I think I'll pass, actually. Or was that not an offer...?

Heh, very nice, CP. I will definitely expect some PRs in here. If you say you will get PRs, then you will get PRs. Very, very kick ass, my friend.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Sean*
> 
> 
> I've been reading around, and it seems that a lot of people suggest that doing a lot of warmups is important.  It's not just about warming up, it's about accumulating a lot of volume of those warmup sets.



The guys I lift with say it's best to get used to doing as little work as possible for warming up so you'll be stronger on your working sets, and also because at a meet, you don't want to have to do much for warmup sets because it can be crazy trying to work in with so many people all doing warmups.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks fellas.  You're a character Squaggle.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice squats. Olympic style is awesome...I like both, but oly style hits my quads a ton. Plus they feel very natural to go deep, harder though for low reps. I want to give box squats a try...but I have no power rack or spot  The guys at elitefts preach those like crazy, they don't even recommend regular squats for most PL-ers I don't think.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2007)

*ME Bench*



fufu said:


> Nice squats. Olympic style is awesome...I like both, but oly style hits my quads a ton. Plus they feel very natural to go deep, harder though for low reps. I want to give box squats a try...but I have no power rack or spot  The guys at elitefts preach those like crazy, they don't even recommend regular squats for most PL-ers I don't think.



I'm with you on Oly style.  I don't feel comfortable much below parallel PL style.  My hips disagree with it.  The guys at Westside barbell love box squats.  Louie Simmons probably has half a dozen box squat articles out there.


*Foam Roll + Warmup*

*CG Floor Press* - RI Full Recovery
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 3
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
230 x 1
235 x 1
Note: These were done with a solid pause for about 1 second on the floor and my legs were straight instead of bent so that I go zero assistance from lower body force transfer.  The last rep was very hard, and I wouldn't say my form was anything to write home about; I slipped out of the groove some.  Nonetheless, I lifted the weight, heh.

*CG Suspended Bench* @ Pin 8 - RI 120sec
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 2
205 x 4
Note: This was done a few inches off the chest, which seems to be where I get stuck on the bench.  This was harder than I thought it would be, heh.

*Bent Rows* - RI 60sec
135 x 5
185 - 3x10

*DB Military Press* - RI 60sec
35s x 5
50s - 3x8

A1 *Towel Chinups* - No RI
BW - 3x6
A2 *L Lateral Raise to External Rotation* - No RI
15s - 3x10

*Stretching*


Overall it was an easy workout, at least concerning overall systemic stress.  I swear, that cycle of EDT was great, especially in conjunction with the GPP stuff I've been doing regularly.  My work capacity is through the freaking roof.  Workouts like this, especially only doing upper body, are a cakewalk.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

You sure do alot of sets leading up to your 1rm. I would consider cutting that down a bit. They say do triples until you cant perform them any longer. Besides you dont want to blow your load and not get a pr on those 1rm lifts. Just something to consider.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 17, 2007)

great progress pimp, lifts are up quite a bit from when I last checked in.

Looking forward to reading... and seeing you move some big weight

What are you weighing these days? at what bf%?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You sure do alot of sets leading up to your 1rm. I would consider cutting that down a bit. They say do triples until you cant perform them any longer. Besides you dont want to blow your load and not get a pr on those 1rm lifts. Just something to consider.



Depends where you read.  I have read a lot of places that all that volume is really important.  Also, you want to get 3 lifts in at over 90% of your 1RM.  I used to use fewer warmup sets and try to "save myself" for the PR.  I want to give this a shot though.  Also, after you finish triples you are supposed to goto singles until you hit your 1RM.  Most of those warmup sets don't fatigue me in the least bit anyway.  It's only the last few where I even rest purposefully between the sets.

This is a quote form a Dave Tate article I have called Developing Maximum Strength, which is referring to your ME exercise:


> Keep in mind, this is NOT about saving yourself for the last set; it is about the entire process. You need this volume.



Various Jim Wendler articles also suggesting lifting at 90, then 95, then 100% of your 1RM as a method of getting enough ME volume in.  Lifting 3 times @ 90% was also mentioned as a viable option.


*Cold Iron*
Whoah, long time no see!  Where did you disappear to?  I'm about 195 and 12% body fat or so.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Give both ways a go and let me know which you like better. I am doing far less sets up to my 1rm, but thats just because I felt like it was taking more out of me. How long do you take in between sets? I have heard about 3 minutes, what about you?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Give both ways a go and let me know which you like better. I am doing far less sets up to my 1rm, but thats just because I felt like it was taking more out of me. How long do you take in between sets? I have heard about 3 minutes, what about you?



I used to do far less sets, but I want to try it like this.  I keep reading places that doing 3 lifts at 90%+ is key.

Depends.  The rest time increases slowly throughout the sets.  I don't rest at all for the first 5 sets or so, at least outside of the time it takes to change the weights.  Once I convert to singles is when I start resting.  It starts at maybe an extra 30 seconds beyond plate changes, but moves up to as much as 3-5 minutes between the last couple attempts.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Cold Iron*
> Whoah, long time no see!  Where did you disappear to?  I'm about 195 and 12% body fat or so.



Good to see you again... 

I have just been busy with school/girlfriend.....Ok fine, I'm a slacker    

I like those numbers. They seems very impressive for you, as I tend to remember you as kind of a hard gainer/endo (Am I off base?) How many kcals you taking in?.... I'm going to shoot for about 200lbs 10% by summer, myself.

Your gallary is empty, how come?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2007)

Cold Iron said:


> Good to see you again...
> 
> I have just been busy with school/girlfriend.....Ok fine, I'm a slacker
> 
> ...



Slacker, get to work!  Hehe.  

Nah, I've been around that weight for a while.  I hadn't been working on gaining weight much for the past several months until recently.  Then I kinda slipped up with the holidays, and overall didn't get enough food, and ate some of the wrong stuff.  I've been more consistent the past two weeks or so.  

Also, I'm not a hardgainer per se, I just have a high metabolism (Maintenance is around 4100 calories at this weight, and 4300, which is my current intake. seems to be doing very little right now) and a paycheck that isn't big enough to compensate, haha.

Funny you ask about the gallery.  I did have some pictures in there, but I didn't like them because my face was all fucking weird in them.  I just took them out yesterday, but I intend to put more back in real soon.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2007)

*Thursday - GPP*

I did some more complexes.  Pretty much the same thing as last time.  I want to stay with the same weight/reps for a couple weeks and then increase the difficulty.  I think I will add a set.  Goddamn, I need to give myself more than 30 seconds of rest though.  I feel so fucking whipped when I do that!  Hehe.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Your maintenece cals are amazing to me. I wish I as more of an ecto, instead of more of an endo/meso. I would much rather be the meso/ecto variety. I can pack on bf so easily!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2007)

*Friday & Sunday - DE Squat/DL & DE Bench*



Double D said:


> Your maintenece cals are amazing to me. I wish I as more of an ecto, instead of more of an endo/meso. I would much rather be the meso/ecto variety. I can pack on bf so easily!



It's all about lots of walking, a fairly physical job, and consistently working out 6 days a week, haha.


*Foam + Warmup*

*DE Box Squats* - RI 30-45sec
45 x 5
95 x 3
135 x 2
155 - 8x2

*DE Deadlifts* - RI 30-45sec
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 - 10x1

*BB Reverse Lunges* - RI 90sec
95 x 5
135 - 3x10

*Fallouts* - RI 60sec
BW - 3x10

*Hypers* - RI 45sec
+45 - 3x12

*Chinups* - RI Random
BW x 40 total reps

*Stretching*



*DE Bench* - RI 30-45sec
45 x 5
95 x 3
125 - 9x3

*CG Incline Press* - RI 90sec
115 x 5
135 - 3x8

*Seated Rows* (Wide Pronated) - RI 60sec
135 x 5
195 - 4x8

*Blast Strap External Rotations* - RI 40sec
BW - 3x10



Squat workout was good.  Lunges still have my glutes a little sore.  Bench workout was meh.  I was tired as all Hell.  I had plans to do more but cut it short and didn't go for any records here.  The incline presses were harder than they should have been.  I skipped stretching to get out of there sooner because I saw it was snowing.  I happened to drive to work today.  Good thing I left too; it started getting a little shitty out there.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

Moooooooooo!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 22, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I used to do far less sets, but I want to try it like this.  I keep reading places that doing 3 lifts at 90%+ is key.
> 
> Depends.  The rest time increases slowly throughout the sets.  I don't rest at all for the first 5 sets or so, at least outside of the time it takes to change the weights.  Once I convert to singles is when I start resting.  It starts at maybe an extra 30 seconds beyond plate changes, but moves up to as much as 3-5 minutes between the last couple attempts.



Even though this info is basic, it's still very good, especially for someone like me, who may be a little - shall we say, 'happy' - with the weights, haha.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Fallouts?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Sup big brotha Pimp!!

Sticking to it and lookin great bro!!

Hows everything been?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 24, 2007)

*Monday & Tuesday - ME Squat/DL & GPP*

*fufu*
Meoooooooow!

*Squaggle*
Well, that's just one way of doing things.  I like it.

*DD*
They are kinda like rollouts with the ab wheel, except you are using blast straps and extending your arms while holding onto them.  You do these standing, so you have to get your feet close enough to your hands (Front to back that is) such that the resistance isn't overwhelming.

*DB*
Woo, it's The Bolt.  Things aren't too bad right now.  My client base just slipped a bit, but one of the trainers at my gym is moving to Cali.  He respects me as a trainer, so he wants to hook me up with some of his clients that have schedules to jive with mine.  Retribution is on the horizon.  I started another job one day a week as a host at a restaurant for a little extra "guaranteed" cash.  I also just bought a car.  Woo.

I forgot to mention that in the journal.  The only thing it needs is some paint on the front bumper.  Carfax report was clean.  Local seller.  Totally stock too (These cars are modified a lot, and mine will be too, heh).  I got a sweet ass deal too.  Here she is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...oryZ6204QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*Foam + Warmup*

*Box Squats 12" Box* - ME
45 x 5
75 x 5
105 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 3
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
285 x 1
305 x 1
325 x 1 *PR*
330 x Fail
Note: The PR was hard as Hell.  It went up at a decent pace, but I started to get a little excess forward lean.  I didn't tighten up like I should've.  330 didn't go far.  I got off the box a tiny bit, but that was it.  The previous attempt emptied my tank.

I used a solid 2 second pause or so on the box, so this was a great lift for me.  I should be able to do at least 340 without the box (Maybe, but I do get lower without the box), which would definitely be a nice PR for Olympic squats.


*Rack Deads Lowest Pin* - RI 120sec
225 x 3
315 x 1
405 - 2x4
Note: These were hard as Hell too.  The first set was a challenge, but not too bad.  The second set was much harder, and my grip wanted to go on the last rep.

*Rollouts* - RI 60sec
BW - 4x12

*Seated Good Mornings* - RI 60sec
135 x 5
175 - 3x10

*WG Pullups* - RI Random
BW - 30 total reps

*Stretch*


Yesterday I did a complex.  This time I increased the repetitions done on each exercise by 1 and added 15 seconds of rest in between complexes (45 seconds total).  My heart rate was a hair over 90% by the end of the 5 rounds.  After a couple weeks like this I will try to go back to 30-35 second rest periods.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats on the bawks squat PR. It probably emptied your tank a bit for the rack deadlifts. Think of squatting wider low bar anytime soon?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey, about those "box squats," I am confused.

I just did a google and read BodyBuilding.com's article on it.  "Sit back, not down."  What does that mean?  Like dont bend over like a Good Morning?

Also, I just started back doing ATG Squats.  From the way the article is written, box squats is a regression from ATGs but a progression to the average squatter.  

I was also wondering if Box Squatting is easier on the lower back or the same?  The article doesnt say anything about that...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hey, about those "box squats," I am confused.
> 
> I just did a google and read BodyBuilding.com's article on it. "Sit back, not down." What does that mean? Like dont bend over like a Good Morning?
> 
> ...


 
Box squats are a tool for powerlifters to learn how to squat like a powerlifter.  I would guess that if you are doing ATG squats, there might not be much carryover.  They aren't a regression per say, you just have to look at it like powerlifters only need to hit parallel, so this aids you in that.

sit back, not down means, that if you squat like a powerlifter, you are generally using a really wide leg stance, and if you picture the motion or do it yourself, you will see that it is difficult to go straight down, but if you move back, as in sitting in a chair, it is easier with the wide stance.  the box squats help you here as you learn to sit back on to the box and then explode off the box.

I would say powerlifter style squats are harder on the lower back if anything because these style of squats are more posterior chain based, so you use more hamstrings, glutes and lower back, per say, than in an olympic style squat where you use more quads.

hope that helped


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice numbers as usual, CP.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Everything Stewart said it great, but I'd also like to add that box squats will help you better produce force at the bottom of the squat. Because you sit back on the box, putting the weight on the box, then ascending. Almost like a pause squats. I think it would help fine with ATG squatting, seeing as you are training yourself in general to be stronger in the bottom of the lift.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 24, 2007)

You are one strong cow. Moooooooooo!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm, well I guess there goes that idea.

My gym doesnt have chairs let alone milk crates.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Everything Stewart said it great, but I'd also like to add that box squats will help you better produce force at the bottom of the squat. Because you sit back on the box, putting the weight on the box, then ascending. Almost like a pause squats. I think it would help fine with ATG squatting, seeing as you are training yourself in general to be stronger in the bottom of the lift.



Better yet, do an ATG squat during which you pause in the hole. Supporting the weight during this should only improve your core and back strength, really. The best option, of course, is to do overhead Bulgarian squats with a pause, haha.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice lower numbers CP. Came a long way huh?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you reached your goal yet?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

Grats on the new car!  My buddy had one of them...I never could get into cars I'm more of a truck guy heh.

Workouts look awsome as always!

Sorry to hear the clients aren't there anymore...but its kewl the other trainer is giving you some!  Man iw ish I was closer to you Id train w/ you LOL!

Speaking of training I was thinking w/ my circuits and all.  Since my physical is going to be a timed event should I train in a timed fashion.  Like continue to do circuit work for lets say 2 minutes and work my way up little by little?  So I get my endurance up to par with the physical abilities?  

I'm kicking ass w/ the circuits and am finally impoving due to consistancy but I dont want to be balls to the wall for the first minute then die out on minute 2 and 3.  Understand what I'm saying?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2007)

*fufu*
Eh, not really.  I might do it here and there, but high bar is more comfortable for me, especially going deep.

*AKIRA*
Even with Olympic style squats, you want to sit back.  You are always going to have to sit down, but the idea is to get you thinking of moving at the hips.  Your hips go back to initiate the movement, which allows you to better utilize the muscles around the hips (Glutes, hamstrings, adductors/abductors, internal/external rotators).

Oh, and good call on chiming in there Stewart.

*Bulk*
Thanks muh man.

*Baker*
Mooooooo indeed.

*DD*
I've come a good distance since I started, yeah.  How's WS been working for you?

*Shiznit*
Yeah man, check me out, I'm the one with the hair:






*DeadBolt*
Thanks, I like it.  Trucks have their appeal though.  Have you seen the Dodge Ram SRT-10?  Truck + viper engine = secksi.

Yes, basing it off time is a good idea if your test will be timed, no doubt.  Just try to work yourself up to the point so that you are working for the same time period at a higher intensity, or the same intensity for a longer time period, or both, so that the test is a breeze by the time you take it.


I'll post my workout later.  I'm in between classes right now.  Since they've started, and I've been doing a lot of research on getting my car in tip top shape and modifying it, I've slacked on posting on IM.  Need to make myself do it a bit more.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 25, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *DeadBolt*
> Thanks, I like it.  Trucks have their appeal though.  Have you seen the Dodge Ram SRT-10?  Truck + viper engine = secksi.
> 
> Yes, basing it off time is a good idea if your test will be timed, no doubt.  Just try to work yourself up to the point so that you are working for the same time period at a higher intensity, or the same intensity for a longer time period, or both, so that the test is a breeze by the time you take it.



Yea those things are badass!  An EMT in town let me drive his and man all I can say is scary!!!  I'd kill myself LMAO!

Thanks bro I'll have to doctor up my routine and run it by you.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Whenever I started westside, I was benching around 290 or so. I hit a high of 335 about 2 months ago. My squat has went from like 390 to I did 430x3 this week. That was the real improvement. My deadlift is pretty weak however. I dont get it, how can my squat be so high but my dead is around 440? Shouldnt I be deadlifting 500 or more?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2007)

*Monday - ME Squat/DL*

*DB*
Good luck on the test!

*DD*
Awesome work DD.  It varies from person to person, but I actually posted in your thread in the training section.


*Foam + Warmup*

*Front Squat* - ME
45 x 5
75 x 5
105 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
195 x 1
215 x 1
235 x 1
255 x 1
275 x Fail, Fail (Got stuck a bit above parallel.  First attempt I could've had it, but I kinda gave up.  This should've been "easy.")

*Good Mornings* - 90sec
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 1
265 - 2x5

*Hanging Pikeup* - 60sec
BW x 5, 5, 4

*Wide NG Pullups* - N/A
BW - 40 total reps

*Stretching*


Wow, I felt like asshole today.  Shitball sleep lead to lacking motivation.  I must say though, my form was on point for most of this stuff.  I kept the volume pretty low.  I might throw in another exercise next week if I get more than 4.5 hours of sleep before I go into the workout.

Yeah, I'm lazy and haven't posted here for a few days.  I have been working out consistently though.  Besides this workout, my others lately have been pretty good.  I've been pretty busy, plus I've been doing a lot of research and reading up on my car.  Installed motor mount and transmission mount inserts in it the other day.  Fun times.  Actually, the car work made my forearms really sore!  Haha.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Dont get frustrated CP, goodmornings are strong. Atleast take something positive from it. You'll kick ass next time.


----------



## fufu (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't even workout with that little sleep, you the man.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2007)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*DD*
Eh, those were aight.  I have done more I think.  Maybe not.  I don't remember.  I wasn't disappointed with those.  I just need to get some sleep and I'll be fine.  I don't function well on under 6 hours.

*fufu*
Thanks, heh.


Did complexes today.  Yup, that's all you're getting from me, hah.


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2007)

Bastard!


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Nor do I. And the daughters have been waking me up at 6 every morning and I havent gotten to sleep until 1 until last night. However I get to start midnights tonight. Now that sucks, but I get the best sleep on those!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 31, 2007)

*Wednesday - ME Bench Press*

*fufu*
You rang?

*DD*
Ah, children, the scourge of the slumber world, haha.


*Foam + Warmup*

*Decline Bench Press* ME
45 x 5
75 x 5
105 x 3
135 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1
Note: 265 was pretty solid.  Form was good and it went up pretty quick as far as lifts at that intensity go.  275 was SLOW.  It took a good 80 seconds or so to finish.  Low/mid lockout was the toughest.  I got it up some, but locking it out was a fucking battle.  Form didn't get bad though.

*CG JM Press* 60sec
95 - 3x10

*1 Arm DB Rows (Hand/Knee Support)* 60sec
70 x 5
100 - 3x8

*Pushups* 90sec
+90 - 2x6

*NG Face Pulls* 45sec
#8 - 3x12

*Stretch*


Not a bad workout.  I felt alright today.  Sleep was okay, but then I got a nice nap in before the workout that made all the difference in the world.  Declines felt pretty solid, but there is some room for improvement technique wise; I haven't done these in a while.  CG JM presses are really hard!  I can do a lot more weight with a wider grip, but man did these get my triceps going.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2007)

80 sec for 1 rep!  That would be incredible to watch...haha.

hey, did you ever check out that exercise database I sent w/progression levels?  Anything to add?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 31, 2007)

You really aren't exaggerating 80 seconds? If not, that's crazy. During a lift, 20 seconds is a LOT. Hell, 5 seconds often seems slow to me.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah dude 80 seconds sounds aweful! Good pick on those DB Rows. Love those!


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Great workout!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2007)

Jsus CP, what are you weighing now? Nice decline bench dude.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 7, 2007)

*P-funk*
Haha, 8 seconds is what I meant.

Actually, could you send it again?  I usually save all the e-mails I get, but I can't seem to find it...

*Sean*
Yup, 80 seconds.  Haha.  8 seconds sir.

*DD*
Haven't done them in a while.  I think I'll lower the weight the next time I do them and make my form a little more strict.  I think most everyone uses rotation on these.  There is no way people could be rowing so much otherwise.

*fufu*
Thanks.

*KelJu*
Still around 195.  I just don't have the money to eat more right now.  It's too ridiculous as is.


Wow, I haven't posted here in a week huh?  Well, I have been working out, just slacking on the posting.  I'll get back to it soon.  I'm not going to do it right now.  I need to get back to my homework, heh.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome back.

Wow, it did seem like a long time now that I thought about it. I have a nice thread in training waiting for you. 

How are things? Busy I assume?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 7, 2007)

Howdy, welcome back Cow.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thursday - GPP*

*fufu*
Hah, thanks.  A week isn't too bad.  I promise I'll be posting more.  I'll start by posting today's workout.

*Baker*
I feel so loved.  I think I'm having our baby right now.


*Complex - 2x16kg kettlebells* - RI 45sec
5 rounds total - 7 repetitions per lift:
RDL
Bent Row
Swing
Sumo DL
Snatch
Front Squat
Push Press


Bam.  I did a proper warmup and stretching too, I just didn't write it, heh.

Also, I did some 3 minute step test in one of my classes to get my VO2 max.  I had to extrapolate the number based on other numbers because I was just a little bit off their available table in our textbook.  It was estimated at 64.1 ml/kg/min, which I was happy with.  We'll see how it compares when I do some of the other tests.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 8, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *fufu*
> 
> 
> Also, I did some 3 minute step test in one of my classes to get my VO2 max.  I had to extrapolate the number based on other numbers because I was just a little bit off their available table in our textbook.  It was estimated at 64.1 ml/kg/min, which I was happy with.  We'll see how it compares when I do some of the other tests.





We did this beep test in basketball class last year.  It kind of fun..almost everyone stopped real early though.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope things are going well with the new jorbs and training. We want the cow pimp!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

We miss you Cow...


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2007)

fufu said:


> Hope things are going well with the new jorbs and training. We want the cow pimp!



New jorbs? I thought he was still training people full time??? 

Anyway, where are the damn workouts?!


----------



## fufu (Feb 12, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> New jorbs? I thought he was still training people full time???
> 
> Anyway, where are the damn workouts?!




Well, new jorb. I think he said he is working as a host one day a week now. He has school too I believe.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2007)

*ME Squat/DL - Monday*

*Nate K*
Do you remember the name of the test by chance?

*fufu*
Things are going good.  Client el has picked back up, but goddamn I have so little free time it's ridiculous.

*Baker*
Wow, that cat is not happy about wearing the cow outfit.  Thanks, haha.

*Sean*
Yeah, I'm still training, but as fufu said, I picked up a job as a host one day a week at this restaurant.  Hopefully my client base stays a little more stable for a few months.  I will probably quit that job if it does; I want a day off.


*Zercher Squats* - ME Unload
45 x 5
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 8
Note: Just worked up to a semi 8RM.  I could've done significantly more actually, but I just stayed in my comfort zone as I have never really used much in the way of weight on this exercise.

*GHR* - 90RI
Yellow Assist - 4x6

*Hanging Leg Raises* - 60RI
BW x 8, 8, 4+4
Note: Did this pretty slow and controlled, hanging from a pullup bar, with straight legs.  For the last four reps I raised my legs up with my knees bent and did the negative portion of the exercise with straight legs.

*Reverse Sled Drags* - 60RI
180 - 3xRound Trips

*Blast Strap Chinups* - N/A
40 total reps


Not a bad workout today.  I'm unloading on just the ME portion of the workouts.  I'm going to be unloading the RE/ME/DE stuff separately and see how that goes.  Every 4 weeks I'll unload the ME work, 6 weeks for the RE work, and I think I'll keep the DE work in there and just do kind of a full unload when the ME/RE unloads coincide.

Again, my workouts are going fine, but I'm just busy as all Hell.  I'm going to make a couple posts in the training section and get to work on some studying.  Also, I did a 280 front squat last week with some left in the tank (285-290 was definitely possible) which I didn't post.  I was happy after that abysmal 255 I did the previous week.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/beep.htm


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats on the front squat! 

That is also an interesting way to go about deloading. 

How did you like the Zercher squats? I like them, but the bar feels uncomfortable in the crook of my arm when I load too much weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the front squat!
> 
> That is also an interesting way to go about deloading.
> 
> * How did you like the Zercher squats? I like them, but the bar feels uncomfortable in the crook of my arm when I load too much weight.*



Wear a long sleeved shirt/sweat-shirt and bunch the sleeves up around your elbow... It helps a little bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tuesday - GPP*

*Nate K*
Interesting stuff.  Thanks.

*fufu*
Yeah, I was fairly happy with it.  I think I have a little more in me, but I wasn't going to push it.  Actually, another reason I didn't go heavier is I had a little fluid in my knee from overusage.  I had played football on Superbowl Sunday that left it a little swollen.  In retrospect, I probably should've given it more rest even though it felt okay by then, heh.

*Sean*
I used a couple of those pads people put on the bar for doing back squats.  It made things bearable.  Dunno how people do that shit with like 400 pounds.


I did some complexes today.  Good stuff, but fucking brutal as always.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2007)

*Wednesday - ME Bench*

*DB Bench Press* - ME Unload
25s x 8
50s x 5
75s x 3
100s x 5
Note: This was somewhat tough.  Another repetition was possible, but since that was an unload here I didn't feel the need to go for it.

*Incline Bench Press* - RI90
135 x 5
185 - 2x5
Note: Second set was pretty hard.  The last repetition went up pretty slow.

*Prone Incline DB Rows* - RI60
50s x 5
75s x 10, 10, 8

A1 *Blast Strap Pushups* - RI60
Feet Elevated +40 - 3x8
A2 *Blast Strap Rows* - RI60
Feet Elevated +40 - 3x6

*Scaption Raise + Shrug* - RI45
12.5s - 3x12


Pretty solid workout.  I got basically the foam rolling, dynamic warmup, and bulk of the workout done in about an hour.  I followed up with stretching for another 15 minutes or so after I finished.  I enjoyed this workout.  I didn't kill myself, but I had to work pretty hard on a couple of sets in there.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice job Cow.  Did you use a vest for the strap pushups and rows?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job Cow.  Did you use a vest for the strap pushups and rows?



Thanks.  Yeah, vests are fun.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Thursday - GPP*

I did some incline treadmill sprints in an interval fashion today.  I did a 5 minute warmup walking at 4mph on a 12% grade, then I did 10 sprints for 30 seconds a piece at a 9% grade and 10MPH, then a cooldown at 3.5mph on a 12% grade.  In between the incline sprints I just paced back and forth across the gym really fast.  It did it's thing pretty good.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2007)

*Friday & Sunday - DE Squat/DL & DE Bench*

I'm too lazy to post up stuff right now.  I need to get started on some homework and get to sleep.

Just wanted to say that I didn't slack off.  I did get those workouts in.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

you have been busy as of late!  School kicking your ass right now?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2007)

*Monday & Tuesday - Squat/Deadlift ME & GPP*



P-funk said:


> you have been busy as of late!  School kicking your ass right now?



School in and of itself is okay.  Combined with working 7 days a week and lots of commuting, it kinda kicks my ass yeah.


*Rack Deadlift* ME
45 x 5
95 x 5
135 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
365 x 1
405 x 1
455 x 1
465 x 1 *PR*
Note: This was done on the lower pin in the rack.  This is the low end of midshin.  The plates sit 2-3 inches off the ground.  Pull was good, albeit slow, but I only locked it and held for a second before my grip took a shit.

*GHR* RI90
Yellow Assist - 5x6

*Hanging Leg Raises* RI60
BW - 3x8
Note: These were pretty slow and controlled, enough so that swinging was little to none.

*Reverse Sled Drags* RI60
180 - 3x2RoundTrips

*Blast Strap Chinups* N/A
50 total reps


Today I did the following...

*Circuit A x 3* RI30
Body squats x 25
Body rows feet elevated x 10
Pushups feet elevated x 20
Treadmill push x 30sec

*Circuit B x 3* RI30
Walking lunges x Round Trip
Chinups x 6
Hindu pushups x 10
Treadmill push x 30sec

*Solid State Segment*
15mins - 3.7mph @ 12% incline


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

I dig the sled drags!!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice Pull Pimp... What are your current maxes on the 3 PL lifts?

Also, where do you do your sled drags?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2007)

*Wednesday - ME Bench*

*Double D*
They are pretty fun.  I've been throwing them in a lot.

*Sean*
Deadlift is about 450, squat is like 325+, and bench should be about 265.  

The squat I feel is a bit higher.  That number is based off a box squat where I actually stopped for a solid 1-2 seconds on the box too, so I know with the help of elastic energy I could hit more.  Also, if I actually stopped at competition depth and/or squatted PL style I could probably add more, but I don't care.  I just like Oly squatting better; it feels more natural and comfortable to me.

Bench I'm basing off the fact that yesterday I pushed 255 from a dead stop (Suspended bench).

Nothing spectacular.  Honestly, until the last few weeks I had been taking a break from heavy lifting.  I'm glad I did, but I need to get my lifts back up.  The only thing that stays going up is my deadlift.  My bench sucks balls right now for whatever reason.


*Suspended Bench* ME
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 3
105 x 3
125 x 3
145 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 1
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1
265 x Fail
Note: Pins were set so that the bar actually touched my chest.  245 went up fast and rock solid.  255 went up at a decent pace, but there was a definite slow down.  It wasn't an 8 second 1RM like sometimes though.  265 moved a couple inches off the pins, but then it died.  I kept pushing for a few more seconds though.

*Incline Bench* RI90
135 x 5
185 - 3x5
Note: Kept weight the same, but added a set.  Last set was pretty hard.

*Prone Incline DB Rows* RI60
50s x 6
75s - 3x10

*Blast Strap Pushups* RI60 
Superset 
*Blast Strap Rows* RI60
40XVest - 3x9 
40XVest - 3x7

*DB Scaption Raise + Shrug* RI45
Forget?  Some light ass weight for high reps.  Heh.


Pretty good workout.  Happy with the suspended bench press.  That's where my regular bench was a few weeks ago, and the regular bench was harder than this was.  That's a good sign that WS is bringing back my strength from my heavy lifting hiatus.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2007)

Finally a workout posted! Looks good.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Today I did the following...
> 
> *Circuit A x 3* RI30
> Body squats x 25
> ...



Dayum.

Thats awesome...

I can't imagine the conditioning that takes, haha. Nice work!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2007)

*Thursday - GPP*

*fufu*
I'm trying, heh.

*Gaz*
It's fun stuff.  I feel like it's nothing serious.  My conditioning isn't that great really.


For the workout I did basically the same thing as Tuesday.  I like keeping the conditioning workouts different, but for some reason I like the basic compound lifts for my strength training.


A few good things that have nothing to do with exercise: One, I just got a little raise.  It puts my base pay where my bonus was before, and added about 10% additional pay to the bonus (I get a bonus if I complete 48 sessions for a two week pay period after cancellations are factored in).  Two, my client el is way back up.  In fact, I'm close to cracking a consistent 30 hours (That's counting cancellations; I think I schedule just over 30 right now if everyone showed up), which would mean I could get free health insurance.  Also, it hopefully means within a few months I can quit my other job.  I want my Saturdays back, heh.  As well, I finally got the title for my car and registered it the other day.  I have temp tags so I can get it inspected, but it's drivable.  God that took for-fucking-ever.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I cant recall the last time I looked in this journal and really noticed the bench numbers. Seems they are respectablly higher than the last time they caught my eye!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I cant recall the last time I looked in this journal and really noticed the bench numbers. Seems they are respectablly higher than the last time they caught my eye!



My bench has always been decent, but never actually good, heh.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

You seem more like a lower kinda guy to me anyways huh? Kinda like the fuster as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *fufu*
> I'm trying, heh.
> 
> *Gaz*
> It's fun stuff.  I feel like it's nothing serious.  My conditioning isn't that great really.



Modest! I aspire to get my conditioning as good as yours, sir.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 27, 2007)

*Update on Stuff*

*DD*
I like both really.  I definitely love the deadlift and squat beacuse of the sheer weight being moved though.

*Gaz*
I appreciate that Gaz.


Okay, so I haven't been slacking on workouts, just posts again.  Recently they have had me start mentoring trainers at my gym; I don't recall if I mentioned that here.  One hasn't started training yet and they want me spending 5-8 hours per week with him for a couple weeks, another guy I have been meeting with maybe 1 hour per week, and then they want to add someone on top of that.  It's almost too much.

Anyway, all this with school in addition to various other random bullshit has lead to me sacrificing sleep.  I have been sleeping like shit lately.  I'm going to unload this week, and I'm going to stop doing Westside for a little bit.  I just don't think I can adequately recover from doing Westside like this.  I've been feeling more rundown lately.  I'm going to bring down the intensity a little bit, go back to 3 days of lifting, and return to a full body program.  I'll still have strength work in there, but not 1RMs for a bit.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, you are a very smart guy and those trainers will be getting quite a load of great info. Hopefully they can retain alot of it.

You're working hard and paying the bills, you the man.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, you are a very smart guy and those trainers will be getting quite a load of great info. Hopefully they can retain alot of it.
> 
> You're working hard and paying the bills, you the man.



Thanks fufu.  I'm trying.  I'm also working on getting these modifications done to my car that I want, heh.  I'll probably keep this other job until about summer time so that I can keep on doing that while having some reserve in the bank.

I got a nice break today.  My 5:15 and 6:30 clients cancelled/rescheduled and so did my 8:30 client.  So, I only had one client (Though I get paid for the 8:30PM client because he called less than 24 hours in advance).  That let me take a little nap after I got back from class today, which made a huge difference.  I did only a small amount of upper body work yesterday, like 8 sets total for the workout and nothing difficult.  Friday I will do an easy full body workout.  Monday I will come back and start kicking my ass again, heh.

I worked out after my 7:30 client and did a little 30 minute cardio session: about 20 minutes of bodyweight stuff in circuits and then finished with 10 minutes of some solid state incline treadmill walking.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2007)

*Monday*

*Back Squats* RI120
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 2
260 - 3x5

Note: This is about 80% of my 1RM.  It seemed harder than it should have been, but a tad bit more was probably doable.  I tore my boxers doing these today, heh.

A1 *DB Bench Press* RI60
(3-2-1 Tempo)
30s x 6
50s x 4
70s x 8
65s x 8
60s x 8
A2 *Seated Row - Wide Pronated* RI60
(3-1-2 Tempo)
#4 x 6
#7 x 4
#10 - 3x8

Note: OMFG tempo restrictions suck balls.  I have to take a serious kick in the ego for these, but it should be good for hypertrophy.  It will also make shit seem easy when I go back to a more natural tempo.

B1 *RDL* RI60
(3-2-1 Tempo)
185 x 5
255 x 8
245 x 8
B2 *DB Overhead Extensions* RI60
65 - 2x8

Note: Fuck you tempo!  My grip was dying on the RDLs and my triceps were pumped for like 40 minutes after the workout.


I will do a bit more volume next time.  I cut out my last pairing because I was running short on time.  I was happy with this workout though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Good stuff. Tearing boxers is also a good indicator you are going deep enough. 

Tempos are brutal. I did unsupported DB rows with a 3 second hold at top...ugh. My back was done though. It is a good way to train if you have restricted amounts of weights/


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Good to hear a boxer tearing story that doesn't involve Andrew and Sean.  
Looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good to hear a boxer tearing story that doesn't involve Andrew and Sean.
> Looking good
> 
> 
> ...



 Most is it's Fufu's fault.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 5, 2007)

ROFL.... well.... whatevah!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 8, 2007)

*Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday - GPP, Weights, GPP*

*fufu*
True about dealing with restricted weights (Like a hotel gym).  Still though, it's a good challenge.  I wonder if I'll notice changes in muscularity.

*Baker*
Pfft, those stories are a dime a dozen.


Did GPP on Tues and Thurs.  Standard stuff, some sled dragging, bodyweight stuff, jump rope, etc.


Wednesday I did heavy chinups, and then tempo restricted stuff on military presses, 1 arm dumbbell rows, bulgarian squats, and drag curls.  OMFG on the squats.  First of all, I had to use 25s.  Mind you, I can do about 5 reps with 90-95s.  I did 8 repetitions per leg and they were on fire.  Seriously, that was the worst burn I've ever experienced.  I didn't even get 8 on the last set.  I've done sets of 12 with 30 second rest intervals with more weight than that.  Tempo is ridiculous.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2007)

Its weird how one variable can totally fuck all the other variables over.

Its like your training program is my office.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Adding tempo to Bulgarian squats? You are crazy.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the temple of tempo where your pain will only be your gain!


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 13, 2007)

*Monday*

*Gaz*
It totally changes things.  I seriously feel like a panzy hoisting these girl weights around, but I figure I should try it.  I seriously have almost never done anything with tempo save for the occasional pause squats or something.

*fufu*
I realized that as soon as I finished.  Wow that hurt, heh.

*Bulk*
Couldn't have said it better myself.  Heh.


*Squat* 120RI
275 - 3x3
Note: Fairly hard, but I could've done a few more pounds.  That last rep of the last two sets came up semi slow, but I can always crank out another repetition or two with squats, heh.

A1 *DB Bench* 60RI
65s x 9, 9, 8
A2 *Seated Row (WG Pronated)* 60RI
#10 x 9, 9, 8

B1 *RDL* 60RI
245 x 9, 7, 6
Note: Grip grip grip.  Man, my forearms were fucking pumped to Hell.  Also, I rested to the bar for a second to switch grips on the last set.
B2 *DB Overhead Extensions* 60RI
65 x 9, 8, 7

*L Lateral Raise + External Rotation* 45RI


Again, I used a 3 second negative, 2 second pause, and quick concentric on all of these except the squats and the shoulder prehab stuff at the end.  Fucking slow reps are death.

Also, I still haven't been slacking on workout, only posting.  I'm on spring break this week, so I get to catch up on sleep a little.  I got 9 hours last night.  Feels soooo good.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Gaz*
> It totally changes things.  I seriously feel like a panzy hoisting these girl weights around, but I figure I should try it.  I seriously have almost never done anything with tempo save for the occasional pause squats or something.



It does seem brutal, haha. I cant imagine a 3 second positive, that must totally shag you on the big compounds.

Do you think itd end up with strength gains if you went back to regular tempos? I havent read much on varying tempos.


----------



## fufu (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the Bulgarians came up with their squats not as a means to train unilateral leg strength, but as a means of torture.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> I think the Bulgarians came up with their squats not as a means to train unilateral leg strength, but as a means of torture.



Probably


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Pimp if your own go to fufus journal fast plz.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 14, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*Gazhole*
Yeah, it's rough.  I don't think there will be anything much in the way of strength gains here, unless I were to improve force output via increased muscle mass.  However, I'm reducing calories and going to cut down a few pounds, so that will most likely not happen.  I am still keeping in a small volume of strength work to make sure I don't turn into a complete pussy, heh.

*fufu*
I think I might agree with you.

*Brutus*
Well, I'm a day late, but I'll check it out after this post.


*Chinups* RI120
+75 x 3
+65 x 3, 3
Note: Probably shouldn't have dropped to 65.  The first set felt pretty hard, but 65 was too easy.  I think my nervous system just wasn't fully fired up yet.  I feel I could've had the 3 sets without too much trouble.

A1 *Military Press* RI60
85 x 9, 8, 7
A2 *1 Arm DB Row* RI60
55 - 3x9

B1 *Bulgarian DB Squat* RI60
25s - 3x8
Note: OMFG PAIN BURN DEATH TORTURE EVIL SATAN KILL DESTROY.
B2 *Drag Curls* RI60
50 - 3x9

*Lying External Rotations* RI45
15s - 3x15


Fucking slow ass tempo.  I think I'm going to stop this soon.  Seriously, these panzy weights are pissing me off.  I feel like I should try it though, heh.  Maybe I'll give it another go when I'm actually in a caloric surplus again.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Note: OMFG PAIN BURN DEATH TORTURE EVIL SATAN KILL DESTROY.*

 

Hi Cow. Looks like you and DOMS need to start a support group for people who like the pain.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2007)

> Fucking slow ass tempo. I think I'm going to stop this soon. Seriously, these panzy weights are pissing me off. I feel like I should try it though, heh. Maybe I'll give it another go when I'm actually in a caloric surplus again.



Meh, "panzy weights" is more of an ego thing.

Eccentrics and Isometrics are great.  You can accelerate what you can't decelerate and stop.  It will make you stronger in the long run.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Meh, "panzy weights" is more of an ego thing.
> 
> Eccentrics and Isometrics are great.  *You can* accelerate what you can't decelerate and stop.  It will make you stronger in the long run.



You mean "can't?" heh.


----------



## fufu (Mar 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Meh, "panzy weights" is more of an ego thing.
> 
> Eccentrics and Isometrics are great.  You can accelerate what you can't decelerate and stop.  It will make you stronger in the long run.



Don't feed him that!

CP I want to see 405 lb deadlifts to failure! I don't care how much you round your back!!!!


----------



## Nate K (Mar 15, 2007)

Lighhhhtt Weighhht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> You mean "can't?" heh.



you know what I meant.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 21, 2007)

*Monday & Tuesday*

*Baker*
Haha, I could see that.

*P-funk*
Perhaps you're right.  I seriously can't stand it though.  It's just obnoxious to lift that slow.  I stopped for now, but I'm thinking I might implement it again.  Next time I'll just throw in one or two lifts per workout like that so I can have some ego lifts, heh.

Plus, I feel like it's smarter to do this kind of training when I'm trying to gain weight, no lose it.

*fufu*
Heh.  I can probably do like 4?  Just a guess.

*Nate*
Ronnie says what?


*Squat* RI120
295 - 5x1

A1 *DB Bench* RI90
90s - 3x6
A2 *RDL* RI90
335 - 3x6

B1 *Seated Row WG Pronated* RI60
#12.5 - 3x10
B2 *Incline Press* RI60
155 x 10, 9, 8

*Rotator Stuff*


On Tuesday I did some circuit stuff.  I threw in a little bit of low level agility stuff, sprints, bodyweight exercises, etc.  I was getting my heart rate really high.  I was hitting 185-190bpm or so, probably more because by the time I finish counting my heart beats it has already slowed down a little bit.  Good times.

I'll try to post up today's workout tonight.


----------



## fufu (Mar 21, 2007)

Good stuff, how are classes going? Do you graduate this semester?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wednesday*



fufu said:


> Good stuff, how are classes going? Do you graduate this semester?



Thanks fufu.  I'm on the midlife graduation plan.  I should graduate when I'm like 42.  Seriously though, I have no idea.  I will have 88 credits at the end of this semester.  Going to school part time sucks balls.  There were a couple semesters I only took 1-2 classes.  Plus, a lot of those credits are essentially worthless, as I started full time when I had a different major.  I'm going to try and request that they give me an associates degree even though I lack a couple of classes come the end of this semester.  I'm going to talk to the department head and see if I can convince her.


*Chinups* RI120
+90 - 5x1

A1 *Military Press* RI90
135 x 6, 6, 5
A2 *1-Arm DB Rows* RI90
90 - 3x6

B1 *Bulgarian Squats* RI60
50s - 3x10
B2 *WG Pullups* RI60
BW - 3x10

*Stability Ball Serratus Pushups*


That's all she wrote.  I probably had a bit more in me on the rows, but my form was good.  Virtually no twisting of the torso to get the weight up, which I see pretty much everyone do.

Lately I've been making myself sleep a little more, and it makes a difference.  I felt pretty strong overall, and I have been feeling much better as a result.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2007)

> P-funk
> Perhaps you're right. I seriously can't stand it though. It's just obnoxious to lift that slow. I stopped for now, but I'm thinking I might implement it again. Next time I'll just throw in one or two lifts per workout like that so I can have some ego lifts, heh.



take a look at my journal where I have recently talked about drumming up a totally new program (a different shift from what I typically do) and focus on eccentrics and isometrics on various days along with power work.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2007)

*Thursday*



P-funk said:


> take a look at my journal where I have recently talked about drumming up a totally new program (a different shift from what I typically do) and focus on eccentrics and isometrics on various days along with power work.



I will do just that.

So, I did the Bruce treadmill protocol today.  Another VO2 max test.  This one is hard.  You start off walking 1.7MPH on a 10% grade.  Every 3 minutes you increase the grade by 2% and the speed by .8-.9MPH.  I finished stage 4 and then called it going 4.2MPH @ 16%.  So, I hit the 15th minute.  I probably could have done another minute or so, but that's pushing it.  My heart rate was hovering around 188-190 at that point, although it did stabilize there.  According to an online calculator I used (I still have to do my own calculations) I got a VO2 max of 55.1mL/kg/min, which is pretty damned good!

Later I did some incline treadmill intervals, but kept it short since I had already done that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm breathing hard just thinking about it...


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 25, 2007)

*Friday & Sunday*



Bakerboy said:


> I'm breathing hard just thinking about it...



Heh, indeed.


*Bench Press* 120RI
250 - 5x1

A1 *Trap Bar Deadlift* 90RI
365 - 3x5
A2 *WG Pulldown* 90RI
#14 - 3x6

B1 *Seated DB OH Press* 60RI
65 x 8, 7, 8
B2 *Standing 1-Arm High Cable Row* 60RI
#10 - 3x10

*Towel Chinups*


Pretty good workout overall.  Bench press felt pretty strong, even to the 5th set.  I'm still a tad dissapointed in my trap bar deadlifts.  I've done conventional deadlifts off a platform with that weight, but it was better than last time.  I think I just need to get back in the groove with them.  The improvement is coming back pretty quick.

Actually, I'm surprised I'm doing so well in a caloric deficit.  I'm going gradually though.  I've lost a pound or so in the past 2 weeks.  This week I'm going to cut another 300 calories of mostly carbohydrate out of my diet.  I'm determined to get stronger on this cut.  I don't care what people say about that not happening.  I'm keeping every ounce of muscle I have goddammit.

Today, Sunday, I just went for a fairly light jog outside.  It was really really nice out.  Saturday I didn't workout.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

why are you dieting?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 27, 2007)

*Monday & Tuesday*



P-funk said:


> why are you dieting?



Because I feel like leaning out more.  I have fat boy syndrome where I always think I need to cut, heh.  I want to get into the single digits again if I can without too much trouble.


*Squat* 120RI
265 - 3x5

A1 *DB Bench* 90RI
95s - 3x6
A2 *RDL* 90RI
340 - 3x6

B1 *WG Pronated Seated Row* 60RI
#13 - 3x10
B2 *Incline Press* 60RI
155 x 10, 10, 8

*Should Prehab*


Good workout overall.  Squats were fucking hard.  Man I never realized quite how much my strength took a shit in the past couple months of garbage sleep, less than optimal dieting, and whack programs.  Well, I guess it's not too bad, but it could be better.

Today I did some GPP stuff.  Good times.


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2007)

You're still doing it and learning, you deserve a medal!'

Strong RDL's non the less.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2007)

*Wednesday & Thursday*

*fufu*
Haha, thanks.

*Chinup* 120RI
+55 - 3x5

A1 *Military Press* 90RI
140 x 6, 5, 4
A2 *1-Arm DB Rows* 90RI
95 - 3x6

B1 *DB Bulgarian Squat* 60RI
52.5s - 3x10
B2 *WG Pullup* 60RI
+5 x 10, 10, 8

*Shoulder Prehab*


Pretty decent workout.  My strength seems to be holding steady or maybe improving very slightly despite my caloric deficit, so I'm pleased.  As soon as I drop another 3-4 pounds I'll start adding back again at an extremely slow pace, and then buck it up again come fall/winter.

Today I did incline treadmill sprints.

That's all the detail you're getting.  I went straight from class to work today, and up at 4:30 tomorrow, so sleepy time!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff, how are classes going? Do you graduate this semester?



ur not cheating on me are you....


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> ur not cheating on me are you....



Why you gotta bring your whoring to this thread?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2007)

*Friday & Sunday*

*Bench Press* RI120
220 - 3x4

A1 *Trap Bar Deadlift* RI90
365 - 3x6
A2 *WG Pulldown* RI90
#14.5 x 5, 5, 4

B1 *Seated DB Press* RI60
65s x 9, 8, 6
B2 *Standing 1Arm High Row* RI60
#10.5 x 10, 10, 8


Done.  Not amazing numbers, but not bad.  Deadlifts and rows made me sore in the traps for a day.  Next time I'm going for more.  We'll see how my lifts progress.  Based on improvements and lack thereof in the next week or two I will implement an unload.  If I keep making improvements then I won't unload.

Today I went for an active recovery jog.  Nothing super intense.  25-30 minutes of moderate intensity activity.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

:Hiya: Pimp. Looking good.  What type of program are you planning to do after you unload? Summer is just around the corner- got to look good at the beach.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 3, 2007)

*Monday*



Bakerboy said:


> :Hiya: Pimp. Looking good.  What type of program are you planning to do after you unload? Summer is just around the corner- got to look good at the beach.



Probably something pretty similar to what I'm doing now.  I really like this program thus far, though I may go back to more of an undulating shceme instead of this concurrent periodization that I'm doing now.


*Squat* RI120
280 - 3x3

A1 *DB Bench Press* RI90
100s x 6, 5, 5
A2 *RDL* RI90
345 - 3x6

B1 *WG Pronated Seated Row* RI60
#13.5 x 10, 10, 8
B2 *Incline Bench* RI60
155 x 10, 10, 8.9999 (BAH)
Note: I couldn't quite lockout the incline press.  My triceps just gave out.  I got it high enough that I racked it, but I couldn't get that last inch.  Nonetheless, this was better than last time, where rep 8 on the last set was a slow and arduous battle.


Done.  Pretty solid workout.  Nothing spectacular, but felt generally pretty strong.  The DB bench felt really good.  The squats were really hard, and the last rep on each set was slow.


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

Good shit my man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 3, 2007)

^ here, here!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 9, 2007)

*Monday*

Thanks fellas.  I've been slacking on posts here again, but here she blows...


*Squat* RI120
300x5x1

A1 *DB Bench* RI90
100sx6,6,5
A2 *RDL*RI90
350x3x6

B1 *WG Seated Row* RI60
#13.5x3x10
B2 *Incline Bench* RI60
160x9,9,8

*Shoulder Prehab*


Pretty solid workout today.  I wasn't rushed too bad, though I kept moving at a pretty good clip.  Strength is still inching up or maintaining depending on the lift, but things have slowed down.  I had to work my ass off for those 5 pounds on the RDLs and squats, and that extra rep on the DB bench.  Those squats were really fucking hard.  Every single rep I did slowed down really good at the sticking point.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Good Lord, I know what those exercises are!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy cow. Nice.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice.

Looks like you are close to making a PR on the RDL's?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2007)

*DOMS*
Yeah, I'm trying to stick to the basics for the most part.  They work, and work well.

*BB*
Thanks mang.

*fufu*
Maybe?  I forget.  I would have to go through my journals on here.  My hard copy log got totally trashed because of a spilled protein shake with a bunch of dextrose in it, heh.


----------



## fufu (Apr 10, 2007)

I spilled a protein shake looking at your workout...


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I spilled a protein shake looking at your workout...



I spilled a protein shake in my pants just for you.


*Treadmill*
4mph@12% x 10mins
4.5mph@12% x 5mins
4mph@12% x 5mins
4.5mph@12% x 5mins
4mph@12% x 5mins


Boom, done.  That's all.  Some solid state cardio.  My heart rate was in the 75-85% of max pretty much the whole time.  I'm trying to space out my higher intensity cardio a little better.  So, my new plan is:

Sunday: HIIT
Monday: Full body
Tuesday: Cardio
Wednesday: Full body
Thrusday: HIIT
Friday: Full body
Saturday: Off

I think that should workout a little better.  Lately my legs have been sore like 4-5 days of the week, haha.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 11, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*Chinup* RI120
+100x5x1

A1 *Military Press* RI90
140x6,6,4
A2 *1Arm Row* RI90
100x7,6,6

B1 *Bulgarian Squat* RI60
60sx3x8
B2 *WG Pullups* RI60
+10x3x8

*SB Pushup Plus* RI45
BWx3x12


Pretty decent workout.  Chinups felt pretty good.  I was pretty close to getting that 5th rep on the military presses, but it wasn't quite happening.  Still, last time I pressed up the 4th rep really slow and had nothing left in me.  I think I'm going to switch things around next week, but I'm not sure about unloading yet.  I thinking I might change stuff around and see how it works out.  I want to see some performance decreases, or I'll just got another 6 weeks before I unload.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Woot woot! Wow that's a HUGE chin up. 

Have you ever tried these they are really . I do them from a bar like this sometimes I can't do that many but I really like them.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2007)

*Thursday*



Bakerboy said:


> Woot woot! Wow that's a HUGE chin up.
> 
> Have you ever tried these they are really . I do them from a bar like this sometimes I can't do that many but I really like them.



Thanks.  I think I could do a tiny bit more, but I figured 5 of those was enough.  Yes, I have done those before actually.  I can't touch my body to the bar though; not quite.


*Treadmill*
2.5mph@12% x 1min
3mph@12% x 1min

8 Rounds:
Rest 15sec
3.5mph@12% x 1min
Rest 15sec
10.2mph@12% x 30sec

3mph@12% x 1min
3mph x 1min


Just some intervals today.  I want to do these more so I can make a more concrete progression than my random GPP workouts.  I'll find a way to include those again, but for now this is all I can handle in addition to the weights.  I'm thinking I might do a toned down version of the normal circuits for an active recovery day.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 16, 2007)

*Monday - ME Squat/DL*

*Sumo Deadlift* ME
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x1
355x1
395x1
435x1
445x1

Note: I've never pulled that much sumo before.  My best in the past was 425.  This time 445 went up slow but steady.  However, my grip felt a bit loose at the top, though I held the lockout position for a second or two before lowering it back down.

*Good Morning* RI90
135x5
225x3
255x3x5

*GHR* RI60
Redx3x6

Note: I used a red band for assistance.  This is a ghetto GHR setup, and the lever arm is quite a bit bigger than a real GHR.

*SB Pikeup* RI45
BWx3x12


That's it.  That's all I did.  I finished the warmup and workout in 55 minutes.  Not too shabby.  I'm trying to keep the volume more reasonable for my lower body in particular.  Lately I have been pounding it to shit, especially when adding in the interval training.  This go around I'm going to do my interval training at the end of my dynamic effort workouts and try to keep the total time to around an hour still.  That way my nervous system gets more days of rest from the higher intensity activities.

Another thing I was happy with, is that my sumo pulls are strong.  I haven't pulled sumo in a while, and this is the most I've pulled conventional.  Hopefully I pull 455 next week.  Also, my glutes were firing like mad with these!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2007)

great deadlift!


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome! I hope you reach that PR next week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't been in here in a while.   Nice job on the chins and deads  

What's a "SB pushup plus" ?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2007)

*P-funk*
Thanks P.

*fufu*
Thanks, I hope so too.  I'm fighting an uphill battle trying to pull PRs while cutting weight, heh.

*YM*
Thank ya sir.  That's a pushup plus on a stability ball.  A pushup plus is where you do a pushup and really force the protraction (separation) of your shoulder blades at the top.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2007)

*Tuesday - Aerobic Interval Training*

*Treadmill*
Warmup:
3.0mph@12% x 1min
3.5mph@12% x 1min

4 Rounds:
4.0mph@12% x 4min
5.0mph@12% x 2.5min

Cooldown:
3.5mph@12% x 1min
3.0mph@12% x 1min


My heart rate was moving between about 75% of max during the 4 minute speed walking, and like 85-86% of max during the light jog.  It was pretty hard toward the end.  That jump in 1mph makes a huge difference in the way it feels.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 17, 2007)

*Addendum to Tuesday*

I forgot to add that I also had my body fat tested with a hydrostatic weighing device today.  So, I weighed in at 191 and I calculated my body fat to be at 10.7%.  Not too shabby.  I'm looking to get to around 8ish percent, so I will be happy around 186 or so.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

10% is pretty good anyways. Best of luck in your journey.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

Very good Cowpimp.

8% will get you pretty damn ripped.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishing gentlemen.


*Floor Press* ME
(Pinkies on the rings)
95x5
135x3
155x3
175x3
195x1
215x1
235x1
245x1

A1 *Seated Row* RI60
#15x3x6
A2 *Incline Bench* RI60
185x6,6,5

B1 *Incline Prone DB Row* RI45
80sx3x8
B2 *DB Bench* RI45
80sx8,8,7

C1 *Chinup* RI45
BWx10,10,8
C2 *L Lateral Raise* RI45
(2sec isometric at top)
12sx3x12


That's all she wrote.  I knocked that workout out in about 45-50 minutes.  Man, my back and biceps were tired by the time I came up to those chinups!  It was a good workout overall.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Great wo Pimpster.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

RumbleVids.com - Fight Videos, Martial Arts Videos, and Chick Fights


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 19, 2007)

10% sounds great. Hope you plan to post pics when you get to 8%.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Fufu, that link makes my browser crash (Both IE and Firefox).  It's probably related to the plugin used to view it.  Oh, and BulkMeUp, I will post pictures when I drop those additional few pounds.  It's nothing impressive.  I will only be a few pounds heavier than the last time I was that lean.  I haven't putting my heart into adding muscle mass for quite some time, and when I did it was short lived.  After this summer that will change.  I'm tired of being small.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thursday - Solid State Cardio*

*Elliptical*
Level5@150RPM x 1min
Level8@150RPM x 1min
Level11@150RPM x 13min

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 13min
3.5mph@12% x 1min
3.0mph@12% x 1min


Nothing exciting here.  30 minutes of cardio.  Whoopie doo, heh.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to tell you but the video fufu posted is great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

awwwwwww


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2007)

*Friday, Saturday, Sunday - DE Squat/DL, Rest, DE Bench*

WTF is that picture P?  Haha.

I have no doubt that it's a great video.  fufu posts nothing but the highest quality links, heh.

*PL Box Squat* DE
165x8x2

A1 *Front Squat* RI60
185x8,8,6
A2 *Hanging Straight Leg Raise* RI60
BWx12,12,10

B1 *1Leg RDL* RI60
60sx3x10
B2 *BS Fallouts* RI60
BWx3x10

*Treadmill*
3.0mph@12% x 2min

8 Rounds:
3.5mph@12% x 1min
Rest 15sec
10.0mph@12% x 30sec
Rest 15sec

3.0mph@12% x 2min


Note to self: doing cardio at the end of a lower body workout sucks asshole, big time.  Wow, that was hard.  Also, my heart rate was exceeding 200bpm at the end of those intervals.


*Bench* DE
135x8x3

A1 *Bent Rows* RI60
195x3x8
A2 *Pushups* RI60
+45x10
+70x3x10

B1 *Supine Rows* RI45
(2 second isometric at peak)
Feet Elevatedx8,8,6
B2 *CG Bench* RI45
165x3x8

C1 *Wide NG Chinup* RI45
BWx8,8,7
C2 *SB Pushups* RI45
Feet Elevatedx3x10


I said I was going to be doing cardio at the end of both DE days, but I decided I would do them at the end of both squat/deadlift days.  I just think my legs could use the recovery time more.  I've gone through too many phases of constantly sore legs, and that's probably not the best idea.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

BS Fallouts...RAWR!


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

How long do you use for an ri for your speed bench? I always used 30 secs. Then I have read all the way up to 60.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice workouts CP- kicking ass as always.  
When you did the pushups with 70 pounds did you wear a vest or a vest plate combination?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2007)

*P-funk*
Rawrfolcopter.

*DD*
I rest about 45 seconds give or take a few seconds.  I try to keep in the range you just mentioned: 30-60 seconds.

*Baker*
Just plates.  Getting a 45 and a 25 on my back is a pain in the ass.  In retrospect, 2x35s would've been easier, heh.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

You workouts never fail to make my pants tight.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2007)

*ME Squat/DL*



fufu said:


> You workouts never fail to make my pants tight.



Haha!  Your comments never fail to make me create streak marks in my underwear.


*Sumo DL* ME
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x1
355x1
395x1
425x1
455x1

Note: PRs for the win.  Finally cracked the 450 mark on a deadlift with the Olympic bar.  Wee.  I had more in me too (5-10 pounds), but I decided to cut it there, partly because I was running short on time, but also because I felt like ending on a good note.

A1 *Good Morning* RI60
260x3x5
A2 *SB Pikeup* RI60
BWx3x13

B1 *GHR* RI60
YellowAssistx3x6
B2 *Plank* RI60
+45x3x60sec

Note: Planks with weight on your back suck ballsack.  I wasn't even that close to failure here really, but it still sucked asshole.  Shaking all over and increasing acidity in the abdominal musculature makes for bleh.

*Treadmill*
3.0mph@12% x 2min

6 Rounds:
3.5mph@12% x 1min
Rest 15sec
10.0mph@12% x 30sec
Rest 15sec

3.0mph@12% x 2min


Very good workout.  The only thing I was disappointed with is my oversleeping for my nap and forcing myself to rush a bit.  I shaved a couple rounds off the cardio portion of the workout because I was down to the minute, heh.  The deadlift PR made up for everything else though.  I could care less in the end.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Man, Good Mornings and Deadlifts are looking great!

Congrats on the PR, sir!


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2007)

Stupendous deadlift cowpimp.

It that the first time you hit a 2.5x bw?


----------



## Nate K (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2007)

*Tuesday & Wednesday - Aerobic Intervals & ME Bench*

*Gazhole*
Thanks for the support my friend.

*fufu*
That isn't quite 2.5x my bodyweight.  I have to crack 475 for that to happen, and break that barrier without gaining any weight, heh.

*Nate K*
I was happy, thanks.


*Treadmill*
3.0mph@12% x 1min
3.5mph@12% x 1min

4 Rounds:
4.0mph@12% x 4min
5.0mph@12% x 2.5min

3.5mph@12% x 1min
3.0mph@12% x 1min

Today...

*Floor Press* ME
95x5
135x3
155x3
175x3
195x1
215x1
235x1
255x1

Note: Possible PR?  I'm not sure.  I don't feel like looking back through my log to find out.  It's up there though.  I was happy with that.  I put my pinkies on the rings for this.

A1 *Seated Row* RI60
#15.5x3x6
A2 *Incline Press* RI60
185x6,6,5

B1 *Prone DB Row* RI45
80sx3x9
B2 *DB Bench* RI45
80sx3x8

C1 *Chinup* RI45
BWx10,10,9
C2 *L Lateral Raise* RI45
(2sec isometric at top)
15sx3x10


Good workout today overall.  I didn't get that extra rep on the inclines, but my last rep on the last set was more solid than last time.  I almost went for the other one, but decided against it.  However, I did pull off finishing the 3 sets of 8 for the DB bench press, which was cool.  

Mostly the accessory work was the same or slightly better.  I can't expect huge gains on the moderate to high rep stuff while I'm cutting weight, so I was satisfied.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thursday & Friday - Steady State Aerobic & Squat/DL DE*

*Elliptical*
Lv5@130rpm x 1min
Lv8@130rpm x 1min
Lv11@140-150rpm x 13min

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 13min
3.5mph@12% x 1min
3.0mph@12% x 1min


Then today...


*PL Box Squat* DE
175x8x2

A1 *Front Squat* RI60
185x3x8
A2 *Hanging Straight Leg Raise* RI60
BWx3x12

B1 *1-Leg RDL* RI60
65sx3x8
B2 *BS Fallouts* RI60
BWx3x10

*Treadmill*
3.0mph@12% x 2min

6 Rounds:
3.5mph@12% x 1min
Rest 15sec
10.0mph@12% x 30sec
Rest 15sec

3.0mph@12% x 2min


Okay, so I think I'm sticking to 6 intervals.  I just like getting the workout done in an hour for some reason.  Plus, I feel like I have to moderate the volume a bit with such a high overall workout volume and a pretty busy work/school schedule with less than optimal sleep.  I've been doing good recovery wise: I'm getting stronger in most exercises and overall energy levels and motivation is pretty good.

That's all folks.  Intervals at the end of lower body workouts suck asshole!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't let the mentally disturbed out of the house.

Hiya mooman. Intervals at the end of lower body workouts!! Sounds tough. You must have a serious case of Gumby legs.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sunday - DE Bench*



Bakerboy said:


> Don't let the mentally disturbed out of the house.
> 
> Hiya mooman. Intervals at the end of lower body workouts!! Sounds tough. You must have a serious case of Gumby legs.



Yeah, my legs were fried like Hell.  Goddamn I can't get over how bad those intervals suck, heh.


*Bench* DE
145x8x3

A1 *Bent Row* RI60
195x3x9
A2 *Pushup* RI60
+90x3x8

B1 *Supine Row* RI45
(2sec iso at top)
Feet elevatedx3x7
B2 *CG Bench* RI45
165x9,9,6

C1 *Wide NG Chinups* RI45
BWx3x8
C2 *SB Pushups* RI45
BWx3x11


Pretty decent workout yesterday.  I'll post up today's workout tomorrow sometime.


----------



## CowPimp (May 2, 2007)

*Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday - ME Squat/DL, Aerobic Cardio, ME Bench*

*Zercher Squat* ME
95x5
135x3
185x3
215x1
235x1
265x1
285xFail

Note: Failure was close to the bottom.  I think I could've done it.  I kind of pussied out to be honest.  Still getting comfortable with this exercise (Did I use comfortable to refer to this exercise?  Hah!).

A1 *Sumo RDL* RI60
355x2x5
355x5 (Not sumo)
A2 *Situps* RI60
+45x3x15

B1 *GHR* RI60
Yellowx3x8
B2 *L Sit Chinups* RI60
BWx6,6,4

*HIIT*
6 Rounds:
3.5mph@12% x 1min
Rest 15sec
10.3mph@12% x 30sec
Rest 15sec

Note: Abs fucking fried by the L sit chinups.  God, they were so done.



*Elliptical*
Lv6@140 x 1min
Lv9@140 x 1min
Lv12@140 x 13min

*Treadmill*
4.0mph@12% x 13min
3.5mph@12% x 1min
3.0mph@12% x 1min



*Chain Bench* ME
+0x5
+95x3
+135x3
+155x1
+175x1
+195x1
+215xFail
+205x1
+215x1

Note: Very strange, but I got stuck near lockout on my first 215 attempt.  When I did 205 thereafter, it was so easy that I tried 215 again.  Second time it went quick for a 1RM.  Also, those numbers are in addition to the chains; I don't know what these chains weigh (We got real chains now!).

A1 *Seated Row* RI60
(Wide NG Handle)
#14x3x5
A2 *Incline CG Bench* RI60
170x3x5

B1 *1-Arm Bent Rows* RI45
80x3x8
B2 *NG DB Bench* RI45
75sx8,8,6

C1 *WG Pullups* RI45
BWx8,8,7.5 (Heh)
C2 *DB External Rotations* RI45
(2sec iso)
15sx3x12



Phew, finally updated this biatch.  The semester ends soon, and I will be a little more consistent on here and post a bit more.  Of course, that is if I don't spend all my time finally installing these car parts I have sitting in my closet, heh.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2007)

Oo nice, chains.

Zercher squats...what made you want to try those? I am interesting now, want to try something new.


----------



## CowPimp (May 3, 2007)

*Thursday - Aerobic Intervals*



fufu said:


> Oo nice, chains.
> 
> Zercher squats...what made you want to try those? I am interesting now, want to try something new.



Dunno really.  I actually have my clients do them sometimes.  I find that it really gets people sitting back and using their glutes/hammies more.


*Treadmill*
3.0mph@12% x 1min
3.5mph@12% x 1min

4 Rounds:
4.0mph@12% x 4min
5.2mph@12% x 2.5min

3.5mph@12% x 1min
3.0mph@12% x 1min


Some aerobic intervals.  These suck a lot.  I get my heart rate to a steady 85-90% for those 2.5 minutes at the high end.  Good times.  I really want to try playing some basketball.  My conditioning is really good right now; I want to really put it to the test, heh.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> *Zercher Squat* ME
> 95x5
> 135x3
> 185x3
> ...



Hehe, if I'm not wearing a long sleeved shirt/sweatshirt, 155lbs on Zercher's feels like hell in my elbow grooves.


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Hehe, if I'm not wearing a long sleeved shirt/sweatshirt, 155lbs on Zercher's feels like hell in my elbow grooves.



yea, I have tried zerchers before and they friggin' drive my elbows nuts.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2007)

*Hiatus update*

I haven't posted here in a while.  I have been training, but my strength is starting to wane a little bit.  Therefore, I'm going to unload this upcoming week and try to come back strong the following week.  I'm actually surprised I made it this far on a cut while doing Westside and having a super busy scheduel.

I'm down to around 8.5-9% body fat right now sitting in the high 180s.  After this upcoming week I will start to slowly add calories back in (Thank God).  I'm also going to start a new program when that happens.

I'm debating whether to stick with Westside or not.  I'm really not sure what I want to do.  I think I may start a new journal.  Now that I've become an Asian midget, it's kind of a moot point.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

Welcome back.

Hmmm, maybe you should pursue something interesting and new. That is what I am doing now.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 20, 2007)

Cow.  A new journal would be


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe you should pursue something interesting and new. That is what I am doing now.



What are your pursuing?


*Baker*
Thanks man.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> What are your pursuing?



Well, I am not training at the moment, but thursday I start my new program.

It consists of some olympic lifting (which I have never done, save for some cleans I have done now and then), total body training for strength(never done total body), and conditioning stuff with stones and cool stuff like car pushing and whatnot, which I have also never done. I also am starting jiu jitsu training which I have only touched on a little bit in the past. 

lawl, basically just a shitload of stuff I have never done. I actually didn't know I was doing so much new shit until I wrote it out and looked at it, damn.

but yeah

After seriously creating a new program the thought of going back to general strength training upper/lower is really unappealing.

Oh yeah, I am also cutting weight as well.


----------

